# Battledome quick question thread   - Part 3



## Reznor (Nov 24, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Nov 24, 2014)

*Battledome quick question thread  - Part 2*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 24, 2014)

It has 2 universals and a LS feat right? 
Well, Sailor moon and bastard! are massively faster and might have a shot hax wise.
Yugioh verse does have chances, tho.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah, pretty much. Well, perhaps 4 more universals due to Sombre and Kerykieon defeating Sophia. Numeron Dragon should be LS + due to it being an XYZ monster.


----------



## Imperator100 (Nov 24, 2014)

Can Yugioh-verse destroy intangible things? SM Top Tiers are abstract. I don't know much about Bastard!!! but from what I do know to kill anyone signifigant you need to be able to destory their body, spirit, and soul at once.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 24, 2014)

That new first page smell. :33


Imperator100 said:


> Can Yugioh-verse destroy intangible things?


Depends on what you mean by intangible, I suppose.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 24, 2014)

Would universal reset/destruction count?


----------



## Imperator100 (Nov 24, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Would universal reset/destruction count?



Are other planes of existence within the same universe? I honestly don't know.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 24, 2014)

Should only be a single plane.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 25, 2014)

Can someone calc bos Jio's kick?


If anyone needs a size reference of the turtle here are pics that have size comparisons (it'll probably be inconsistent, Kishi has a problem with size consistency when it comes to giant creatures/ships)

The size of the tortoise compared to Ruby (who is 155 cm tall)


The length of the tortoise in comparison to the width of the pillars


The size of the tortoise compared to Jio (he's slightly smaller than one of his nostrils)


EDIT: I did a quick scaling of the Tortoise' size and got him at about 88.34 meters long (not counting the tail) idk what that would put its weight at. (I'm assuming the force of the kick is about equal to the weight of the tortoise since he flipped it over on its back) I'm not really sure how to correspond height with weight so I used snapping turtles as a reference and multipled 3 times over.

I ended up doing a quick calc (could be wrong) and I ended up getting 1.477 tons of force. Any veterans here give me their opinions? Because I have a feeling I did it wrong.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Nov 25, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Can someone calc bos Jio's kick?
> 
> 
> If anyone needs a size reference of the turtle here are pics that have size comparisons (it'll probably be inconsistent, Kishi has a problem with size consistency when it comes to giant creatures/ships)
> ...


According to , adult sea turtles are 2.5 to 3 feet in carapace length (71 - 89 cm) and weigh between 101 and 154 lbs (46 - 70 kg). Taking this 89 cm/70 kg model, this 88.34m turtle would weigh 6948.08 kg.

I suppose that should be sorta fine, though I'm not sure who's the authority in official turtle measurements 

Other than that, I think it's safe to use potential energy with this mass, gravity and this turtle's height as, well, height, since it was flipped over like that.


----------



## ForzaRoma (Nov 25, 2014)

Anyone who knows how much force is required to cut/scratch diamond?(Only cut, not break.Diamond has bad toughness.)

I read somewhere that no matter what you use, you cant cut diamond with a material of inferior hardness.But some people claim that rock is harder to cut at certain depth than diamond (something about mohs scale) and that fictional characters can cut diamond with inferior hardness material.

So I want to know the amount of energy in joules required to scrath diamond with steel if its possible IRL.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 25, 2014)

We call the original Drax from the 70's "Classic Drax" and call the one that made his debut in the Infinity Gauntlet storyline "Dumb Drax" What do we call the current one whose design is based on Kratos?


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 25, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> According to , adult sea turtles are 2.5 to 3 feet in carapace length (71 - 89 cm) and weigh between 101 and 154 lbs (46 - 70 kg). Taking this 89 cm/70 kg model, this 88.34m turtle would weigh 6948.08 kg.
> 
> I suppose that should be sorta fine, though I'm not sure who's the authority in official turtle measurements
> 
> Other than that, I think it's safe to use potential energy with this mass, gravity and this turtle's height as, well, height, since it was flipped over like that.


In short. ..
E=mgh
E=6948.08 x 10 x 88.34
E=6137933.872 newtons 
or 
625.895068346 tons of force. 
Which means MJ class.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Nov 26, 2014)

Mfw people still don't know what PE means...


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Nov 26, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> We call the original Drax from the 70's "Classic Drax" and call the one that made his debut in the Infinity Gauntlet storyline "Dumb Drax" What do we call the current one whose design is based on Kratos?



Space Kratos.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 26, 2014)

Uhh, no.

I don't really think you can use PE for flipping something over.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Nov 26, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> This is literally the first time I'm hearing that here tbh


Well, you know now. To be honest, I thought Taco stomped out the whole 'Use PE cos we fuckin' feel like' syndrome.
1. Your turtle mass is wrong. The factor should be cubed before being multiplied. Square cube law and all that.
2. You can use RKE for this. Find turtle height, and use freefall for a lowend.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 26, 2014)

I think he's saying to use freefall to get a timeframe for rotational KE, Cat.

Not that freefall should be used to get the energy.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Nov 26, 2014)

Regicide said:


> I think he's saying to use freefall to get a timeframe for rotational KE, Cat.
> 
> Not that freefall should be used to get the energy.


That _is_ a better idea


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Nov 27, 2014)

What are the stats of the current versions of:

Iron man 
Thor
Hulk
Captain America
Hawkeye
Quicksilver
Vision
Ultron

Wonder Woman
Flash
Aquaman in and out of water?


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Nov 27, 2014)

What are the stats of zatch and Zeno bell?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 27, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> What are the stats of zatch and Zeno bell?



City Level(+ maybe) and hypersonic(+ maybe) for Zeno

Island+ or higher and hypersonic (+ maybe) for EOS Gash. Golden Book Gash is Planet+ and at least MHS.


----------



## AgentAAA (Nov 29, 2014)

How strong is battlestar galactica in stats?


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 2, 2014)

Wondering if the Blue-Eyes & Dark Magician rivalry is just due to Kaiba and Yugi, or are their strength and power levels comparable to each other.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Blue Eyes is consistently portrayed as superior in every regard in regards to both the game (as far as ATK/DEF go) and as an actual monster. Blue Eyes is portrayed as being on the level of the Egyptian gods (at least the Kisara Blue Eyes), Dark Magician is a strong monster though (amongst the strongest in the Dawn of the Duel (Millennium World) arc, especially with the extra training done by Mahad.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 2, 2014)

That makes sense. The question just popped into my head after watching the Shadi episode, where he tried to summon the Blue-Eyes to fight the Pharaoh's Dark Magician.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 2, 2014)

It's just a rival thing really


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 2, 2014)

Well, ok.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Dec 2, 2014)

popeye and bugs bunny's stats?


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 3, 2014)

xmysticgohanx said:


> popeye and bugs bunny's stats?



Bugs has no stats he's toonforce.

Popeye same thing but its easier to rank, I know his punches were strong enough to play pinball with the moon and the planets


----------



## Brightsteel (Dec 3, 2014)

Abilities of Gae Bolg from Celtic Mythology?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Dec 3, 2014)

A spear that splints into several barbs when it hits the target, effectively making it a one-hit kill weapon.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 3, 2014)

> Abilities of Gae Bolg from Celtic Mythology?



What bang said, it enters the body and split into 30 barbs. The condition to use the ability is different from the fate series though... He needs to throw with his feet/toes to use its ability.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 3, 2014)

If someone had a feat of fishing a giant monster out of the ocean would it contribute to lifting strength or striking strength?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 3, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> If someone had a feat of fishing a giant monster out of the ocean would it contribute to lifting strength or striking strength?



I'm not sure but coudln't it be both? Like if the fish fight back theres something more than lifting streght there, so i guess that can go for both depending on the situation


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 3, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> If someone had a feat of fishing a giant monster out of the ocean would it contribute to lifting strength or striking strength?



DC 
serious answer:
lifting strength, but can probably go either way.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 3, 2014)

It will mostly be lifting strength.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Dec 3, 2014)

Depends, really. Punching/kicking it out of the river would be purely a striking feat. Throwing it out would be both striking and lifting.


----------



## Imperator100 (Dec 3, 2014)

What versions are included in "Composite"?
For example would Composite Goku include English Dub! Goku? DBAF Goku? DBZ Abridged Goku?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 3, 2014)

Imperator100 said:


> What versions are included in "Composite"?
> For example would Composite Goku include English Dub! Goku? DBAF Goku? DBZ Abridged Goku?



I'd assume anime/manga and maybe games.


----------



## Imperator100 (Dec 3, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'd assume anime/manga and maybe games.



Just in the original language or in translations as well? Also does Anime includes Movies? I am use to "Anime" referring to any Animation although Westerners use the term differently


----------



## Solar (Dec 3, 2014)

Published works made or authorized by the people who hold the rights to the product.


----------



## Imperator100 (Dec 3, 2014)

Bernkastel said:


> Published works made or authorized by the people who hold the rights to the product.



Alright then, thank you.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 4, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> In short. ..
> E=mgh
> E=6948.08 x 10 x 88.34
> E=6137933.872 newtons
> ...



so DC for bos Jio's kick alone is Multi City Block+ level?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Dec 4, 2014)

E=mgh is the formula for PE, and should be in joules not newton.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Dec 4, 2014)

Get someone else to do it.


----------



## Regicide (Dec 4, 2014)

It's really not like these things are hard.

Most of the time it's just knowing high school level science and knowing how to connect the dots.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 4, 2014)

625 tons of force is like wall level.
though as bang said the correct figure would be in joules (which means mcb+ and  high end GJ)
regardless, this calc was debunked right after i did it unless i'm missing something


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Dec 4, 2014)

Urgh. Tons of force=/=tons of tnt. Calcing that properly would yield building level or so, though.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 4, 2014)

How does one calc the destruction value of a thing (like pulverization and fragmentation)
Does it use the same principle of atomization?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Dec 4, 2014)

You'd probably have to find a specific college paper about it online. 
Compressive strength is usually acceptable, too.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Dec 4, 2014)

Now now, don't feel bad. I'm just too busy to calc.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 4, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> uh....ok thanks anyway...I guess
> 
> 
> Not really a statement that adds much to the discussion, I'm pretty sure that's something we all knew.


I'll do it.
It is kinda big and will likely not boost anything but meh.
you'd better rep me, tho


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 4, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> I'll do it.
> It is kinda big and will likely not boost anything but meh.
> you'd better rep me, tho


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Dec 5, 2014)

Dat confident repwhoring tho.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 5, 2014)

How powerful is Il Ilah from Magi?


----------



## Brightsteel (Dec 5, 2014)

Does Lancer's Gae Bolg bypass conventional durability?


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 5, 2014)

> Does Lancer's Gae Bolg bypass conventional durability?



Yes it does


----------



## Regicide (Dec 5, 2014)

Last I checked, we said it didn't because no-limits fallacy or some shit.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 5, 2014)

Eh? Hmm It doesn't for the thrown attack, It does for the heart thingy...

From what I remember


----------



## Brightsteel (Dec 5, 2014)

Would Licence-Less Rider from One Punch Man possess something like multi-cityblock level in terms of durability? Being able to take several attacks from Sea-King?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 5, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> Would Licence-Less Rider from One Punch Man possess something like multi-cityblock level in terms of durability? Being able to take several attacks from Sea-King?


Sea king>steroid bro> city level.
So yeah... 
 license free taking anything from him is pretty much pis, tho
on topic what exactly did you request me to do? 
Punchies?  Or space basketball?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 5, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Last I checked, we said it didn't because no-limits fallacy or some shit.



The Gay Buldge was stated to warp reality in a way that would allow the attack to pierce the attack if the opponents defense was inpenterable. So it ignores conventional durability.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Dec 5, 2014)

Are Dabura's spit and the Kienzan no limit fallacies?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 5, 2014)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Are Dabura's spit


Nope, legit matter manipulation.


> and the Kienzan


Yes it is.
kienzan is just super concentrated ki with hugeass cutting strength.
nothing to do with actual hax.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 5, 2014)

> Are Dabura's spit and the Kienzan no limit fallacies?



No.....

Dabura's spit is a form of hax.. So you need an anti-hax to defend against it.

Which is immunity to petrification.. 



For Keinzan

it isn't unless some retard says it can suddenly slice a cube being or even a star+ level character apart....

Anyway Keinzan is just more potent because of its more concentrated cutting property than a normal ki blast...


----------



## Brightsteel (Dec 5, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Sea king>steroid bro> city level.
> So yeah...
> license free taking anything from him is pretty much pis, tho
> on topic what exactly did you request me to do?
> Punchies?  Or space basketball?





Space Basketball. EM has already calced the Punchies.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 6, 2014)

just small building...
no idea if this means anything to the verse


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 6, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> just small building...
> no idea if this means anything to the verse



Thank you very much! 

It means something in that it can be scaled to weaksauce fodders (like Wise or Ball) so that's good atleast.

Also here's a question for any one of our senior members here, has the force of KE from Frieza's death ball been calced? (digging its way into the core of Namek in seconds)


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Dec 6, 2014)

What are cashern 's stats as well as his verse


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Dec 6, 2014)

How fast are Arceus, the Creation trio, and Ash's Pikachu? Anime continuity (+ movie continuity if it's not normally included). Also, what is Ash's Pikachu's DC?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 7, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> What are cashern 's stats as well as his verse



Overall supersonic+ to possibly hypersonic +, with building to large building dc


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 7, 2014)

Whats the DC for Heisei Godzilla's Spiral Ray? (Last I checked his normal blue one was in the single digit kilotons)


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 7, 2014)

xmysticgohanx said:


> How fast are Arceus, the Creation trio, and Ash's Pikachu? Anime continuity (+ movie continuity if it's not normally included). Also, what is Ash's Pikachu's DC?


Creation trio and arceus are arguable MFTL  (should be faster than the galaxy travelers elygeums)
Pikachu is town+ and hypersonic iirc.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 7, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Whats the DC for Heisei Godzilla's Spiral Ray? (Last I checked his normal blue one was in the single digit kilotons)



^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Solar (Dec 7, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^



Just check Wombat's blogs. If it isn't there, it's nowhere on here.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 8, 2014)

A question though i'm pretty sure that was discussed.

In rpg games for example final fantasy when someone uses phoenix down to ressurect a party of the member or a spell couldn't it be considered a ressurection/life spell?

I'm asking this, because while the text my say "revive KO status" , in the games when you fight a zombie character you can use a skill to ressurect to instakill the enemy, and to get that a "zombie type" is really dead is when someone cast the dead spells on your characters and always fails.

Would in this case this just be there to help the player?


----------



## Tacocat (Dec 8, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Creation trio and arceus are arguable MFTL  (should be faster than the galaxy travelers elygeums)



What? :sanji


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 8, 2014)

Can we powerscale 2014 Godzilla's breath from his striking strength?

Because that would put it at like Town level which I gotta say is hard to believe. Let's face it the breath was relatively underwhelming when it first showed up compared to the shoop da whoop beam we're all used to (yeah I know Showa and 50's Godzilla had a flamethrower breath too)


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 8, 2014)

Tacocat said:


> What? :sanji


i'm pretty sure this was brought up last time arceus speed was mentioned.
not sure if it is accepted,tho.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Dec 8, 2014)

If it isn't, what else would it be?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 9, 2014)

sub relativistic from game rayquaza


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Dec 9, 2014)

What about anime/movie?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Dec 10, 2014)

Who knows a lot about Marvel and DC?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 10, 2014)

EM should (at least marvel)
there are some others but he is the most active


----------



## Tacocat (Dec 10, 2014)

Tranquil's more active in the actual battledomes than Mike.


----------



## Brightsteel (Dec 10, 2014)

Well considering the fact that I haven't played the Unlimited Blade Works route, only Fate and Heaven's Feel I had a question about it.

In the duel against Gilgamesh in his reality marble was Shirou using tracing to keep up with Gilgamesh's strength and speed? Because it was stated that he was on par with Berserker and Saber in strength, yet you have fuckers on Tv Tropes saying that he was beaten by an average human. o.o


----------



## Blαck (Dec 10, 2014)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Who knows a lot about Marvel and DC?



Endless Mike, Tranquil Fury, Id, Banhammer.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 10, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Endless Mike, Tranquil Fury, Id, Banhammer.



Tha fuck i don't see my name anywhere?


----------



## Blαck (Dec 11, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Tha fuck i don't see my name anywhere?



I've seen you in like 5 or so comic threads, I may as well put my own name up there if that's the case :ignoramus


----------



## Kazu (Dec 11, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> Well considering the fact that I haven't played the Unlimited Blade Works route, only Fate and Heaven's Feel I had a question about it.
> 
> In the duel against Gilgamesh in his reality marble was Shirou using tracing to keep up with Gilgamesh's strength and speed? Because it was stated that he was on par with Berserker and Saber in strength, yet you have fuckers on Tv Tropes saying that he was beaten by an average human. o.o



First off, leltvtropes

We assume either that shirou's reinforcement improved enough that he's able to keep up or that he's taking weapon experience. 

It also helps that Gilgamesh is PIS'ing all over the place, as usual.


----------



## Regicide (Dec 11, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> Well considering the fact that I haven't played the Unlimited Blade Works route, only Fate and Heaven's Feel I had a question about it.


How the fuck do you end up playing Fate and HF, but not UBW?


----------



## Brightsteel (Dec 11, 2014)

My brother sorta played the route after I got done with Fate. Never went back to play it and continued on to Heaven's Feel.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 11, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> My brother sorta played the route after I got done with Fate. Never went back to play it and continued on to Heaven's Feel.


Play it


----------



## Regicide (Dec 11, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> My brother sorta played the route after I got done with Fate. Never went back to play it and continued on to Heaven's Feel.


So you just skipped one third of the story? 

This shit isn't a galge, the routes are supposed to fit together to form a complete picture.


----------



## Brightsteel (Dec 11, 2014)

@Iwandesu: Started to play it this morning. 

@Regicide: Yeah..........I regret it. *shrugs*


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 11, 2014)

On topic of this off topic.
is there any way to skip through routes w/out it being a bad end? 

*Spoiler*: __ 



like when i declined tohsaka's company on fate and ended up on one of UBW bad end


----------



## Imperator100 (Dec 11, 2014)

If I may ask a question that is actually on the topic of this thread (a radical concept!) what is the status of religion/mythology threads in the OBD? What is and is not allowed?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 11, 2014)

all of abramic stuff is banned.
buddhism and hinduism are somehow accept as they don't lead to high shitstorms
any kind of mithology is allowed.


----------



## Imperator100 (Dec 11, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> all of abramic stuff is banned.
> buddhism and hinduism are somehow accept as they don't lead to high shitstorms
> any kind of mithology is allowed.



Great! I have a match idea in mind, I just need to gather feats first.


----------



## Kazu (Dec 12, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> On topic of this off topic.
> is there any way to skip through routes w/out it being a bad end?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'd recommend just getting a guide and skipping through the text. 

Scenes you've read before can be skipped entirely. 

Alternatively, you just hold ctrl to make it progress faster.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 12, 2014)

How much force is in a hammer swing


----------



## AgentAAA (Dec 12, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> How much force is in a hammer swing



would heavily depend on the person swinging it, wouldn't it?


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 12, 2014)

well you can probably use freefall


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 12, 2014)

Can Godzilla's striking strength be powerscaled from KE of other monsters (like Rodan and Gigan etc.?)



AgentAAA said:


> would heavily depend on the person swinging it, wouldn't it?



Isn't there a middle ground we can use? Like an adult male swinging it with full force.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 12, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Isn't there a middle ground we can use? Like an adult male swinging it with full force.


as a standard assumption ?
not really.
maybe you can find something around google or just outrigth search the average human arm speed and average hammer weigth and calc kinetic energy.
i'm not sure why you want it but if it is to get a low end for a fictional feat it will be so damn underhelming that i don't see the point


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 12, 2014)

I have some profile suggestions with stats already listed and ready to go. Who Do I talk to about posting and or verifying them?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 12, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> I have some profile suggestions with stats already listed and ready to go. Who Do I talk to about posting and or verifying them?


brightsteel asked me to do a bartimaeus profile and tecnically it seems that can be done whenever as far as you have people,
the problem is (and no brightsteel this has nothing to do with you) i feel hesitant about posting anything that i can't check valitity by myself,
so while we are at it @brighsteel i would like to ask you to ask someone to check that profile and pm me with said post so i can submit it.  
this has nothing to do with you is just that i'm still a newbie in the whole obd thing and would be better avoid anything that might blacklist me.
if it is about a fiction i'm knowledge about i can do right away, tho.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 12, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> brightsteel asked me to do a bartimaeus profile and tecnically it seems that can be done whenever as far as you have people,
> the problem is (and no brightsteel this has nothing to do with you) i feel hesitant about posting anything that i can't check valitity by myself,
> so while we are at it @brighsteel i would like to ask you to ask someone to check that profile and pm me with said post so i can submit it.
> this has nothing to do with you is just that i'm still a newbie in the whole obd thing and would be better avoid anything that might blacklist me.
> if it is about a fiction i'm knowledge about i can do right away, tho.



Sure, do you want me to post them here or pm them to you?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 12, 2014)

pm would be better
otherwise it might be off topic


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Dec 14, 2014)

What are the stats for dcau superman


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 14, 2014)

this is his obd profile

*Spoiler*: __ 



Name: Kal-El/Clark Kent/Superman
Origin: DCAU
Gender: Male
Classification: Alien (Kryptonian)
Age: 30 - 40 years
Powers and Abilities: Super strength, super speed, flight, heat vision, ice breath, X-ray vision, voice mimicry, resistance to many different types of attacks, skilled with alien technology, regeneration (low), has notable HtH and superhuman combat skill, and several others
Weaknesses: Kryptonite, red sunlight, and some level of magic. Occasionally shown to be weak to electric attacks. Normally holds back during a fight.
Destructive Capacity: Varies depending on which ability used. Maximum at around Multi-city block.
Range: Several hundred meters
Speed: Massively hypersonic+
Durability: City block, perhaps Mountain level going by a high-end feat
Strength: 100 tons+
Stamina: Incredibly high, only tires when fighting powerful opponents
Standard Equipment: Nothing notable
Intelligence: Capable of processing information extremely quickly and storing a lot, can speak all earth languages and most alien ones, good deductive and leadership skills, massive battle experience with all kinds of powerful beings



granted, it might be outdated


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks and damn he ain't. Shit


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 14, 2014)

I think his DC was city level actually if I remember correctly from a thread I made.

What're the Double X Gundam's stats?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 15, 2014)

How do you get the YouTube link to work?


----------



## Tacocat (Dec 15, 2014)

youtube(dot)com/watch?v=sPqd9Op7oak

Do not tag/Do Tag

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPqd9Op7oak[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]sPqd9Op7oak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brightsteel (Dec 15, 2014)

Why exactly does Dragon Ball cause so much controversy?


----------



## Imperator100 (Dec 15, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> Why exactly does Dragon Ball cause so much controversy?



Because back during the early days of the OBD it was wanked to hell and back and now there is a disagreement between some of the newer members who want it to start being upgraded and some of the older members who don't.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Dec 15, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> Why exactly does Dragon Ball cause so much controversy?



Quite simple. Because millions of fucktards still honestly believe that DBZ is the strongest verse out there. Because these fucktards will go to any length to make sure their delusions are canon. Because God made you and I, but he also made those fucktards.


----------



## Brightsteel (Dec 15, 2014)

How much does the Pantheon weigh in total?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 15, 2014)

How powerful is CLAMP-verse? Is it true it has multiversal top tiers?


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 15, 2014)

Clowreed/Sakura is part of the clamp verse.... (Tsubasa Reservior Chronicle)





> Is it true it has multiversal top tiers?



yes


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Dec 15, 2014)

do the animatronics have any feats?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 16, 2014)

What are the feats of CLAMP top tiers if I may ask?


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 16, 2014)

> What are the feats of CLAMP top tiers if I may ask?



2 Sakura's combine power broke the multiverse/space time continuum.

Er Clow Reed also wished Yuko(Girl from XXXholic and Reservior) to live that he Technically removed her from every existing Universe. 

Then there's the guy who created the time loop which consist of a spree of multiverse. From Tsubasa reservoir. 

Yuko can create Gods "XXXholic and Reservoir".

 There's probably more.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 16, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> 2 Sakura's combine power broke the multiverse/space time continuum.
> 
> Er Clow Reed also wished Yuko(Girl from XXXholic and Reservior) to live that he Technically removed her from every existing Universe.
> 
> ...



Thank you. I read the first 3 volumes of Tsubasa years ago, I should get back to reading more of it.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 16, 2014)

Also just to add Rayearth is a clamp series too.

And Mokona is a creator of either two universes or two planets, I'm not sure. It depends on the Translation.

Anyway,

He created The Cephiro universe because some people don't want to live on Earth which he also created.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Dec 16, 2014)

How powerful is saggiturus seyia


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 16, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> How powerful is saggiturus seyia


we actually have a profile for him

as mentioned there he is likely galaxy level in base (at least i don't see how lolintegra would be above him) and multi galaxy level with kamui (i would argue even universal considering how a weaker seiya with bronze kamui could hurt Hades)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 17, 2014)

What would the top ten strongest visual novels be?


----------



## AgentAAA (Dec 17, 2014)

xmysticgohanx said:


> do the animatronics have any feats?



did you play both of the games?
did you notice the feats in the games?
das it.
no EU for FnaF


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 17, 2014)

TTGL said:


> What would the top ten strongest visual novels be?



Haven't played much visual novels that are on that genre, but i'd imagine it'd be-
-Demonbane
-Umineko
-Kamisama(not sure about this placement, but from what i can remember from past threads, it was a strong verse)
-Nasu


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 17, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Haven't played much visual novels that are on that genre, but i'd imagine it'd be-
> -Demonbane
> -Umineko
> -Kamisama(not sure about this placement, but from what i can remember from past threads, it was a strong verse)
> -Nasu




Wouldn't be kamisama be above umineko, pretty sure there is megaversal shenanigans on it.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 17, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Wouldn't be kamisama be above umineko, pretty sure there is megaversal shenanigans on it.



I said i'm not sure about its placement(no trans out yet, afaik), that's just me playing safe.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Dec 19, 2014)

Where can I find good dragonball scans?


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 20, 2014)

Has anyone calced this feat before?

[sp]
[/sp]


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 20, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Has anyone calced this feat before?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


just did a fast calc and it gave me 3 tons of force.
which is a few gramns of tnt


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 20, 2014)

@iwandesu

Whats Spider-Man's striking strength at?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 20, 2014)

Class M according to the wiki
likely class G with these last upgrades though


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 20, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Class M according to the wiki
> likely class G with these last upgrades though



Thanks, yeah I checked Mike's energy scale and Spidey's bugle feat gave him over 8 tons of striking strength (which is odd considering it was a lifting feat)


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 21, 2014)

Theres a scene in Hellraiser 3 where Pinhead lifts a bowl of water telepathically freezes it into an icicle and stabs someone with it as well as telepathically melting a steel cross from several meters away would this be considered transmutation feats?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 21, 2014)

no
just telekinesis and water/ice  manipualtion


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 21, 2014)

Is there anyway to get the speed of Lee Sin in this video?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bULwgt9PbiA[/youtube]

3:32 - 3:37

Gangplank was outside of the bar, attempted to shoot Wukong with the gun. Lee Sin heard the bullet the moment it was fired, flew from inside the bar and kicked the bullet away.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 21, 2014)

likely.
i'm not an expert with this kinda of feats.
but is not that difficult to safely low ball it.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 21, 2014)

What would be the lowball answer?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 21, 2014)

the distance this guy was from the door when he heard the shot was 3.1 meters
the distance wukong is from the dooe is roughly 5.3 meters
a fast angscalling gives me 4.8 meters for the distance the bullet travelled
this seems to be a old pistol
average far east pistol speed is 217 m/s
8.4/5.3=1.58
1.58 x 217=342.86 m/s
or roughly mach 1
assuming modern pistol
390 x 1.58= 616.2
or mach 1.8
keep in mind that this is just a unrealistic low end because the bullet had already moved a huge part of this distance when he heard it.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 21, 2014)

Eh, sounds good.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 21, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> no
> just telekinesis and water/ice  manipualtion



Can you give me some good examples of what lists someone as having transmutation? Because most places lists him as having that ability and I'm currently looking over his movies and so far I'm finding very little that goes beyond telekinesis and some forms of materialization (created hallway and room out of nowhere)


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Can you give me some good examples of what lists someone as having transmutation? Because most places lists him as having that ability and I'm currently looking over his movies and so far I'm finding very little that goes beyond telekinesis and some forms of materialization (created hallway and room out of nowhere)





Try that.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 21, 2014)

manidk said:


> Try that.



Thanks....weird how they list Hisoka as having transmutation since he has no such abilities (unless you count making his nen sticky and enhancing the sharpness of his playing cards to be transmutation)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 21, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Thanks....weird how they list Hisoka as having transmutation since he has no such abilities (unless you count making his nen sticky and enhancing the sharpness of his playing cards to be transmutation)



Someone probably got confused. Hisoka is a transfusion type of nen user, but transfusion in this instance is about changing the properities of your own nen like making his have the properties of bungee gum allowing it to stick, stretch, and be detached however he likes, similarly Killua is also one and gives his the properties of electricity. The cards are a form of Shu which improves tools with aura.


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Thanks....weird how they list Hisoka as having transmutation since he has no such abilities (unless you count making his nen sticky and enhancing the sharpness of his playing cards to be transmutation)





MusubiKazesaru said:


> Someone probably got confused. Hisoka is a transfusion type of nen user, but transfusion in this instance is about changing the properities of your own nen like making his have the properties of bungee gum allowing it to stick, stretch, and be detached however he likes, similarly Killua is also one and gives his the properties of electricity. The cards are a form of Shu which improves tools with aura.



It could be argued that changing your nen into a sticky substance like Bungee Gum is a form of Transmutation, but it'd just be one instance of it, it's not he has the ability to turn lead into gold.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 21, 2014)

It's not really applicable in ways other than through his own nen though. I'd certainly be interesting if transmuters could do it to others and turn their own energy into those properties and fuck them up, but that's never happened


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's not really applicable in ways other than through his own nen though. I'd certainly be interesting if transmuters could do it to others and turn their own energy into those properties and fuck them up, but that's never happened



That's pretty much what I'm saying.

He has Transmutation. 

But it's only applicable to his own nen and it can only be used to turn his own nen into one other substance.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 21, 2014)

Well he also has one other shown ability, Texture Surprise which coats something with his nen and it mimics the appearance of something's texture. It's not exactly a particularly useful ability in this fight but it proves that he can alter his nen in more than one way.


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2014)

True.

I guess its more than he can only alter his own nen.

Still a very minor version.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 21, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> just did a fast calc and it gave me 3 tons of force.
> which is a few gramns of tnt



how many joules is that?


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> how many joules is that?





26689.329691563 or something.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 21, 2014)

manidk said:


> 26689.329691563 or something.



He said it was a few grams of TNT though which confused me a little.


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2014)

Well, one gram of Tnt releases 4184 J(standardized).

So that like 6.38 or so grams.


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> He said it was a few grams of TNT though which confused me a little.



Maybe he meant megagrams.

I too am confused.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 21, 2014)

i did a mistake on the conversion.
3 tons of force was just what i get from a fast calc. 
it really will not yeild anything much more relevant,tho


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 21, 2014)

What category would changing the shape of an object fall under? (Pinhead changed the shape of a steel puzzle box into a rhombus type thing, even the color changed)


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 21, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> What category would changing the shape of an object fall under? (Pinhead changed the shape of a steel puzzle box into a rhombus type thing, even the color changed)


likely transmutation considering how even the colour changed


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 22, 2014)

Is there an Ichigo/Yusuke thread?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Dec 22, 2014)

Google is your friend. Yusuke would murk any version of Ichigo tho.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 22, 2014)

I googled, but just saw a bunch of calc threads. Just being lazy.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 22, 2014)

likely, but it was not done by a while.
regardless yusuke murks both current and dangai ichigo


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 22, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> At this point i'm not entirely sure. Aren't Top tiers like Ichigo in the quadruple digits and have megatons of firepower now?



No to the speed, but yes in his particular case for DC. Dangai is island+ and small country suicide on the other hand. Current Ichigo until he's shown fighing some more is below Kenpachi.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Dec 22, 2014)

What does one piece's canon consist of?


----------



## manidk (Dec 22, 2014)

The manga is primary and I think Strong World is secondary somehow, since it has a manga chapter dedicated to it.

The filler arcs and movies and shit are non-canon.

But Strong World is weird.  Despite the chapter, it doesn't fit in the timeline or something.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 22, 2014)

One Piece the manga is primary canon. 

Strong World and Z have canon characters written by oda, and there history is apart of it. However the events from the movies aren't canon. However Shiki, and Zephyr, Ain, Benz, can be used in Verse battles. 

One Piece 3DY2 isn't canon, even though Bundy World isn't canon.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 23, 2014)

Just be glad I popped in.  

I thought this was the convo.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 23, 2014)

Though I want to point out if anyone in the series ever points out the events of the movies in the manga, then they become canon. 

though not like anyone will be alive to see it.


----------



## Brightsteel (Dec 23, 2014)

Is Cody a Street Fighter top-tier? o.o


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 24, 2014)

what is Link's country level DC from


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 24, 2014)

is continent+ you know


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 24, 2014)

He has country level feats in aLttP which the medallion I think


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 24, 2014)

Whats the stats from a terraformar?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 24, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Whats the stats from a terraformar?


at least street level+ and subsonic+ potentially supersonic for cockroach fooders
wall evel for those strong hybrids


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 24, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> is continent+ you know



From what is my question


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 24, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> From what is my question


 


from one or more of those.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 24, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> from one or more of those.



thanks man


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Dec 25, 2014)

Why did UD get a name reversal?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Dec 25, 2014)

Who would win, a galaxy buster or a solar system buster that's 60x faster than the galaxy buster?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Dec 25, 2014)

The galaxy buster. Galaxy busting is, like, 10000x solar system busting. No amount of speed advantage is going to make the ss buster win.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 25, 2014)

galaxy buster takes a nap for a couple of hours and oneshot the solar system buster right after it.
the difference between the two is that brutal


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 25, 2014)

> Who would win, a galaxy buster or a solar system buster that's 60x faster than the galaxy buster?



Galaxy buster could probably seat there a whole year and he still wouldn't get any scratch. Also with the large difference in fire power he'd probably only need to flick his pinky to end the fight.


----------



## November (Dec 26, 2014)

What are Raiden?s (Mortal Kombat) stats?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Dec 27, 2014)

Besides BoG and Cooler's Revenge, do the movies have any good speed feats?


----------



## November (Dec 27, 2014)

Allen Walker Stats?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 27, 2014)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Besides BoG and Cooler's Revenge, do the movies have any good speed feats?


Yes.
cooler movie and one of broly's have safely mftl feats  (sun trip in few secs )
The one of wheelo has a mhs kamehameha throwing wheelo's outside atmosphere.
There are probably more.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 27, 2014)

November said:


> What are Raiden?s (Mortal Kombat) stats?



*Spoiler*: __ 




Name: Raiden or alternatively, Rayden
Origin: Mortal Kombat
Gender: Male
Classification: God of Thunder; Protector of Earthrealm; Being of pure energy in his true form
Age: Eternal
Powers and Abilities: Super strength, speed, durability, teleportation, flight, lightning and thunder manipulation, martial arts mastery, telekinesis, immortality (Types 1, 3, and 4), regeneration (low-godly), teleportation, reality warping (created a large temple in the Himalayan Mountains), can send telepathic visions to his past self, dimension manipulation (destroys the dimensional gates connecting Outworld with Earthrealm in his MK2 ending), incorporeal (the above image is just a mortal form he has to use per Elder God rules)
Weaknesses: Loses his powers if he enters a realm not under his jurisdiction
Destructive Capacity: Large building level to city block level+ (when attempting to destroy the Dragon King, Onaga, in a self-sacrificial blast, the effect was like a mini-nuke, destroying the massive palace Raiden was in) | Planet level (nearly destroyed the planet as collateral during his battle with Shinnok and in his MKT ending he and Shao Kahn were engaged in a battle that shook the Earth to its core)
Range: At least several kilometers | Planetary
Speed: Superhuman | Massively hypersonic reactions/attack speed (he's the definitive god of lightning and thunder in the MK universe as decided by the Elder Gods)
Durability: Likely city block level+ | Planet level (immortality, regeneration, and being pure energy in his true form make him difficult to kill)
Lifting Strength: Superhuman
Striking Strength: Class KJ
Stamina: Nearly limitless due to his regen and being able to reform his energies, fought a battle with Shinnok that lasted centuries
Standard Equipment: Staff
Intelligence: Tactician and Mentor
Notable Attacks/Techniques:

- Teleport: Raiden disassociates his body into electricity and reforms elsewhere.

- Electricity: Raiden can shoot concentrated ball lightning, summon bolts, manipulate electricity in any way. Raiden can actually teleport his lightning ball attacks as a trick.

- Torpedo: Raiden flies at the opponent in a "Superman" pose screaming gobbledegook, with both arms outstretched. In the games, this attack pushed you to the edge of the screen.



his profile


----------



## Solar (Dec 27, 2014)

Just rename this to "Ask iwandesu a quick question thread."


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 27, 2014)

November said:


> Allen Walker Stats?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Name: Allen Walker
Origin: D.Gray-Man
Gender: Male
Classification: Human Exorcist
Age: 15-16
Powers and Abillities: Super strength, speed, durability, has extreme cold resistance (withstood an attack that has a temperature of -100 Celsius and was able to function perfectly fine in an area frozen to that temperature), durability, endurance, has an eye that allows him to track Akumas as well as see the souls that are bound to them, Parasitic-Type Innocence, Innocence possesses some degree of sentience and is able to manipulate Allen's body like a marionette, fighting even when he is unable to fight, or helping him avoid attacks that his body alone could not, can re-forge his Innocence if damaged, Crown Clown provides enhanced defense and helpful abilities, the pressure from Allen's Innocence's spirit can give foes the sensation of death (as shown in his fight with Tyki Mikk), due to the implanted 14th memories Allen is able to control a vessel called Noah's Ark which uses trans-dimensional technology in turn allowing travel in between dimensions and the ability to create gates that allow access to and from the ark itself, will likely be able to use the 14th's powers which rivaled that of the Earl, skilled swordsman and musician, is able to to make Akuma confess and tell him things (similar to Cross Marian's Akuma conversion)
Weaknesses: None notable
Destructive Capacity: Building level+, city block level+ if he enlarges him arm by virtue of size with Cross | Multi city block level (can easily one shot Level 3 Akuma who are able to survive Lenalee's most powerful technique for a prolonged amount of time) | Multi city block level (casually disposes of Level 3 Akuma, has wounded Level 4 Akuma) | Multi city block level+ (was able to go head to head with a Fifth Illusion Style amped Kanda)
Range: Average human melee range, Clown Belt can stretch one hundred or so meters and various other attacks such as Edge End, Crown Edge and Death Ball can extend a few meters further than his usual melee range
Speed: Faster than the eye can see, likely supersonic reactions (could react to Akuma bullets) | Supersonic | At least supersonic+ (was able to dodge minigun bullets from short distance) | At least supersonic+
Durability: Building level+ | Multi city block level (withstood multiple punches from an Awakened Tyki Mikk) | Multi city block level+ (took a beating from a Level 4 Akuma) | Town level via powerscaling
Lifting Strength: Class K (able to casually throw around thick stone pillars) | Class K+ | At least Class K+ | At least Class K+ 
Striking Strength: Class MJ | Class MJ+ | At least Class MJ+ | Class GJ+
Stamina: Reasonably large (Allen was able to fend off an army of Level 3 Akuma with virtually no assistance or breaks)
Standard Equipment: His Parasitic-Type Innocence; Crown Clown (his cloak and sword; his arm), his previous Innocence was called Cross and took the form of a large silver arm, his golem Timcampy
Intelligence: Extensive experience fighting Akuma. Extremely skilled poker player
Notable Attacks/Techniques:



allen walker stats (it should be noted that there is a new town level calc that applies to pretty much all those versions.)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 27, 2014)

Ask Iwan as opposed to Iwata Asks


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm going to put Hakuba under the mach 2k speed for One Piece.

Not really a question just a statement so we have one.


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2014)

Iwandesu, how can I get rid of pesky weeds in my garden?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 27, 2014)

> Just rename this to "Ask iwandesu a quick question thread.





> Ask Iwan as opposed to Iwata Asks


Such honour.


> Iwandesu, how can I get rid of pesky weeds in my garden?


----------



## AgentAAA (Dec 27, 2014)

The Natsu said:


> iwandesu, do you read Fairy Tail and Inuyasha?



now now, that's not information to be shared even if it is true.
Like being a serial killer, sexual deviant, or Pen, you hide the fact as much as possible to keep your shame private, or risk everyone laughing at you for the rest of your time on earth.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 27, 2014)

The Natsu said:


> iwandesu, do you read Fairy Tail and Inuyasha?


No thanks god i don't read inuyasha.
And i only read FT to laugh at how shit it is.
Kinda of what happened with nardo towards its end.


----------



## AgentAAA (Dec 27, 2014)

The Natsu said:


> > Fairy Tail
> > Shit
> > So salty



I'm fairly salty I ever got recommended that garbage, yes.

while we're at ask Iwan: You ever play starcraft?


----------



## Solar (Dec 27, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> And i only read FT to laugh at how shit it is.



I don't get this mentality.


----------



## AgentAAA (Dec 27, 2014)

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> I don't get this mentality.



that's sort of a thing where you either have it or you don't. I actually occasionally read a few bad things just to laugh at how stupid the plot gets or how bad it is. It requires... well, it's basically just a slightly more advanced form of laughing at fat people falling over, I suppose.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 27, 2014)

I tend to stick with quality these days


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm behind on FT by like 20 chapters actually, but I've been letting nearly everything pile up to be honest since I've been focusing on anime


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 27, 2014)

Already have.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 27, 2014)

> while we're at ask Iwan: You ever play starcraft?


nah, i barely get to play anything nowadays.
i could try it out,tho


> iwandesu are you an OBD regular and what do you think of OBD currently?


no, i'm not an OBD regular. i'm just a member of the wiki and a regular of the section. 
as for what i think about current OBD,,, it is kinda of improving at slow pace, overral dead but not helpless.


> I don't get this mentality.


A-kun covered it


----------



## AgentAAA (Dec 27, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> nah, i barely get to play anything nowadays.
> i could try it out,tho
> 
> no, i'm not an OBD regular. i'm just a member of the wiki and a regular of the section.
> ...



is good game. SC1 is quality in every area despite being dated. SC2... Still has good gameplay and an excellent campaign when it comes to the level design.
If Nardo's drop in quality actively depressed you though... either stick to SC1 for good story or SC2 for more modern gameplay and a bigger playerbase, and a story that you never had huge hopes built up for and thus is acceptable.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 27, 2014)

The Natsu said:


> The OBD used to be much better, right?


i won't touch anything before 2013 because i wasn't there but i do think so.
on 2014 the obd started a conscistent dying process after the archiving and the unpteenth death of the wiki.
now it actually seems a bit more active.
so i'll just say that hopefully the OBD will get back to a decent shape


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 27, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> is good game. SC1 is quality in every area despite being dated. SC2... Still has good gameplay and an excellent campaign when it comes to the level design.
> If Nardo's drop in quality actively depressed you though... either stick to SC1 for good story or SC2 for more modern gameplay and a bigger playerbase, and a story that you never had huge hopes built up for and thus is acceptable.


i'll check this out,
hopefully i won't forget it.
because 10/10 UD will delete everything on this mini convo


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 27, 2014)

i can't be consistent with things like "best series" 
i watch and read too much stuff for myself handle.
for this season i would reccomend nanatsu no taizai  garo and UBW as the top 3
shigatsu and terraformars as pretty decent series


----------



## AgentAAA (Dec 27, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> i'll check this out,
> hopefully i won't forget it.
> because 10/10 UD will delete everything on this mini convo



definitely a good game to play.
It IS what  really created competitive videogaming after all.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 28, 2014)

Is Piccolo's moonbusting feat 2 or 37 zettatons?


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 28, 2014)

Something i dont understand

Silver Surfer has cosmic awareness, he has said this and people here claim he does, so why does he always have to search for enemies manually? A hood example is the Rebirth of Thanos issues where hes all like "I must search the entire universe planet by planet to find him!"


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 29, 2014)

Namek's explosion was calced at over 2 Tenatons

Does this equal Frieza's DC as well? I ask because the explosion was basically a chain reaction. Ofcourse i'm not really sure how Frieza was able to blow up the core without causing any immediate damage to the outer layers and crust of the planet and ofcourse why removing teh core would for whatever reason turn the planet into a time bomb.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 29, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Namek's explosion was calced at over 2 Tenatons
> 
> Does this equal Frieza's DC as well? I ask because the explosion was basically a chain reaction. Ofcourse i'm not really sure how Frieza was able to blow up the core without causing any immediate damage to the outer layers and crust of the planet and ofcourse why removing teh core would for whatever reason turn the planet into a time bomb.


arguable.
last time i checked it doesn't due to the weird way frieza performed the feat meaning he is large planet from planet vegeta destruction or something by these lines.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 29, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> arguable.
> last time i checked it doesn't due to the weird way frieza performed the feat meaning he is large planet from planet vegeta destruction or something by these lines.



What was the GBE for Planet Vegeta?


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 30, 2014)

Does PC Superman generally refer to Pre-crisis or Post Crisis?

cuz I see the term PC Superman used alot lately


----------



## LineageCold (Dec 30, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Does PC Superman generally refer to Pre-crisis or Post Crisis?
> 
> cuz I see the term PC Superman used alot lately


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Dec 30, 2014)

So whatever happened with calcing kid Buu's ki blast speed in the Kaioshin world gbe blog: 
Apparently em didn't accept it because Kid Buu wouldn't be strong enough (I went from the first page and skipped to the last page)? I'm assuming Kid Buu's small star calc came after?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 30, 2014)

dbz wank and EM happened.
Kid buu has no business with this calc because we don't know if he would bust everything in one shot or not
actually a small star vanishing ball would already fuck badly with the planet
this value would only scalle to destruction gods (not even kaioshin's because they likely did it with some kind of magic


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 30, 2014)

And even then we don't even know how big King Kai's planet was before Beerus nuked it to bits

Also kind of off-topic but where did he get his new planet from one that's not only one exactly as identical as the one Cell destroyed but also the exact same size of it after Beerus blew it up all those years ago


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 30, 2014)

Whenever facts like that come up about Beerus it always feels like he's been forced into the story, like being the cause of Old Kai being stuck in the Z sword. I thought that was odd but not impossible, but then you've got Toriyama saying that Bibidi didn't make Majin Buu which actually conflicts with canon.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 30, 2014)

Can Beerus striking strength be scaled from Buu's Vanishing Ball?

On one hand Beerus is easily several dozen to over a hundred times stronger than Kid Buu on the other hand characters and ki attacks have different power levels (After all Mystic Gohan was killed by the blast wasn't he?)


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm sure he most likely died from being in space, since planet busters shouldn't kill anyone above Frieza level.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 30, 2014)

That particular feat is what upgraded DBverse. It's small star level not "planet level". Besides Gohan was unconscious so his power should've been lowered to a minimum, which Kid Buu easily surpasses.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 30, 2014)

he is almost rigth tho
gohan dying from the explosion of earth without being even on the center of vanishing ball is pretty much bs.
actually even weaklings like chiaotsu have enough power to endure such things.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Years everyone!


Anyway to calc this DC feat from the GetBackers?

Ginji is asked to short-circuit a security system and he goes overboard

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 1, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Happy New Years everyone!
> 
> 
> Anyway to calc this DC feat from the GetBackers?
> ...



i'm assuming the building has 15 meters
building size=50px
fireball radius=30px
FR=9.9 meters
using this fireball calculator

gives me roughly 80 tons


----------



## Alita (Jan 1, 2015)

What are the stats of DBZ characters who are below base frieza level but above raddiz level? Do they just get scaled off raddiz for stats?(Mach 1500 reactions with small planet+ dc and dura.) Or do they have other higher calcs/stats applied to them?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 1, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> What are the stats of DBZ characters who are below base frieza level but above raddiz level? Do they just get scaled off raddiz for stats?(Mach 1500 reactions with small planet+ dc and dura.) Or do they have other higher calcs/stats applied to them?



I think Scouter Vegeta and up is considered planet level since he was going to destroy earth and consistently implied he could while Goku was treating it as being that level of a threat to the planet.


----------



## Brightsteel (Jan 2, 2015)

What's the escape velocity of Toriko's planet?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 3, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> What's the escape velocity of Toriko's planet?



I'd imagine its the same as ours, just because its larger doesn't necessarily mean reaching the stratosphere should be any different. (The gravitational pull seems to be the same after all)

@Iwandesu thanks again


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 3, 2015)

Is the Archive from Getbackers legitimately multiversal?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 3, 2015)

short answer
long answer


have fun


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 3, 2015)

> Is the Archive from Getbackers legitimately multiversal?



Only Ginji/Raitei for creating/recreating their universe and that is pretty questionable, I think.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 3, 2015)

TTGL said:


> Is the Archive from Getbackers legitimately multiversal?



Absolutely not. Its basically just a sentient supercomputer than can shut down and reboot the GB's world if needed but its a very gradual process (long enough that the longest arc takes places and finishes before it happens) Its supercomputer intelligence is questionable as well since its been outfoxed by several characters without much effort (Ban, Kagami, MakubeX, Akabane, Der Kaiser etc.)


What's the DC for an explosion that was 1,274.2 KM in diameter (doesn't create a crater for whatever reason). 

This blast's full potential (when it was going to be used again) was said to be even stronger and the diameter of the blast would be 11,467.8 KM


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jan 4, 2015)

I call bullshit on those values. A 600km radius explosion isn't given you anything less than double digit gigatons.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jan 4, 2015)

Mario's stats? I remember in smw he destroyed a castle by jumping on it so large building? Idk about his speed tho.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 4, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Mario's stats? I remember in smw he destroyed a castle by jumping on it so large building? Idk about his speed tho.



Depends on the version, but it's more than that. I know offhand that Mario & Luigi version is at least island level and I think Mario had some kind of city level (or maybe lower feat) in one of the 2D games.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jan 4, 2015)

What about the version of mario that has super mario in the title? Like super mario sunshine, world, galaxy, smb3, etc.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 4, 2015)

> What's the DC for an explosion that was 1,274.2 KM in diameter (doesn't create a crater for whatever reason).
> 
> This blast's full potential (when it was going to be used again) was said to be even stronger and the diameter of the blast would be 11,467.8 KM


800 GT
and 600 TT


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jan 4, 2015)

Does  cloud parting mean in terms of feats for example I believe one punch man got continental  dc for just part clouds how did that translate to continental


----------



## LineageCold (Jan 4, 2015)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Does  cloud parting mean in terms of feats for example I believe* one punch man got continental  dc for just part clouds* how did that translate to continental





iirc, he got his continental "DC" from his infamous moon jump feat.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 4, 2015)

Is it possible to calc how fast Godzilla threw Kumonga?

Kumonga weighs 30,000 tons

[youtube]Mo0jNw9LFLU[/youtube]

I'm trying to calc Godzilla's striking strength from that.

I just did a quick calc of King Caeser's kicking feat and got 199.15 Tons


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 4, 2015)

How does Odin compare with Galactus & the Phoenix Force?


----------



## Blαck (Jan 4, 2015)

The Phoenix King said:


> How does Odin compare with Galactus & the Phoenix Force?



He's under Galactus at all times basically. As it. Celestial beings> Skyfathers. The PF however should be just as strong but portrayal wise those who have wielded it have done nothing Odin couldn't accomplish.


----------



## TheGloryXros (Jan 5, 2015)

Can someone link me the Snake Way feat calc that people are saying ended up Mach 30? Cuz I need to use it in a debate w/ someone...

EDIT: Never mind, just figured out that it's simple math, I did it myself. Mach 29 =)

BTW, can anyone tell me, why doesn't anyone try to use the size of Snake Way on that map Toriyama drew later on? Cuz I've seen people use that map for other calcs, so I know the reason can't be because it's inconsistent w/ the Manga...(If it's laziness, totally understandable LOL)


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 5, 2015)

TheGloryXros said:


> Can someone link me the Snake Way feat calc that people are saying ended up Mach 30? Cuz I need to use it in a debate w/ someone...
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, just figured out that it's simple math, I did it myself. Mach 29 =)
> 
> BTW, can anyone tell me, why doesn't anyone try to use the size of Snake Way on that map Toriyama drew later on? Cuz I've seen people use that map for other calcs, so I know the reason can't be because it's inconsistent w/ the Manga...(If it's laziness, totally understandable LOL)



Because that would mean the universe is only a few million miles in diameter which makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 5, 2015)

Im quite sure he means something like
 " why dont we just ignore a random character statement and go with The secondary cannon instead? "
Which is just cuz 1st cannon source> secondary cannon
It might be at least arguable wether The statement is reliable or not tho.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 5, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Im quite sure he means something like
> " why dont we just ignore a random character statement and go with The secondary cannon instead? "
> Which is just cuz 1st cannon source> secondary cannon
> It might be at least arguable wether The statement is reliable or not tho.



If we go by how big it is in the picture the width alone would be enormous as would the Kai planets which we know is not the case. I'd imagine the guy knows something about the snake way road he does work there.


----------



## November (Jan 5, 2015)

What?s the strongest videogame verse?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 5, 2015)

Maybe Shin Megami Tensei? Lots of multiversals and a megaversal.


----------



## Sir Vaalor (Jan 5, 2015)

What does a term HST stands for? I know it is used for Naruto, Bleach and One Piece, but what these letters mean? What is the history of this term?


----------



## AgentAAA (Jan 5, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> If we go by how big it is in the picture the width alone would be enormous as would the Kai planets which we know is not the case. I'd imagine the guy knows something about the snake way road he does work there.



to be fair he's also never been down the whole thing - only Yemma did that at the time.
I don't think snake way was very consistent with how it looped and etc. given it had certain straightaways and parts leading back so frankly I'd say it prolly just shouldn't be used at all.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 5, 2015)

Sir Vaalor said:


> What does a term HST stands for? I know it is used for Naruto, Bleach and One Piece, but what these letters mean? What is the history of this term?


>holy shounen trinity
>no idea


----------



## AgentAAA (Jan 6, 2015)

how strong is the brood from marvel?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 6, 2015)

Can someone calc how powerful the meteor that Godzilla tanked in Final Wars was?

For reference his official height in the movie according to Toho is 100m

[sp]
[/sp]



AgentAAA said:


> how strong is the brood from marvel?



Depends on the host. They gain the abilities and stats of whatever victim their infecting

Generally around street level to low meta level I'd say.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 6, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Can someone calc how powerful the meteor that Godzilla tanked in Final Wars was?
> 
> For reference his official height in the movie according to Toho is 100m
> 
> ...


did a really fast pixel scalling

Gojira=100m
crater length 1.046 m
crater deepth 97 m
crater width=140 m
volume is the one of an ellipsoid

7437553.055765643 m^3
violent fragmentation of rock is 120j/cc
which gives us 8.9250637e+14 joules
or 213.314142 kilotons
which is solid town+
i wouldn't really stick with it,tho
this panel doesn't gives a prover view of crater width. (akaerspective sucks)


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 6, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> did a really fast pixel scalling
> 
> Gojira=100m
> crater length 1.046 m
> ...


Thanks.

that's as good as the perspective gets to be honest, the next 10 minutes afterwards is dramatic close up shots of him fighting Monster X and when the climax of the fight happens the crater their fighting in just magically disappears and they're on a leveled surface


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 6, 2015)

Is that also counting the volume of the explosion above the crater as well?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 6, 2015)

Which specific feat (or feats) brought Naruto up to continental level Durability?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 6, 2015)

The Phoenix King said:


> Which specific feat (or feats) brought Naruto up to continental level Durability?



Juubito tanking a Juubi Bijuu Dama I think


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 6, 2015)

Sir Vaalor said:


> What does a term HST stands for? I know it is used for Naruto, Bleach and One Piece, but what these letters mean? What is the history of this term?



Holy Shounen Trinity.

This term came around because of the massive internet battledome rivalry between the 3 fandoms (they also happened to be part of shounen jumps big 3 at the time.)


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 6, 2015)

One last question 

what is the distance Godzilla's AR travelled?
[sp][/sp]

How do people tell the distance of something that travels from earth by a perspective shot when Earth is a circle

for example these are both the same shots
[sp][/sp]

How can you tell which one is more valid?


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 6, 2015)

> Juubito tanking a Juubi Bijuu Dama I think



Juubi eating his own bijudama.... Bee?(Naruto I'm not sure which one but one of them got hit by it) tanking the bijudama later on.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 6, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Juubito tanking a Juubi Bijuu Dama I think


this.
also juubito physically destroying a barrier that no sold a juubi bijjudama.
why this means anything?
nardo can demolish juudara who is > juubito and tank kaguya and zetsu attacks.
he also casually kicked away juudara bjd which is >juubi bijjudama.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 6, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> One last question
> 
> what is the distance Godzilla's AR travelled?
> [sp][/sp]
> ...



you pick the one that matches most closely

from looking at it I can tell you that the one on the left is more closely in line with the curvature of the circle so you should use that.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 6, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Is that also counting the volume of the explosion above the crater as well?


nope.
fireball radius and crater yeild are 2 different methods of calculation.
fiction tends to be incosistent when regarding explosions.
i'm not enterely sure but i recall something about actual crater showing being > fireball radius when chosing calculation methods. 
the result is definitely not being bigger with fireball,tho


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 6, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> nope.
> fireball radius and crater yeild are 2 different methods of calculation.
> fiction tends to be incosistent when regarding explosions.
> i'm not enterely sure but i recall something about actual crater showing being > fireball radius when chosing calculation methods.
> the result is definitely not being bigger with fireball,tho



I meant in addition to the crater size, since wouldn't that only be half of the explosions power since the rest is exerted above ground?



Nightbringer said:


> you pick the one that matches most closely
> 
> from looking at it I can tell you that the one on the left is more closely in line with the curvature of the circle so you should use that.




If that's the case than FW Godzilla (as well as MonsterX/Keizer Ghidorah) is Mach 5,000+ in reaction speed


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 6, 2015)

...
dunno


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 6, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> ...
> dunno



I appreciate it either way. 

Is there a way to calc the Kumonga feat? (I was thinking of taking the last frame of that clip and scaling Kumong's size from the altitude to try and get an idea of how far he flew) Because I havea  feeling that's a really impressive feat the only problem is finding out hpw fast he was thrown ( we have a timeframe just no distance)


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 6, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> i'm assuming the building has 15 meters
> building size=50px
> fireball radius=30px
> FR=9.9 meters
> ...



what's wrong with that calculator no matter what variables I put in and press calculate it does the equation backwards and solves for whatever number is in the kilotons bar


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 6, 2015)

How close to Lightspeed does one needs to be, to be considered "Sub-relativistic" ? Basically what is the threshold between Massively hypersonic + & Sub relativistic ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 6, 2015)

The Phoenix King said:


> How close to Lightspeed does one needs to be, to be considered "Sub-relativistic" ? Basically what is the threshold between Massively hypersonic + & Sub relativistic ?



1%c or Mach 8,810.2


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 6, 2015)

What is Naruto Uzumaki's fastest calced feat?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 6, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> what's wrong with that calculator no matter what variables I put in and press calculate it does the equation backwards and solves for whatever number is in the kilotons bar


you are just doing it wrong.
you need to try out different yeild values until they met up with the fireball radius.
annoying way to do the things, yes, but should be faster than trying to calc it on your own.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 6, 2015)

Here's 2 explosion calcs I'm trying to do (I can't find a good calculator online to do them with)

1 explosion is 864,958.4599797365 meters in width and 697,837.7281947261 meters in height
the air burst diameter is 2,548,400 meters and the explosion lasted about 10.9 seconds

the 2nd explosion is 598.7654320987655 meters radius in groundburst, 1,615.188233500991 meters in radius airburst and 4.375 seconds of fireball duration


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 6, 2015)

The Phoenix King said:


> What is Naruto Uzumaki's fastest calced feat?


mach 300+.
he gets mach 4k scalling,tho


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 6, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Here's 2 explosion calcs I'm trying to do (I can't find a good calculator online to do them with)
> 
> 1 explosion is 864,958.4599797365 meters in width and 697,837.7281947261 meters in height
> the air burst diameter is 2,548,400 meters and the explosion lasted about 10.9 seconds
> ...


this is by far the best and most accurated one

sadly it can't calc anything below kilotons. (not the case here anyway)
you could just try to find a different value for each of those situations and try to stick with the low end or something.
i doubt any fictional explosion would have all of its variations accurately matching with any of the yeilds.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 6, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> mach 300+.
> he gets mach 4k scalling,tho



Could you link me to the blog entry & the feat he gets scaled to?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 6, 2015)

The Phoenix King said:


> Could you link me to the blog entry & the feat he gets scaled to?


sure

juubi bjd crosses a continent.
nardo outright blitzed madara bijjudama
guys like juubito reacted to bijjudama


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 6, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> this is by far the best and most accurated one
> 
> sadly it can't calc anything below kilotons. (not the case here anyway)
> you could just try to find a different value for each of those situations and try to stick with the low end or something.
> i doubt any fictional explosion would have all of its variations accurately matching with any of the yeilds.



so how do I calculate the answer when it keeps giving me a default answer by reworking the calculations i plug in?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 6, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> so how do I calculate the answer when it keeps giving me a default answer by reworking the calculations i plug in?


trial and error 
you keep inputting yeilds till they match your values.
as you have more than one value, i guess you should just stick with the lower that match your results


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 7, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> trial and error
> you keep inputting yeilds till they match your values.
> as you have more than one value, i guess you should just stick with the lower that match your results


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 7, 2015)

One last question

an explosion starts and has a height and diameter of 100 meters

it continues to grow for 6.083 seconds then it reaches this size

11,131.578 meters in diameter and 5,161.297 meters in height

how powerful is that explosion? (there is no crater)

Also how much does a rectangle shaped 140 meter tall Building weigh?


----------



## Solar (Jan 8, 2015)

Weird blast. The speed probably wouldn't matter much unless it was kicking stuff up and moving it at the same time.


----------



## shoeties (Jan 9, 2015)

This is three questions, but whatever.

First, could this be considered a city-level feat? Not quite sure how to calc it but just as a prediction of its yield.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I knelt, rifle to shoulder, and waited. The rooftop where Obliteration had stood continued to burn. His primary power was heat manipulation. He could drain anything—people included—of heat with a touch, then expel it either in an aura or by touching something else and transferring it.

He’d melted Houston. Literally. He’d spent weeks sitting in the center of town bare-chested like some ancient god, drawing heat out of the air, basking in the sunlight. He’d stored heat up, then released it all at once. I’d seen photos, read the descriptions. Asphalt turned to soup. Buildings burst into flames. Stones melted to magma.

Tens of thousands dead in moments.

*Firefight, chapter 12*



Second, could the durability of this forcefield be scaled to it? Basically, somebody made a bomb using the guys power from the first quote and another person contained in.


*Spoiler*: __ 



“You keep implying I want to kill Jonathan,” Regalia said. “Such a terrible assumption.” The real her pushed a button on her armrest.

On the television screen, the bomb exploded. It erupted like an opening flower—a wave of destructive energy so powerful it would annihilate Babilar entirely. I watched it bloom, radiate outward.

Then stop.

Prof stood with hands upraised like a man gripping some enormous beast, a silhouette against the red light. A sun appeared right there in the center of the room, and he held it. He contained it with such tension to his body that I felt as if I could feel him straining, working to hold it all in, not let a single bit escape.

Such _power_. This bomb had been charging for quite some time, it seemed. Regalia could have pulled the trigger and vaporized Babilar weeks ago.

Prof roared, a primal and terrible shout, but he held on to that energy. And then he created something enormous, a shield of vibrant blue that ripped open the roof of the room they were in like two hands and created a column of fire into the sky. He let the energy out, siphoning it away harmlessly into the air.

*Firefight, chapter 49*



Lastly, I remember seeing a thread or blog around here that had tools for calcing stuff. Does anybody know where it is?


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 9, 2015)

> Lastly, I remember seeing a thread or blog around here that had tools for calcing stuff. Does anybody know where it is?



The owner, blocked everyone from seeing the blog...


----------



## shoeties (Jan 9, 2015)

Damnit. Guess I'll have to look for something else to use.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jan 9, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> The owner, blocked everyone from seeing the blog...



Fluttershit deleted the blogs, not blocked IIRC

Supposedly on a bored whim

Supposedly


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 9, 2015)

shoeties said:


> snip



maybe we can apply meltig value over houston surface area


----------



## shoeties (Jan 9, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> maybe we can apply meltig value over houston surface area


Melting value for what? Asphalt?  puts the melting point between 54-173?C, though I'm not sure how much energy it would take to raise it that high.

Houston's surface area should be around 1,625.2 km^2.  puts the average temperature during August at around 84.6?F, or 29.2?C.

Though I'm mostly wondering if it should be city-level. If it is it opens the door for a few powerscalings.


----------



## shoeties (Jan 9, 2015)

I think I might have found another thing I can calc, and it probably has a higher yield. The bomb in my second quote was mentioned to be capable of vaporizing the city it was in, which was on what used to be Manhattan. The person who took control of the city flooded it under a hundred or so feet of water. It may be possible to find how much water it would take to cover that much and calc based on the energy needed to vaporize the water.

Would that work?


----------



## shoeties (Jan 9, 2015)

Just tried calcing it. I put it up as a blog post. How does it look?


----------



## Brightsteel (Jan 9, 2015)

Well I've recently finished playing the Unlimited Blade Works route of Fate/Stay Night (finally o.o and I had a question after seeing Kuzuki in action. What are his stats by the OBD?

And another, what are Soujuurou Shizuki's stats? I kinda stumbled on him while browsing the Type-Moon wikia. o.o;


----------



## Brightsteel (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah, he was able to directly hit Saber's armor and damage her bluntly through it if I remember correctly. However, I'm pretty sure that it was simply the force of the hits instead of some Bajiquan type principle (internally striking the enemy). o.o;


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 10, 2015)

> Saber's armor and damage her bluntly



Boosted Kuzuki can fight with a weakened saber..


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jan 10, 2015)

Okay I have a question, i hope im not derailing anything but, where does virtually immortal rank on the immortality Scale?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 10, 2015)

Masterblack06 said:


> Okay I have a question, i hope im not derailing anything but, where does virtually immortal rank on the immortality Scale?


can you elaborate what do you mean by virtually immortal ?


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jan 10, 2015)

They can survive Decapitation basically and mortal wounds but can still be injured


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 10, 2015)

Masterblack06 said:


> They can survive Decapitation basically and mortal wounds but can still be injured


Mid regeneration and type 3 immortality


----------



## manidk (Jan 10, 2015)

Ragna said:


> How strong is Touma from To Aru?



Absolutely unbeatable.

Imagine Breaker destroys the fantasy that is him being defeated.


----------



## manidk (Jan 10, 2015)

Ragna said:


> So Touma is almost as strong as Ban Mido, he is really powerful then



If the two were to fight, it would truly never end.

But Ban never loses.

Touma loses, but erases it.

So Ban technically wins.


----------



## manidk (Jan 10, 2015)

Far too strong.

He even killed Akabane, who can't die.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 10, 2015)

Ragna said:


> How strong is Touma from To Aru?



If you want to be serious about it  he's street level with relavistic reactions to supernatural attacks but is otherwise peak human+ (in NT 10 I think he reacted to Accelerator charging him so I think it was so he should get base reactions to that) or so and can negate island+ attacks with Imagine Breaker. If his arm is cut off the Invisible Thing appears and can do a similar level of damage at the very least and then his arm will regrow afterward. He might as well just carry a sword around to hack off his arm, he'll be better off that way


----------



## manidk (Jan 10, 2015)

Ragna said:


> Musubi, manidk already answered, are you saying that his opinion is wrong and yours is serious and correct?
> 
> Smh



smh indeed.

Downplayers, amirite?


----------



## manidk (Jan 10, 2015)

Sadder than sad.

Inferno's Chill level of sadness.


----------



## manidk (Jan 10, 2015)

Indeed.  Nothing can overcome this sadness.

Except Ban Mido.


----------



## manidk (Jan 10, 2015)

Of course.

The God Of Creation could recreate the multiverse without this sadness.

It'd be for the better.


----------



## manidk (Jan 10, 2015)

If he trains hard and lives his life properly?

Maybe close, but still no.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 10, 2015)

Ragna said:


> So Touma is almost as strong as Ban Mido, he is really powerful then



If this is a serious question then it depends

eos Ban is Mach 2,000+ and an Island level striking strength plus Mindfucking powers

Does Touma have stuff to compete with that?


----------



## manidk (Jan 10, 2015)

>mach 2,000

>not omnipresent

>island level

>not omniversal

Nice downplaying.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 10, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> ..



Infinity Fortress Ban's speed is Mach 3.2 which is his casual speed, we later find out during teh Eternal Bond arc that his base speed in combat (when he's not serious) is 50% of his real speed meaning he's Mach 6.4. Himiko with the acceleration scent proved her self to be so fast even Ban couldn't keep up with her

According to Ban Voodoo Child Himiko is 6x faster than she is with Accelaration scent, and by the end of the series according to Paul he is at least 100x faster than her and 10x faster than him.

Eos Ban is x600 faster than IF Ban ( so really its Mach 3,000+) which considering how powerscaling worked by teh end of GB makes sense
(Beltline residents>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Beltline Goblins>>>>>>>>>Beltline Fodders>>>>>>>>>Ban>=Other story arc villains)



Ragna said:


> manidk, they either troll or they are too ignorant



I sure hope this is a joke otherwise you're about 8 years too late to jump on the multiversal GB bandwagon


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 10, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Infinity Fortress Ban's speed is Mach 3.2 which is his casual speed, we later find out during teh Eternal Bond arc that his base speed in combat (when he's not serious) is 50% of his real speed meaning he's Mach 6.4. Himiko with the acceleration scent proved her self to be so fast even Ban couldn't keep up with her
> 
> *According to Ban Voodoo Child Himiko is 6x faster than she is with Accelaration scent, and by the end of the series according to Paul he is at least 100x faster than her and 10x faster than him.*
> 
> ...


isn't this just calc stacking with unreliable character statements ?


----------



## manidk (Jan 10, 2015)

Ragna said:


> manidk, they either troll or they are too ignorant



It is obviously both.

Plebeians.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 10, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> isn't this just calc stacking with unreliable character statements ?



Nah, Because Ban knows everything about how Himiko's scents work and what they'r capable of. this is also the same arc where it was established that in order to help survive being hunted by the Voodooists, Ban had to train his mind as well as his body so he was forced to memorize and become an expert in every field of math, science, geometry, geography and history before he was even 10 on top of that consistently its been shown his jackass personality is to hide from others how analytically and fiercely calculating he can be (being one of if not the most intelligent GB character second only to MakubeX and maybe Der Kaiser) so if he says with a straight face that her speed is x6 faster than its 6 times faster. Paul is the speedster of the verse he was the one who gave Ban and Ginji thier boost with that plot convenient coffee of his so he should be well aware of how fast they are and to make it more clear he used that as a low end and the statement is backed up with character feats as well (Ban and Akabane traded 300 blows in one second bt their movements were so fast Himiko only managed to catch a glimpse of 3 of them while Paul was only able to view 30)

This is the exact same method Willy used for Goku's kaioken speed which is why we pretty much have 100% Frieza at being low to mid Relitivistic speed


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jan 10, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> isn't this just calc stacking with unreliable character statements ?



Nah, its more of an extreme version of SDK's shit

It works, people just kind of reflexively recoil upon seeing it


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 10, 2015)

> Nah, Because Ban knows everything about how Himiko's scents work and what they'r capable of. this is also the same arc where it was established that in order to help survive being hunted by the Voodooists, Ban had to train his mind as well as his body so he was forced to memorize and become an expert in every field of math, science, geometry, geography and history before he was even 10 on top of that consistently its been shown his jackass personality is to hide from others how analytically and fiercely calculating he can be (being one of if not the most intelligent GB character second only to MakubeX and maybe Der Kaiser) so if he says with a straight face that her speed is x6 faster than its 6 times faster. Paul is the speedster of the verse he was the one who gave Ban and Ginji thier boost with that plot convenient coffee of his so he should be well aware of how fast they are and to make it more clear he used that as a low end and the statement is backed up with character feats as well (Ban and Akabane traded 300 blows in one second bt their movements were so fast Himiko only managed to catch a glimpse of 3 of them while Paul was only able to view 30)





> Nah, its more of an extreme version of SDK's shit
> 
> It works, people just kind of reflexively recoil upon seeing it


fair enough, just checking...
damn, get backers was actually a quite strong verse deception aside


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 10, 2015)

In the Grand scheme of things, where does Black Dynamite fall in the various standings?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 11, 2015)

Can Moguera's full flight KE (which was calced at 1.14 Petatons) be calced to Burning Godzilla's striking strength? (since it was tanked by a weaker Kaiju)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 11, 2015)

How powerful would the Lego Movie be assuming that all the minifigures are people-sized?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 11, 2015)

TTGL said:


> How powerful would the Lego Movie be assuming that all the minifigures are people-sized?



I'd imagine you could get some pretty impressive MHS feat from Charlie Day's character and a few feats here and there though its hard to say exactly since they are legos and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



krazy glue


 is the most powerful weapon in the verse


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 11, 2015)

In the Grand scheme of things, where does Black Dynamite fall in the various standings?

☻☻☻☻☻☻☻


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 11, 2015)

who is even black dynamite ?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 11, 2015)

Can this be used for striking strength? (according to Toho Godzilla's height is 80 meters, Biollante's is 120 and her weight is 200,000 Tons)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 11, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> who is even black dynamite ?


----------



## Solar (Jan 11, 2015)

The Phoenix King said:


> In the Grand scheme of things, where does Black Dynamite fall in the various standings?
> 
> ☻☻☻☻☻☻☻



I haven't watched most of the newest season, but they're generally topping out at superhuman. There might be a bullet timing feat somewhere in it. The moon throw feat was deemed an outlier, last I checked.


----------



## Alita (Jan 13, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Creation trio and arceus are arguable MFTL  (should be faster than the galaxy travelers elygeums)
> Pikachu is town+ and hypersonic iirc.


How are you getting pikachu to be town+ and hypersonic?


----------



## Alita (Jan 13, 2015)

Wasn't there an episode of black dynamite where these alien girls on the moon were gonna use a weapon to destroy earth?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jan 13, 2015)

What happened to your name, Alita-chan?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jan 13, 2015)

Now, wait a minute, mine's slashed too.

Fuckin' Preet.


----------



## Imperator100 (Jan 13, 2015)

For verses or characters that are highely, highely inconsistent do we just assume there aren't any outliers? For example have people ever tried to claim Pre-Crisis Superman's feats are outliers?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 13, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> How are you getting pikachu to be town+ and hypersonic?


there are plenty of pokemons with town-city level entries on the pokedex (or even feats on the case of folks like charizard and lucario)
ash's pikachu can give even high tier pokemons a run for their money (despite being a huge jobber by himslef) 
as for hypersonic i'm not enterely sure what, but seems that there was a hypersonic blast feat that scalled everyone and their mother.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 13, 2015)

Pretty sure was higher before since it took out that Latios and we scaled it to the movie one, but that was pretty iffy since the anime is a bit weird with legendaries and most aren't unique.


----------



## Alita (Jan 13, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> there are plenty of pokemons with town-city level entries on the pokedex (or even feats on the case of folks like charizard and lucario)
> ash's pikachu can give even high tier pokemons a run for their money (despite being a huge jobber by himslef)
> as for hypersonic i'm not enterely sure what, but seems that there was a hypersonic blast feat that scalled everyone and their mother.



Woulden't it be a bit problematic giving ash's pikachu those stats though? Because it seems like his pikachu is getting his stats reset at the start of every new gen. At the end of the sinnoh gen he stalemated a latios but in the early stages of the unova his pikachu lost/struggled agianst a snivy and other pokes I can't remember. It also had a difficult time beating a tynamo too who blitzed it multiple times and hurt it. 

And in the kalos gen it lost to a surskit and had difficulty with alot of other mons it should casually defeat. Do we just treat all these showings as outliers that should be ignored and only apply the scaling to pokes who should be at or above latios level that pikachu fights or do we scale every poke that matches or outclasses ash's pikachu in battle off of the same stats?


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 13, 2015)

We don't really care about low showings  Also you do know the term Jobber right? 

Pikachu is a Jobber depending on who he is fighting. 

But he can casually fight equally with pseudo/low legendary

Unless those trained Pokemons he got beaten off, can fight at the same league as the legendary then there is no reason to scale them to pikachu at his best.


----------



## Alita (Jan 13, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> We don't really care about low showings  Also you do know the term Jobber right?
> 
> Pikachu is a Jobber depending on who he is fighting.
> 
> ...


Alright thanks. Was always confused about that.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 13, 2015)

whats the force of someone who was able to dig from the center of the earth to the outer crust in seconds?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is the feat in question

[sp] 

[/sp]


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jan 14, 2015)

Probably multi cityblock or so.


----------



## TheGloryXros (Jan 14, 2015)

Someeone's pointing out how Snake Way bein 100,000 km was only a legend, as the Manga says, and that that makes it justified to use Toriyama's map...Isn't the reason why this map still be used because obviously, maps arent always drawn to perfect scale to begin with?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 14, 2015)

TheGloryXros said:


> Someeone's pointing out how Snake Way bein 100,000 km was only a legend, as the Manga says, and that that makes it justified to use Toriyama's map...Isn't the reason why this map still be used because obviously, maps arent always drawn to perfect scale to begin with?


the fact that the only person who ever talked about snake way size was a guy who never crossed it  and that only heard rumours about such feats from enma daioh who likely never stopped to count each kilometer he crossed might be a good indication that snake way is actually much bigger as showed in the map.
i'm not sure if this is what you're asking,tho


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jan 15, 2015)

Didn't it take Enma thousands of years or something? Now that I think about it, it sounds ridiculously slow considering he beat Raditz. 

I'd imagine doing a calc off of the map would come up with something mftl for Goku and it would be a big ass outlier


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 15, 2015)

how do english natives call this shit ?
because fuck you google.


----------



## Regicide (Jan 15, 2015)

A spherical wedge?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 15, 2015)

Regicide said:


> A spherical wedge?


seems to be the case (ty,btw)
i was thinking about to use it to low ball a cloud calc but then, i realise i have no means to get an angle
well i guess i can just use the good old ellipsoid


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 15, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> how do english natives call this shit ?
> because fuck you google.



A taco


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jan 16, 2015)

Who in current DC/Marvel would give god Goku the most equal fight?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jan 16, 2015)

Gladiator, maybe?


----------



## AgentAAA (Jan 17, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Didn't it take Enma thousands of years or something? Now that I think about it, it sounds ridiculously slow considering he beat Raditz.
> 
> I'd imagine doing a calc off of the map would come up with something mftl for Goku and it would be a big ass outlier



do believe it took a hundred for enma.

also, keep in mind that's how long it took him to get there to get King Kai's training. We don't know how long it took him to come back, but we can assume prolly shorter


----------



## Blαck (Jan 17, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Who in current DC/Marvel would give god Goku the most equal fight?



What are his stats? 

Because at best I'd say Blackbolt before the T-bomb. Or maybe Richard Rider as of TI, though Goku wouldn't be able to put him down.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jan 17, 2015)

Assuming he gets scaled off of Whis' reactions: 2 million ftl and a casual ss buster.

@AgentAAA if I could pixel scale I would do it


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 17, 2015)

> As a young teen, Lee Sin was intent on becoming a summoner. His will and dedication were unmatched by any of his peers, and his skill drew the attention of Reginald Ashram, the League's High Councilor at the time. While studying at the Arcanum Majoris, Lee Sin became frustrated with instruction paced for the other students. He spent his free time researching the nuances of summoning in hopes of graduating sooner. He made amazing advances in his arcane studies, surpassing all other students. By all indications, he would have become one of the League's greatest summoners were it not for one terrible mistake. Too impatient, he attempted to test his ability by summoning a beast from the Plague Jungles. What he summoned instead was a young boy, but not in one piece. He barely had time to look the boy in what was once his face before the jumbled human mass fell lifeless to the floor. *A League investigation later revealed that the boy's entire village was obliterated by feedback from the ritual*.





> And fire engulfed him.
> 
> The sensation was familiar more than anything else. Before the frantic damage reports arrived from nerves all over his body, he shut down part of his mind. He refused the pain access. Now there was only intensity and focus. Here he was again, amidst the flames.
> 
> ...




I actually wonder if these are usable. What do y'all think?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jan 17, 2015)

Would Bardock need to be mach 320 (iirc mach 32 is for Earth)  to escape Planet Vegeta's escape velocity?  I just multiplied it by the higher gravity. Going off the 2 manga panels Bardock appears in, it's very likely he just flew up there.

Edit: unrelated question, are the basic Saiyan pods ftl or mftl? And how mftl do you have to be so you can be called mftl lmao?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 17, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Would Bardock need to be mach 320 (iirc mach 32 is for Earth)  to escape Planet Vegeta's escape velocity?  I just multiplied it by the higher gravity. Going off the 2 manga panels Bardock appears in, it's very likely he just flew up there.


nope, this isn't the way you get escape velocity.
just try this thing.

when a planet has earth radius (standard assumption) and 10 times its gravity it means that the planet has 10 times earth mass
inputting these values on the calculator we get 35354.194 m/s
or roughly mach 104


> Edit: unrelated question, are the basic Saiyan pods ftl or mftl? And how mftl do you have to be so you can be called mftl lmao?


not sure how ftl they are.
as for mftl i consider everything above 100 c as mftl but there isn't any consensus afaic


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Jan 17, 2015)

He'd need to be that fast if he jumped.

Not if he flew.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jan 17, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Assuming he gets scaled off of Whis' reactions: 2 million ftl and a casual ss buster.
> 
> @AgentAAA if I could pixel scale I would do it



as I've pointed out before, it's not really doable to pixel scale snake way. it's not straight the whole way, decides to pull flat out u-turns, randomly straighten, etc.
it's an inconsistent thing and thus hard to scale when someone flies straight over it.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 18, 2015)

MFTL is 1000x FTL iirc


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jan 18, 2015)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> He'd need to be that fast if he jumped.
> 
> Not if he flew.



Is there a way to figure out how fast he needs to be if he flew then?


----------



## Alita (Jan 19, 2015)

Can someone link me to the calcs that were done from the dragonball battle of the gods movie that made dbz characters solar system level in dc and massively faster than light? Just want them for my own refrence.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 19, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> Can someone link me to the calcs that were done from the dragonball battle of the gods movie that made dbz characters solar system level in dc and massively faster than light? Just want them for my own refrence.



not sure where it is the other


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 19, 2015)

Solar system level is not a calc it is a statement from Whis telling them how powerful Bills is (There's no physical evidence for it except for statement). The MFTL speed is the one when Whis is using his rod traveling from planet to planet...


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 19, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Solar system level is not a calc it is a statement from Whis telling them how powerful Bills is (There's no physical evidence for it except for statement). The MFTL speed is the one when Whis is using his rod traveling from planet to planet...


Nope.
there is a calc.
it ended as high end ss iirc
Then againyou can just take the statement at face value and wathever.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh I think I remember that, The calc was made by Willy. The basis was the statement... He calced it two ways one is fired at earth and the second is fired at the sun.. basically the result is SS and above SS depending on where the starting point of explosion... I thought everyone dropped it.  since we already are following the statement.

There's no physical evidence though. since we never got an SS shot in any DB franchise


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jan 19, 2015)

How strong is the tower of god verse?


----------



## Imperator100 (Jan 20, 2015)

*CIS or Hax Resistance*

If character A has some Hax Ability but is shown in-universe to be inferior to character B, do we assume that character A didn't use Hax ability because of CIS or do we assume that character B has some unseen form of resistance to that Hax?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 20, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> If character A has some Hax Ability but is shown in-universe to be inferior to character B, do we assume that character A didn't use Hax ability because of CIS or do we assume that character B has some unseen form of resistance to that Hax?



This is in the case where it's stated that they're stronger, but you don't see them fight? In this case it's simply assumed that B is stronger than A overall to the point where the hax wouldn't have the chance to do it's job (for all you know they may have counter-measure, but until shown they don't get anything), even if in the OBD they're scaled to the same thing.


----------



## Imperator100 (Jan 20, 2015)

> This is in the case where it's stated that they're stronger, but you don't see them fight?


Optimally both the cases where you don't see them fight and the ones where you do and character A simply doesn't use it at all and is defeated.



> In this case it's simply assumed that B is stronger than A overall to the point where the hax wouldn't have the chance to do it's job (for all you know they may have counter-measure, but until shown they don't get anything), even if in the OBD they're scaled to the same thing.


So it's assumed character A wouldn't get the chance to use it's hax rather then any kind of resistance. Makes sense I guess.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 20, 2015)

Thespiritdetective said:


> How strong is the tower of god verse?



Super strong.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 20, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> Optimally both the cases where you don't see them fight and the ones where you do and character A simply doesn't use it at all and is defeated.



In the latter case it sounds like they're just holding back in which case A might still be stronger if they use their trump card hax. Otherwise it'd probably be just B's decisive superiority.



Imperator100 said:


> So it's assumed character A wouldn't get the chance to use it's hax rather then any kind of resistance. Makes sense I guess.



Either that or the other character can evade it somehow or has a counter. We can't assume resistances to certain things without feats.


----------



## Imperator100 (Jan 20, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> In the latter case it sounds like they're just holding back in which case A might still be stronger if they use their trump card hax. Otherwise it'd probably be just B's decisive superiority.
> 
> 
> 
> Either that or the other character can evade it somehow or has a counter. We can't assume resistances to certain things without feats.




Hmmm...Interesting. 
Thank you for your help.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 20, 2015)

No problem


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 20, 2015)

> Super strong.



A+ explanation.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jan 20, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> If character A has some Hax Ability but is shown in-universe to be inferior to character B, do we assume that character A didn't use Hax ability because of CIS or do we assume that character B has some unseen form of resistance to that Hax?



And more importantly how do we apply that answer to warcraft?
#argumentforeverunanswered


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jan 21, 2015)

Should durability be split i was debating with my friend and he said just because you can tank a strong enrrgy bas3d attack that doent mean you can tank a hard punch the example he used is storm in that she may be able to tank a energy blast from cyclops but she would be destroyed by a punch from the hulk


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jan 21, 2015)

He also said travel speed and combat speed is split because just because you can run at usain bolt speeds doesnt mean you can hit as fast as someone like bruce lee. So would that mean that a character like ichigo has a massively hypersonic travel speed and only a hypersonic combat speed?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 21, 2015)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Should durability be split i was debating with my friend and he said just because you can tank a strong enrrgy bas3d attack that doent mean you can tank a hard punch the example he used is storm in that she may be able to tank a energy blast from cyclops but she would be destroyed by a punch from the hulk


energy is energy no matter how you distributes it
also what kind of comparasion is this ?
i'm pretty sure plenty hulks hit above your average cyclops beams


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 21, 2015)

Thespiritdetective said:


> He also said travel speed and combat speed is split because just because you can run at usain bolt speeds doesnt mean you can hit as fast as someone like bruce lee. So would that mean that a character like ichigo has a massively hypersonic travel speed and only a hypersonic combat speed?


because is not like that the gap between usain bolt reactions and travel speed is stupidly small  
i mean what is his speed again? 10 m/s ?
this means his travel speed is 0.1 s
while average human reaction time is 0.25 s (which has nothing to do with a peak human like usain bolt)
so yeah... talk about a shit example.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 21, 2015)

Comparing hulk to Cyclops..


----------



## AgentAAA (Jan 21, 2015)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Should durability be split i was debating with my friend and he said just because you can tank a strong enrrgy bas3d attack that doent mean you can tank a hard punch the example he used is storm in that she may be able to tank a energy blast from cyclops but she would be destroyed by a punch from the hulk



frankly I'm pretty sure if either are really trying storm isn't supposed to survive either of those, but to put it bluntly: No.
This has been gone over again and again, but to put it simply: the kinetic, heat, etc. energies that you're tanking with your dura aren't all that different and you're needing to use the same shit to stop both. there is no split.



Thespiritdetective said:


> He also said travel speed and combat speed is split because just because you can run at usain bolt speeds doesnt mean you can hit as fast as someone like bruce lee. So would that mean that a character like ichigo has a massively hypersonic travel speed and only a hypersonic combat speed?


He's fairly wrong.
Just to be able to plant your foot one step ahead of the other you need to be able to physically perceive the motion. Otherwise your limbs'd just go everywhere and you wouldn't be able to move properly.
Usain bolt and bruce lee are both bad examples because they're bare multiples of average human limit, and thus most of this argument doesn't pop up.


----------



## Tacocat (Jan 22, 2015)

Comparing Usain Bolt's running speed to Bruce Lee's combat speed is like comparing two completely different characters. Obviously, considering Usain Bolt and Bruce Lee are separate people--unless you want to consider them as some peak-human amalgam, in which case the following still applies. A more apt comparison is Usain Bolt's running speed to Usain bolt's combat speed. I'd wager his running speed is faster, but they're going to be relative. To insist otherwise would be stupid.

Flying is a separate matter altogether, but we take other data into considering with that shit.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you all for responding this all came up because my friend thinks that thanos is overhyped and that new 52 superman can beat him  because apperently if  being able to survive a black hole and  taking a punch from new 52 superman takes to different duribilities according to him he also saids thanos is slower than new 52 supes .


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jan 22, 2015)

Yo how do I respond back to someone dismissing our calcs because authors don't always draw things to scale? Do I just tell them to prove what they just said?


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 22, 2015)

You usually don't need to defend it, because we just use the actual feat to compensate unless you can't defend the actual feat that was calced. 

And seriously they are also calcing the shit unconsciously when they are judging/eyeballing the feat that was calced. The one used by OBD is just more accurate than what they are doing because we are using tools.

Basically same shit when you are eyeballing someone's height and a guy using a ruler to get the height of that someone, the one who is using the ruler would get a more accurate result.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jan 22, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Yo how do I respond back to someone dismissing our calcs because authors don't always draw things to scale? Do I just tell them to prove what they just said?



well I mean learning to debate's a big thing in general.
But in all honesty:
Ask him how one would quantify if they're willing to throw things like primary canon out just because it's not drawn to scale.
Ask him what exactly you leave behind to evaluate by using that excuse at all?
And point out that by the logic of "the author's fallible", there's really nothing that can be used at all.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 22, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Yo how do I respond back to someone dismissing our calcs because authors don't always draw things to scale? Do I just tell them to prove what they just said?


he can't prove the specific drawing isn't to scalle 
not like we even care about wathever the author thinks about his drawnings here.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jan 23, 2015)

okay so this question is a bit weird

No one in the ttgl verse ever actually stays inside their robots 100% of the time, the only exception i think is anti-spiral but im not sure, anyway. Therefore if they were in a fight but had no knowledge that their opponent was coming, couldnt they theoretically get speed blitzed before the made it to their machines. Or do we just automatically assume that they are always in their robots.

For example couldnt superman just blitz them all before they even touched their robots or just hurl them things into the outer reaches of space and then procced to wreck house


----------



## Tacocat (Jan 23, 2015)

Why would we assume they get out of their robots? It'd be Superman vs Gurren Lagann, or Arc-Gurren Lagann, or ChouGinga-Gurren Lagann, or TTGL, not Superman vs Simon. Granted, none of these would be a good match, but then there'd be no match at all. Most of our matches aren't IC, anyway. And which characters consistently choose to leave their cockpits during heated battle? Most of them are forced out by extenuating circumstances or elect to leave to converse with someone else (or they're LordGenome, who has the stats anyway and can grow his own mech), which wouldn't be the case in a vs match. Are you saying we start them outside of their mechs?


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jan 23, 2015)

if the op of a thread like that said they didnt have any knowledge of each other, why would they just be sitting in their robots waiting to get attacked? Not that they got out their robots but that they werent in them to begin with


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 23, 2015)

.......... 

- General assumption is they are obviously going to a fight riding their machine. or holding their basic arsenal. For TTGL that's their Robots.

They are practically featless without their machine so why would you even put them in a fight like that.

That's basically the same as pitting batman in a fight and saying he doesn't regularly bring his bat costume so he should be appearing as Bruce wayne.

Or green arrow appearing in his civilian suit or same other shit of the same example.



> why would they just be sitting in their robots waiting to get attacked?



Because they are in a "battledome" 

where we pit them against each other...


----------



## Tacocat (Jan 23, 2015)

Yeah, no. Unless the condition is that they start outside of their mechs, they start in their mechs, knowledge or otherwise. Again, it's character vs mech, not character vs character riding the mech and the mech is available if and only if said pilot can reach it.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 24, 2015)

Was there ever a calc for the weight of Noah(One piece)


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 24, 2015)

only size I think, But we do know that the wood used with noah is far more dense than normal wood or even rock....


----------



## AgentAAA (Jan 26, 2015)

how much time does it take for a bullet to lose all velocity?


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 26, 2015)

er it depends on initial velocity and how much speed is lost overtime.....

The formula is probably the same as how long a speeding car would lose velocity overtime if there are no other factor to speed it up or instantly put it to zero....


----------



## Brightsteel (Jan 26, 2015)

I know that it would be calc-stacking, but I'm curious. Servants have Mach 45 reactions, and combat speed going by calcs. 

Fake Assassin is able to swing his blade fast enough to where Saber can barely perceive it even when at full-power. How fast would Assassin have to swing his blade for this to happen, going by the OBD's figure of Mach 45 for reactions?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jan 27, 2015)

Depends on far the other dude is. IIRC if it's 2 meters he needs to be 2x faster, 3 meters = 3x faster etc.

How much dura do you need to do what new 52 supes did which is going through multiple black holes?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 27, 2015)

Regarding Hierophant Green's Emerald Splash, would it be as fast as the stand's scaling to Jolyne's MHS feat for B rank speed stands? If so could Dio's personal speed benefit?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 27, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Regarding Hierophant Green's Emerald Splash, would it be as fast as the stand's scaling to Jolyne's MHS feat for B rank speed stands? If so could Dio's personal speed benefit?


part 3 dio reactions are already ftl and  so should be his combat speed while amped by za warudo imo
as for emerald splash, kakyon should arguable be within relativistic range as he can react and fight along with his ftl partners


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 27, 2015)

Has someone calced Fox Quicksilver's speed in DOFP?

[youtube]qtnMy2aSOWQ[/youtube]

Correct me if i'm wrong but there are 3 different categories we use for speed (Travel, Combat and Reaction)

Obviously this feat applies to Reaction and Combat but does it apply to Travel as well?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 27, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Has someone calced Fox Quicksilver's speed in DOFP?
> 
> [youtube]qtnMy2aSOWQ[/youtube]
> 
> ...


i recall someone getting mach 200 on this one
travel speed is more for literally travelling feats
not like this matters when travel speed is likely the least important on a battle (combat being the most)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 28, 2015)

Is it possible to convert withstanding extreme heat to some kind of tons? If so how?


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 28, 2015)

You need to convert it to joules not tons..


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 28, 2015)

Ok... How do I do that please?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jan 28, 2015)

TTGL said:


> Is it possible to convert withstanding extreme heat to some kind of tons? If so how?



Joules, then to tons of tnt. And yea, you can use radiation energy. But if it's something with surface area that's emitting the heat, something like say, a ball of energy.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jan 28, 2015)

Just use mgh. Where h=1, m=person's mass, and g=well, g.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2015)

What kind of DC and stats in general do the Dragon Knights/Soldiers (Birds) like Karasu and Atori from Noein have? It's kind of hard to tell.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 28, 2015)

How fast would a being that has cat-like reflexes and can run at least as fast ordianary human under 100,000,000,000 times Earth gravity be under Earth gravity? I tried timesing the average human running speed by 100,000,000,000, which ends up as 4.472e+12km/h (or 4,472,000,000,000km/h, or 1,242,222,222m/s). While this is fairly awsome, there is no doubt a more accepted method of finding speed.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 30, 2015)

What kind of DC could be obtained from this crater? If it can't be calced what does it look like from just eyeballing it?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 30, 2015)

TTGL said:


> How fast would a being that has cat-like reflexes and can run at least as fast ordianary human under 100,000,000,000 times Earth gravity be under Earth gravity? I tried timesing the average human running speed by 100,000,000,000, which ends up as 4.472e+12km/h (or 4,472,000,000,000km/h, or 1,242,222,222m/s). While this is fairly awsome, there is no doubt a more accepted method of finding speed.



Basically everytime you pushed off the ground to run you'd be pushing 100,000,000,000x harder.

Simplistically this would require 100,000,000,000x more energy

and energy is the square of velocity so they'd be 316227.766017x faster

so 2213594.36212m/s (assuming 7m/s)

unfortunately their reflexes do not scale like this as far as I know, so they'd be stuck with ~superhuman reflexes and probably crash into something whenever they take a step.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jan 30, 2015)

^ so mach 6505?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 30, 2015)

would you call this an ellipsoid ?


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jan 30, 2015)

how big is the human world since i went on the obd and it said that he ran across the human world in minutes


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 30, 2015)

Thespiritdetective said:


> how big is the human world since i went on the obd and it said that he ran across the human world in minutes


toriko human world ?
iirc earth sized


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 31, 2015)

Toriko world is cannonly a good bit bigger than Earth actually, I'm sure there's a calc somewhere...


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jan 31, 2015)

What's our criteria when we consider things as outliers?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jan 31, 2015)

When everyone in your family is 6ft tall, and you're a fuckin' midget.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 31, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> What's our criteria when we consider things as outliers?



Anything that seems ridiculously inconsistent. I guess a simple example would be if a Hero gets knocked out by some run of the mill fodder for basically half if not all his comic book run, he damn sure better not get hit by someone like the Hulk and walk the shit off.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 31, 2015)

Whats status  for Noel and Caius from Final Fantasy XIII?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 31, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> What's our criteria when we consider things as outliers?


Case by casis, really 
but most of times they are really easy to spot.
if a mid tier does something not even the god tiers can achieve (aka roshi on classic db) you have an obvious one.
if a high tier does something a top tier can do  (aka fujitora meteor and dofla reactions ) it is mostly not an outlier.
If a god tier does something, then by default it will not be an outlier 90% of the times.


----------



## Alita (Jan 31, 2015)

How strong physically is pre time skip luffy and oz from one piece? I remember there being a calc for his lifting strength somewhere but I can't find it nor do I remember the result.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 31, 2015)

Spawn from Image Comics. Where does he top out at?


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 31, 2015)

The Phoenix King said:


> Spawn from Image Comics. Where does he top out at?


Strongest version is multiversal/universal


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 31, 2015)

And Movie version?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 31, 2015)

How many newtons would something that's 4485.71kg give under 10^11 (or 100,000,000,000) times Earth gravity?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 31, 2015)

TTGL said:


> How many newtons would something that's 4485.71kg give under 10^11 (or 100,000,000,000) times Earth gravity?


N=kg*m/s^2
N=4485.7*9.8*1100000000000
4.8355846e+16 newtons


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 1, 2015)

I have a question relating to Saints Row 4. During the prologue, the Boss grabs ahold of a ICBM heading for the USA, while clinging onto the nuke, he was able to jump and gain ground on the nuke. While its true he would be initially be moving as fast as the nuke due to clinging on, wouldn't air resistance immediately deaccelerate him if he didn't jump at with a much higher velocity then the ICBM?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 1, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> N=kg*m/s^2
> N=4485.7*9.8*1100000000000
> 4.8355846e+16 newtons



Thank you. What energy would they yield if they jumped 10 feet in the air?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 1, 2015)

10ft=3.3m
E=f*d
1.451E17J
34MT


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 1, 2015)

Is the Christian God accepted as Universal?


----------



## Imperator100 (Feb 1, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Is the Christian God accepted as Universal?



Can't be brought up in a thread due to OBD Rules so it's never really been argued, at least recently.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 1, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Is the Christian God accepted as Universal?



Did He get nerfed in the New Testament or something? Pretty sure He's an omnipotent.

This topic isn't allowed on here anyway so I shouldn't say much more.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 1, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Is the Christian God accepted as Universal?


he kinda of explicitely made at least one universe so i don't get the question.
then again, he is banned on obd fights and most likely discussions in general


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 1, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Is the Christian God accepted as Universal?



Any religious thread are banned in OBD .

To answer your question, 

If it is the main bible alone God is multiversal (Heaven, Earth and Hell + New World)

if you used the other books (Noah's dad and those others circulating around)... God is stronger than what the bible says.

if you expand it some more by using the gods that was shown in the bible (Egyptian, Mesopotamia, Babylon and etc)  and the other book and line up what they did. God becomes far more stronger.

if you expand it further and include the books of every known gods and religion... then nothing is above God....





iwandesu said:


> he kinda of explicitely made at least one universe so i don't get the question.
> then again, he is banned on obd fights and most likely discussions in general



It is more than 1 universe.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 1, 2015)

God is multiversal at the very least. Megaversal, at most.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 2, 2015)

Who is the most powerful female hero in Marvel & DC?


----------



## Imperator100 (Feb 2, 2015)

The Phoenix King said:


> Who is the most powerful female hero in Marvel & DC?



I'm not great with Marvel but I think the strongest Heroine there is Phoenix (at her strongest). Might also be Scarlet Witch.

I'm not really sure about DC.


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 2, 2015)

What are Magneto's stats?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 2, 2015)

After Giorno Giovanna and Enricco Pucci, who are the next strongest characters in JJBA?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 3, 2015)

Can popo's carpet be scaled to anybody? The Daizenshuu world map is accurate because using 2,300 km for the distance between rr army base and korrins tower and using that to scale the map, you get about 40,000 km. Using the scale his carpet went about 5,400 km and bulma said it happened in an instant + the art backs it up. That's about mach 16,000 but obv pixel scaling > a ruler lol.


----------



## AgentAAA (Feb 3, 2015)

pretty sure popo's carpet just teleports.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 3, 2015)

That's never said anywhere tho


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 3, 2015)

It did in the manga.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 5, 2015)

Can anyone understand what this says?


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 5, 2015)

Hero Mode Kotomine is Kotomine when boosted by ten command seals right?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 6, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> I'm not great with Marvel but I think the strongest Heroine there is Phoenix (at her strongest). Might also be Scarlet Witch.
> 
> I'm not really sure about DC.


Marvel- Probably Stardust if we count her as female if not Quasar.




Brightsteel said:


> What are Magneto's stats?



Depends on which mags really. Last time I checked he was comfortably mhs reactions possibly ls reactions for the kitty pryde bullet thing. His magnetic shields should be around island level and as always his dc varies.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 7, 2015)

How did, insert whoever did it here lol, arrive at the 1/22000 formula for reactions in space travel?  Does it have something to do with the average distance space objects are away from each other?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 7, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> How did, insert whoever did it here lol, arrive at the 1/22000 formula for reactions in space travel?  Does it have something to do with the average distance space objects are away from each other?


not entirely sure of the method.
Try to pm willy and he might tell you.


----------



## manidk (Feb 7, 2015)

TTGL said:


> After Giorno Giovanna and Enricco Pucci, who are the next strongest characters in JJBA?



DIO w/The World, Jotaro w/Star Platinum: The World, Diavolo/KC, Pucci w/C-Moon is no slouch, Notorious B.I.G., Kira/Killer Queen w/Bites The Dust, Funny Valentine/D4C/Love Train, Johnny Joestar w/Tusk Act 4, Gyro w/Ball Breaker.

Probably leaving a few out but those are a good start.

Generally the villains and Protags with their fully evolved stands.

Also Silver Chariot Requiem.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 7, 2015)

Terra Joseph said:


> Tokyo Ghoul or FMA is stronger?



FMA due to Father


----------



## Sunflyer (Feb 7, 2015)

Can reboot Dante be considered supersonic in terms of attack speed and possibly reactions?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 8, 2015)

How powerful is Medaka Box accepted to be now?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 8, 2015)

Star level for Iihiko, Ajimu and with FTL speed, Medaka is moon level with FTL speed.

MCB for the rest


----------



## manidk (Feb 8, 2015)

TTGL said:


> How powerful is Medaka Box accepted to be now?





shade0180 said:


> Star level for Iihiko, Ajimu and with FTL speed, Medaka is moon level with FTL speed.
> 
> MCB for the rest



Generally.

Contradictory Conjunction users should also be around moon level.  Tsurubami Fukurou was the one responsible for dropping the moon, after all.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 8, 2015)

Freddie was saying Ajimu & Iihiko could survive Stairway to Heaven. I was wondering if there was some changed view of the verses power level, some other thing was going on or if Freddie was just being Freddie.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 8, 2015)

They can survive stairway because of hax not DC or Durability.... if that is what you are asking


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 8, 2015)

That makes sense, thank you.


----------



## Kazu (Feb 8, 2015)

How FTL is Medaka box?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 8, 2015)

MFTL... No idea

You can make a low end calc by getting the distance of the closest star from earth (that isn't the sun) and use 5 mins for timeframe.. because the minimum time we use for assumption is 5 mins from what I remember...


----------



## Kazu (Feb 8, 2015)

We're scaling attack speed to movement now?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 8, 2015)

Er No, only for Reaction..... 

But,

The best scaling possible for the feat is short distance movement..


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 8, 2015)

Kazu said:


> We're scaling attack speed to movement now?


didn't medaka-chan intercepted it,tho ?


----------



## manidk (Feb 8, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> didn't medaka-chan intercepted it,tho ?



Yup.


Also, 5 minutes as a timeframe for that is pure bologna.


----------



## manidk (Feb 8, 2015)

Terra Joseph said:


> Still slower than Getbackers



Well of course.

Omnipresence beyond omnipresence.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 10, 2015)

How powerful is Demonbane accepted to be?


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Feb 10, 2015)

I haven't been able to find a site that talks about how many miles per hour you need to go in order to be invisible to the human eye, does anyone know of any?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 10, 2015)

120m/s or so, I think.


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 10, 2015)

Depends on a lot of things--distance, lighting, size of the object, etc.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 11, 2015)

Im making a vidEo about Ultron to celebrate the premiere of Avengers 2

Been re reading all of his comics to get an idea of his stats

Does anyone know where his striking strength and DC are?

All i have to go on so far is him mindfucking Herald level characters
Galaxy to Universe level durability
And MHS speed powerscaling from Ben and Spidey (likely FTL scaling from a few of Tony's space feats)


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 11, 2015)

TTGL said:


> How powerful is Demonbane accepted to be?



Last time i saw something of it, at least megaversal.


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 11, 2015)

Would Jinbei get scaled to Doflamingo's meteor feat? I mean, he did manage to keep up with Gear Second Luffy during their fight if I remember correctly.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 11, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Would Jinbei get scaled to Doflamingo's meteor feat? I mean, he did manage to keep up with Gear Second Luffy during their fight if I remember correctly.


There is no way to compare both luffys.
so no.


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 11, 2015)

Being able to keep up with Post-Timeskip Luffy in Gear Second doesn't allow him to scale to it?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 11, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Being able to keep up with Post-Timeskip Luffy in Gear Second doesn't allow him to scale to it?


no because we don't know how current luffy compares to beggining of timeskip gear second luffy.
is like if eos pre skip luffy had a mhs+ feat and we applied to cp9 characters


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 11, 2015)

Luffy hasn't underwent any power-ups however......


----------



## manidk (Feb 11, 2015)

But time has passed and he has been in more fights.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 12, 2015)

In universe Zoro has mentioned the fact that they get stronger after every island. He says it somewhere in water 7 through enies lobby arcs (might be anime only). 

Can someone link me Link's speed calcs?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 12, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> no because we don't know how current luffy compares to beggining of timeskip gear second luffy.
> is like if eos pre skip luffy had a mhs+ feat and we applied to cp9 characters



But we've seen Luffy dodge Dofla's strings in what looked like base so why wouldn't Jimbei get scaling for keeping up with up him in g2?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 12, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> In universe Zoro has mentioned the fact that they get stronger after every island. He says it somewhere in water 7 through enies lobby arcs (might be anime only).
> 
> Can someone link me Link's speed calcs?





Just about any Link can solo One Piece


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Tacocat said:


> Depends on a lot of things--distance, lighting, size of the object, etc.



Same altitude jets usually fly, sunny day, human who is 6'0 feet

I also have another question

What is Superman's greatest speed feat that happened after COIE but before Nu52? I'm talking in canon. What are the calculations on it?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 13, 2015)

Besides mega Rayquaza's speed feat, what is Pok?mon's best speed feat?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 13, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> But we've seen Luffy dodge Dofla's strings in what looked like base so why wouldn't Jimbei get scaling for keeping up with up him in g2?


because for all we know current base luffy can be above beggining of time skip g2 and we can't really (or at least i don't know how) prove otherwise ?
i mean it depends of a bunch of things but for all we know luffy keeps on a constant growning to the point that on this arc he was able to do things like clash with don chinjao and dodge dofla strings.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 13, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Besides mega Rayquaza's speed feat, what is Pok?mon's best speed feat?



I'm pretty sure the god tiers are FTL+, but otherwise there's a bunch of MHS calcs for roaming Pokemon.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 14, 2015)

Does Genesis from Preacher really have near infinite power? I looked over my copies of Preacher, but the best I could find where vague comments that it was really strong. And if it does have such power, are there scans/interviews confirming this?


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Feb 14, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm pretty sure the god tiers are FTL+, but otherwise there's a bunch of MHS calcs for roaming Pokemon.



Where are you drawing FTL speeds from?

The absolute best game feats I can think of for speed are the X/Y Weapon and Rayquaza's feat.


----------



## Regicide (Feb 14, 2015)

Probably Elgyem/Beheeyem having potential FTL ships or something?

Don't think it would apply to any Pokemon regardless though.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 14, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Probably Elgyem/Beheeyem having potential FTL ships or something?
> 
> Don't think it would apply to any Pokemon regardless though.


pretty much.
not exactly sure of the logic behind it,tho.


----------



## manidk (Feb 14, 2015)

TTGL said:


> Does Genesis from Preacher really have near infinite power? I looked over my copies of Preacher, but the best I could find where vague comments that it was really strong. And if it does have such power, are there scans/interviews confirming this?



Iirc Genesis' power was equal to God's own.

I'm assuming God on his throne.

So Universal maybe?  I don't remember how many universes were mentioned in Preacher.


----------



## Imperator100 (Feb 14, 2015)

ChaddyMan1 said:


> What is Superman's greatest speed feat that happened after COIE but before Nu52? I'm talking in canon. What are the calculations on it?


Post-Crisis Superman's best speed feat (albeit an unquantifiable as far as I know) is probably him tagging and impressing Zoom with his speed. Beyond that, his best feats in speed from both personal feats are in the 11-Digit C range IIRC.


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 14, 2015)

ChaddyMan1 said:


> Same altitude jets usually fly, sunny day, human who is 6'0 feet
> 
> I also have another question
> 
> What is Superman's greatest speed feat that happened after COIE but before Nu52? I'm talking in canon. What are the calculations on it?


I guess it depends on whether you mean faster than the eye can follow or faster than the eye can process at all.

If the latter, I'd assume it would be the angular size of a normal person's field of vision at that distance over human FPS or something. For the former, not a clue. It's already gonna be a challenge to follow something so small at that distance, anyway.

As for calcs for Post-Crisis Supes:



That's that highest value we scale him to with a conclusive time-frame, IIRC.




Those are some of his own, higher-end feats. Mike has a million more, I'm sure, but they should all fall in that general speed range.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2015)

Just how powerful is MCU Hulk? City Level + DC & Country Level Durability?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Where would that be from? 

Thor's best feat was town level IIRC, though I'm not too well versed on MCU feats

Hulk and Thor are roughly equal in the MCU so far though


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 15, 2015)

I was just guestimating off of Hulk stopping the huge ships in  Avengers with only being pushed back a couple yards.

Those ships were multi story tall and a few city blocks long and 1 block wide & was going at a significant speed enough to keep up with Iron man.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 15, 2015)

Why isn't Kalifa considered Multi-City Block?


----------



## Imperator100 (Feb 15, 2015)

To destroy a galaxy, in any timeframe at all, requires at least Large Star DC because in order to destroy everything within a Galaxy you must destroy Larger Stars. What is the "minimum DC" needed to destroy the universe, under any timeframe? Is it also Large Stellar? Are their Celestial Bodies large then Stars that need to be destroyed? Does it even make sense to destroy an infinite universe over time or does it have to be in one-shot?


----------



## manidk (Feb 15, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> To destroy a galaxy, in any timeframe at all, requires at least Large Star DC because in order to destroy everything within a Galaxy you must destroy Larger Stars. What is the "minimum DC" needed to destroy the universe, under any timeframe? Is it also Large Stellar? Are their Celestial Bodies large then Stars that need to be destroyed? Does it even make sense to destroy an infinite universe over time or does it have to be in one-shot?



I can't see it being any less that actual universal.  You can destroy everything within the universe with Large Stellar or something I'd imagine(not sure where Supermassive Black Holes and various superstructures rank in our system), but to destroy the universe itself and all laws and dimensions within I can't imagine anything but Universal dc doing the job.

But I'm not a physics master or even a layman so...



> Are their Celestial Bodies large then Stars that need to be destroyed?



Yeah.  Incredibly massive deposits of water, huge dust clouds, superstructures, etc.  Not sure what energy is required for those but there are some truly massive things out there.


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 16, 2015)

How powerful is Magneto at his peak? Like at the power-level, he operated at before he got depowered.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 16, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Why isn't Kalifa considered Multi-City Block?


Because she never tanked a named attack from monster trio i suppose  (or at least not afair)


----------



## Blαck (Feb 16, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> How powerful is Magneto at his peak? Like at the power-level, he operated at before he got depowered.



Before the retcons and whatnot, he was fighting the Dark phoenix with little effort, manipulating the iron in people's blood to either kill them, cause seizures or have them see illusions. Full control over the EM spectrum(he still has this but not to the same degree) with it he could again cause illusions and bend the light around him to make himself invisible. He could screw with gravity too iirc


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Feb 18, 2015)

I just realized something i haven't. Seen that astral guy in awile what happened to him?


----------



## SunRise (Feb 18, 2015)

How strong is Boku no Hero Academia Verse?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 18, 2015)

Currently most of the character are only getting scaled to Deku's (?) Large building level feat with the exception of All Might because he is above everyone else and he has the strongest feat in the series..


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 18, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Currently *most *of the character are only getting scaled to Deku's (?) Large building level feat with the exception of All Might because he is above everyone else and he has the strongest feat in the series.


most ?
i don't think anyone on class a is taking a bloodlusted detroit smash punch.
hell with just a finger deku knocked out a large amount of fooder.
only guys like allmighty and noumu should really get it (maybe some other pro heroes)
then again, i'm pretty sure kacchan big explosion is somewhere around large building-building+ level
and deku survived (?) one which might scalle this across the board.


> he has the strongest feat in the series.


does he ?
which feat is that ?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 18, 2015)

Thespiritdetective said:


> I just realized something i haven't. Seen that astral guy in awile what happened to him?


he changed his name to mizuchi.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 19, 2015)

How strong is the Aquarion series?


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 19, 2015)

Would Lancer of Black when using Legend of Dracula, be the second strongest Servant aside from Gilgamesh?

Not counting Fate/Extra or CCC. o.o;


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 19, 2015)

> which feat is that ?



Take a look at 1st chapter.... 



> most ?



Obviously I am talking about the pro heroes.....


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 19, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Take a look at 1st chapter....


wasn't it agreed that the "rain" was most likely the villain bits.
then again i'm all for cloudformer all might


> Obviously I am talking about the pro heroes.....


but there are like 50(?) named students characters(granted i doubt most will get more than a couple of panels)  against 10(?) named pro heroes/villains
how did you get most from it ?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 19, 2015)

> how did you get most from it ?



same reason we don't care about named fodders when saying most of the verse is at this level of strength, when  there are hundreds on the level of fodder tier.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 19, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Would Lancer of Black when using Legend of Dracula, be the second strongest Servant aside from Gilgamesh?
> 
> Not counting Fate/Extra or CCC. o.o;



He didn't really do anything notable besides survive shit. Doesn't help that this form comes with some exploitable weaknesses.

Still, top-tier servant I guess. Wouldn't place him above Karna though.


----------



## SunRise (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for answers everyone - now I know more about Boku no Hero.

What about Akame Ga Kill both manga and anime version? How strong are they?

I just watched anime -  they should be at least hypersonic and top dogs at town level judging by casual bullet timing and this giant bone-creature busting hills - late mecha-teiga does some crazy shit as well. Probably MHS (armored guy's feat at the begining when he beat guys leaving litreally only blood while they flew like half-meter or akami doing same when intruders tried to attack their lore) and dcwise city level (depends on scale of destruction performed by this said creature) for anime.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 21, 2015)

> I just watched anime - they should be at least hypersonic and top dogs at town level judging by casual bullet timing and this giant bone-creature busting hills


bullet timing will almost never yeild hypersonic speed,actually (and i sure as hell don't recall an impressive enough bullet timing)
and at least in the manga desta ghoul blast was solid town level (can't be scalled to anyone,tho)


> - late mecha-teiga does some crazy shit as well.


yep.


> Probably MHS (armored guy's feat at the begining when he beat guys leaving litreally only blood while they flew like half-meter or akami doing same when intruders tried to attack their lore)


you mean those blitzing feats ?
don't see it being anything more than hypersonic even with fps assumption


> and dcwise city level (depends on scale of destruction performed by this said creature) for anime.


the mecha ? did tatsumi tank his blasts ? i don't recall


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 21, 2015)

Game mechanics?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Feb 21, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> Game mechanics?



No, that's what most games call a "feat" or "ability"

Game mechanics are things like numerical stat points and the like

"hypersonic speed" just describes what sort of ability it has


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 21, 2015)

Awesome, thank you for the info.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 21, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> he mecha ? did tatsumi tank his blasts ? i don't recall



I recall him and Wave getting blasted or something like that.


----------



## manidk (Feb 21, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Would Lancer of Black when using Legend of Dracula, be the second strongest Servant aside from Gilgamesh?
> 
> Not counting Fate/Extra or CCC. o.o;



He'd be pretty hard to put down, but not overall second.

Below Gil and Karna, closer to Achilles and Herc I guess.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 21, 2015)

> I recall him and Wave getting blasted or something like that.


fair enough,then.
at least town level super incursio tatsumi


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 21, 2015)

How much energy is needed to rock a stone platform weighing 1,164,256.88T and being 462,925.199417^3 in size? (not destroy it, just rock it)


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 21, 2015)

can you define rock something ?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 21, 2015)

Shake with impact


----------



## SunRise (Feb 22, 2015)

*iwandesu*,


> bullet timing will almost never yeild hypersonic speed,actually (and i sure as hell don't recall an impressive enough bullet timing)


Well in anime when Akami dodged bullets (sadist family guard at the begining) was moment when bullet seemed to travel like 10 cm while gril moved like half meter.  In manga this feat sucks though. There is also feat when Mein shoots Akami's sister (and she dodges from point blank) from far away - should be hypersonic as well judging by sheer distance - it was during Trap arc.



> and at least in the manga desta ghoul blast was solid town level (can't be scalled to anyone,tho)


Powered-up Susano was superior to gesta-ghoul and gesta-shoul tanked his own attack, so Esdes and Budoh should get scaling w/o problems. Anime-version of final Akame, this teiga-mecha and Tatsumi because obvioust reasons.



> you mean those blitzing feats ?
> don't see it being anything more than hypersonic even with fps assumption


Nah. You remember Priscilla cutting fodders to dust feat? There is at least 2 similar but obviously not so impressive feats because fodders was cut down to blood - not dust. In anime Akami cutting fodders chasing Tatsumi up to blood (when genetic freaks tried to invade Night Rade's Base) and at the begining when Night Raid hunts for fodder intruders - five guys jump over Bulat (Aniki) and he cuts them up to blood as well when they are in mid-air. I mean - nothing except blood remaining in this too feats. They should do kinda a lot of  slashed for this. 



> the mecha ? did tatsumi tank his blasts ? i don't recall


Yeah, he took some blasts. Some of them seem to level mountains far away.


----------



## SunRise (Feb 22, 2015)

Manga don't even think to end yet though.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 22, 2015)

VioletHood said:


> *iwandesu*,
> 
> Well in anime when Akami dodged bullets (sadist family guard at the begining) was moment when bullet seemed to travel like 10 cm while gril moved like half meter.  In manga this feat sucks though. There is also feat when Mein shoots Akami's sister (and she dodges from point blank) from far away - should be hypersonic as well judging by sheer distance - it was during Trap arc.


might be worthy a look.
not tht it matter as anime is not really cannon to begin.


> Powered-up Susano was superior to gesta-ghoul and gesta-shoul tanked his own attack, so Esdes and Budoh should get scaling w/o problems. Anime-version of final Akame, this teiga-mecha and Tatsumi because obvioust reasons.


did he ?
i suck with those little details but if desta really tanked his blast then yeah, esdeath and susanno willl likely take their part of the cake too.



> Nah. You remember Priscilla cutting fodders to dust feat? There is at least 2 similar but obviously not so impressive feats because fodders was cut down to blood - not dust. In anime Akami cutting fodders chasing Tatsumi up to blood (when genetic freaks tried to invade Night Rade's Base) and at the begining when Night Raid hunts for fodder intruders - five guys jump over Bulat (Aniki) and he cuts them up to blood as well when they are in mid-air. I mean - nothing except blood remaining in this too feats. They should do kinda a lot of  slashed for this.


from which episode are those ones ?



> Yeah, he took some blasts. Some of them seem to level mountains far away.


dat tatsumi


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 22, 2015)

what is the volume of a truncated elliptic cone


----------



## SunRise (Feb 22, 2015)

*iwandesu*, 





> from which episode are those ones ?


It's from 2nd episode - around 5:50 and from 11th around 04-20 - but i took a closer look - there is quite big body parts.



> not tht it matter as anime is not really cannon to begin.


Yeah but there still animeverse which can be used in battles and stuff. Mein shot same for manga and anime.



> did he ?
> i suck with those little details but if desta really tanked his blast then yeah, esdeath and susanno willl likely take their part of the cake too.


Beast attacked powered-up Susano and he reflected it's blast back at creature. He wasn't fully intact though - got few scratches as I remember. 



> dat tatsumi


Yeah.This blasts certainly need more attention.


----------



## Imperator100 (Feb 22, 2015)

Just wondering, is there a particular reason we accept Star Wars Lasers as moving Light Speed but not lasers in 99% of fiction?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 22, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> Just wondering, is there a particular reason we accept Star Wars Lasers as moving Light Speed but not lasers in 99% of fiction?



Er because there are multiple times that starwars laser has shown properties of being real laser...

Rest of the fiction they lack those properties.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 22, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> Just wondering, is there a particular reason we accept Star Wars Lasers as moving Light Speed but not lasers in 99% of fiction?


is "we don't accept star wars lasers as ls" a good enough reason ?
unless there is one very specific with laser properties that i'm not aware of
because if there is one, is definitely not the one your average droid helds
actually... star wars lasers are our example of "this is not a laser"


> The word "laser", similar to the word "quantum", has been a sci-fi buzzword practically ever since lasers were invented. This means that it is often used incorrectly in fiction, to describe devices that bear no resemblance to real-world lasers, and often move much more slowly. An example are the blaster weapons from Star Wars. Therefore, something merely being called a laser does not mean we should assume it moves at lightspeed. In order to establish that a given fictional "laser" travels at lightspeed, the following considerations must be taken:


----------



## Imperator100 (Feb 22, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Er because there are multiple times that starwars laser has shown properties of being real laser...
> 
> Rest of the fiction they lack those properties.



Makes sense. Wasn't aware that they showed the properties of real lasers


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 22, 2015)

No they don't. They aren't continuous beams.

Bugs bunny sawing off Florida gives him what dc and speed?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 22, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> is "we don't accept star wars lasers as ls" a good enough reason ?
> unless there is one very specific with laser properties that i'm not aware of
> because if there is one, is definitely not the one your average droid helds
> actually... star wars lasers are our example of "this is not a laser"





xmysticgohanx said:


> No they don't. They aren't continuous beams.
> 
> Bugs bunny sawing off Florida gives him what dc and speed?



Pretty sure we accept star wars blaster as real laser... I'm not sure about the other cases, though. We have blogs and threads discussing this shit... One is made by chaos or some other OBD regular..

Also we have force drain at 1c



Obi wan


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 23, 2015)

Is Inazuma Eleven stronger than Dragon Ball Z?


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Feb 23, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> Just wondering, is there a particular reason we accept Star Wars Lasers as moving Light Speed but not lasers in 99% of fiction?





xmysticgohanx said:


> No they don't. They aren't continuous beams.
> 
> Bugs bunny sawing off Florida gives him what dc and speed?



There is a difference between lasers and blasters.

Lasers are lightspeed. Blasters are not.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 23, 2015)

So star wars has lasers other than the relatively slow ones from their blaster guns?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 23, 2015)

Pretty much every outside forum uses this calc:

My question is: what is wrong with it because em calced megatons.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 23, 2015)

....... because the calc is confusing as shit.....

> one of the thing I noticed is: He has r at 100 meter on the first calc and later on he claimed d to be at less than 30 meters..


r =d/2





> This is using King kais planet as 100m radius.


Shit use a guess of the radius of the planet....



> King Kai's planet is not more than 30 meters in diameter (



Also fuck with his calculation

He should have just pixel scaled 2 things... Goku then get the value of his height and Kaio-sama's house then use that as base to get the radius/diameter of the planet...


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 23, 2015)

Can an energy value be derived from the temperature of a fire?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 23, 2015)

yes.... Heat produces energy..


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 23, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Pretty much every outside forum uses this calc:
> 
> My question is: what is wrong with it because em calced megatons.



what the fuck am I reading?

this is why you don't use calcs from non vs battles forums


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 23, 2015)

How powerful are Inazuma Eleven top tiers?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 23, 2015)

@mysticblubblub
Because he is pulling shit out of his ass.
What with the TL;DR and shit.



Literally the only thing you need to use after you get the diameter of the planet.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 23, 2015)

TTGL said:


> How powerful are Inazuma Eleven top tiers?



Very strong.  .


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 23, 2015)

> How powerful are Inazuma Eleven top tiers?



There's a kick that ate the moon...

later on the series they have attacks named galaxy/universe(?) kick or something..


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 23, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> There's a kick that ate the moon...
> 
> later on the series they have attacks named galaxy/universe(?) kick or something..



A kick that ate the moon?

Are the attacks just named that, or do they really have that much power?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 23, 2015)

> A kick that ate the moon?



It is posted somewhere in the OBD... I'm too lazy to look for it..



> Are the attacks just named that, or do they really have that much power?



Their attack is not just named... That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 23, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Can an energy value be derived from the temperature of a fire?




You can get radiation energy from temperature and surface area of the fire.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 23, 2015)

TTGL said:


> How powerful are Inazuma Eleven top tiers?



planet+, with relativistic speed and some hax like time stop


Superdimensional soccer is strong.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 23, 2015)

What feats do celestial level characters have that put them in the universe to multiverse level?

Pics, links or giving me a reference of the issue or story where the feat took place would help immensely


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 23, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> What feats do celestial level characters have that put them in the universe to multiverse level?
> 
> Pics, links or giving me a reference of the issue or story where the feat took place would help immensely



Collectively, they split the universe into the multiverse.



Individually they are far more powerful than Cube Beings, who are universal/low multiversal, (though below Abstracts, who are infinetly multiversal).


*Spoiler*: __ 









The Mad Celestial beats a well-fed Galactus (it was a Voltron of 3 other Celestials, and the writer confirmed that Galactus would have lost anyway).


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 24, 2015)

You could at least scale Mordred's Clarent Blood Arthur to Rider's Bellerophon, right?


----------



## RikodouGai (Feb 25, 2015)

What would you guys classify this feat as: 

Strength feat? Telekinesis feat? etc.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 25, 2015)

Do  give characters a different category of speed when it comes to space?

Iron Man is listed as MHS flight speed but Relitivistic+ in space (pretty outdatedtoo since I can name atleast a few FTL feats Tony had in even some of his obsolete armors) then theres Moguera, Gigan and KG who are listed as Supersonic on earth but Relitivistic to MFTL+ in space

Do we split the categories? If so why? Or are these just exclusive cases?

@RikudouGai: Both


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 25, 2015)

So is Freeza ripping Nail's arm off still dbz's best lifting feat but it's hard to calc?


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 26, 2015)

It applies to striking strength though i believe


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 26, 2015)

> It applies to striking strength though i believe



Er it shouldn't really, There's no striking in that scenario...


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 26, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Er it shouldn't really, There's no striking in that scenario...



Sorry but it does, anything exerting some type of force applies to striking strength....even lifting strength feats can apply to striking ones.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 26, 2015)

What is Ed's(Ed, Edd, N Eddy) stats?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 26, 2015)

Tree level or something.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 26, 2015)

Didn't he lift a house?


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 26, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> Didn't he lift a house?



Yes, and as a toddler no less. A lot of their stuff is toon force related though.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 26, 2015)

I see. Was gonna do a "That's my horse" thread, but I guess not.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 26, 2015)

He also ate playgrounds, blew away the neighborhood by yelling and broke the sky.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 26, 2015)

A lot of characters in the show have toon force feats, but Ed's are by far the best.

He's also the strongest character in the show physically from what I recall.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 26, 2015)

How would Rolf compare to Ed, Waka?


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 26, 2015)

While Rolf is one of the stronger characters in the show, he lacks some of Ed's more impressive feats.

Ed is actually able to outmuscle all 3 Kankers. He just doesn't fight back because he's a pacifist (and his mom said that he's not allowed to fight girls.)


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 26, 2015)

I might have to retract my earlier statement though, accident prone Edd might be stronger, right next to monster ed.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 26, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> I might have to retract my earlier statement though, accident prone Edd might be stronger, right next to monster ed.



Lelgit. 

What would you say Ed's stats are, Waka? Assuming not everything is toonforce.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 26, 2015)

Disregarding toon force? At least Large Building level+ from what I remember.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 26, 2015)

Large building level. 

Legit.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 26, 2015)

Arey ou sure? Ed broke the sky, thats legitd imension sting, Ed be Savage Hulk level 

Besides I always saw Rolf as stronger than Ed, dont underestimate the son of a shepard.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 26, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Arey ou sure? Ed broke the sky, thats legitd imension sting, Ed be Savage Hulk level



I said ignoring toon force.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 26, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> I said ignoring toon force.



What would they be with Toonforce?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 26, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Sorry but it does, anything exerting some type of force applies to striking strength....even lifting strength feats can apply to striking ones.



Shouldn't it still apply to lifting since he *pulled* it off tho


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 26, 2015)

Do  give characters a different category of speed when it comes to space?

Iron Man is listed as MHS flight speed but Relitivistic+ in space (pretty outdatedtoo since I can name atleast a few FTL feats Tony had in even some of his obsolete armors) then theres Moguera, Gigan and KG who are listed as Supersonic on earth but Relitivistic to MFTL+ in space

Do we split the categories? If so why? Or are these just exclusive cases?

@MysticGohan
Not really because he used force to remove it, unless Nail's arm weighs alot, its not really that impressive (same thing for when Cap used Thor's hammer, not that impressive when you realize the dang thing only weighs 45 pounds)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 26, 2015)

What's the best and easiest calcing method to find out the energy needed to move the planet?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 26, 2015)

Tacocat said:


> KE              .


is RKE for moving or for stopping ?


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 26, 2015)

Both. You calc how much RKE was added for rotating and how much was taken away for stopping.

Thought he was talking about just straight moving the Earth from one location to another, though.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 26, 2015)

So why do we split speed for atmospheric and space flght with some characters?


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 26, 2015)

Acceleration is easier in space.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 26, 2015)

Can you elaborate? Because we have supersonic characters having MFTL+ travel speed in space


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 26, 2015)

That's dumb.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 26, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Can you elaborate? Because we have supersonic characters having MFTL+ travel speed in space



Aku comes to mind because his normally only hypersonic or something.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 26, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Aku comes to mind because his normally only hypersonic or something.



Also Gigan, KG and Moguera from the Toho films

And Pre-Extremis Iron Man sort of falls under this category (hypersonic+ to low MHS atmospheric speed and 25c speed in space)


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 26, 2015)

It's probably just a matter of antiquated OBD policy or something. Or a given character having a LOT of room and time to accelerate. Or maybe something as simple as combat vs travel speed.


----------



## Regicide (Feb 26, 2015)

Some characters/things just demonstrate faster speeds in vacuum than they do in atmosphere. Think it's a case by case basis on whether or not we assume people can't replicate their speed in both though.

Albeit, not like it's too difficult to prove that either way.


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 26, 2015)

That's true as well.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 27, 2015)

So can we scale pre-extremis Iron Man's flight from pluto to the sun in a generious timeframe of 10 minutes to characters like Vision and Ultron's atmospheric flight/combat/reaction speed?

Since there was no statement or implication (atleast as far as I remember) that his speed increases in space.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 27, 2015)

Trying RKE, but it's not making much sense - it still ends up with ridiculously high numbers, and what the hell does stigma reoresent? It's never once explained.



Here are my attempts...


*Spoiler*: __ 



m=mass (mass of the Earth is 5.972E24 kg)
v=velocity/speed (speed of the Earth is 30km/s)

1/2 X 5.972E24 X 30^2 = 2.6874e27

1/2 X 5.972E24 (6378.1^2 X 30) = 

1/2 X 5.972E24 (6378.1^2 X 30^2) = 1.0932386e+35

1/2 X 1.0932386e+35 (5.972E24 X 6378.1^2 X 30^2) = 1.1951706e+70


----------



## TheGloryXros (Feb 27, 2015)

Just to clarify, but is Mountain-level higher than City-level(I'd figure more, considering mountains have more volume), or are they the same thing? If so, why do some OBD character profiles list them inconsistently different? If there's no difference, why not just stick to one for all of em?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 27, 2015)

TheGloryXros said:


> Just to clarify, but is Mountain-level higher than City-level(I'd figure more, considering mountains have more volume), or are they the same thing? If so, why do some OBD character profiles list them inconsistently different? If there's no difference, why not just stick to one for all of em?



They're both generally in the megatons or so, so they're pretty much the same range or so. Mountain might specifically refer to blowing up a mountain though.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 27, 2015)

> Just to clarify, but is Mountain-level higher than City-level(I'd figure more, considering mountains have more volume), or are they the same thing? If so, why do some OBD character profiles list them inconsistently different? If there's no difference, why not just stick to one for all of


one day in a forgotten past it might have meant something more (just like skycrapper level)
nowadays is pretty much just a cooler name for casual city level characters.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 27, 2015)

TTGL said:


> Trying RKE, but it's not making much sense - it still ends up with ridiculously high numbers, and what the hell does stigma reoresent? It's never once explained.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first off, i have no idea where 30km/s came from but is likely wrong to this kind of feat.
you need the angular speed of earth to get RKE. (which is well below 1 rad/s) and the revolution speed of earth for KE (which shouldn't be above a couple of km/s)
second, you don't need wathever you are doing on the last part of your calc 
you just add both KE and RKE and you are fine to go.(maybe not even this)
here it is an example of a stopping planet feat (which funnily has nearly everything besides earth)

just workout from one of these examples


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 27, 2015)

Soething ive always wondered but why is City Block higher than Large building level if the latter mostly consists of skyscrapers n shit?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 27, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Soething ive always wondered but why is City Block higher than Large building level if the latter mostly consists of skyscrapers n shit?


No offense but this question is kind silly
a city block=many building while a large building is just a big building.
on a city block you can fit more than one skyscraper, while the opposite can't be said about the latter.
Which is justified by the fact our city block level has enough energy to fit 5 large buildings in it.


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 27, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> So can we scale pre-extremis Iron Man's flight from pluto to the sun in a generious timeframe of 10 minutes to characters like Vision and Ultron's atmospheric flight/combat/reaction speed?
> 
> Since there was no statement or implication (atleast as far as I remember) that his speed increases in space.


Flight speed? Probably, I guess.



TTGL said:


> Trying RKE, but it's not making much sense - it still ends up with ridiculously high numbers, and what the hell does stigma reoresent? It's never once explained.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're definitely doing something wrong. I have no clue what you're trying to do, so show me the feat and I'll try to walk you through it.

Edit: You're just misreading the variables and over-complicating things. Just take the equation at the bottom: RKE=.5Iw^2

Moment of inertia for a sphere is (2/5)mr^2

I2/5)5.972E24*6371000^2
I=9.7e37

w (omega) is the  angular velocity. If you already have the velocity as 30km/s, your subtended arc length is 30km, right?

theta=s/r
theta=30/6371
theta=0.0047088369172814 rads

And because you already had it over a second, you put that over one. Your omega is 0.0047088369172814 rads/s.

KE=.5(9.7e37)0.0047088369172814^2
KE=1.075e33


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you. What does that equal in teratons/petatons/whichever?


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 28, 2015)

Triple dgit Zettatons I believe.

Which is hundreds of millions of petatons and hundreds of billions of teratons.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 28, 2015)

What are the stats for an average, nothing special, pokemon?


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Feb 28, 2015)

Can we do animal vs matches on here?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 28, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> What are the stats for an average, nothing special, pokemon?



Even Magikarp have decent feats, like large building+ from their jumping power

and then there's this


And Magikarp is one of the weakest Pokemon in the series

Machamp can push mountains and Tyranitar can bust them


Gigalith high end town level



Ampharos town level energy

Whiscash multi-city block quakes


Earth Power is in the kilotons


Charizard kilotons


Mega Abomasnow


Hypersonic+ Pikachu


and evolved Starters+ Pikachu have like 23 gigatons for their ultimate attacks


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 28, 2015)

How fast is dbz at the 21st budokai, why is Tao mach 28, and from which ki blast is 23rd Budokai Piccolo mach 89?


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 28, 2015)

Always wondered how trainers managed keeping up in battles enough to give commands when their Pokemon are moving around and fighting at hypersonic+ speeds
Also love how 99% of dodged attacks inthe anime arebecause the trainer told em to dodge it.


----------



## Imperator100 (Feb 28, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Always wondered how trainers managed keeping up in battles enough to give commands when their Pokemon are moving around and fighting at hypersonic+ speeds
> 
> 
> > Perhaps it's the latent psionic ability that Pok?mon-verse humanity is implied to have?


----------



## Regicide (Feb 28, 2015)

People in Pokemon are superhuman, what else is new.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 28, 2015)

Regicide said:


> People in Pokemon are superhuman, what else is new.


Yep, everyone and their mother can survive/react to a random pokemon attack in daily basis.
not to talk about guys like riley who stopped a town level explosion with his lucario on a mutual aura barrier effort


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 1, 2015)

2 questions

1. Why do we put Hulk below the likes of Thor, Gladiator and other Class 100s when hes been continiously shown to match them in physical strength and is hyped up nonstoo to be a threat to characters way above his level because of his anger augmented strength.

2. Why do have characters like Superman have equal reaction speed to their travel speed especielly when we have statements that contradict it.


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 1, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> 2. Why do have characters like Superman have equal reaction speed to their travel speed especielly when we have statements that contradict it.



We don't. Superman's best speed comes from scaling off of other characters.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 1, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> 2 questions
> 
> 1. Why do we put Hulk below the likes of Thor, Gladiator and other Class 100s when hes been continiously shown to match them in physical strength and is hyped up nonstoo to be a threat to characters way above his level because of his anger augmented strength.



Because although he can match them later on during their fights their base strengths more often than not exceed the Hulk's. Now wwh is a different story.


> 2. Why do have characters like Superman have equal reaction speed to their travel speed especielly when we have statements that contradict it.



Shenanigans.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Mar 1, 2015)

Umm guys can we do animal verses matches?


----------



## Solar (Mar 1, 2015)

There's no rule against it. It's the human vs animal threads that usually get looked down upon.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 1, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> How fast is dbz at the 21st budokai, why is Tao mach 28, and from which ki blast is 23rd Budokai Piccolo mach 89?



from his pillar toss I'm sure and for the latter I dunno.



Tom Servo said:


> Always wondered how trainers managed keeping up in battles enough to give commands when their Pokemon are moving around and fighting at hypersonic+ speeds
> Also love how 99% of dodged attacks inthe anime arebecause the trainer told em to dodge it.



Well there's a bunch of trainers who are blatant superhumans and espers and even normal trainers in the anime are seen tanking attacks.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 1, 2015)

I know it's from the pillar toss but isn't that mach 14?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 1, 2015)

Tao is faster than the pillar.... He threw the pillar and jump on it which is moving forward away from him...


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 2, 2015)

What tier is Ultron 6 and above (Since Ultron 5 is practically fodder by comparison)

I hear people dont consider Ultron Herald despite him soloing The Avengers god knows how many times in a straight up fight and defeating Classic Thor and Wanda atleast twice.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 3, 2015)

What are the tiers we use. I know some of them

-Herald level
-Transcendent level
-Skyfather level
-Cube Being level
-Celestial level
-Abstract level

What about others? Whats below Herald level? I know we start at Sub-Human level


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 4, 2015)

Below human 
Normal human 
Peak human
street level
meta human
super human

then there's also
below 1 ton - Class 100+ ton
 

That's what the comics use anyway


----------



## TheGloryXros (Mar 4, 2015)

Why's Superman still listed as Planet+ in DC when he has that Maggedon feat calc? From what I heard that feat puts him at Star level, right?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 4, 2015)

Which version of superman are you talking about?


----------



## Blαck (Mar 4, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> What are the tiers we use. I know some of them
> 
> -Herald level
> -Transcendent level
> ...



Generally those are it when concerning Marvel, though I guess for those guys stuck at Planet level yet stronger than most earth heroes, I call em' Cosmic level. Put it right before herald.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 4, 2015)

Is anime Buuhan's screaming to make dimensions crash on each other unquantifiable?


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Which version of superman are you talking about?



I eve hes referringt Post Crisis Superman


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 4, 2015)

Why does Hulk has planet level durability and desctructive capability when he can trade blows with Thor?


----------



## Blαck (Mar 4, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Why does Hulk has planet level durability and desctructive capability when he can trade blows with Thor?



Because Thor fucks around too much and doesn't utilize any of his more powerful stuff during their fights.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 6, 2015)

Do we automatically apply combat speed to reaction speed and if so does it only apply to a characters atmospheric speed?


----------



## Kazu (Mar 6, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Do we automatically apply combat speed to reaction speed and if so does it only apply to a characters atmospheric speed?



Generally yes. 

And what do you mean by "atmospheric speed"?


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 6, 2015)

The inability to accelerate constantly is negligible at melee ranges. Moreover, acceleration has nothing to do with pure reaction times.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 6, 2015)

Kazu said:


> Generally yes.
> 
> And what do you mean by "atmospheric speed"?



Characters like Iron Man and King Ghidorah who are hypersonic on earth but MFTL+ in space


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 7, 2015)

What are Galactus best durability feats? The Marvel wiki states he was "almost killed by a planetary impact"


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 7, 2015)

universal+ or some shit higher

either way that one would be low showing even a hungry galactus shouldn't die from that.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 7, 2015)

Video game Super Sonic's stats?


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 7, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> universal+ or some shit higher
> 
> either way that one would be low showing even a hungry galactus shouldn't die from that.



Thanks for the clear that up, but that still doesn't answer my question... I've been powerscaling Silver Surfer and Odin to him, but aside from that I don't know much about his own feats



xmysticgohanx said:


> Video game Super Sonic's stats?



Right here 

It covers every video game transformation as well


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 7, 2015)

> powerscaling Silver Surfer to him, but aside from that I don't know much about his own feats



Er......... You don't power scale surfer to him.. because Galactus is pretty much stronger than any incarnation of Surfer...

Surfer being his herald pretty much point to that....


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 7, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Er......... You don't power scale surfer to him.. because Galactus is pretty much stronger than any incarnation of Surfer...
> 
> Surfer being his herald pretty much point to that....



I know that, that's why I like to take a look at Silver Surfer feats and say Galactus >>> Surfer

But I'm still looking for feats of his own :sweat


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 8, 2015)

If we go strictly by what marvel comics database says Ultron would only be town level, despite having an exoskeleton of pure adamantium


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 8, 2015)

Could Luke scale to ? He was able to support the sky for a certain bit of time, and he was confident that he could beat Ares had he not underestimated him (could of been cockiness though).


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 8, 2015)

If Silver Surfer has cosmic senses, why does he never use them when he needs to?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 8, 2015)

Same reason spiderman forget his spider sense sometimes.

or any other character that should have area sensing ability or 360 degree vision

Plot Induced Stupidity.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 8, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> If Silver Surfer has cosmic senses, why does he never use them when he needs to?



His cosmic awareness isn't passive like Galactus' and co. They explain it in Infinity revelation iirc.


----------



## Alita (Mar 9, 2015)

What are Wargreymon's stats from the digimon series(10 megatons, 3 gigatons, mach 40, mach 7, etc?)? Are there any calcs for him someone could point out/direct me to?


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 9, 2015)

From Adventure?



Easily country level. Could be continent level if we were to take MetalSeadramon's life-wipe statement seriously.

As for speed...


----------



## Alita (Mar 9, 2015)

Tacocat said:


> From Adventure?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. That also applies to his durability right?


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 9, 2015)

Sure does.


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 9, 2015)

What are Cade Skywalker's stats?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 9, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> What are Cade Skywalker's stats?






Above Pre-Reborn Krayt, arguably a bit below Reborn Krayt (though powerful enough to get Darth Talon pissing herself enough to feel she needs to warn Krayt of his arrival)

Couldn't be that far below him I guess, given he was fast enough to TK his lightsaber back into his hand and shiv Krayt before he could react

Pre-Reborn Krayt and Karness Muur are roughly comparable (he was severely wounded by Muur's power combined with his own, but his force barrier still let him survive Muur's Force Maelstrom)

Krayt as the much weaker A'sharad Hett could keep pace with RotS Kenobi, even a good enough duelist that he wasn't much worse than Kenobi.

Both were pretty good with Shatterpoints, utilizing them in a more offensive manner than Windu chose to do so to my knowledge (Dark Transfer could basically heal you to death or some shit when used with Shatterpoints)

They're not well liked by any means, but they're pretty powerful if you like Boring Sith Lords and Druggie Skywalkers


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 9, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> If we go strictly by what marvel comics database says Ultron would only be town level, despite having an exoskeleton of pure adamantium


marvel comics database is dumb.
what kind of question is this


----------



## Masterblack06 (Mar 10, 2015)

i have a question, is it okay to be nervous when making threads only because you are unsure of how people react. I know its kinda silly but thats like the only thing making me hesitant on making threads


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 10, 2015)

Anxiety is a normal human reaction in general

Not sure why you are here, but I get that people can get anxious about shit anyway

Just stop caring (so helpful, I know, but try remembering this is a fucking stupid hobby ), we only jump on you if you fuck up and not try to improve afterward


----------



## November (Mar 10, 2015)

If i have a bunker which can withstand a city lvl nuclear blast.
And i can pierce it with a bullet.
Is my bullet city lvl?


----------



## Regicide (Mar 10, 2015)

Short answer? No.

I can think of an example in fiction with that exact scenario, actually.


----------



## November (Mar 10, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Short answer? No.


Thx.
The long answer would be appreciated too.
If you dont mind ofc.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 10, 2015)

There's a bunch of reasons why a nuclear shelter can absorb the blast of a bomb, if I remember correctly. It's not strictly due to durability.

Not to mention that bullets pierce objects on account of focusing their kinetic energy on an extremely small surface area. Because of how the energy is concentrated, they don't need as much destructive power to penetrate something.

It's like how needles can easily puncture the skin, but a punch won't rip through your flesh.


----------



## AgentAAA (Mar 10, 2015)

Masterblack06 said:


> i have a question, is it okay to be nervous when making threads only because you are unsure of how people react. I know its kinda silly but thats like the only thing making me hesitant on making threads



I won't go so far as to say "Everyone here", but... I feel safe in saying that everyone without at least some calcing experience has gone on to make a couple stupid threads.

If just making wildly unbalanced threads destroyed your rep, pretty sure I'd have been drummed out of here for some of the worse ones I made.


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 10, 2015)

Is Yamamoto superior to or below Gremmy in overall standing?


----------



## Regicide (Mar 10, 2015)

He's superior.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 10, 2015)

November said:


> Thx.
> The long answer would be appreciated too.
> If you dont mind ofc.



Because surface area... Also a nuke's blast radius isn't concentrated on the banker.....


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 11, 2015)

Whats the benchmark for MFTL+


----------



## Blαck (Mar 11, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Whats the benchmark for MFTL+



iirc anything 1000x FTL, Unless you mean an exact number?


----------



## Solar (Mar 11, 2015)

How strong is Pre-, Post-, and Nu52-Zatanna?


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 11, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> iirc anything 1000x FTL, Unless you mean an exact number?



TThanks, yeah thats what i meant (not specefically m/s)

Btw whats the usual response we have for people who keep saying (well the author/creator didnt have that in mind so the feats an outlier
Example:
"Superman is only.supposed to be supersonic obviously it wasnt their intention for him o be FTL. So those feats dont count"
"Godzillas ARbis only been shown to destroy buildings and that was obviously Too's intention instead of a couple of feats say hes Town to Country level


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 11, 2015)

Author intent is shit. what is written is what we tend to follow as you should because that's the source material for shit we try to judge.


----------



## Decim (inactive) (Mar 11, 2015)

How strong is the Medaka Box verse?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 11, 2015)

Decim said:


> How strong is the Medaka Box verse?



That's a question better not asked.

Let's just say god tiers are star level like in their profile or something and leave it at that.


----------



## Decim (inactive) (Mar 11, 2015)

Medaka Box is wanked a lot, i supposed right?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 11, 2015)

Lots of hyperbole and what not from what I understand.


----------



## Decim (inactive) (Mar 11, 2015)

Can they rival DB or Asura's Wrath?


----------



## Blαck (Mar 11, 2015)

Decim said:


> Can they rival DB or Asura's Wrath?



Db,  sorta Due to speed and hax. Asuras wrath?  Hell no.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 12, 2015)

I've seen some people making double post, is such thing allowed?


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 12, 2015)

I mean, the mods aren't that anal. No one will bat an eye if it happens once in a while (unless you go full Dartg and quintuple post or some shit ).


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 12, 2015)

What's reducing something (say a human for example) to ashes considered? Pulverization right?


----------



## Regicide (Mar 12, 2015)

What? No, that's vaporization.


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh. o,o;

Was told pulverization when I asked if it was vaporization. o,o;


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 12, 2015)

Could you get an energy amount for this:



> *While the Urgals crashed through the trees, the Shade climbed a piece of granite that
> jutted above them. From his perch he could see all of the surrounding forest. He raised
> his hand and uttered, ?B?etq istalri!? and a quarter-mile section of the forest exploded
> into flames. *Grimly he burned one section after another until there was a ring of fire, a
> ...



I'm pretty sure that the type of tree being burned is Pine. Based on this picture of the elvin capital city: 



Could be wrong....but I'm pretty sure that, that's the only visual of the interior of the forest....so could you get the energy from the spell?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 12, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Oh. o,o;
> 
> Was told pulverization when I asked if it was vaporization. o,o;


was it i ? i recall a similar talk
if so my bad


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 12, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> was it i ? i recall a similar talk
> if so my bad



I think so.....can't remember the topic though....o.o;


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 13, 2015)

How does time hax effect dimension type hax? Let's say a character actually exists in another dimension but still visibly appears to be in the original universe and a character uses time hax. Would the time hax that affects the original dimension actually affect the character who's actually in another dimension?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 13, 2015)

Naruto's speed in machs in Part 1?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 13, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Naruto's speed in machs in Part 1?


Mach 1-2.
As far as shuriken is contested


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 13, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> How does time hax effect dimension type hax? Let's say a character actually exists in another dimension but still visibly appears to be in the original universe and a character uses time hax. Would the time hax that affects the original dimension actually affect the character who's actually in another dimension?


I would say the timestop would only affect the dimension on which takes place (?)
Obviously interdimensional timestop should cover this.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 13, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> I would say the timestop would only affect the dimension on which takes place (?)
> Obviously interdimensional timestop should cover this.



So for instance we had the recent Valentine vs Diavolo and we said Diavolo could affect Love Train by erasing its effects during the time erase period, but Love Train has Valentine in a different dimension/gap between dimensions. The Time Erase would only affect the original verse wouldn't it?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 14, 2015)

Why is final form Freeza considered > Arale when she cracked the sun with a punch?


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 14, 2015)

Calc vs official statement question

Tohos official speed for Imago Mothra is mach 3 butModbat calced it at MHS
Same with Moguera in space his official speed is Mach 44 but Modbat calced it at Relitivistic 
Which do we go with?


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 14, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Why is final form Freeza considered > Arale when she cracked the sun with a punch?



I think its because
A. We use to have top tier dbz characters as having star level striking strength and 
B. Cracking a large form of gas seems ptetty impossible to quantify (like when Shanks and WB "split the heavens"

Also unless Im missing something Frieza would be SS DC level now as well.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 14, 2015)

> Calc vs official statement question
> 
> Tohos official speed for Imago Mothra is mach 3 butModbat calced it at MHS
> Same with Moguera in space his official speed is Mach 44 but Modbat calced it at Relitivistic
> Which do we go with?


feats>author intent


> Why is final form Freeza considered > Arale when she cracked the sun with a punch?


how exactly she cracked the sun ?
maybe it is because no one has quantified it or just because "cracking" a gas body like sun is a gag feat by itself


> So for instance we had the recent Valentine vs Diavolo and we said Diavolo could affect Love Train by erasing its effects during the time erase period, but Love Train has Valentine in a different dimension/gap between dimensions. The Time Erase would only affect the original verse wouldn't it?


an argument can also be made for funny not being affected as he is not using a proper barrier but existing in another plane, sure


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 14, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> I think its because
> A. We use to have top tier dbz characters as having star level striking strength and
> B. Cracking a large form of gas seems ptetty impossible to quantify (like when Shanks and WB "split the heavens"
> 
> Also unless Im missing something Frieza would be SS DC level now as well.



What made us think they had star level striking? @iwandesu can't it be quantified to anything? Here's the feat btw:


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 14, 2015)

Why is 2 petatons the benchmark for continent level if the explosion itself is only  280 kilometers in diameter?

I mean 3rd degree burn airblast radius but the range of injured civilians cant really be called busting.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 14, 2015)

It's 1.33 petatons, if I recall.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 14, 2015)

Regicide said:


> It's 1.33 petatons, if I recall.



Still from what i recall the benchmark is carving out a landmass of 3,000 km in diameter

But according to both stardestroyer and nukemaps (classic) is that the only thing reaching that size is thermal range of 3rd degree burns, everything else (fireball, airblast range etc.) Are nowhere near that


----------



## Regicide (Mar 14, 2015)

Why does it have to be the nuke calculator?

As far as I'm aware, the value is from applying some j/cc to the given volume.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 14, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> What made us think they had star level striking? @iwandesu can't it be quantified to anything? Here's the feat btw:


No cannon dbz characters besides god tiers have star level SS.
as for the feat it is just as i though, a gag feat on which a poorly drawn sun surface cracks (i mean the whole scene says fuck you to planetary physics, but i suppose there is actually a way to calc the planet throwing part.)


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 15, 2015)

Im pretty sure even god tiers arent star level

The best you could scale them from is Frieza's death ball which is large planet level


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 15, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Im pretty sure even god tiers arent star level
> 
> The best you could scale them from is Frieza's death ball which is large planet level



Kid Buu's Vanishing Ball is small star level


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 15, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Im pretty sure even god tiers arent star level
> 
> The best you could scale them from is Frieza's death ball which is large planet level


the notion of bills and ssg goku not slapping vanishing ball tier around is weird at best  
But yeah small star level is not quite star level I guess. (Granted, bills is arguable SS in dura which leads for whiss SS)


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 16, 2015)

Can you get striking strength from lifting strength? Because in the Bartimeaus we have this feat from a Marid:



> _Atlas_: a marid of unusual strength and muscular definition, employed the Greek magician Phidias to construct the Pantheon, circa 440 B.C. Atlas shirked the work and bodged the foundations. When cracks appeared, Phidias, confined Atlas below ground, charging him to hold the building up indefinitely. He may still be there for all I know.



I was wondering if a striking strength could be derived from this?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes, you can..


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 16, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Can you get striking strength from lifting strength? Because in the Bartimeaus we have this feat from a Marid:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if a striking strength could be derived from this?


As far as you have building weigth ,Height and shape you can get potential energy from it, i suppose.


----------



## Alita (Mar 16, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Naruto's speed in machs in Part 1?


There was a mach 2 calc for wave arc naruto's kunai throw during first fight with zabuza and another mach 2.5 calc for naruto blitzing a fodder in the wave arc. Gaara's sand shuriken were also calced at mach 14.1 and base naruto at mach 3.5 for reacting to it from distance.


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 16, 2015)

Galuf is large-planet level for overpowering one of the crystals and some degree of Sub Relativistic correct?


----------



## Solar (Mar 17, 2015)

Can someone explain DC's cosmology? Why do they emphasize 52 universes if there are more than those? And multiverses and such.

Also repeating my apparently lost question as to how powerful pre-Crisis, post-Crisis, and Nu52 Zatanna is.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 17, 2015)

This is what I know of that but I'm not sure if it is accurate

basically the new 52 is alternate universe of each other just like before Anti Monitor destroyed the 1st multiverse in Crisis...

The other universes that are not part of the 52 universes are universes that are supposed to be disassociated with them, they are their own thing or some shit like the Anti Matter universe.... 

er I hope that explains it...


----------



## Solar (Mar 17, 2015)

kk thanks

Why are there an infinite amount of useless universes then?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 17, 2015)

Er props... just like every other useless infinite universe in other series..


----------



## Solar (Mar 17, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Er props... just like every other useless infinite universe in other series..



But what are they? Are they just empty filler universes that have nothing in them?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 17, 2015)

the new 52 is dc's latest attempt to simplify its cosmology for casuals, of course they failed and everything just got even more complicated

but grant morrison was like haha time for cocaine and essentially created this elaborate yet mind boggling simple system for it so now everything makes sense and you can even do cool things like look at where a universe is positioned on morrisons map to tell you what kind of universe it is

anyway all this is the new 52 multiverse

it was implied for a long time that other multiverses existed and that was eventually recently established as true (see Multiversity guide book I believe)

so now DC is essentially back to an infinite multiverse, only sections of it are segregated based on their similarity to other sections and so on.


----------



## Solar (Mar 17, 2015)

k thank         s


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 17, 2015)

Can someone please explain to me how Ultron was even destroyed here? And yes he is made out of Adamantium in this issue

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 17, 2015)

Does anyone have feats for Sir Thursday? He's the only Trustee I can't find impressive feats for.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 20, 2015)

Legit af question: why aren't Kuma's pad cannons considered light speed? The light speed claim is used as an explanation for why the attack even works and Kuma explains it's light speed after Zoro dodges it which means Kuma didn't say it for intimidation.


----------



## King Kakarot (Mar 22, 2015)

How powerful is a Quasar?


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 22, 2015)

What's the best lifting feat of Mighty the Armadillo (Archie)?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 22, 2015)

Does anyone have a link to a good one piece tier list?


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 22, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Does anyone have a link to a good one piece tier list?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 22, 2015)

^Looks a bit off but that should give a general ball park I guess


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 22, 2015)

I clicked on the board and it looks like they have a part 2 stickied 

Is it more accurate? They also seem to have Enel pretty high and from my limited knowledge of One Piece, I'm only at the beginning of the Saobody arc, that's wrong.


----------



## Kazu (Mar 23, 2015)

What is the source for ablation speed?


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 23, 2015)

Can we scale Friezas durability from Namek's explosion sunce he was weakened and injured and still survived the blast (but wasnt near the epicenter when it went kablooie
kablooie)

If yes then that would give SSJ2 Gohan level characters and above small star level striking strength


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 23, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Can we scale Friezas durability from Namek's explosion sunce he was weakened and injured and still survived the blast (but wasnt near the epicenter when it went kablooie
> kablooie)
> 
> If yes then that would give SSJ2 Gohan level characters and above small star level striking strength


we can.
but namek explosion damage was nowhere near small star level for frieza the way frieza suffered.
just continent level.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 23, 2015)

According to a VA acquintance who works at screwattack

The next DB is apparently going to be Hiei vs. The Sauce 

So basically "badass character vs. God help him Kishi tried"


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 23, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> According to a VA acquintance who works at screwattack
> 
> The next DB is apparently going to be Hiei vs. The Sauce
> 
> So basically "badass character vs. God help him Kishi tried"



Where exactly is the question in that?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 24, 2015)

What sort of "immortality" does Zeref from Fairy Tail possess, if any?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 24, 2015)

> Hopefully this delay only worked in its favor, quality-wise.



Currently the only thing we have for him is longevity...


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 24, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> What sort of "immortality" does Zeref from Fairy Tail possess, if any?



Type 1, longevity.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 24, 2015)

thanks 

+rep


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 24, 2015)

We should seriously consider adding an additional tier or two between

Meta level (Building to City level) and Herald level (Star to SS level)

Thats a pretty fucking big gap right there


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 24, 2015)

It's better to just classify by DC/Durability, using that stupid Marvel system is stupid.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 24, 2015)

^ what he said.... also the classification DC/Marvel uses fluctuates too much from each other...

So it is always better use the term for Durability and Destructive Capacity than what the marvel/DC uses..


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 25, 2015)

Could someone calc for the size of Sirius Island from Fairy Tail? (debating against rax on another site who's insistent that Zeref is country level+)

Thread for reference:


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 25, 2015)

Shouldn't Ocarina of Time's Link's striking strength be upgraded to Class ZJ? The fucker is able to trade blows with Ganondorf just fine.

And is each triforce piece comparable to another, in terms of power?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 25, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Could someone calc for the size of Sirius Island from Fairy Tail? (debating against rax on another site who's insistent that Zeref is country level+)
> 
> Thread for reference:


sirius island scalling ?
we already have a scalling for acnologia attack which is the only relevant thing regarding it


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 25, 2015)

Alright iwandesu, thanks. could you link it for me please?

Also, how would Hidan's immortality fare against Repira from Baraggan? Jashin mode on and off?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 25, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Alright iwandesu, thanks. could you link it for me please?



look on the comments for the discussion on the crater


> Also, how would Hidan's immortality fare against Repira from Baraggan? Jashin mode on and off?


this is...
an interisting question.
considering how respira is just an aging process it shouldn't work on true longevity immortals
but i don't think we ever got a grasp on which kind of immortal is hidan besides the classic type 2 (can be hurt but remains alive"
so i suppose he would just become dust like anyone


----------



## Regicide (Mar 25, 2015)

Calling it aging is kind of a misnomer, honestly. 

It's more accurate to say that respira accelerates time, can't exactly "age" concrete into debris, after all. Barragan even specifies that the concept of aging in his case is defined as the passage of time.


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 25, 2015)

I mean, a thing doesn't have to be biological to age. Time doesn't directly affect anything, either; it's weathering and exposure and shit that turns concrete into debris. Seems you can call it whatever, honestly.

Regi's right.

Edit: What's up with Soul Reapers' longevity, anyway?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 25, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Shouldn't Ocarina of Time's Link's striking strength be upgraded to Class ZJ? The fucker is able to trade blows with Ganondorf just fine.
> 
> And is each triforce piece comparable to another, in terms of power?



Imo it seems to be Power > Courage > Wisdom in terms of stuff it gives you, but they "should" be equal.

Power gives you immortality, a fuck ton of power, amped magic, transfomations and so forth.

Courage gives you magic resistance and what not

Wisdom gives you some lesser level of magic than power


----------



## SunRise (Mar 26, 2015)

How strong and how fast is strongest version of manga Naruto/Sasuke? How strong and how fast is Last Naruto/Sasuke? How strong is Kaguya? How strong is manga/Last Nardo God-tiers?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 26, 2015)

in order:

Moon level + mach 4000
we are still waiting for the official english movie before bothering with the feats.
Kaguya is at planet level + mach 4000


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 26, 2015)

How do you link to specific post in a thread, instead of the thread itself?


----------



## Solar (Mar 26, 2015)

Click on the post number on the top right corner of the post.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 26, 2015)

VioletHood said:


> How strong and how fast is strongest version of manga Naruto/Sasuke? How strong and how fast is Last Naruto/Sasuke? How strong is Kaguya? How strong is manga/Last Nardo God-tiers?


3 of those have up to date obd profiles.(or at least i Hope SSM hasnt fucked with it again)
As for last stats nardo is moon level all around while sauce is arguable


----------



## Jamrock (Mar 27, 2015)

Is LS-FTL HS DxD accepted? If not can you provide a link to someplace explaining why?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 27, 2015)

Jamrock said:


> Is LS-FTL HS DxD accepted? If not can you provide a link to someplace explaining why?


neither country nor Light speed afaic,
as for why...a random comment from yuuto doesn't really qualify as proff for ls being a thing.
even more when lightspeed has plenty of meanings in japan the most common of them being equivalent to "very fast"


----------



## Flagrance (Mar 28, 2015)

Saint seiya side getting updated?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 28, 2015)

I can probably tackle the Omega stuff when I can be arsed to


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 28, 2015)

Flagrance said:


> Saint seiya side getting updated?


i can deal with classic and LC (also omega but CD definitely has a better grasp than i regarding it)


----------



## Flagrance (Mar 28, 2015)

Just wondering. Was expecting some upgrades for people like Aries Mu, Virgo Shaka, and Leo Aiolia considering there getting God cloths and possibly other saints.

P.S Shaka's looks gorgeous.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 28, 2015)

What do you need mp4s for?

Don't mkvs work fine?


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 28, 2015)

It's not the player, it's the codec. I have to change my codec all the time 'cause of Sony Vegas, which sometimes fucks with how the files play when I want to just watch them.


----------



## Solar (Mar 28, 2015)

You could just stream it.


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 28, 2015)

Converting wouldn't fix the file sizes, then.

Deadfish is a subbing group, I believe?


----------



## Regicide (Mar 28, 2015)

No, Deadfish doesn't sub anything. It's purely re-encodes for phones and shit.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 28, 2015)

Actually, what kind of series actually has episodes that are only 200 MBs nowadays, anyways?

Even looking at a zero budget SoL barely comes close to that number.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 29, 2015)

Whats the DC of a crater thats 1.5 km in diameter and 120 meters deep

Said blast was in the middle of Sendai and basically turned most of the city into a desert


----------



## That Background Character (Mar 29, 2015)

What is the DC for the hole Meliodas made in "The Vampires of Edinburgh: Part 3"? The hole is 30,000 ft (9.144 km) deep. I don't know how wide the hole is, but here it is next to Meliodas:


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 29, 2015)

There's also that new castle melting feat.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 29, 2015)

That Background Character said:


> What is the DC for the hole Meliodas made in "The Vampires of Edinburgh: Part 3"? The hole is 30,000 ft (9.144 km) deep. I don't know how wide the hole is, but here it is next to Meliodas:


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 29, 2015)

Akainu would be triple-digit gigatons at least, from his Dai Funka stalemating a quake from Whitebeard right?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 29, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Akainu would be triple-digit gigatons at least, from his Dai Funka stalemating a quake from Whitebeard right?


wb is actually single digit teraton
not sure about the question,tho


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 29, 2015)

I know that he wouldn't be small-country level in terms of DC.

But he would have to at least capable of matching a "significant" portion of Whitebeard's power, to match an attack from him, wouldn't he?


----------



## Aphelion (Mar 29, 2015)

Could someone tell me the feat that scales to all the Biiju's giving them small city level physical strength?

Linking the calc would be appreciated as well.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 30, 2015)

Aphelion said:


> Could someone tell me the feat that scales to all the Biiju's giving them small city level physical strength?
> 
> Linking the calc would be appreciated as well.


KE by itself backed up by kyuubi mountain busting statements iirc.
The calc is either Lost in the sea of blogs or deleted.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 30, 2015)

There is that whole thing with Hachibi's spin being on that level too I believe.


----------



## Aphelion (Mar 30, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> KE by itself backed up by kyuubi mountain busting statements iirc.
> The calc is either Lost in the sea of blogs or deleted.





MusubiKazesaru said:


> There is that whole thing with Hachibi's spin being on that level too I believe.


I think I found what I was looking for.  thanks.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 30, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> There is that whole thing with Hachibi's spin being on that level too I believe.


well yeah...
waka scalling was roughly 600 millions m^3 iirc 
which multiplying by pulverization value gives roughly 30 mt


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 30, 2015)

Which is solidly city level and should be easily applicable to the Kyuubi.


----------



## AgentAAA (Mar 30, 2015)

was looking at this old Cutscene:

[youtube]0DnGTahPg2g[/youtube]


where the overmind Puts himself into a meteor, crashlands on aiur at high-speed, and blows up a bunch of shit.
so I'll throw it in as three questions here:
Is the speed/DC calcable and more to the point worth calcing?
failing that, can anyone give me a reasonable eyeball of the feat to apply for speed/dura/DC

and:

Can it be safe to assume this is done by the overmind's own power, since nothing seems to be propelling it and it's doing anything but losing speed.


----------



## AgentAAA (Mar 30, 2015)

also, how condensed is a monomolecular blade's energy?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 30, 2015)

Seeing the term "monomolecular blade" reminds me that I haven't read UDDUP in a long time.


----------



## AgentAAA (Mar 31, 2015)

how fast does a ship have to move to pull out of the atmosphere on an earthlike planet?


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Mar 31, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> also, how condensed is a monomolecular blade's energy?



The name rather implies that its thinnest edge is only one molecule in width, at least from what I read into it. So there you go.


----------



## AgentAAA (Mar 31, 2015)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> The name rather implies that its thinnest edge is only one molecule in width, at least from what I read into it. So there you go.



well... Yeah I suppose yes.
I'm more wondering: how much of a piercing bonus would that give an attack?
Specifically wondering where ultralisks would sit with that given even zerglings are building level in strength.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Mar 31, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> well... Yeah I suppose yes.
> I'm more wondering: how much of a piercing bonus would that give an attack?
> Specifically wondering where ultralisks would sit with that given even zerglings are building level in strength.



Well that depends on how specific you want to go.

Looking at it just in terms of how much energy is applied to a surface comparatively, that depends a little bit on the size of the molecule that the blade's made from.



Really the "+1" system or whatever was a really really rough approximation that caught on for a while (and I don't even see it that often now), because this is one of those rules that fiction ignores very frequently (being caught in an explosion is often portrayed as more damaging than, say, a gunshot, even if the effective energy per square centimetre is the same, for example). But I'm sure you know this, and for examples where the area is emphasised like "monomolecular blades", I think it should be taken into account.


----------



## AgentAAA (Mar 31, 2015)

well, yeah, it's one of the reasons the ultralisk is considered the pinnacle of evolution.
Albeit, yeah, I never actually heard what one does with the +1 rule. by the time I came around people were sick of it's shit, so...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 31, 2015)

It's best to take it case by case I guess. In UDDUP, Mamoru uses a katana with a monomolecular coating of some sort and can do things like slice through a tank.


----------



## AgentAAA (Mar 31, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's best to take it case by case I guess. In UDDUP, Mamoru uses a katana with a monomolecular coating of some sort and can do things like slice through a tank.



main issue is ultralisks haven't been really allowed to do anything with their tusks. their best feats are physically pushing out of things for the most part, like pushing apart a landslide that covered them or the like.
They generally don't even need their blades just due to being able to stomp on everything, so the best we've got is them cutting trees while running without any loss in momentum or any notice, Statement that they can cut an entire dropship in half, and cutting through zealots and Marines like tissue paper.


----------



## Nihlus (Mar 31, 2015)

About how powerful were the Chitauri chariot weapons in the Avengers film?

Reference videos, via Youtube:
"The Avengers fight Scene- The Alien Invasion HD"
"The Avengers fight Scene- Hawkye and Iron Man HD"
"The Avengers - NY Final Battle Scene #Part 3 [1080p Blu-Ray]"

They seem comparable to grenade launchers in overall function, though more powerful. At least, I don't think 40mm grenades can flip cars. I ask because a coordinated bombardment of about twenty craft (as seen at the end of video #3) was enough to injure and seemingly incapacitate the Hulk. At the very least, he was scuffed, hurt, and bleeding, and he appeared to be juuuust getting up after we cut away from him for five minutes after the bombardment began. Even though most of their shots missed.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 31, 2015)

Could we scale Arale's planetary feats to Kid Goku?

AT did say himself that KP saga Goku>Arale in power


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 1, 2015)

This is gonna sound really wierd

But can powerscale the Baxter Building's computer processing speed to Ultron or Post-Extremis Tony?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 2, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Could we scale Arale's planetary feats to Kid Goku?
> 
> AT did say himself that KP saga Goku>Arale in power


moon busting roshi getting more and more legit


----------



## AgentAAA (Apr 2, 2015)

So Blizzard brought up a joke thing regarding the arkship being for sale for real for april fools. While it's obviously a joke(Though if later on in the week a planet-busting spaceship pops into the air we'll know such is not true) they posted images with high detail and "A carrier for scale". Basically wondering if we can use it to scale the arkship legitimately.





No calcs are dependent on the arkship size, btw. Also, for reference a carrier by the SC cutscenes sits around 1.2 KM long.


----------



## Regicide (Apr 2, 2015)

I don't see why not.


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 2, 2015)

Where does Classic Thor end and Modern Thor begin?


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 2, 2015)

so what exactly did Ultron do to the giant mole monsters here?


----------



## AgentAAA (Apr 3, 2015)

wait, who's the girl in the pic?


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 3, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> wait, who's the girl in the pic?



That's Ultron

He hacked into Tony's suit and this is post extremis so his body is basically one big coputer program that Ultron hacked into and shapeshifted himself into a silver naked version of Janet Van Dyne


----------



## AgentAAA (Apr 3, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> That's Ultron
> 
> He hacked into Tony's suit and this is post extremis so his body is basically one big coputer program that Ultron hacked into and shapeshifted himself into a silver naked version of Janet Van Dyne



oh, I see, that makes sense. Forget my ques- wait a minute what the fuck?

so to get this straight, This is Tony, under control by ultron, shapeshifted into a naked silver Janet Van Dyne.
...Meh. I suppose this isn't the weirdest thing I've seen in marvel. just probably the weirdest thing out of ultron.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Apr 5, 2015)

weakest town level on one piece? besides enel


----------



## Brightsteel (Apr 5, 2015)

Lucci probably.

Also, how where exactly does Kannan Jarrus stand in-verse?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 5, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Lucci probably.
> 
> Also, how where exactly does Kannan Jarrus stand in-verse?


Pretty much.
 the only reason wiki lists him as mcb level+ is because we didn't use small town level back in time.
granted, crocodile is likely the weakest if you count prep time.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Apr 6, 2015)

Small town from what?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2015)

Could the USS Defiant (Star Trek) have fared better against a Borg Cube ship (from Wolf 359) than the Enterprise-D?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 6, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Small town from what?


From wiper dial
Hell,it is Actually solid town level now that i updated it with the currently accepted beam size 
As for croc his sandstorm that ravaged that small town in alabasta were calced as small town level iirc


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 6, 2015)

Is there a scan from a guidebook saying Kaguya's dimension is only planet sized? I may need it.

Is Broly accepted to be planet level or star level in the OBD?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 6, 2015)

TTGL said:


> Is there a scan from a guidebook saying Kaguya's dimension is only planet sized? I may need it.


not really why would we even need something like that ?
you can't say kaguya dimension is whatever size besides planet+ because there is no panel supporting it, not the other way around.


> Is Broly accepted to be planet level or star level in the OBD?


he is pretty much considered star level by most guys but we put the "possibly" figure just in case


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 8, 2015)

What is this from
[sp]

[/sp]


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 8, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> From wiper dial
> Hell,it is Actually solid town level now that i updated it with the currently accepted beam size





Been that way for a year and a half  Though, you got different values, and like I said to Imagine I was on my way to work, so you might want to check my numbers with yours.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 8, 2015)

how strong is lady of pain from d&d?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Apr 8, 2015)

why are the calcs in blogs?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 8, 2015)

Tacocat said:


> Been that way for a year and a half  Though, you got different values, and like I said to Imagine I was on my way to work, so you might want to check my numbers with yours.


so you did blog it 
better, less blogs to do


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 8, 2015)

Tacocat said:


> Been that way for a year and a half  Though, you got different values, and like I said to Imagine I was on my way to work, so you might want to check my numbers with yours.


actually it seems your blog has different values from the ones you submitted to gm.
i suppose he is using the value from before waka correcting your scalle
so your calc is likely more accurated


----------



## That Background Character (Apr 9, 2015)

How strong is Steven Universe-verse, that thing with Lapis Lazuli and the ocean has got to be high.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 9, 2015)

> why are the calcs in blogs?


because it is harder to find a calc in a thread rather than a blog..

Also their are more control for the user in the blog... than the forum thread...


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 9, 2015)

That Background Character said:


> How strong is Steven Universe-verse, that thing with Lapis Lazuli and the ocean has got to be high.



Haven't been assed to do any scaling for it yet 

I'll do it eventually, though.


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 9, 2015)

What tier is Sentry?
OBD profile says the "million exploding suns" thing is hyperbole, but a quick calc of that subatomic explosion i have at small galaxy level.

If thats the case hed be at if not near Low Skyfather level right?


----------



## Blαck (Apr 9, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> What tier is Sentry?
> OBD profile says the "million exploding suns" thing is hyperbole, but a quick calc of that subatomic explosion i have at small galaxy level.
> 
> If thats the case hed be at if not near Low Skyfather level right?



He's above Herald but under Sky-father. I wanna say he's transcendent level but


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 9, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> What tier is Sentry?
> OBD profile says the "million exploding suns" thing is hyperbole, but a quick calc of that subatomic explosion i have at small galaxy level.
> 
> If thats the case hed be at if not near Low Skyfather level right?



depends who you ask and what state of mind bob is in at the time

million exploding suns is textbook hyperbole but that doesn't mean Sentry can't be that strong anyway

just like the fact that Lightspeed Flash is called Lightspeed flash being hyperbole doesn't stop him from someday actually being lightspeed.


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 9, 2015)

Escape Velocity is Mach 32 correct? As in an object has to be moving that fast to reach the stratosphere

what happens if an object tries to reach space at supersonic speeds?


----------



## Regicide (Apr 9, 2015)

Strictly speaking, I'm fairly certain you don't necessarily have to be that fast to escape the Earth's gravitational pull.

If I remember correctly, escape velocity is just how fast you need to be without continuous acceleration or something. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 10, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Escape Velocity is Mach 32 correct? As in an object has to be moving that fast to reach the stratosphere
> 
> what happens if an object tries to reach space at supersonic speeds?



Escape Velocity is how fast an object has to be travelling to leave Earths gravitational pull without constant force being applied to it

e.g a Rocket does not have to move at escape velocity because it has a rocket on the end which constantly keeps accelerating the shuttle and counteracting the effects of gravity

Escape velocity only matters for projectile motion, by which I mean if you shoot the moon with a gun, your bullet has to be flying at the very least at Mach 32 just to escape earths pull.

So Escape velocity is only relevant for character who dont have sustained flight, i.e Saitama getting blasted to the moon would require escape velocity but say Superman flying there would not.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 10, 2015)

Also in case you wanted more information on the Sentry and his best feats:

1. Bob has twice in the past managed to equal or out perform Cosmic Cubes (and technically Odin, but that was so long ago and only happened once that it's debatable if its applicable) when he wanted to.

2. There's the microverse feat which you already mentioned but the microverse and normal verse relationship got retconned awhile ago which implies weird things for the feat

3. Obviously the power of a million exploding suns is a statement that exists but equally obviously this is probably flowery language

4. Recently the Sentry managed to outperform most of Earths heroes combined in Rogue to carry the Dead Celestial away from Earth

5. There's a whole bunch of hype surrounding the Sentry as a servant of the Abrahamic God (or TOAA since this is marvel), a couple of different characters, including the watcher, have suggested that the Sentry/Void is actually the Angel of Death itself of Biblical fame.

6. Finally he's beaten Post-Retcon, aged and weakened molecule man, this feat gets debated a lot, most people seem to believe that it's not a relevant feat because the Molecule Man was so far from his glory days but you can make your own mind up on that, suffice it to say that I personally believe it hints at phenomenal cosmic power for the Sentry


----------



## SunRise (Apr 10, 2015)

How strong and fast is Magneto? What his greatest feats of speed and destructive capacity?


----------



## Blαck (Apr 11, 2015)

SunRise said:


> How strong and fast is Magneto? What his greatest feats of speed and destructive capacity?



Here's some;


----------



## SunRise (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks!

But I would love to see something like  - destructive capacity: Continental level+ , speed - MTFL


----------



## Blαck (Apr 11, 2015)

SunRise said:


> Thanks!
> 
> But I would love to see something like  - destructive capacity: Continental level+ , speed - MTFL



Ah, well only Ult Marvel Mags can do go beyond continental. But 616 does have FTL reactions iirc


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 11, 2015)

Weren't Mario and Luigi from the RPG series island level?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 13, 2015)

How  strong a attack would need to be to shake a star?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 13, 2015)

> Weren't Mario and Luigi from the RPG series island level?


there is a profile for the rpg series

it might be outdated and there is no link to why they are city level tho


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 13, 2015)

Well that's Super Mario RPG, not the M&L RPG series. For some reason it says they're only multi-cityblock I think it was. The link is dead now oddly enough.

Here's one that should work


Anyway there's been island level stuff for that verse for a while.

Here's a gigaton calc for them


----------



## SunRise (Apr 13, 2015)

*BlackniteSwartz*, well, OBDwiki have Magneto at 





			
				http://outskirtsbattledomewiki.com/index.php/fictions/1548-character-profile-magneto said:
			
		

> Destructive Capacity: At least *planetary level*, potentially planet level (stopped and reversed the movement/kinetic energy of a planet busting giant bullet)


What bolded means? 



> But 616 does have FTL reactions iirc





			
				OBDwiki said:
			
		

> Speed: Massively hypersonic+ movement, lightspeed reactions


----------



## SunRise (Apr 13, 2015)

How strong and fast is Samurai Jack? How powerful is Verse?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 13, 2015)

you shouldn't be impressive on finding outdated stuff in our current profiles,really.
our current goal is just upload shit and then see if there is anything to change.
not many actually bother lurking for current stats by the time they upload.
so yeah, it is actually good to pinpoint mistakes so we can edit accordinly


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 13, 2015)

lokoxDZz said:


> How  strong a attack would need to be to shake a star?



Small planet level at the very least.


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 13, 2015)

OBD profile has Iron Man's flight speed at MHS+ where is this from? Is his flight speed somehow getting powerscalee from Ben Grimm'S Mach 3,000 pinball feat?

I know (post-extremis) he has FTL reaction speed

But what about flight speed? I recall most of the speed he flies at to be mostly Supersonic, though there was that time his first suit dug to the core of the earth in a couple of panels but time frim wasnt really given (plus the feat itself is wierd since he dug using clippers)


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 13, 2015)

> Also how much ernegy necessary to vaporize the entire Ocean?


1.4 ? 10^21 kg
 2260000 j/kg
E=1.4 ? 10^21*2260000
E=3.164e+27 joules
756.214149 petatons
so around continent level+


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 14, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> 1.4 ? 10^21 kg
> 2260000 j/kg
> E=1.4 ? 10^21*2260000
> E=3.164e+27 joules
> ...



Thanks


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 14, 2015)

> But what about flight speed



Probably something to do with escaping black holes or someshit..


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 15, 2015)

So I'm mostly done with Saint Seiya and I'm curious as to where their standing comes from. I mean the whole light speed thing is probably legit because during the 12 Palace arc they wouldn't shut up about how Gold Saints are light speed and then there's this calc



So that's fine but when does the feat mentioned take place? (the images are gone)

It's really the DC that confuses me. I understand how cosmos works and such, Hades made the Underworld and Elysium (though it was in the past and off panel so who knows how long that took) so I understand the Universal thing I suppose, but where do "star" and "galaxy" level characters come from? I guess Galaxy is for Galactic Explosion (which never destroys a real galaxy in the original Seiya series unless it's something that hasn't happened yet or that miniature effect is actually legit), but what does the star level thing come from and how do we know Galactic Explosion hits with galaxy level force? I mean they're doing these feats on a miniature scale like Athena Exclamation (or Galactic Explosion for that matter)being compared to the Big Bang but how is it really that strong if it hasn't done anything on that level.


----------



## Mexikorn (Apr 15, 2015)

Can Blackbeards "Yami Yami no Mi" be used as a form of counterhax outside of One Piece or would that be considered an NFL?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 15, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> So I'm mostly done with Saint Seiya and I'm curious as to where their standing comes from. I mean the whole light speed thing is probably legit because during the 12 Palace arc they wouldn't shut up about how Gold Saints are light speed and then there's this calc
> 
> 
> 
> So that's fine but when does the feat mentioned take place? (the images are gone)


around volume 27 or about episode 1 of elyseum ovas
being fair the translations variates in the number of galaxies they crossed (hell the brazilian one pretty much just says "after so many lights and miles of darkness one finally reaches..." or something like this


> It's really the DC that confuses me. I understand how cosmos works and such, Hades made the Underworld and Elysium (though it was in the past and off panel so who knows how long that took) so I understand the Universal thing I suppose,


not only this, his existance maintaned and owned both worldsand without his cosmo these worlds instantly disappeared (which is where universal+ comes from)
also there is cronos being able to create the big bang or something



> but where do "star" and "galaxy" level characters come from? I guess Galaxy is for Galactic Explosion (which never destroys a real galaxy in the original Seiya series unless it's something that hasn't happened yet or that miniature effect is actually legit), but what does the star level thing come from and how do we know Galactic Explosion hits with galaxy level force? I mean they're doing these feats on a miniature scale like Athena Exclamation (or Galactic Explosion for that matter)being compared to the Big Bang but how is it really that strong if it hasn't done anything on that level.


from repeated statements backed up by stronger characters feats
anytime galaxy explosion is used it is said to be able to wipe galaxies and any time libra weapons are used they are said to be able to crush stars
it also should be noticed that galaxy explosion has fucked up cronos in episode g which says much about its power
Hades Greatest eclipse is a feat that on its mere roundabouts (taking the planets out of their orbit) already warrants large planet level+ tk
then there is kanon galaxy explosion suicide feat that destroyed a planet there in hell.
not to talk about ep g with shura planet buster cut and aldebaran holding the enterity of the sky
there is also many things from LC but it is non cannon so let it be.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah I to to where they cross over to Elysium so I can see the speed.

I can understand where the DC comes from, but outside of the gods it somewhat strikes me as conjecture compared to many other series where we're quite strict. I mean busting a planet isn't a destroying a galaxy and being hyped as star level isn't actually star level (most of the series in the original takes place on earth anyway and they'd never get the chance to bust a star anyway). I mean I'm just saying we're treating it differently than most series for some reason.

Wasn't Episode G not canon as well?


----------



## SunRise (Apr 16, 2015)

Can feats which took place in virtual reality/game (or something like that) be used in versus battles?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 16, 2015)

> Can feats which took place in virtual reality/game (or something like that) be used in versus battles?



Yes, you can...


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 16, 2015)

Can we scale Ultron from Post-Extremis Tony and Bleeding Edge Tony's speed feats?

I dont think weve ever seen him fight Iron Man once after the Extremis debacle but hes been consistently shown to make childs play of pre-extremis Tony (then again so was Mallen and that dude got thrashed afterwards)


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 16, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yeah I to to where they cross over to Elysium so I can see the speed.
> I can understand where the DC comes from, but outside of the gods it somewhat strikes me as conjecture compared to many other series where we're quite strict. I mean busting a planet isn't a destroying a galaxy and being hyped as star level isn't actually star level (most of the series in the original takes place on earth anyway and they'd never get the chance to bust a star anyway). I mean I'm just saying we're treating it differently than most series for some reason.


On episode g we have plenty of high end feats for GS saints one of the most memorable being mu destroying an entire dimension full of stars and planets in the background.
Also the Virgo saints clash in next dimension which is SS direct cannon sequel has the creation and destruction of multiples pocket universes


> Wasn't Episode G not canon as well?


Considering how kurumada confirmed it as a prequel we have it as cannon.
The same can't be said about LC,tho (dat moon buster ryuseiken )
.


----------



## Alita (Apr 16, 2015)

I know multiverse level begins at being able to destroy/affect at least 4 universes but where does multiverse+ level begin at? 100 universes? 1000? 1 million?


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 16, 2015)

Multiversal begins at being able to affect 2 universes.

The plus isn't there to signify another magnitude of multiversal, it's meant to imply the stat is at least as high as what comes before it.

Character X is city level+ because he stomped a guy who stomped a guy who clashed with a guy who busted a mountain with his pinkie finger all the way back in the first arc.

Character Y is city level because his most powerful attack yielded megatons.


----------



## Solar (Apr 16, 2015)

Unlike every other tier, multiversal+ is usually for infinite multiversal feats.


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 16, 2015)

I thought that was megaversal or something.


----------



## Solar (Apr 16, 2015)

Tacocat said:


> I thought that was megaversal or something.



I would say infinitely multiversal, but that "ly" at the end is too hard to remember every time.

"Don't think harder or smarter" is my motto.


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 16, 2015)

Yeah, I would just call it infinitely multiversal as well.


----------



## Alita (Apr 16, 2015)

Tacocat said:


> Multiversal begins at being able to affect 2 universes.
> 
> The plus isn't there to signify another magnitude of multiversal, it's meant to imply the stat is at least as high as what comes before it.
> 
> ...


Oh okay thanks.


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 17, 2015)

Whats the durability of titanium steel? As in fragmentation or vaporization?


----------



## SunRise (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah, Multiverse means inifnite collection of universes (according to Marvel who forced  spread of this word)  but we call guys who can bust 3 or 1 000 000 000 or infinite number of universes with same term - "Multiversal" for some unknown reasons.


----------



## Solar (Apr 17, 2015)

SunRise said:


> Yeah, Multiverse means inifnite collection of universes (according to Marvel who forced  spread of this word)  but we call guys who can bust 3 or 1 000 000 000 or infinite number of universes with same term - "Multiversal" for some unknown reasons.



Strictly speaking, multiversal just means multiple universes, and two is multiple. 

People who can bust an infinite amount are "multiversal+," and the ones who bust less than that are "multiversal."


----------



## Shining Force (Apr 18, 2015)

When did Naruto Part-I become MHS? I missed it. So can somebody please link the calc or feat??


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 18, 2015)

>.> er it didn't

As for the wiki page

Someone edited the Naruto's page in the wiki and made it confusing

... It basically should be 


Key: Base Form | Sage Mode | Tailed Beast Transformations | KCM/RM | Bijuu Mode | Bijuu Sage Mode | Six Paths Sage Mode | 100% Kurama Six Path Biju Sage Mode | *The Last Base Form | The Last BSM
*
But the editor ended up doing it like this

Key: Base Form, "*The last Base form*" | Sage Mode | Tailed Beast Transformations | KCM/RM | Bijuu Mode | Bijuu Sage Mode | Six Paths Sage Mode | 100% Kurama Six Path Biju Sage Mode

Basically he put it like that and well you end up with

speed like this

Speed: Hypersonic+, "*Massively Hypersonic*" | Hypersonic+ (kept up and dodged the Third Raikage's Nukite) | Hypersonic+ (KN6 and up) | Hypersonic+, massively hypersonic reactions (kept pace with the 4th Raikage, and was able to dodge his fastest punch) | Massively hypersonic (was capable of intercepting Bijuudamas) | Massively hypersonic | Massively hypersonic+ (one of the fastest characters in the series)

and he basically edited it half assed that he only updated 3 stats..

Speed, Durability and DC...  instead of everything.

He had a note for the Dura and DC but forgot to put one for the speed....

Also this stat is outdated from what I recall we had Naruto Pain Arc at MHS due to FRS


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 18, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Also this stat is outdated from what I recall we had Naruto Pain Arc at MHS due to FRS



We did?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 18, 2015)

Er I'm not sure?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 18, 2015)

Nope, we have Pain Arc SM Nardo at Mach 70. The mach 250 calc was debunked.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 18, 2015)

SM should have MHS reflexes though since it can react better than the MHS KCM Naruto, not sure about just Pein arc though


----------



## Brightsteel (Apr 18, 2015)

Jinbe get's scaled to Doflamingo's meteor feat doesn't he?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 18, 2015)

along with Ace, Boa and Marco, yea. ... Basically anyone note worthy in part 1 get scaled to it...


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 18, 2015)

Pretty sure we cant apply this to jinbe unless we have any reasons to think he is comparable to current mt.(like boa who has it due to being a high tier shichibuka and thus comparable with dofla)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 18, 2015)

Jinbe doesn't have more hype than Boa?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 18, 2015)

The only reason you can't apply this to Jinbei is if you think Current Law>Jinbei...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 18, 2015)

I figure current Law is > Boa as well...so yeah. I feel like we're a bit too liberal with the mach 2000.


----------



## Brightsteel (Apr 18, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I figure current Law is > Boa as well...so yeah. I feel like we're a bit too liberal with the mach 2000.



Couldn't him intercepting an attack from a bloodlusted Akainu, be reason enough to give scaling?


----------



## AgentAAA (Apr 18, 2015)

jinbei should at least get scaled to it in water.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 18, 2015)

well i myself wouldn't really give it to boa either...(hell i barely would give it to non luffy MT members) 
was just the consensus last time i checked,really


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 19, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> SM should have MHS reflexes though since it can react better than the MHS KCM Naruto, not sure about just Pein arc though



No, it's just that SM sensing was better suited to the type of opponent he was fighting than KCM sensing. KCM senses intent, which the mindless Edo he was fighting at the time was kinda lacking.

That said he probably has MHS reactions regardless of that anyway, unless we are under the assumption that his CHou Odama FRS is to fast for him to react to.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 19, 2015)

Ok so apparently a 10. 5 megaton Nuke was able to create a 6,000 ft wide, 150 ft deep hole at ground zero. 

If this is true, how do we only only get low triple digit kilton values for something like Melodias Edinburgh Feat? He seems to be destroying a lot more. Is is because people use pulverization and the nuke vaporized it?


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 19, 2015)

Does an electrical discharge move as fast as lightning?

Like if a character absorbs electricity from a building the shoots it out of his hand would that be considered lightning speed since a lightning bolt is basically an electric discharge as well or is it more complicated than that?


----------



## Kazu (Apr 19, 2015)

There's a figure for electric discharge being at 60km/s

But I'd go with no, that particular feat can't be used to justify using the figure.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 19, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Jinbe get's scaled to Doflamingo's meteor feat doesn't he?



He does. Jinbei has already done things like intercepting Akainu and blocking attacks  from postskip G2 Luffy as well as keeping up with him.


----------



## SunRise (Apr 19, 2015)

*Dr. White*, what feat are you talking about? Which chapter?


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Apr 19, 2015)

Nukes are not magical perfect energy-transfer attacks like a lot of attacks in fiction seem to be in effect.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 19, 2015)

Also the fact Edinburgh castle was just ~10 meters wide in the crater panel


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Apr 19, 2015)

Can you guys please help me i need some scans of galaxy level destruction for saint seyia .My friend doesn't belive that they are as powerful as i say they are


----------



## Solar (Apr 19, 2015)

Your friend is right; their best feat is merely roof level.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 19, 2015)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Can you guys please help me i need some scans of galaxy level destruction for saint seyia .My friend doesn't belive that they are as powerful as i say they are


The only galaxy destruction you are going to find from classic outside consistent statements is  destroying the dimension that contained
episode g has cronos creating the big bang iirc and mu casually wiping a dimension that had countless stars (which means is at least borderline galatic level) inside on 
Next dimension has virgo saints clash 
LC has defteros wiping a galaxy sized dimension  (or something around these lines) on his gaiden and aspros generating a neutron star/ black hole on his (but it is non cannon so fuck it)
Im more than out of time here so please bear with portuguese and spanish scans


----------



## Sablés (Apr 19, 2015)

Pretty sure Kanon's last Galaxian Explosion was visually Galaxy-level


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 19, 2015)

I was questioning the same thing, they never actually bust galaxies or stars, they just visually or a miniature level do the shit they do. The only thing that gives it real weight is basing it off of offscreen stuff.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 19, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I was questioning the same thing, they never actually bust galaxies or stars, they just visually or a miniature level do the shit they do. The only thing that gives it real weight is basing it off of offscreen stuff.


When you wipe out a dimensi?n that has a pletoria of stars in it you are busting stars
The explosions being or not offpanel is irrelevant.
Also the fact the dimension are pocket sized holds no meaning on how bigger they are inside if this is what you are implying.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 20, 2015)

> Also the fact the dimension are pocket sized holds no meaning on how bigger they are inside if this is what you are implying.



Er Iwan, They kind of do....... Unless the person can enter the pocket dimension and be the same size as those who lives there or have shown to create planet or stars the size of IRL planet and stars.... it won't result in universal or something.. .they'd just fall under dimensional/space manipulation ability at best...


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 20, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Er Iwan, They kind of do....... Unless the person can enter the pocket dimension and be the same size as those who lives there or have shown to create planet or stars the size of IRL planet and stars.... it won't result in universal or something.. .they'd just fall under dimensional/space manipulation ability at best...


Iapeto dimensions can be entered and are absurdly bigger inside yes.
As for creation you have hades feat(not really a Pocket one,tho)


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 20, 2015)

Always wondered this but why cant people with fast rection speed move their legs fast to have higher level travel speed?

Also whats the range of combat speef


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 20, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Always wondered this but why cant people with fast rection speed move their legs fast to have higher level travel speed?
> 
> Also whats the range of combat speef


becaus they are not even nearly the same thing
mike tyson can't run faster than usain bolt despite having way better reactions and combat speed
reaction speed is just for things like perceiving the movement of an attack and dodge it
combat speed is for dodging things at point in blank and fully react and fight against combatents with x speed
you can't just assume a character can use x speed for more time than he was ever able to do so you can't scalle either to travel speed taht is how fast you can run/fly
of course travel speed has some bearing with reactions (because you need to keep with your own walk) but if there is anything the other way around is not nearly as easy to quantify.


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 20, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> becaus they are not even nearly the same thing
> mike tyson can't run faster than usain bolt despite having way better reactions and combat speed
> reaction speed is just for things like perceiving the movement of an attack and dodge it
> combat speed is for dodging things at point in blank and fully react and fight against combatents with x speed
> ...



I meant characters who perceive time on a different level (nanosecond - picosecond level shit) its kind of hard to think why they wouldnt be able to move like that)


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 20, 2015)

How much an a character ft if they have striking strength of 52 Zettatons?


----------



## Merlight (Apr 21, 2015)

> Whats the durability of titanium steel? As in fragmentation or vaporization?



Steel fragmentation goes from 12.5 to 50 joules per cm^3 (50 joules is only for very high quality steel). 
 Violent fragmentation goes from 250 for average steel to 1000 J/cc for high quality military-grade modern steel. 

The melting value for steel is 7,309.87 J/cc and the vaporization value is 60,117.42 J/cc.



copypasta 4 u but I can't really be bothered to source the other values other than melting and vaporization, but I think they seem reasonable but if you want to reverse google search the values to cite it be my guest.


----------



## Kazu (Apr 21, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> How much an a character ft if they have striking strength of 52 Zettatons?



How much can they lift?

It's really unknown. The ratio between lifting and striking strength isn't consistent in real life, much less fiction.


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 21, 2015)

Kazu said:


> How much can they lift?
> 
> It's really unknown. The ratio between lifting and striking strength isn't consistent in real life, much less fiction.



I ask because we do that vice versa. Thats pretty much how we got building level strength for spidey because of the force needed to etc.



Merlight said:


> Steel fragmentation goes from 12.5 to 50 joules per cm^3 (50 joules is only for very high quality steel).
> Violent fragmentation goes from 250 for average steel to 1000 J/cc for high quality military-grade modern steel.
> 
> The melting value for steel is 7,309.87 J/cc and the vaporization value is 60,117.42 J/cc.
> ...



Thank you ^^


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 21, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> I meant characters who perceive time on a different level (nanosecond - picosecond level shit) its kind of hard to think why they wouldnt be able to move like that)


there is an obvious need for your reflexes to exist when you are running and even , in a minor extent, flying.
but there is no need for you to run absurds distances just because you can perceive or even move and fight at meele range at those speeds.
it doesn't matter how fast they perceive things if their body has no feats of handling this kind of speed burst, it is a matter of stamina and physical conditions that you can't just arbitraly assume and that utterly contradicts in panel feats 90% of the times.
same deal with lifting strength, you need to be able to tank and dish the potential energy of when you are lifting in order to perform a lifting feat but the other way around is a whole new deal with no especific correlation


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 21, 2015)

Ok well viously theres a way to convert them if thats how we got strikig strength for multiple characters. This literally.would require the equation in reverse with a low balling timeframe for safety


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 21, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Ok well viously theres a way to convert them if thats how we got strikig strength for multiple characters. This literally.would require the equation in reverse with a low balling timeframe for safety


no because there is no feat to calc it from 
you can calc dc from lifting strenght  feats because when you lift something at x heigth you don't deal with just newtons (MG) but also exert potential energy yourself (MGH)
you can't calc lifting strength for a character who is planet level just because of the former because he can be planet level for a pletoria of reasons that have absolutely nothing to do with MG.


----------



## Solar (Apr 22, 2015)

^ It depends on the situation.


----------



## Alita (Apr 23, 2015)

This might be a dumb question to ask but I'm going to ask it anyway.

If a character destroys a dimension that is as big as a star but by visuals the only thing which can be seen inside the dimension is a planet, would that make the character a star buster based on how big the dimension is or would they only be a planet buster since that's all which can be seen in the dimension?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 23, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> This might be a dumb question to ask but I'm going to ask it anyway.
> 
> If a character destroys a dimension that is as big as a star but by visuals the only thing which can be seen inside the dimension is a planet, would that make the character a star buster based on how big the dimension is or would they only be a planet buster since that's all which can be seen in the dimension?


if you have the means to quantify the dimension as star sized then i suppose so.
mostly we don't,tho


----------



## Blαck (Apr 23, 2015)

Can never remember the answer to this but what's the difference between a multiverse and a megaverse? 

Why? Because supposedly Kami Tenchi did some shit with megaverses that puts him above TOAA.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 23, 2015)

depends who you ask on what day


----------



## Blαck (Apr 23, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> depends who you ask on what day








                    .


----------



## Alita (Apr 23, 2015)

One other thing I'm curious about, does the force of gravity have any effect on a planet's GBE and how difficult it is to destroy?

For example, if a planet's gravity is 10 times greater than that of earth's does it mean it would be 10 times harder to destroy or have a GBE 10 times greater than that of earth's?


----------



## Solar (Apr 23, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Can never remember the answer to this but what's the difference between a multiverse and a megaverse?
> 
> Why? Because supposedly Kami Tenchi did some shit with megaverses that puts him above TOAA.



A megaverse is at least two infinite multiverses.

Of course, like moebringer said, depending on the day, people will say that one infinite multiverse is equal in size to two infinite multiverses (depending on infinites).


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 23, 2015)

Was the subatomic explosion feat done by base Sentry or Void Sentry?


----------



## Solar (Apr 23, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> One other thing I'm curious about, does the force of gravity have any effect on a planet's GBE and how difficult it is to destroy?
> 
> For example, if a planet's gravity is 10 times greater than that of earth's does it mean it would be 10 times harder to destroy or have a GBE 10 times greater than that of earth's?



It depends on the mass and the radius of the planet.


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 23, 2015)

Gravity is a small part of it also mass comes into play

If an asteroid is twice the size of the earth and have a GBE greater it still would barely mark past small planet level because the mass it weighs alot less


----------



## Jamrock (Apr 24, 2015)

Where does mach 6600 negi come from? And can someone provide a link to where it says he is?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 24, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Gravity is a small part of it also mass comes into play
> 
> If an asteroid is twice the size of the earth and have a GBE greater it still would barely mark past small planet level because the mass it weighs alot less




Kek. If the asteroid has a GBE greater than that of Earth, then of course, it'd take planet+ energies to bust it.
GBE is dependent on mass, and to a lesser extent, radius. Mass is the most important tho, since it defines the acceleration due to gravity.


And to the guy above, Negi is Mach 6k from being lightning speed. 2260km/s, I think.


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 24, 2015)

Im not hearing a contradiction to my statement.


----------



## Regicide (Apr 24, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> If an asteroid is twice the size of the earth and have a GBE greater it still would barely mark past small planet level because the mass it weighs alot less


What the fuck am I reading?

A celestial body with a greater GBE than the Earth would, by definition, require more energy to permanently shatter.


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 24, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Im not hearing a contradiction to my statement.



You contradicted your own statement. Look up what GBE is before throwing it around like you know the term.


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 24, 2015)

Tacocat said:


> You contradicted your own statement. Look up what GBE is before throwing it around like you know the term.



Except I didnt....congratulations youve openly shown everyone you're both stupid and rude.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Apr 24, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Except I didnt....congratulations youve openly shown everyone you're both stupid and rude.





> the binding energy is the opposite of the system's change in potential energy as its bits are moved an infinite distance apart.  This works as well for gravitationally bound systems like planets as it does for molecules bound by the electromagnetic force and atomic nuclei bound by the strong nuclear force. In the case of the  Earth, its gravitational binding energy is equal in magnitude and opposite in sign to the energy required to move its gravitationally bound atoms and molecules an infinite distance apart.


Read this, then give it another read. Think about what you said.


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 24, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Read this, then give it another read. Think about what you said.


Again no form of contradictions exist.


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 24, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Except I didnt....congratulations youve openly shown everyone you're both stupid and rude.



Congratulations, you've openly shown you don't understand what GBE is


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 24, 2015)

Tacocat said:


> Congratulations, you've openly shown you don't understand what GBE is



Gravitational Binding Energy


----------



## Totally not a cat (Apr 24, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Again no form of contradictions exist.





> gravitational binding energy is equal in magnitude and opposite in sign to the energy required to move its gravitationally bound atoms and molecules an infinite distance apart.


I.e. the energy to blow it up.

To say that a celestial body with a higher GBE than Earth would require less energy to be destroyed is an oxymoron.


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 24, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> I.e. the energy to blow it up.
> 
> To say that a celestial body with a higher GBE than Earth would require less energy to be destroyed is an oxymoron.



So a marshmallow bigger than the earth would have the same durability?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Apr 24, 2015)

Besides, there's no way an asteroid twice as big as Earth is going hold less mass.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Apr 24, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> So a marshmallow bigger than the earth would have the same durability?



Do you know what an asteroid is?


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 24, 2015)

Knowing the acronym hardly implies understanding


----------



## Regicide (Apr 24, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> So a marshmallow bigger than the earth would have the same durability?


Because durability and GBE are clearly equatable concepts.

Never mind that that's not even a remotely cogent comparison.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 24, 2015)

>implying a marshmallow is going to have earth mass even if it was jupiter sized
also good job at completely missing the point of what GBE is.
it doesn't matter wether the marshmallow has or not earth durability what does matter is that unless its gbe is overcomed he will just keep  regenerating himself via the gravity bind


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 24, 2015)

He doesn't know how Gravity works....


----------



## Brightsteel (Apr 24, 2015)

Is Mace without the Superconducting Loop comparable to Sidious in terms of power?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Apr 25, 2015)

I know Ace get's powerscaled to stronger stuff but is this Ace's best feat he himself has done:  ?


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 25, 2015)

Yes, if I recall GM got embarrisinly low numbers, but in reality we really compare it to Zoro and Luffy level feats.

Though it won't compare to G4 Luffy.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Apr 25, 2015)

I ask because people that say Ace is still > Luffy always bring that feat up. I'll admit it does look like way more than 3 city blocks but it is what it is. I've always figured post ts Zoro was > Ace anyway.


----------



## kaminogan (Apr 26, 2015)

haven't been here in a while, 

so, is there no anime battledome anymore ?

thanks in advance,


----------



## Solar (Apr 26, 2015)

It's gone. All anime matches go in the main dome.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 27, 2015)

Where do we currently have Dante at in stats


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 27, 2015)

What are the most popular series used around here (aside from DBZ and HST)


----------



## Alita (Apr 27, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Where do we currently have Dante at in stats


Dante from DMC?

A user by the name of heavy metal thunder did a bunch of calc blogs on DMC in the past but got rid of them. He was at some degree of multi block level dura and dc and on the lower end of hypersonic+ in speed (Mach 15 or 20 from what I remember.).

In the OBD speed calc list there is a mach 11+ calc listed there for vergil which I;m certain scales to dante. There's also a mach 20+ calc from some lightning blitz.

There's also a 45+ tons of tnt feat for dc calc in regards to Abigail which I'd assume also scales to dante.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 27, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> Dante from DMC?
> 
> A user by the name of heavy metal thunder did a bunch of calc blogs on DMC in the past but got rid of them. He was at some degree of multi block level dura and dc and on the lower end of hypersonic+ in speed (Mach 15 or 20 from what I remember.).
> 
> ...


Felt this was outdated. Heard some talk of island level Dante.

Gotta do some digging


----------



## xmysticgohanx (May 1, 2015)

How many kt or mt is this:  ?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 1, 2015)

island level dante comes from mundus island feat which was calced at around 1,2 mmegatons
sadly, by HMT
i mean, seriously, what's the fucking point on deleting blogs ?
i wonder if mods still have acess to the deleted ones so we can save and reupdate them

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Iwandesu (May 1, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> How many kt or mt is this:  ?


using wood vaporization (1669 j/cc)
11,895,935637763.657 x 1669
1.98543166 ? 10^16 joules
or
4.74529555 megatons
this is roughly small city level no idea if this was ever accepted, tho


----------



## Jamrock (May 2, 2015)

Can anyone post a link to some kill la kill calcs?


----------



## Brightsteel (May 4, 2015)

The Adult TImeline was created because Link was defeated by Ganon like with the Downfall Timeline, but was sent back in time while the Seven Sages sealed him in the sacred realm correct?


----------



## Gibbs (May 4, 2015)

What is Bluto (from Popeye's) durability typically accepted to be at?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 4, 2015)

Jamrock said:


> Can anyone post a link to some kill la kill calcs?


darth deleted her blogs....
seriously... what the fuck


----------



## Dr. White (May 4, 2015)

How destructive does this look like someone who's done a good amount of calcs?


Reference:


----------



## Alita (May 4, 2015)

Jamrock said:


> Can anyone post a link to some kill la kill calcs?


----------



## Gibbs (May 4, 2015)

What is Bluto (from Popeye's) durability typically accepted to be at?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 4, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> How destructive does this look like someone who's done a good amount of calcs?
> 
> 
> Reference:


reference is too small to pinpoint anything.
also which tree is this ? is there anything to compare its size ?


----------



## Dr. White (May 4, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> reference is too small to pinpoint anything.
> also which tree is this ? is there anything to compare its size ?



It's the Fairy Forest Tree V2

There are a couple of shots I can pull up that might be better.
View of Tree from afar


Shot from Under Albion


Size of King's Plant in Comparison


Fat Albion in comparison to Camelot

*Spoiler*: __ 







Direct Albion Comparison


----------



## Iwandesu (May 4, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> It's the Fairy Forest Tree V2
> 
> There are a couple of shots I can pull up that might be better.
> View of Tree from afar
> ...


Finding its size seems easy enough.
keep in mind that unless we have any reason to believe that it is not made of human flesh the value will most likely tops as solid town level


----------



## Brightsteel (May 4, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Finding its size seems easy enough.
> keep in mind that unless we have any reason to believe that it is not made of human flesh the value will most likely tops as solid town level



Err....it's a tree....be pretty reasonable to assume that it's made of wood wouldn't it?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (May 4, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> The Adult TImeline was created because Link was defeated by Ganon like with the Downfall Timeline, but was sent back in time while the Seven Sages sealed him in the sacred realm correct?



No...

Adult Timeline is where the Hero of Time won, was sent back in time and the timeline he was sent back from kept moving onto Wind Waker


----------



## Iwandesu (May 4, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Err....it's a tree....be pretty reasonable to assume that it's made of wood wouldn't it?


he wants to calc the destruction of the big homunculi, right ?
if the thing king vaped is the tree that is comparable to the kyuubi sized homunculi or made of wood then i have actually  pretty high hopes for this feat


----------



## Dr. White (May 4, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Finding its size seems easy enough.
> keep in mind that unless we have any reason to believe that it is not made of human flesh the value will most likely tops as solid town level



You mean Albion? 

Well they are demons first off, so Idk why they would be given huamn flesh consistency. The albion that fought in Camelot, was completely unscathed by , so that is one resistant feat.

Meliodas also couldn't cut it with his regular sword (the one he used vs demon Hendrickson)


----------



## Iwandesu (May 4, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> You mean Albion?
> 
> Well they are demons first off, so Idk why they would be given huamn flesh consistency. The albion that fought in Camelot, was completely unscathed by , so that is one resistant feat.
> 
> Meliodas also couldn't cut it with his regular sword (the one he used vs demon Hendrickson)


well i never though of them as normal humans.
but this is the best thing we can base off for low ball unless there is anything specificating otherwise
just like how vaping any human sized superhuman would by itself yeild just small building (aside from the obvious powerscalling regarding killing it)


----------



## Dr. White (May 4, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> well i never though of them as normal humans.
> but this is the best thing we can base off for low ball unless there is anything specificating otherwise
> just like how vaping any human sized superhuman would by itself yeild just small building (aside from the obvious powerscalling regarding killing it)



Well I just think i showed enough feats for it not to be given human scaling. Someone like Ban with small city Durability could not tank that slash from melodias without being cut. Meliodas even complimented it's strength itself. Albion is one of the strongest demons too boot so his fire resistance feat is pretty beastly too.


----------



## Dr. White (May 4, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Err....it's a tree....be pretty reasonable to assume that it's made of wood wouldn't it?



Fairywood is apparently different from regular wood, as it can't be burned by regular fire. Don't know if that matters though.


----------



## Brightsteel (May 4, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> Fairywood is apparently different from regular wood, as it can't be burned by regular fire. Don't know if that matters though.



Probably not. Just assuming it's wood, would allow for a reasonable low-end for the feat.


----------



## Dr. White (May 4, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Probably not. Just assuming it's wood, would allow for a reasonable low-end for the feat.



True, that's what I figured, but as Iwan said I was referring to Albion being vaped.

So apparently it takes 10Gj to vape 1 cubic meter of earth crust......And somehow it slipped my mind that the Albions are *Golems*.


----------



## Gibbs (May 5, 2015)

What is Bluto (from Popeye) durability?


----------



## Gibbs (May 5, 2015)

Does the Celestial Spirit King from Fairy Tail possess any sort of mindfuck resistance?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 5, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> What is Bluto (from Popeye) durability?


Toonforce level +


----------



## Iwandesu (May 5, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Does the Celestial Spirit King from Fairy Tail possess any sort of mindfuck resistance?


I'm under the impression Lucy spirits have resisted mind control before.
Not enterely sure tho


----------



## Gibbs (May 5, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Toonforce level +



So on the scale that the OBD has in place, he would be what? planet level?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 5, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> So on the scale that the OBD has in place, he would be what? planet level?


wathever bs toonforce has given to popeye's dc.
so probably even bigger than this


----------



## Tom Servo (May 7, 2015)

Can someone tell me what kind of feat this is??

Thanos forcibly has Captain Marvel switch places with his alternate self Rick Jones whose in the Negative Zone


*Spoiler*: __ 








Is this like a teleportation or perhaps some form of transmutation feat?


----------



## shade0180 (May 7, 2015)

Something like a Dimensional swap..


----------



## Visa (May 8, 2015)

Not sure if someone has already asked this and sorry if it's redundant, but what is the DC of Luffy's Kong Gun and/or the amount of force that was used?


----------



## Brightsteel (May 9, 2015)

Err...recently started reading To Aru, and I had a question....does Accelerator ever regain the ability to utilize Accelerator (his ability) without utilizing the Mikasa network and his choker?


----------



## Regicide (May 9, 2015)

Yes, and no.

He's always reliant on the network after getting a bullet to the head, but he can access his powers without it under specific circumstances.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 9, 2015)

Kong Gun can probably be scaled to Zoro's slashes at best honestly. Make a really good case for it. 

Worst comes to worse its way more powerful than EG.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (May 9, 2015)

Is 21st budokai Goku's jump into the air more impressive than what his Oozaru form did in the first arc?


----------



## Brightsteel (May 9, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Yes, and no.
> 
> He's always reliant on the network after getting a bullet to the head, but he can access his powers without it under specific circumstances.



When he manifests his wings?


----------



## Regicide (May 9, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> When he manifests his wings?


Pretty much.


----------



## Brightsteel (May 9, 2015)

Thanks. +1


----------



## Iwandesu (May 9, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Is 21st budokai Goku's jump into the air more impressive than what his Oozaru form did in the first arc?


oozaru just broke pilaf mansion.
it is pretty much at least large building in virtue of its sheer size,tho
but no, goku jump is by no means stronger unless it was far more impressive than what i recall


----------



## xmysticgohanx (May 9, 2015)

Found the calc for 21st Goku, he's at 20 kg of tnt force lol. Tao was calced at ~5 tons so is that when he's around Oozaru? So his power level is around 100, not bad. 22nd Goku has a power level of 180 so it makes sense.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 9, 2015)

What is the necessary energy needed to crack oceanic lithosphere?

How do we determine that stuff anyway


----------



## Brightsteel (May 10, 2015)

How fast are Star Wars blaster bolts?


----------



## Imagine (May 10, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> Not sure if someone has already asked this and sorry if it's redundant, but what is the DC of Luffy's Kong Gun and/or the amount of force that was used?





B Rabbit said:


> Kong Gun can probably be scaled to Zoro's slashes at best honestly. Make a really good case for it.
> 
> Worst comes to worse its way more powerful than EG.


They should be scaleable to Don Sai's 1 MT kick. Luffy already has a couple of triple digit KT calcs that can match Zoro's slashes. He was already well above Sai. Now he's laughably above Sai.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 10, 2015)

I meant Zoro's 20 Megaton slashes.


----------



## Imagine (May 10, 2015)

Hell no.  

And it was 11 MT


----------



## B Rabbit (May 10, 2015)

Oh ok so it must have went down. 

I don't see why not. 
Gear 4 Luffy > Zoro and Law.


----------



## AgentAAA (May 12, 2015)

would this be considered hax, reality warp, or some form of traditionaly applyable DC?



> The light struck one of his
> ships and enveloped it, creating a glow that was visible
> even amid the sun’s rays. The ship was clearly lit, a
> nimbus playing about it, and then that aura collapsed
> ...


----------



## Imagine (May 12, 2015)

Light struck down and crumbled a ship into nothing? Sounds like applicable DC to me.


----------



## AgentAAA (May 12, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Light struck down and crumbled a ship into nothing? Sounds like applicable DC to me.



an energy weapon hits it and then the impact compresses the ship until it is entirely gone. not sure how causing something to collapse in on itself is quantified. so, mainly what I'm asking.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 12, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> an energy weapon hits it and then the impact compresses the ship until it is entirely gone. not sure how causing something to collapse in on itself is quantified. so, mainly what I'm asking.


do compressive strength for low end and atomization for high.
it is not like the ship becomes paper or anything like this


----------



## SunRise (May 13, 2015)

What is value for wood fragmenatation and violent fragmentatiopn?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 13, 2015)

SunRise said:


> What is value for wood fragmenatation and violent fragmentatiopn?


There is none.
Or at least we couldnt be bothered to quantify given The pletoria of variables to take into account.
Compressive strength can be used some times not sure about the value tho


----------



## AgentAAA (May 13, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> do compressive strength for low end and atomization for high.
> it is not like the ship becomes paper or anything like this



given that no trace of the ship is left at all, wouldn't atomization be used in that case?
Disintegration is used to describe it as a term later on in the book, I remember.
Still, just figured that given it seems to basically be focusing it into a single point black hole style, before making it disappear entirely, that it might be some form of impossibility.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 14, 2015)

Can we powerscale bloodlusted Silver Surfer's DC from Thor's mightiest hammer swing? (like that time he and BRB destroyed that star devouring engine which I believe puts their DC and Star System level+)


----------



## AgentAAA (May 15, 2015)

how much power is needed to disperse a gas giant?


----------



## SunRise (May 15, 2015)

Energy to pulverize concrete?


----------



## Blαck (May 15, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Can we powerscale bloodlusted Silver Surfer's DC from Thor's mightiest hammer swing? (like that time he and BRB destroyed that star devouring engine which I believe puts their DC and Star System level+)



Yeah but in general most view Thor>SS, but that is mostly due to PIS and whatnot.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (May 17, 2015)

Can someone calc how much Gohan's energy filled the meter, percentage wise?


----------



## AgentAAA (May 19, 2015)

how much durability would a human need to survive the primary airburst of a 1.2 megaton nuke?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 19, 2015)

Probably building level or so.


----------



## Gibbs (May 20, 2015)

Which is heavier, Mjolnir or the TARDIS ?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 20, 2015)

Mjolnir's shit isn't based on weight; it's magic.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 20, 2015)

Whats the deal with this feat?



Was Hulk amped in some way or was Thor's hammer fake or something (never read this comic strip)


----------



## B Rabbit (May 21, 2015)

Hulk was just that strong. 

Never doubt the combination of the Hulk and his writers.


----------



## Solar (May 21, 2015)

How strong was evil (Black Adam empowered) Mary Marvel? I saw a post where EM said above Herald level, but that was several years ago so I wanted to see if that was still the general thought.


----------



## Imagine (May 22, 2015)

What's officially city busting again?


----------



## shade0180 (May 22, 2015)

something around 6 megaton point something maybe?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (May 22, 2015)

Imagine said:


> What's officially city busting again?



6.3 mt according to this


----------



## Imperator100 (May 24, 2015)

How many images can we have in a single post?


----------



## Solar (May 24, 2015)

Twenty images per post.


----------



## Imperator100 (May 24, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Twenty images per post.



Thank you.


----------



## kaminogan (May 25, 2015)

what's the speed for pain (deva) and itachi (sasuke fight) ?

would prefer machs,


----------



## Iwandesu (May 26, 2015)

kaminogan said:


> what's the speed for pain (deva) and itachi (sasuke fight) ?
> 
> would prefer machs,


Pain easily reacted against sm nardo FRS so mach 70.
Meanwhile sasuke is at least faster than base nardo so mach 60+
This is for combat speed and reactions,tho


----------



## Brightsteel (May 26, 2015)

Did the Admirals get stronger after the time-skip?


----------



## shade0180 (May 26, 2015)

We totally have no idea.. They could have or not...

The thing with the admirals are they are already top tier since the start of the story..


----------



## Tom Servo (May 27, 2015)

How strong is Pre-Crisis Superman? What is his best strength and Durability feat?

I heard he survived the Big Bang and something about 100 Galaxies imploding in on him?


----------



## Imagine (May 27, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Did the Admirals get stronger after the time-skip?



No they just didn't show their full potential.


----------



## November (May 27, 2015)

What are the stats of Evangeline Mcdowell (Negima)?


----------



## shade0180 (May 27, 2015)

Low 4 digit mach around 2k or higher..... 2-3 digit Megaton DC if I recall correctly... And varieties of hax.


----------



## Imperator100 (May 27, 2015)

How much energy does it take to cause someone's head to explode?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 27, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> How much energy does it take to cause someone's head to explode?


some thousands joules (superhuman)  should be enough to break through someone head.
but i guess it depends on which level of violence we are dealing with


----------



## xmysticgohanx (May 27, 2015)

I thought Super Sonic was large planet and ftl but the wiki says planet and likely ftl. Why is ftl likely and is planet level dc an error?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 27, 2015)

wiki was sometimes either conservative or wanked as hell (basically it heavily depended on who would write the profiles)
the speed is probably because the only ftl feat we have for sonic (afaia) is something kinda difficult to stack up powerscalling wise and "ftl" just meant "way faster than base sonic who is ls or wathever calcs put him at"
he should be scalled to that boss with a moon vaporizer large planet level cannon unless i'm missing something, tho


----------



## Solar (May 27, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> How strong was evil (Black Adam empowered) Mary Marvel? I saw a post where EM said above Herald level, but that was several years ago so I wanted to see if that was still the general thought.



Bump.

As you try to post, you appear to be unsuccessful. "What's going on? Why can't I post?" you say.
A mysterious man approach[e]s and greets you "I'm Reznor, the administrator."
"I can't post, what's wrong?" you say, despairingly searching in his eyes for answers.
"The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters." Reznor replies. "Add some words in an um tag or put extra spaces between words or something." 

You look at your post for a moment and then look back, but Reznor has vanished.


----------



## Alita (May 28, 2015)

Have there been any calcs done in regards to the series akame ga kill? If so can someone link me to all of them so I know specifically how strong characters in the verse are?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 28, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> Have there been any calcs done in regards to the series akame ga kill? If so can someone link me to all of them so I know specifically how strong characters in the verse are?


There are plenty of them.
I myself have done 3 you can see in my "uncategorized" calc subsection
The dc one is not accepted and both the speed ones are contested. 
I'll get around the latters someday but if you want to know about the current accepted values look for mine's lighting dodge mid end and willy's end for cosmina speed.(faster than the eye and low hypersonic iirc)
Coston made some calcs which for obvious reasons are most likely not accepted and violent hood made a dc calc for pumpkin which actually should scalle to top tier folks


----------



## Tom Servo (May 28, 2015)

what is pre-crisis supes best strength and durability feat?


----------



## Imperator100 (May 28, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> what is pre-crisis supes best strength and durability feat?



For Durability IIRC correctly he took an a Big Bang Level Attack that was supposed out to wipe out a timeline.


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 29, 2015)

Was FTL+ fiinal fantasy XI characters debunked? Or never accepted to begin with?


----------



## Solar (May 29, 2015)

It was accepted by when rechecked it a while ago, I saw that it wouldn't meet the OBD standard of evidence. I removed it from the wiki a while ago, but I guess people missed the change.

edit: It looks like it'll be added as "possibly," so that's that.


----------



## Alita (May 29, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> There are plenty of them.
> I myself have done 3 you can see in my "uncategorized" calc subsection
> The dc one is not accepted and both the speed ones are contested.
> I'll get around the latters someday but if you want to know about the current accepted values look for mine's lighting dodge mid end and willy's end for cosmina speed.(faster than the eye and low hypersonic iirc)
> Coston made some calcs which for obvious reasons are most likely not accepted and violent hood made a dc calc for pumpkin which actually should scalle to top tier folks


Who is mine?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 29, 2015)

I think we classify Stands with B rank speed as being relativistic now right? And if not there's a MHS calc. In that case, does it mean that Dio on his own (as well as characters from as early as part 1 who are at that level) are that fast? He did react to and flick away Emerald Splash extremely casually and without The World and at the time his body was in worse shape than in part 1, if nothing else it might scale some early characters a bit at least for reactions.


----------



## shade0180 (May 29, 2015)

part 1 and 2 is not getting scaled to part3.. It just means dio got stronger over time...


----------



## Iwandesu (May 30, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> Who is mine?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 30, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> part 1 and 2 is not getting scaled to part3.. It just means dio got stronger over time...



Why would he get stronger if he's weakened by being underwater and headless for years and isn't even adjusted to his body yet? He even says as much. You could make that argument if it was post draining Joseph, but it wasn't and while stands do improve a user's stats to at least peak human+ all around if not more, that's not reason enough to be honest.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 31, 2015)

Since there is no wikia now, I'd like to know ... What are Tsunayoshi Sawada's abilities and where is he sitting DC, Speed and Durability wise ? Actually, the entire Katekyo Hitman Reborn, is he the strongest ? If not, the strongest person is sitting where stats wise ?

I remember something about time stop . I watched so little from KHR, to say that I got to see the first X-Burner would be exaggerating .


----------



## Ramius (May 31, 2015)

What are the best 3 mindfuck/telepathy feat ever? Interested both in terms of quality and in terms of quantity.

And what are the best mindfuck/tp resistance feats?


----------



## Imagine (May 31, 2015)

How much strength is required to do that?


----------



## Ramius (May 31, 2015)

That won't get you any higher than wall level, the speed is pretty nice though, I calc'd it before


----------



## Imagine (May 31, 2015)

Aw 

Nice to have more speed calcs I guess


----------



## Ramius (May 31, 2015)

Your waifu can compete with Kenshin characters and has a speed advantage 
Unless I remember wrong the Kenshin stats


----------



## Imagine (May 31, 2015)

Kenshin is small building to large building iirc.


----------



## Ramius (May 31, 2015)

Ye, and some potential supersonic speed level, but it's not like their durability is exactly good enough not to get beheaded or even just cut. Though now that I think, forget it - they might outclass most Kenshin characters in speed, but RK characters have versatility and ranged techniques.


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 31, 2015)

Do the mechas in SRW gets their feats for their games counterpart? Or only gets feats they did in the game? 

Like anti-spiral has all his feats from his anime counterpart and from the game?(although he does the same thing he does in the anime pretty much, but just to make it clear)


----------



## AgentAAA (May 31, 2015)

Ramius said:


> Ye, and some potential supersonic speed level, but it's not like their durability is exactly good enough not to get beheaded or even just cut. Though now that I think, forget it - they might outclass most Kenshin characters in speed, but RK characters have versatility and ranged techniques.



they should have large building for at least Seijuro and above.
Problem is that there is no "and above" there


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 1, 2015)

^pretty much
any kenshin character worthy a shit has damage soak of at least small building level,tho 
albeit they should be still hurt in some extent by wall-small building level swords (cutting shenanigas and what not)


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 2, 2015)

Can we powerscale Thor and Thanos from Gladiator's strength?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 2, 2015)

Dude I told you, DBZ vs Herald level characters have a really bad track record.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 2, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Can we powerscale Thor and Thanos from Gladiator's strength?



definitely yes for Thanos, he exceeds Gladiator anyway, which should be obvious really 

Thor's hitting power with Mjolnir shouldn't be any less than Gladiator's, at least


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 2, 2015)

Well Thanos didn't want to waste the effort it'd take to beat Gladiator when he ran into the Annihilators but he trolled the hell out of poor BRB.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 3, 2015)

Can someone link me some fairy tail speed calcs?


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 3, 2015)

They kind of don't exist.


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Jun 4, 2015)

Anyone here read Gladiator by Philip Wylie?

I plan on reading it, once I'm done with the series I am reading currently.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 4, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Can someone link me some fairy tail speed calcs?











Only ones I found that weren't made by obvious dupes/trolls

They're slow as fuck basically. 

Idk if any of these are accepted or not either. 

AND idk if any of this shit is still impressive or not by current FT standards.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks
/10char


----------



## Jamrock (Jun 5, 2015)

How fast do you have to be to react to the something that happens in a nanosecond?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 5, 2015)

About Lightspeed or so.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 5, 2015)

Jamrock said:


> How fast do you have to be to react to the something that happens in a nanosecond?



nanosecond reaction time level?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 5, 2015)

How much force is in a galactic tide?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 5, 2015)

Galaxian level force.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 5, 2015)

So the force behind the magnetic gravitational pull of a galaxy is galaxy level?

huh I figured it would be less. (Figured it had more to do with the force of pulling another object and not necessarily the GBE of a galaxy) i'm just wondering how to approach PC Superman's durability feat (the one where he withstood the combined magnetic pull of 100 galaxies)


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 5, 2015)

you asked for the gravitational bide of a galaxy not how much it pulls a certain body
those are completely different things
just like how you don't need to be planet level to escape from earth you don't need to surpass a galaxy gbe to escape from it
what you are asking heavily depends on the distance supes is from said galaxies and even if he is within them i don't know if it will be much impressive
for starters earth gravitational pull over a 70kg human is 4.37925104 ? 10^9 joules

or about building level + (hell if i know to what and in which situation this would applies but that's it )
do you have panels with context to work out ?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 5, 2015)

Does anyone get scaled to Law's 17.7 mt room slash?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 5, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Does anyone get scaled to Law's 17.7 mt room slash?


nah is just a way to gauge his fruit enviromment destruction just like how no one gets scalled to crocodile sand hurricane


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 5, 2015)

i'm not sure if this is what we are looking for but i'll make a fair estimation with tidal force formula using the smallest galaxy's radius and mass to then multiply the result by 100 times


F=GxMxm/r^2
supes weight 107 kg 
F= 6.67384 ? 10^-11 x 2.78474 ? 10^38 x 107/ (1.32447398 ? 10^18)^2
F=0.00000113359 joules
which is below ant level even multiplying by 100
now, this makes sense considering how galaxy tide only have actual side effects when dealing with stars and upwards
but it is obvious that there is a difference between the galactic situation and this one
said difference is that the guy concentrated its energy and applied the galactic pull under the extension of few meters
now i can't be bothered to angscalle the picture right now so let's say supes is 50 meters from that guy (it is actually way less than it but should suffice for now )
F= 6.67384 ? 10^-11 x 2.78474 ? 10^38 x 107/ (50)^2
F=7.9543411e+26 joules
F=7.9543411e+26 x 100
F= 7.9543411e+28 joules
F=19.0113315 exatons
small moon level is the final number


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 7, 2015)

Why does Darkseid get power-scaled from Pre-Crisis Superman?

I just read through his entire Bronze Age run and they literally never met each other once.

The only person whose power we can compare his to is Orion or Infinity Man and his confrontation with them is relatively unimpressive. (Hell Darkseid himself was pretty certain he would lose against Orion so he made a contingency plan to force him to leave)

btw thanks Iwan 

Starting to think that Pre-Crisis characters aren't nearly as powerful as the wiki has been hyping them up to be


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 7, 2015)

On another note I just calced this feat at being *7.8 ZettaFoe *(assuming all the planets he towed are as small as mercury, he moved them about 100k light years (which makes sense since he moved them to another galaxy) and gave it an incredibly generous timeframe of 24 hours

Some assumptions but then again alot of mod feats are based on presumption alot of the time anyway.

PC Superboy be rocking Skyfather level. Doesn't he also have that one feat where he flew through the big bang? plus that Supergirl feat where she apparently resisted universal level force twice Why do we still have their strength at SS level?


Can someone tell me what hax these panels fall under? 

I know one is mind-fucking and a couple are atomizing, but making someone ugly or taking away someone else's power is what has me stumped.




- Having someone's arm disintegrate
- dissipating someone in quanta
- atomizing someone's body
- taking away someone's powers
- making someone ugly 
- creating a monster 
- turning a dude into a robot 
- Forcing all of the following images on someone


----------



## Regicide (Jun 7, 2015)

You can't use assumed timeframes for KE.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 7, 2015)

you also can't use FTL speeds for ke


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 7, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Why does Darkseid get power-scaled from Pre-Crisis Superman?



because he kicks the shit out of PC Kryptonians in The Great Darkness Saga while still not being at full power? 

I thought this would be obvious


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 7, 2015)

Regicide said:


> You can't use assumed timeframes for KE.



Considering most of the calcs done here are given an assumed timeframe for comics/manga. This seems hilarious to me.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> because he kicks the shit out of PC Kryptonians in The Great Darkness Saga while still not being at full power?
> 
> I thought this would be obvious



How exactly does a story arc that takes place in the 30th centur fit into Darkseid's timeline (especially with the events of COIE and Final Crisis)



nightbringer said:


> you also can't use FTL speeds for ke



That makes no sense, I know why (physics wise) but this isn't real life the fact that character can achieve that at cruising speed should make it pretty obvious the KE is absolutely low end everything I did was as low as possible (I didn't even use the relativistic formula)


----------



## Warlordgab (Jun 7, 2015)

I have a question regarding DBZ that some would probably not like at all but...

Isnt this   proof of a Solar Sytem level Cell?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 7, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Considering most of the calcs done here are given an assumed timeframe for comics/manga. This seems hilarious to me.


not the ones who relies on the assumed timeframe to get kinietic energy 
those were never accepted


> That makes no sense, I know why (physics wise) but this isn't real life the fact that character can achieve that at cruising speed should make it pretty obvious the KE is absolutely low end everything I did was as low as possible (I didn't even use the relativistic formula)


well, KE breaks after a certain extent of relativistic speeds 
so you can't use it unless you are willy 
there are other ways to calc this feat,tho
namely what i did on the fake greatest eclipse calc
using assumed timeframe to get an acceleration and apply it to the work
then again i wonder how work is affected by ftl implications 
i would just tell you to multiply mercury KE by each one of the planets you are seeing for the time being (as supes is not stopping the planet rotation otherwise everybody would be dead)
isn't this a feat over time either way ? (not sure how this works)


----------



## Regicide (Jun 7, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Considering most of the calcs done here are given an assumed timeframe for comics/manga. This seems hilarious to me.


Hilarious nothing.

Assumed timeframes are not in and of themselves invalid when it comes to finding speed. They're thrown out when you try deriving a KE from the value, because you have to square that shit.


Tom Servo said:


> That makes no sense, I know why (physics wise) but this isn't real life the fact that character can achieve that at cruising speed should make it pretty obvious the KE is absolutely low end everything I did was as low as possible (I didn't even use the relativistic formula)


Uhh, no.

Why the fuck would you try to quantify something acting in a manner that blatantly and fundamentally defies our understanding of physics.. with an equation that relies on said understanding of physics?

KE doesn't work that way. You can't use KE for something moving at FTL speeds even if in-universe it obviously has some sort of kinetic exponent.

At best, we just treat FTL celestial bodies as having energy equivalent to their GBEs.

..Actually, aren't you the guy that said something with a higher GBE than the Earth would take less energy to destroy?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 7, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> I have a question regarding DBZ that some would probably not like at all but...
> 
> Isnt this   proof of a Solar Sytem level Cell?



Anime only guidebook and even if it was the Daizenshuu these guys don't like guidebooks. I have anime Cell as an ss buster tho. It's backed up by the guidebook and anime Kid Boo's large star - solar system feat.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 8, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Hilarious nothing.
> 
> Assumed timeframes are not in and of themselves invalid when it comes to finding speed. They're thrown out when you try deriving a KE from the value, because you have to square that shit.
> Uhh, no.
> ...



1. So because its physically impossible it makes the calc invalid? That's the stupidest thing I ever heard considering every single calc we do in a fiction revolves around accepting the fact that realistic physics is never taken at face value

2. Mass=/=GBE if an  oval shaped asteroid is twice the size of teh earth and is made of silicate rock it would weigh 1/3rd of the earth's it doesn't take a scientist or even a 2nd grader to come to a conclusion that destroying it would take less effort (not much but less)


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 8, 2015)

Tom, stay away from physics.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 8, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Good speed feat or nah


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 8, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Learning something new is an incredibly frightening thing  for you I see.



GBE is the very defintion of minimum energy required to destroy a celestial body.
Every single object in the universe has a certain amount of gravitational force that it exerts on other objects around it; this force is directly proportional to the mass and radius of the body.
An asteroid with ten times the radius of Earth and half the mass of Earth is going to have a gravity less than that of Earth, and would have a lesser GBE. That means it'd take less energy to destroy it.
I don't even get what you're saying anymore.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 8, 2015)

Cloud splitting stuff


*Spoiler*: __ 








Give you an idea of how big that cloud demon is

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 8, 2015)

I smell Lucifer and the biscuit hammer feelings from those panels
First feat the guy crosses a couple hundred meters before Joe number 1 speaks "ane-san" 
Assumed timeframes are a bitch but you might use google translator or as if anything it will be a low ball
If this method is accepted I see the feat being faster than the eye or around it.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 8, 2015)

It's by the same mangaka

Sengoku Youko


----------



## Imperator100 (Jun 8, 2015)

This is an odd question and perhaps one that isn't even answerable but what kind of DC would it take to destroy space? As in...all of space?


----------



## Regicide (Jun 8, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> 1. So because its physically impossible it makes the calc invalid?


You.. aren't reading what I say, are you? 

Okay, let me try to simplify this for you. You cannot use KE to quantify FTL objects, because the KE equation does not work in the way you're trying to get it to.

We handwave certain things because fiction doesn't perfectly adhere to physics, in that supersonic characters can still talk to each other and don't shatter the concrete they stand on with every step.

You _can't_ go ROW ROW FIGHT DA POWAH if what you're handwaving as being "lol it's fiction" _is the very thing you're using to actually quantify the energy involved_.

Do you not realize how that makes the numbers completely meaningless?


Tom Servo said:


> 2. Mass=/=GBE if an  oval shaped asteroid is twice the size of teh earth and is made of silicate rock it would weigh 1/3rd of the earth's it doesn't take a scientist or even a 2nd grader to come to a conclusion that destroying it would take less effort (not much but less)


None of that has anything to do with what I said.

Or, for that matter, what you said when everyone had this GBE discussion in the past.


----------



## Regicide (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh, and like hell you're going to lecture me about how calcs work around here. 

I have 57 of them, more if I'd bother to type up and post the proper blogs for ones sitting on my computer, the majority of which are accepted.

I think I understand by now that not everything we look at necessarily follows the laws of physics to the letter.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 9, 2015)

Can we scale Alita in her jupiter powered Imaginos body to Don Fua/Zekka's ultimate punches or are those out of the question?


----------



## Imagine (Jun 9, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Can we scale Alita in her jupiter powered Imaginos body to Don Fua/Zekka's ultimate punches or are those out of the question?


No one gets scaled to those. 

She does get scaled to Sechs' town level+ expansion punch.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 9, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Mass=/=GBE if an  oval shaped asteroid is twice the size of teh earth and is made of silicate rock it would weigh 1/3rd of the earth's it doesn't take a scientist or even a 2nd grader to come to a conclusion that destroying it would take less effort (not much but less)



Considering that silicate rock's density is 3 g/cc, an asteroid twice the size of Earth made of this material would actually have a little more mass than Earth 



Imagine said:


> No one gets scaled to those.
> 
> She does get scaled to Sechs' town level+ expansion punch.



That's boring 

Has anyone calculated the KE of moving Ketheres with her plasma wings?


----------



## Imagine (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't think so


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 9, 2015)

Imagine said:


> I don't think so



Yeah well, after actually looking into it, she just barely modified it's trajectory over some 10 hours so it's probably not that impressive 


*Spoiler*: __ 






...





It's a decent reach for the nanotech transmutation, at least


----------



## Imagine (Jun 9, 2015)

Alita doesn't have monstrous DC but she's got the hax and has become much faster (sub rev)


----------



## Mabel (Jun 10, 2015)

I see all of the subsections are gone, I wonder what motivated this change...?


----------



## AgentAAA (Jun 10, 2015)

Mabel said:


> I see all of the subsections are gone, I wonder what motivated this change...?



all the activity's in one place, so the place looks less dead.


----------



## Reborns Allmark (Jun 10, 2015)

So... Madara combines Limbo and Susanoo in UNS4:



Well, a Limbo clone did beat the crap out of the Bijuus, though. I doubt the clone did it in base.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 10, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> That makes no sense, I know why (physics wise) but this isn't real life the fact that character can achieve that at cruising speed should make it pretty obvious the KE is absolutely low end everything I did was as low as possible (I didn't even use the relativistic formula)



prove your KE equation applies to those planets


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 10, 2015)

Reborns Allmark said:


> So... Madara combines Limbo and Susanoo in UNS4:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, a Limbo clone did beat the crap out of the Bijuus, though. I doubt the clone did it in base.


Non cannon being non cannon I see
But I guess it does apply to composite mads


----------



## Esano (Jun 10, 2015)

So, KE.
So if someone pushes something ftl. 
What can you assume about the energy?
I read something about using GBE?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 10, 2015)

Ftl KE is not an option
GBE applies as the absolute low end (but at the same time only possible high end) if the character has destroyed a planet at ftl speeds
If you have an ftl feat you can at best use relativistic ke to get energy and this is a heavily disputed matter for the time being


----------



## Esano (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks.

Using rel. KE seems reasonable, depending on the feat.
I remember people for an example not being able to quantify casually moving a solar system around the sky, and had to find a feat with a slow moving sun. 
That feels odd to me.
Like calcing Sp1m stopping a galaxy, I don't see why it would be any less hard than stopping a slower galaxy.
But I do see the logic behind it.


----------



## Esano (Jun 10, 2015)

Quick Question on bleach Speed.

Was an accepted Calc ever made out of Ichigo covering what take normal shunpo much longer to do?
I remember some kind of Mach Number coming out of it.

Because I was looking at the current Calc for the Arm , and it's time frame is much lower than the one Ichigo had.

So is there a way to get a speed that way?.

It seems like you should get the same speed as the current Calc. But that would mean Ichigo crossing the same distance is a looot slower , but I thought there was a Calc putting that speed somewhere.

anyway sorry for my phrasing but maybe someone cam help me out ?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 10, 2015)

Esano said:


> Quick Question on bleach Speed.
> 
> Was an accepted Calc ever made out of Ichigo covering what take normal shunpo much longer to do?
> I remember some kind of Mach Number coming out of it.
> ...


Ichigo calc got thrown away because we have no proff that shunpo speed could be used this long for travel speed (as it Is just a short boost one)
Aka people were anal enough to imply captain travel speed as around 2 m/s
Soul king calc is based on assuming a minimun travel speed for ichigo to get the minimal distance between seireit and royal palace to make an absolute but acceptable lowball of soul king feat.
Currently the value being used is kon stated travel speed (a couple dozens of m/s)
But terminal speed (50+ m/s) should perfectly fits considering how ichigo was breaking the air barrier around him and feel for more than enough time.
Which boosts soul king to about mach 1600


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 10, 2015)

How much energy does it take to make a person's head explode?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 10, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Ichigo calc got thrown away because we have no proff that shunpo speed could be used this long for travel speed (as it Is just a short boost one)
> Aka people were anal enough to imply captain travel speed as around 2 m/s
> Soul king calc is based on assuming a minimun travel speed for ichigo to get the minimal distance between seireit and royal palace to make an absolute but acceptable lowball of soul king feat.
> Currently the value being used is kon stated travel speed (a couple dozens of m/s)
> ...



false

that calc was never adequately contested for reasons that made consistent sense

Ichgio's one is as solid as ever


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 10, 2015)

nightbringer said:


> false


sadly it is true, gal


> that calc was *never adequately contested for reasons that made consistent sense*


what i've said + some paradoxal bs about strawberry being faster than himself was willy's reasoning against it iirc 
but yeah you couldn't have said better 


> Ichgio's one is as solid as ever


it... at least doesn't seem to be the case 
but i pretty much agree that this and the low balling on soul spirit calc is bs


----------



## Regicide (Jun 10, 2015)

There's never really been a convincing argument against the original multiplier idea, honestly.

Not in my opinion, at least.

What to actually multiply is debatable as well, though.


----------



## Jamrock (Jun 14, 2015)

How strong is the ubel blatt verse?


----------



## Alita (Jun 14, 2015)

How big was naruto's planet again? I know it was calced to be bigger than earth but I don't remember how much bigger.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jun 14, 2015)

Esano said:


> Quick Question on bleach Speed.
> 
> Was an accepted Calc ever made out of Ichigo covering what take normal shunpo much longer to do?
> I remember some kind of Mach Number coming out of it.
> ...





blog that has the current lowballed bleach speed. depending on who you talk to, they're faster, but for now this is the amount we can state without facing disagreement..


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 14, 2015)

Use Terminal velocity as high end


----------



## AgentAAA (Jun 14, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Use Terminal velocity as high end



I actually noted this speed a while ago, but IIRC it was still considered too much... again, because people believe the stairs had a point.
if you wan I guess I can note it. not like this isn't something anyone can crunch within their own head.


edit: there, I added it.
Enjoy it.
I'm so happy the one calc I've done that gets attention is goddamn bleach.


----------



## Imperator100 (Jun 15, 2015)

Why are we supposed to "Stay Mad?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 15, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> Why are we supposed to "I'm sorry'?


i...wot ?


----------



## Imperator100 (Jun 15, 2015)

It's not letting me type it:
S
T
A
Y

M
A
D

The thing next to naruto forums

It says Naruto Forums: S T A Y M A D for some reason and when I try and type it normally it replaces it with the words "I'm sorry"


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 15, 2015)

eh?
I'm sorry

EDIT:
Oh. Quite amusing actually.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm sorry, Space Cowboy.

ICwutteydidthar.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 16, 2015)

What are Marth's, Roy's, and Ike's stats?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 16, 2015)

Whose a better telepath?

Thanos who defeated Moondragon and I think is hyped to be better if not equl to Professor X

or Darkseid who mentally enslaved billions of future kryptonians

how do you even scale mental abilities like that anyway?


----------



## Blαck (Jun 16, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Whose a better telepath?
> 
> Thanos who defeated Moondragon and I think is hyped to be better if not equl to Professor X
> 
> ...



Depends on the mental resistance of those enslaved, like if those kryptonians have that T-vo or whatever than Darkseid's feat is more impressive.


----------



## Esano (Jun 16, 2015)

Moon dragon resisted the Mind control of a creature that controlled hundreds/dozens of world's once.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 16, 2015)

is this profile accurate? 

edit: up to date is a better phrase


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 17, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> is this profile accurate?
> 
> edit: up to date is a better phrase


this is just his old profile from a time EM wasn't into the whole "quantify and qualify everything for F4 ever"
so i doubt that his speed/dura and grip energy are actually this low  
i would need to talk to EM to check which feats are consistent enough to be put in here,tho


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 18, 2015)

So again, can we compare Azir's new-found powers to Xerath?


----------



## Esano (Jun 18, 2015)

Quick Naruto questions:

Trying to look at earlier naruto.
1: What is the highest DC Ems Sasuke gets scalded to? He fought "on par" with BSM but I can't remember something to scale DC off.  What about without amaterasu?

2: What are the weakest characters to reach Building/Block/MCB/Town 

Answer any or all parts.


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Jun 18, 2015)

This thread threw me off with everyone talking about how Bleach is faster.

I guess after years of Bleach being laughably slow, it came as a shock.

Now, I'd heard they had received a recent speed boost, but I was not aware that it made them this much faster.

I mean, how fast is Bleach now exactly? (A link to the calc page would be nice)


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 18, 2015)

LoveLessNHK said:


> This thread threw me off with everyone talking about how Bleach is faster.
> 
> I guess after years of Bleach being laughably slow, it came as a shock.
> 
> ...



mach 24+  .

Edit: Jk Top Tiers MHS


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Jun 18, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> mach 24+  .
> 
> Edit: Jk Top Tiers MHS



Okay, idk.

Did Naruto get a nerf then?

I just know that it seems to be a general consensus in the thread I posted that Bleach is outspeeding Naruto in the speed not equal scenario, or something.

And we're talking current Naruto/Sasuke/Kakashi(with Obito's eyes) vs. Kenny, Yama, and Ichibei.

The speed might mostly be used for Ichibei, but even so, this 500 mach whatever shouldn't outspeed Naruto and Sauce, right? I mean...idk, I might be mistaken.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 19, 2015)

Not that I know of. They probably just really like Bleach a lot. Somehow.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 19, 2015)

Being fair ?
Our bleach calc is absurdly low balled.
We havent arrived to a consensus on which calced speed to use for ichigo travel speed so we Just throwed absurd low balls like kon stated travel speed and terminal velocity  
Any board that decides that ichigo can travel as fast as he could long range burst in SS arc (not my job to judge) can easily get bleach god tiers as 6 digits mach and top tiers as 3


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Jun 19, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Being fair ?
> Our bleach calc is absurdly low balled.
> We havent arrived to a consensus on which calced speed to use for ichigo travel speed so we Just throwed absurd low balls like kon stated travel speed and terminal velocity
> Any board that decides that ichigo can travel as fast as he could long range burst in SS arc (not my job to judge) can easily get bleach god tiers as 6 digits mach and top tiers as 3



Oh, okay. I guess that makes sense.

I mean, I don't mind. I've wanted Bleach to get a significant speed bump for years.  I just wanted to know how much was factual adverse to fanwank. 

So, anyway, thanks to those who replied.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 19, 2015)

Were or are there any limits placed on Zommari's Amor ability? 

And what category does it fall under? Spirit attack, Mental attack or soul attack?


----------



## Imperator100 (Jun 20, 2015)

Is there anyway to calculate an energy value from a manga scan of light emanating over a large area?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 20, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> Is there anyway to calculate an energy value from a manga scan of light emanating over a large area?




Luminosity  =  Luminous flux * Area of the illumintated surface
Though your result will be in watts.


----------



## manidk (Jun 20, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Were or are there any limits placed on Zommari's Amor ability?
> 
> And what category does it fall under? Spirit attack, Mental attack or soul attack?



Mental, probably.  Amor removes the affected individual's control over whatever is marked by Zommari's vision.  If Amor hits the head, he gains control of the target's entire body.

As for limits, Byakuya blocked it with a kido wall, and said it's similar to kido.  So I guess barriers at Las Noches-Arc Byakuya's level can stop it.  Zommari also only has so many eyes on his body, so overwhelming him with a shit ton of targets is an effective strategy.

Also blocking his vision and disabling his eyes.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 20, 2015)

manidk said:


> Mental, probably.  Amor removes the affected individual's control over whatever is marked by Zommari's vision.  If Amor hits the head, he gains control of the target's entire body.
> 
> As for limits, Byakuya blocked it with a kido wall, and said it's similar to kido.  So I guess barriers at Las Noches-Arc Byakuya's level can stop it.  Zommari also only has so many eyes on his body, so overwhelming him with a shit ton of targets is an effective strategy.
> 
> Also blocking his vision and disabling his eyes.



That explains things.
Was wondering because of an old Hulk vs Bleach thread.


----------



## manidk (Jun 20, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> That explains things.
> Was wondering because of an old Hulk vs Bleach thread.



I'm nowhere near competent in Marvel debates, but Hulk could probably laugh it off.


----------



## Imperator100 (Jun 20, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Luminosity  =  Luminous flux * Area of the illumintated surface
> Though your result will be in watts.



Thank You!


----------



## November (Jun 20, 2015)

Fate Averruncus Stats?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 21, 2015)

Where do Jedi Knights Relitivistic+ speeds come from?

what feat puts Darth Vader at Country Level?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 21, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Where do Jedi Knights Relitivistic+ speeds come from?
> 
> what feat puts Darth Vader at Country Level?



You clearly read the wiki pages... yet don't bother to click/follow any links?

There's only so much hand holding I'm willing to do when you can't bother to click the shit that's on the page explaining shit 

Click the links, come back when you do if you have contention/difficulty with the reasoning

If you can't bother to at least follow the breadcrumb trail on the wiki pages that do my work for me?

I can't be bothered to do further for you


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 21, 2015)

wouldn't it have been faster to get the link for him instead of typing that out?
edit: i only found the dc calc


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 21, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> wouldn't it have been faster to get the link for him instead of typing that out?
> edit: i only found the dc calc



Nope

He can fuck off if he can't bother to do some digging for the information

I'm not fetching shit I already linked in plain sight just because he can't bother clicking a few profile links

I'm fine with lazy, just don't expect me to do work for you when you can't bother

The speed feats can be found on Kenobi's and Malak's profile

Not that fucking difficult

The rest is powerscaling between characters of similar strength and blocking shit like Sith Lightning from fuckers stronger than Malak


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 22, 2015)

There were  links hence why i asked. 

You know Chaos if you're gonna try to make me out to be the asshole for asking a quick question in a quick question thread you could atleast put some effort into not sounding like a cunt.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 22, 2015)

Three problems with that

I'm an asshole, there's no real hiding that

Coming off as an asshole/cunt doesn't make me wrong

And I wasn't trying to make you out to be one

You want to be lazy and not click some links?

That's cool

Just kind of annoys me that you seem to want others to pick up the already easy slack for you

If you exhausted the resources and found that they were lacking?  I'm more than happy to pick up the slack where missing pull.  That's my bad as the fucker compiling the information for not making it easy to find or even available.

This?

The info is there, in plain sight, just taking a few minutes of clicking some links around speed/DC/durability parenthetical shit to find it.  You're not ignorant to the pages, you clearly read them.  Do you really have difficulty understanding why this somewhat minor inconvenience is annoying?


----------



## Imperator100 (Jun 22, 2015)

Is Absolute Hot (The inverse of Absolute Zero) hax like Absolute Zero is?


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 22, 2015)

Absolute zero is not hax though.


----------



## Fang (Jun 22, 2015)

Absolute Zero usually is broken.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 22, 2015)

absolute zero is only hax when fiction despicts it as a form of matter manipulation or such haxed stuff
AZ by itself is just a fancy name with a likely more energic but difficult to quantify method to get around 
the same should be applied for AH i suppose (albeit is far more trickier to find a matter manipulation based flame power)


----------



## Solar (Jun 22, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> Is Absolute Hot (The inverse of Absolute Zero) hax like Absolute Zero is?



Neither are hax. You have to remember that discussion when Rukia's bankai came out. _Boof_. HST always brings about the incentive to work something out.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 22, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Just kind of annoys me that you seem to want others to pick up the already easy slack for you
> 
> If you exhausted the resources and found that they were lacking?  I'm more than happy to pick up the slack where missing pull.  That's my bad as the fucker compiling the information for not making it easy to find or even available.


about that
which is the mhs feat CB characters have ? (i suppose is some sensui related stuff ?)
Edit: oh wait, it seems that never is the one who wrote them
do you know,tho ?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 22, 2015)

Fang said:


> Absolute Zero usually is broken.



It ignores conventional durability, but its not been considered hax for awhile now


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 22, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> about that
> which is the mhs feat CB characters have ? (i suppose is some sensui related stuff ?)
> Edit: oh wait, it seems that never is the one who wrote them
> do you know,tho ?



Used to be that shockwave shit that we've disavowed

More recently was from Yusuke's Reigan, forget how fast it was though

I'll try finding it later when I'm not stuck with my phone


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 22, 2015)

Ok I'm looking to get in to the fate stay night series but I have no idea where to start can some please tell me witch series to start at


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 22, 2015)

i would tell you to play the games
but i suppose you are talking about the anime...
well it depends
if you are willing to spend your time with fate 2006 (it has its good points but is nothing really good) i would suggest you to watch it before the others because the gap in quality might turn you down otherwise
after this is a really personal thing
if you like to watch/read gaidens after the story has ended pick ubw before zero
if you like to watch/read stuff in chronological order watch zero before ubw
then if you like it you can watch the heavens feel movie or whatever
i myself did the second one (albeit the fact zero came way before ubw played a role)


----------



## Imagine (Jun 22, 2015)

Well if you want the animu, watch Fate/Zero 
 (two seasons)

It's sequel Fate Stay Night UBW

) (two seasons)


There's LN shit but idk anything about that


----------



## manidk (Jun 22, 2015)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Ok I'm looking to get in to the fate stay night series but I have no idea where to start can some please tell me witch series to start at



Read the VNs.

Then watch Fate/Zero.  Or read the LN.  There is also a manga but idk if it's translated or faithful.

There is also Fate/Hollow Ataraxia which is a sequel to Fate/Stay Night.  VN only and I can't remember if it's translated fully yet.

From there you can do whatever.  

Newest UBW anime is good, Heaven's Feel likely will be too.

And that's the main series.

Fate/Extra (NOT CCC) is a fairly fun RPG set in the fate universe.

Fate/Apocrypha is a pretty dope LN with some of the best servants.


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 23, 2015)

Starwars Top Tiers vs LOTR Top Tiers?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 23, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> Starwars Top Tiers vs LOTR Top Tiers?



LotR probably gets stomped until Eru Il?vatar gets brought out who stomps them horribly. We sort of low-ball most of the Valar on here compared to some other places to begin with so I think they're treated as continent level or something.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 23, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Three problems with that
> 
> I'm an asshole, there's no real hiding that
> 
> ...




I checked there weren't any references to things like Vader's Country level DC (I searched for the )calcs in the OBD archives, blogs and the energy scale 

  as for the relitivistic combat speed I couldn't find a specefic calc for it 
or the lightspeed+ reactions
I dunno if I'm just'm not searching the proper way or if the narutoforums have a shitty search filter (which is usually the casebut I wouldn't be asking if I didn't make any attempt at searching already


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 23, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> I checked there weren't any references to things like Vader's Country level DC (I searched for the )calcs in the OBD archives, blogs and the energy scale



For future reference?

Check both durability and destructive capacity parenthetical

Like with ?

He has 2.



> *Destructive Capacity:* Small island level+, likely higher with telekinesis (capable of matching  in telekinetic combat); country level+ with Kinetite (likely his most powerful technique, should be capable of matching the type of energy he can produce for Tutaminis)



and



> *Durability:* Superhuman level+ naturally; country level+ with Force amplification (withstood prolonged exposure to a bloodlusted Galen Marek's )



Notice the hyperlinks embedded in the text?

You follow those to see if it leads to somewhere relevant.

Same follows with speed parenthetical information.  As shown on  and .



> *Speed:* Relativistic+ ( on the Star Forge against Revan), FTL attack speed (with force drain and lightning); lightspeed reactions augmented by precognition
> 
> *Speed:* Sub-relativistic+ (has moved at such speeds aboard the  and while attempting the  and an overall superior Jedi to ); lightspeed reactions augmented by precognition



The lightspeed reactions also comes from the same Jax Pavan feat.  As the beam of light of the laser is in transit to Pavan, Jax is alerted to the fact he needs to block by his precog, given as a beam of light... he's not going to have seen it coming until after it shot him without his precog as it was already in transit contextually.

Anything faster I'm really not privy too, though some force powers like Drain can have absurdly high speeds on the order of 1000s to 1000000s C.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 23, 2015)

What's HxH's best speed feat?


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 23, 2015)

Killua's lightning mode or something.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jun 24, 2015)

what durability does a human body need to tank magma?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 25, 2015)

What's the best DC and speed feat in fiction?


----------



## Imperator100 (Jun 25, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> What's the best DC and speed feat in fiction?



Speed-wise if you don't count omnipresence or nigh-omnipresence it's likely something rom the Flash:


DC-wise it depends on whenether you mean a feat of specifically destroying or something or a feat that would give a character that level of power/dc.If it's the latter it's likely some fictions "omnipotent" creating something bigger then a multiverse at which point classification is more then a bit troublesome. If you mean the former then the highest you are really going to see is multiversal since generally characters tronger then that aren't trying to destoy everything but warp it to whatever they want it to be.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 25, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> What's the best DC and speed feat in fiction?



Better not talk about DC because it would be something of a megaversal scale and the like at a point that it's just a matter of obnoxious semantics. Check the suggsverse wiki for multiple examples of this. And as for speed, I think the flash has something like crossing an universe within a planck unit of time? That's technically the fastest speed that can possibly be quantified,  Though you'd best bet on a character that exists outside of the time realm and thus says fuck you to all physics, because technically that'd be infinitely fast. Like _The shrike_, the all-times-classic Flash killer.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 25, 2015)

Yo multiversal?


----------



## Blαck (Jun 25, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> What's the best DC and speed feat in fiction?



As far dc goes maybe Thanos w/hotu feat of _erasing_ everything, minus the soul realm, I guess.

But then again that's only if we assume he got rid of every marvel verse


----------



## Jamrock (Jun 26, 2015)

Has anyone calc'd monspeits purgatory flame bird? And if so, can someone post a link?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 26, 2015)

Jamrock said:


> Has anyone calc'd monspeits purgatory flame bird? And if so, can someone post a link?


Can't post links atm
But yes it was calced and its accepted end came out as small island level
You can look in mapsk blogs if you want


----------



## Jamrock (Jun 26, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 26, 2015)

Kind of an odd question to ask but what kind of ability is changing someone else's ethnicity from white to black?
(Spawn did this to get back at a KKK lyncher I was just wondering what kind of ability this was)

Is it matter manipulation or some kind of transmutation?

I also recall Spawn was able to make himself human and change his hellspawn skin into clothes (though he wasn't able to go back to looking like Al Simmons because Maelbolgia is a troll)


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 26, 2015)

Reality warping, but that's an awkwardly specific application for it. Kinda like that one guy in Kid Icarus that turns people into fried shrimp.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 26, 2015)

Those are either extremely specific uses of transmutation or average rw


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 27, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Kind of an odd question to ask but what kind of ability is changing someone else's ethnicity from *white to black*?
> (Spawn did this to get back at a KKK lyncher I was just wondering what kind of ability this was)
> 
> Is it matter manipulation or some kind of transmutation?
> ...



Was that character racist so the transmuter/rw turned him black? lmao


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 27, 2015)

> Is it matter manipulation or some kind of transmutation?



Most likely transmutation.. you need to change the dna to do that....


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 27, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Was that character racist so the transmuter/rw turned him black? lmao



Yeah, that's basically what happened lol

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 27, 2015)

How powerful would a worldwide earthquake be in terms of DC?

Moon level? Small planet level?


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 27, 2015)

> How powerful would a worldwide earthquake be in terms of DC?



how much damage did it do?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 27, 2015)

this wb calc yelded continent level+ and worked on similar premisses 

then again op world is way bigger than our so is uppose the earth result would be quite lower


----------



## Solar (Jun 28, 2015)

A decent one would be at least country level.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 28, 2015)

Question about Darkseid

why are all of his fights with post crisis Superman written off as avatars or Desaad impersonating him?

Granted the writing makes no sense for him to lose an actual fight with Superman but still. I just read Final Crisis, Death of the New Gods and Countdown
I don't think it was ever mentioned once why Darkseid was so weak in comparison to how he was before the whole COIE ordeal


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 29, 2015)

Not expecting too much but how fast would you have to be going to have smoke around your body like this


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 29, 2015)

That'd be vapor

IIRC, this was just after he emerged from some lake and lost his cool over a stolen dragon ball


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 30, 2015)

This is when he went to go checked on the dragon balls he hid. They weren't underwater


----------



## Jamrock (Jun 30, 2015)

Has anyone calc'd Luffy's King Kong gun yet?


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 30, 2015)

Calcing it wouldn't give you a better result.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 30, 2015)

Jamrock said:


> Has anyone calc'd Luffy's King Kong gun yet?



Won't be that impressive since dressrosa had that hollow ground and shit, best bet is some good ol' powerscaling.


----------



## Brightsteel (Jun 30, 2015)

When a keyblade wielder get's deprived of their keyblade they lose a sizable chunk of their power. How does that apply to Roxas? If he loses one of his keyblades, does his power get halved? I'm asking this because the majority of his fight with Riku, Roxas was only wielding Oathkeeper and was more or less pacing evenly against Riku, but when he got both of his keyblades back he seriously wounded Riku with one blow, forcing Riku to amp himself with his inner-darkness.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 1, 2015)

Should Cheetah have FTL combat speed for consistently tagging WW?

Also ive been hearing some things about galaxy level Birus? Wheres this from? The best I can think is Piccolos ague assumption?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 1, 2015)

I heard it is stated in the f movie
I watched it yesterday and saw nothing implying so
So no idea but likely bs


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 1, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Also ive been hearing some things about galaxy level Birus? Wheres this from? The best I can think is Piccolos ague assumption?



IIRC that was a dub translation error in BoG

Also something vague about destroying the Kaio realm from Toriyama/Extra materials?

No clue if Revival of F had something about it, only heard about Whis bitching about some Suns exploding

None of these things point to galaxy level as far as I know


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 2, 2015)

Thx guys

Btw what are the stats for Optimus Prime? I ask because Transformers has so many damn tv shows, comic, novels, anime games and bayflicks I have no idea what counts as the main canon continuity

Also dont really know  about the verse in general, can Optimus be scaled from Galvatron's feats?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 2, 2015)

Aligned Continuity Optimus is sitting on about town to city level dc and dura, quad digit mach flying speed, and mftl reactions, going by the last Transformer novel.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 2, 2015)

Luffy's punch will get you about a couple megatons. 

Something multiple characters in Dressrosa already did, Don, King, Doflamingo, Zoro, Sai. etc.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 2, 2015)

[youtube]HY8zPmug9us[/youtube]

Would this be spontaneous combustion or is it coming from the ground beneath them?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2015)

i would say it is coming from the ground
even if he truly implodes them it is not like this bypass conventional durability as your internal organs are still on a somewhat relevant ballpark of your body durability
unless it is specifically claimed to transform its internals in fire or some shit like this


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 2, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> i would say it is coming from the ground
> even if he truly implodes them it is not like this bypass conventional durability as your internal organs are still on a somewhat relevant ballpark of your body durability
> unless it is specifically claimed to transform its internals in fire or some shit like this



true, but it somewhat bypasses speed.
wanted to see if the player version'd be considered different from the diablo version(which is much more clearly just "you explode".)

Internal organs are squishier too, so while it doesn't bypass conventional dura, it's definitely much easier to do. 'specially with things like bleach where we flat-out know that their durability is based on a barrier round their skin for hollows and Quincy.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 3, 2015)

What feat makes Spawn ftl


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 3, 2015)

Where is the Charmed verse generally stacked at? I know the general process goes of Supernatural > Charmed > Buffy. 

Something more specific, where are Cole Turner's stats?


----------



## Lucy75 (Jul 3, 2015)

In regards to deidara's destructive power from naruto, I know he's at least city+ for the island turtle flipping feat, but shoulden't he be at least island+ level for knocking out sanbi who by powerscaling should be as durable as hachibi? 

And if so shoulden't that also apply to the durability of gaara's sand since he was able to tank deidara's strongest bomb with his sand defense ignoring his suicide move?


----------



## Alita (Jul 3, 2015)

Lucy75 said:


> In regards to deidara's destructive power from naruto, I know he's at least city+ for the island turtle flipping feat, but shoulden't he be at least island+ level for knocking out sanbi who by powerscaling should be as durable as hachibi?
> 
> And if so shoulden't that also apply to the durability of gaara's sand since he was able to tank deidara's strongest bomb with his sand defense ignoring his suicide move?


Yes and yes to both.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 4, 2015)

PIS was really strong with the bijuu back then. Also their are 2 problems.

1. the lack of any visual destruction to the area indicating Deidara using his larger explosives.

2. Tobi may have used some sort of anti-bijuu ability on him (he did say that he was the one who brought him down.)


----------



## TheGloryXros (Jul 4, 2015)

Why's Superman's profile have him at only Large Planet level when the Maggedon feat puts him much higher than that? (Isn't it like Large Star level?) Thought that calc was accepted?


----------



## Lucy75 (Jul 4, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> PIS was really strong with the bijuu back then. Also their are 2 problems.
> 
> 1. the lack of any visual destruction to the area indicating Deidara using his larger explosives.
> 
> 2. Tobi may have used some sort of anti-bijuu ability on him (he did say that he was the one who brought him down.)



Really? I could've sworn deidara said he did most of the work to defeat the bijuu.

And I figured the lack of destruction was cause deidara set off his bombs in the air or under water where there was nothing immediately near by to be destroyed.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 4, 2015)

TheGloryXros said:


> Why's Superman's profile have him at only Large Planet level when the Maggedon feat puts him much higher than that? (Isn't it like Large Star level?) Thought that calc was accepted?


I'm sure no one's actually got around to updating any of it.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 4, 2015)

What ability does dimensionally swapping other characters fall under? I'm guessing its a sub-division of teleportation


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 4, 2015)

Space and time ability. .. obviously some form of teleportation


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 4, 2015)

yeah teleportation
it is only outright killing someone if you can telegraph or bfr others with it really


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 4, 2015)

Who do you guys think is a good match-up counterpart for Optimus Prime? (From a different verse)

Doesnt matter if its too one-sided


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 5, 2015)

What version of Optimus?


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 5, 2015)

so, when a conceptual immunity appears in a fiction(such as a glyph causing someone to be invincible) what do we scale it to in-series if it's mostly hype?


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 5, 2015)

Strongest DC it can take.  anything stronger would wreck it.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 5, 2015)

i suppose you could work out other statements and scalle it to the ability if it is indeed just about hype
like if the verse has an ability/ or weapons that are said to be able to destroy cities you could call gylpy city level+
that's about it,tho


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 5, 2015)

that's mainly what I was asking. if it's treated as NLF in-verse can one assume it can take strongest DC available in-verse?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 6, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> that's mainly what I was asking. if it's treated as NLF in-verse can one assume it can take strongest DC available in-verse?



That makes sense to me.


----------



## Dragonics (Jul 6, 2015)

I know Krillin, Tien, Yamcha got stronger after the saiyan saga, especially after the training they did up until Buu saga, but how much stronger? I figured none of them are reaching 100K pl. 

I ask this for both Manga, and Anime versions.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 6, 2015)

eos anime yamcha and kuririn are ssj2 tier (faced olibu who is comparable to pikon with weights who lol noped cell)
tien is definitely ssj tier in both being able to wear down cell the way he did and all
nothing puts kuririn above 100kl besides not exploding from cell jr kicks (which should be enough to a relevant extent really)
but yeah manga yamcha and kuririn are shit tier really


----------



## Dragonics (Jul 6, 2015)

People take the Tien vs. Cell out of context. 

He bombarded Cell with his Kikahou. and Cell was unaffected in the manga. It literally just bought them a couple of seconds. Nothing implies SSJ level.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 6, 2015)

the fact it was able to hold cell down is more than enough to imply base ssj levels
this is the same cell who completely no sold c#16 punch attack


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 6, 2015)

Dragonics said:


> It didn't hold down Cell. Cell was just getting bombarded, and when it was done, he was completely fine. He was caught by surprise, but no damage done to him at all. It's the same as Krillin cutting off Frieza's tail in his second form, yet he did it, but we can't assume Krillin's powerlevel was over a million in that time.



that one's different in that we know it's entirely due to Ki-enzan being a special thing in-verse.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 6, 2015)

Dragonics said:


> I know Krillin, Tien, Yamcha got stronger after the saiyan saga, especially after the training they did up until Buu saga, but how much stronger? I figured none of them are reaching 100K pl.
> 
> I ask this for both Manga, and Anime versions.



Android arc humans are around base Android arc Goku:


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 6, 2015)

Theyre around captain Ginyus level for both anime and manga

probably wasnt even that powerful especielly since Pikkon established he was holding a fuckton of his power throughout the tournament up until Goku went SSJ

Its pretty likely he was pulling a Cell or Frieza and that he was using like less than 1/1000th of his true power and his fight with Olibu was just for sure (also he did sort of sucker punch Cell)


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 8, 2015)

What fight would you guys like to see in 3d?
(Yes I am aware that alot of these are mis matches)


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 8, 2015)

>Sakura vs chichi 
 
will give an actual answer latter


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 8, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> >Sakura vs chichi
> 
> will give an actual answer latter



I really don't want to spark anything here but 

[sp]Regardless of the ending that doesn't really change the fact that Sakura was the main love interest on focus for the past 15 years. The novel and kishi Junko in december and Yasuharu and Chie's official blog further confirm this. Sorry no real intention on changing it [/sp]


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 8, 2015)

why does this fucking matter,tho ? 
hell, even if being the love of a shonen mc was the point of this matchup it would be damn pointless because i'm yet to see anything that implies goku loves chichi 
i mean really, how the hell they got children is beyond me

*Spoiler*: __ 



also, i'm pretty sure the movie retconned nardo's love for sakura as some gay rivalry he had with sauce


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 8, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> What fight would you guys like to see in 3d?
> (Yes I am aware that alot of these are mis matches)



Jack vs. Kenshin, of course.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 8, 2015)

^pretty much it would be a damn nostalgic match
greymon vs charizard would rock ass,tho (hell it might even be an even match)
btw, how strong was jack again?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 8, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> why does this fucking matter,tho ?
> hell, even if being the love of a shonen mc was the point of this matchup it would be damn pointless because i'm yet to see anything that implies goku loves chichi
> i mean really, how the hell they got children is beyond me
> 
> ...



Well the point of the match-ups is to match-up against their parallel from another universe (with the exception of Goku vs. Superman because god knows the internet has had enough of that)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wouldn't that in itself draw parallel to them though?  also to be fair that was an assumption  on her part well also they did become canon in the toad sage parallel book that Kishi made a few years ago. 

Also yeah still love how essentially Chi-Chi was given a wedding because Goku felt guilty




I'm still trying to think of who to have Hellboy face off against

I'm also trying to think of some match-ups where comic book characters don't always win against their counterpart so people won't assume its biased which is really difficult considering the kind of shit alot of these comic book characetrs are capable of

PS DmC Vergil is a much closer match-up with Loki parallel wise but I went with ethe classic because A. That version is cooler and B. Anything remotely acknowledging the existence of something positive from DmC would warrant lynch threats from hardcore fans.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 8, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> ^pretty much it would be a damn nostalgic match
> greymon vs charizard would rock ass,tho (hell it might even be an even match)
> btw, how strong was jack again?



General consensus was he easily solos the entire Kenshin crew without his sword

(I believe we have him at being Hypersonic with a few building level striking strength feats)


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 8, 2015)

hypersonic with building level strenght is not really enough to casually solo kenshin verse 
i mean hiko seijuuro is a thing (albeit he is a couple of times slower)
he could win a guantlet,tho


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 8, 2015)

pre'y sure that gives him a moderate speed and DC advantage, but not enough to leave him invulnerable.
Kenshin's precog and a few other factors would mollify that quite a bit.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 8, 2015)

> hell, even if being the love of a shonen mc was the point of this matchup it would be damn pointless because i'm yet to see anything that implies goku loves chichi



Goku has showed some concern for Chi Chi. Sauce haven't. 

also comparing their status as a housewife.. 
Chi chi is the man of the house, Sakura is a housedog.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 9, 2015)

I wanna know y'all's opinion.

You don't think it would be a rip off of Death Battle do you? 

The last thing I want to be known as is DB's version of IrateGamer
(The show is pretty much a mix between "versus" and 'Two Best Friends" from Machinima up until the animated fight)


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jul 9, 2015)

Question:
How much energy would a punch need to have to send a person from Earth to the moon in a few seconds?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 9, 2015)

City level i believe (174.4 Megatons)


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 9, 2015)

some 11 megatons assuming it was a 70 kg person over some 10 secs, apparently. Because of the ludicrous launch speed needed to achieve that.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 9, 2015)

What kind of ability is breaking up the fusion of a character?

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 9, 2015)

either reality warping or exoteric soul manipulation


----------



## Imagine (Jul 9, 2015)

What are good DC feats for Spidermang? Jobber excluded.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 9, 2015)

Imagine said:


> What are good DC feats for Spidermang? Jobber excluded.



Building level I believe due to his striking strength. 


Always wondered this but how powerful is something that can break a tank in two?


----------



## Imagine (Jul 9, 2015)

Yeah that's around building level stuff.

Much higher if it's a super high tech fictional tank


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 9, 2015)

Whose  good counterpart for korra? (Mismatches are fine)


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 9, 2015)

Imagine said:


> What are good DC feats for Spidermang? Jobber excluded.


this is the strongest i can think off

small town physically
it should be noted that this kind of KE calc while relying on an assumed timeframe is basing itself on actual panel information (some minutes is the stated time for the feat) so it should be okay


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 10, 2015)

What kind of ability did Spawn use here?

[sp]
[/sp]


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 10, 2015)

i suppose dimensional manipulation ? (not sure what is happening)


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 10, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> i suppose dimensional manipulation ? (not sure what is happening)



Basically Angela blindsides Spawn with a holy attack which as demonstrated before should completely vaporize a Hellspawn's soul and body but here for whatever reason Spawn's body turns all papery and he pulls her into his cloak which....appears to be some form of dimensional portal (there's really no explanation given by what happened)


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 10, 2015)

so... he knows how to dodge shit ?
i mean the paper stuff can be called shapeshifiting and the portal is spatial and dimension manipulation


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 10, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> so... he knows how to dodge shit ?
> i mean the paper stuff can be called shapeshifiting and the portal is spatial and dimension manipulation



Yeah this was basically around the beginning of the Spawn series so he was pretty much still a noob with the abilities (half the time he was using them in combat by accident and won by luck)

he has some pretty skillful shapeshifting abilities even by the first issue. Where he he used his powers to shapeshift into his human form to visit Wanda but unfortunately he kept turning into a white guy (Because apparently Maelbolgia's way of screwing with him) and no matter how hard he tried he couldn't turn to his regular form and was stuck as a generic looking white guy 

He was able to change suit into generic clothes though. Would that be a part of shapeshifting or low level transmutation? 

I remember in the early days people were talking about Al Simmons Spawn being Skyfather level and him constantly tying against Galactus in various threads....I may have started reading but from what I'm seeing and from his profile stats...I don't really get that impression at all.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 11, 2015)

What are stats for Korra?


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 11, 2015)

MCB, Island level at avatar state/giant form(?), Hypersonic+ or something.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]NRblqIsCWsE[/YOUTUBE]

6:03 to 6:58

The gems set off to fight 'a living island', although they do this off-screen. I didn't think much of this because usually, 'island' is a term loosely used in fiction, but Garnet referred to it as a _'tectonic emergency'_ and was pretty serious about it, enough so to leave Steven to his own problems for a whole day.  They are seemingly succesful, and their only method to control monsters is to destroy their physical forms and seal away their gems away in the temple.

What does this say about the gems? I mean, context is lacking but it has to have some weight in a verse with intergalactic travel and antagonists that can manipulate the entirety of the ocean


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 11, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> MCB, Island level at avatar state/giant form(?), Hypersonic+ or something.



I heard something about her being scaled from the original Avatar group which doesn't make sense to me since all the living members are basically a million years passed their prime

Can you give me a link to her island level calc. What speed of Hypersonic+?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 11, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> I heard something about her being scaled from the original Avatar group which doesn't make sense to me since all the living members are basically a million years passed their prime
> 
> Can you give me a link to her island level calc. What speed of Hypersonic+?


I suppose island level+ Comes is scalling from others avatars.
she has however City level energy bending (which should work with any energy based attack)

Hypersonic+ comes from either classic avatar mach 15 or so lighting or koora mach 12 explosion dodge


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 11, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> I suppose island level+ Comes is scalling from others avatars.
> she has however City level energy bending (which should work with any energy based attack)
> 
> Hypersonic+ comes from either classic avatar mach 15 or so lighting or koora mach 12 explosion dodge



Interesting.

What's her strength at? I know Toph has that town level feat when she was keeping that giant underground library from sinkining. But i'm not 100% sure that can even apply to Korra or if that was ever even calced,


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 11, 2015)

Found a good counterpart for her

How is Korra vs. Haru Glory (yes I know its one-sided) for a fight video?

P.S Someone at the wik seriously needs to edit volume 11+ Rave characters being city level because they can't be scaled to Haru's tsunami feat since he did it with Runesave.  I swear people here wank Rave more than MVC wanks Bleach characters.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 11, 2015)

How? Also Haru is Continent level just be virtue of being stronger than the catastrophic Mother bring explosion


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 11, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> How? Also Haru is Continent level just be virtue of being stronger than the catastrophic Mother bring explosion



bos Haru runesave sealed a full-powered etherion....no character can be scaled to runesave because it was a top tier sealing ability from the beginning.

The overdrive is 83.4 Teratons.  according to Stardestroyer Country level Not continent level.

Haru never tanked it so that in itself is contestable.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 11, 2015)

What are the stats for current karol danvers(captain marvel)


----------



## Imperator100 (Jul 13, 2015)

This may be a strange question but is there a special interuniversal void?
Characters generally need a special feat to survive in space and generaly durability doesn't display it. If they don't, then no matter their durability a planetbuster can win by just busting the planet they are in (if applicable). I'm wondering if characters need a special feat to survive outside of a universe or if a universe-busting character can defeat a character with superior durability just by destroying the universe they are in.
I suppose that it would qualify as spacetime resistance?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 13, 2015)

honestly ?
a human body can withstand 30 seconds in outer space
i find doubtful that a superhuman body can't withstand more and even if this isnt truth 30 seconds is more than enough to finish a matchup between 2 superhuman characters with gap in powers in 90% of the times 
btw regarding feats of surviving without the existance of a universe...
they do exist but if a character wants to destroy the universe i think he hardly will be able to do so without his supposedly superior opponent resisting and blocking the attack in his surrounds


----------



## Regicide (Jul 13, 2015)

Being able to maintain existence without a universe around you would probably imply some level of spacetime bullshit resistance, yes.

Since, well.. if the universe isn't there, then there's presumably at least no "space" either. Fuck it, I don't really know.

Actually a pretty good question.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 13, 2015)

Whats the reaction speed of someone who catches a machine gun bullet with their teeth at point-blank range?

The distance is 3.2 cm from their face

the bullet has a speed of 748.63 m/s


----------



## Imperator100 (Jul 13, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Whats the reaction speed of someone who catches a machine gun bullet with their teeth at point-blank range?
> 
> The distance is 3.2 cm from their face
> 
> the bullet has a speed of 748.63 m/s



If the Bullet moves 748.63 m/s then it moves 74,863 centimeters per second
That means it will cross 3.2 centimeters in ~0.00004274474 seconds
About 40 microseconds. So that is should be reaction speed, if I did that right.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 14, 2015)

well yeah that would be the reactions
her speed assuming it closes its mouth 5 centimeter is
0.05/0.00004274474=1169.73456851m/s
or about mach 3.4


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 14, 2015)

thanks 

btw what speed do we Birus at now? I know its FTL because of him casually outrunning his own planetary explosion but how fast?

btw coming from someone who hasn't seen DBS yet, do we actually see him outrunning the explosion or was there just a boom and we see him floating in space (in which case its more of a durability feat)


----------



## SunRise (Jul 14, 2015)

I did and posted calcs for MHS and Island level feats from Samurai Jack.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 14, 2015)

SunRise said:


> I did and posted calcs for MHS and Island level feats from Samurai Jack.



You're gonna have to post a link cuz I couldn't find it anywhere. 

I saw the island level calc. Where's the MHS one you were talking about?

P.S. Can we powerscale Doomsday's physical attacks from Blue Lanterns regenerating that star? Cuz that would put him in the Solar System range. (which makes sense given how much he dominated Supes and Darkseid's avatar in a fight)


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 14, 2015)

> btw what speed do we Birus at now? I know its FTL because of him casually outrunning his own planetary explosion but how fast?
> btw coming from someone who hasn't seen DBS yet, do we actually see him outrunning the explosion or was there just a boom and we see him floating in space (in which case its more of a durability feat


i phrased it this way for the sake of simplification,really
he basically cross a huge distance while getting away from the planet in a fraction of second
but he most likely took the ftl explosion to the face
then in episode 2 his speed is showed to be roughly 1/3 of whiss staff speed (this calc is stilll being debated but it clearly is ftl no matter how you cut it)


----------



## Imperator100 (Jul 14, 2015)

Are we allowed to just add articles to the wiki?
I don't know if we need to get them checked over beforehand or we aren't supposed to since not all the old articles are uploaded yet.
Also how many characters can we have on a single forum post?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 14, 2015)

> Are we allowed to just add articles to the wiki?
> I don't know if we need to get them checked over beforehand or we aren't supposed to since not all the old articles are uploaded yet.


as far as i know we are allowed to post articles
i myself have done an article and doublesomething joined manly to create some new kamen rider articles iirc
they will be checked by the other members and debated right after it, but you are allowed to post them at least
of course is better that you discuss the profiles with other supporters to avoid complicating shit but you can post it and see what happens even more considering how difficult is to find people at this dead place 
just check if there aren't any link with virus and what not 


> Also how many characters can we have on a single forum post?


i believe it was 10000 but don't quote me into this


----------



## Imperator100 (Jul 14, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> as far as i know we are allowed to post articles
> i myself have done an article and doublesomething joined manly to create some new kamen rider articles iirc
> they will be checked by the other members and debated right after it, but you are allowed to post them at least
> of course is better that you discuss the profiles with other supporters to avoid complicating shit but you can post it and see what happens even more considering how difficult is to find people at this dead place
> ...



Thanks!
/10char


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 14, 2015)

Just wondering ... in ARC-V it is said that the Monster and Stadiums are made with “Solid Vision with mass", if a Monster destroyed a building made of the solid vision, is it considered building level? 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Pv4LjRbET8[/youtube]

1:58 onwards


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 14, 2015)

sounds far enough really
we consider gunpla large planet level+ for the sake of vs debate instead of toy level or wathever


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 14, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> [YOUTUBE]RWIwe1nElqw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 6:03 to 6:58
> 
> ...



Yo 
Any opinions?

Also, if you have a problem the with the mountain scaling from my last blog say so or I'll start bringing it up in threads


----------



## Warlordgab (Jul 14, 2015)

Can someone tell me how fast is Beerus? 

I've seen Dragon Ball Super and his upgrade to FTL but does someone here knows how fast he really is?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 15, 2015)

anywhere from 3 digit to 12 digits ftl


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 15, 2015)

How can it be 3 digits when at a minimum he'd need to travel 4 lightyears (a different solar system) in 80 seconds?

Shit, Tenchi's 4 digits and he traveled to fucking Saturn in seconds

A small fraction of a small fraction of a lightyear in terms of distance


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 15, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> as far as i know we are allowed to post articles
> i myself have done an article and doublesomething joined manly to create some new kamen rider articles iirc
> they will be checked by the other members and debated right after it, but you are allowed to post them at least
> of course is better that you discuss the profiles with other supporters to avoid complicating shit but you can post it and see what happens even more considering how difficult is to find people at this dead place
> ...



So I can edit Tenshinhan's, Kuririn's, and Yamucha's profiles into large planet+?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 15, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> So I can edit Tenshinhan's, Kuririn's, and Yamucha's profiles into large planet+?


what ?
i'm pretty sure we had been over this shit
kuririn kienzan and tien kikoho are the only things we can make sure is large planet level
yamcha is a joke


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 15, 2015)

their power levels are > 1st form Freeza though who is the large planet buster

Android arc Tenshinhan reacted to #20's eye beam as fast as base Android arc Goku who is >>>>> 1st form Freeza

Boo arc Tenshinhan >>>> Android arc

Kuririn and Yamucha aren't more than 5.66x weaker than Android arc Tenshinhan (Goku's Namek arc base is 3 million. 3 mill divided by 530k is 5.66x. And obv Android arc Goku >> his Namek self)


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 15, 2015)

1st form frieza is only a potential large planet buster,tho
only in the anime we have planet vegeta destruction being show as being done by 1st form frieza
in the manga frieza just mentions he did it
also this doesn't change the fact that only the strongest attack of someone on frieza level can be scalled to it 
first form frieza never tanked his death ball and the only time someone tanks an attack of that magnitude is when vegeta uses his stated planet buster galick ho at final form frieza (or maybe when 3rd form frieza takes gohan final masenko to the face)
also no there is literally nothing implying yamcha is not that below them besides lol databooks power level which don't exist in the manga after frieza saga
also just because both goku and tien dodged a beam from 20 this doesn't means they are equal between each other nor above c20 
just that they could dodge a beam from c20 from a certain distance


----------



## Brightsteel (Jul 16, 2015)

Does Sauce get scaled to the moon-level shit, from the Last? I figure that base wouldn't get it, but I see no reason why Rikkudou Sauce amped by the Chakra of Bijuus 1-8 wouldn't get it, seeing as Tonrei was suaced on by Nardo wh was uing only Sage and Kyubi Chaka Mode combination if I remember correctly.

Or am I missing something here?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 16, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Does Sauce get scaled to the moon-level shit, from the Last? I figure that base wouldn't get it, but I see no reason why Rikkudou Sauce amped by the Chakra of Bijuus 1-8 wouldn't get it, seeing as Tonrei was suaced on by Nardo wh was uing only Sage and Kyubi Chaka Mode combination if I remember correctly.
> 
> Or am I missing something here?


we have no way to say how much stronger nardo got in those 2 years 
we only know toneri is below kaguya because she is by default Well above her sons
But yeah... indra arrow from amped sauce could arguable get scalled to toneri's feat 
current sauce needs actual feats,tho


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 16, 2015)

Their really isn't any indication that Naruto got stronger (aside from getting the other half of the nine tails.) Naruto obviously hasn't had any real fight since Kaguya and Sasuke.


----------



## Expelsword (Jul 16, 2015)

lolGameFAQs debate going on.

Does TP Link have any speed feats?
I can only assume he's hypersonic like other Links (right?) but it would be nice to have some proof.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 17, 2015)

They think it's reasonable to think some Links are worlds above others?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 17, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> How can it be 3 digits when at a minimum he'd need to travel 4 lightyears (a different solar system) in 80 seconds?
> Shit, Tenchi's 4 digits and he traveled to fucking Saturn in seconds
> A small fraction of a small fraction of a lightyear in terms of distance


3 digits is just the ridiculous dumb low balling of the feat
which assumes bills galaxy is as small as kai planet is when compared to actual planets
it honestly shouldn't even be considered


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 17, 2015)

Expelsword said:


> lolGameFAQs debate going on.
> 
> Does TP Link have any speed feats?
> I can only assume he's hypersonic like other Links (right?) but it would be nice to have some proof.



He's dueled Ganondorf wielding the Triforce of Power

Even the weakest incarnation of Ganon, the one revived without a mind by Koume and Kotake in the oracle games is about as fast, if not much faster than Onox

Onox traveling faster than lightning is pretty much scalable to just about everyone that matters in the series


----------



## Expelsword (Jul 17, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Onox traveling faster than lightning is pretty much scalable to just about everyone that matters in the series



Aha. I never played the Oracle games. What evidence is there that the guy is faster than lightning? Is it a calc?

Thank you.


----------



## Brightsteel (Jul 17, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> They think it's reasonable to think some Links are worlds above others?



Well the incarnations of Link which bear the full Triforce, _are_ worlds above the others. Then you got that one who bears two pieces of the Triforce from Adventure of Link IIRC, he's solidly above those incarnations which bear only one. And then you have standard Link, who bears one piece of the Triforce and is definitely above that version of Link who doesn't have it.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 18, 2015)

forgot about that


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 18, 2015)

Besides pre-RoSaT SSJ Gotenks' mach 31k feat, what's the best TRAVEL speed feat for DBZ pre BoG? Like for example, what would SSJ2 Goku be scaled to?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 18, 2015)

i believe this one


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 18, 2015)

I meant travel speed as in how fast they travel long distances


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 18, 2015)

Snake way 
Likely post pope upgrade kuririn crossing through namek in much less time than he needed prior


----------



## Imagine (Jul 19, 2015)

So we consider 1 kiloton as small town level now?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 19, 2015)

We always have...
it is literally the bottom line 
just like how 1 mt is small city  and 1 tt is small country


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 19, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Snake way
> Likely post pope upgrade kuririn crossing through namek in much less time than he needed prior



I can't remember if it was clearly stated how fast Kuririn did it the first time?

edit: nvm I'm getting mach 584 off of scaling from Dende saying it'll take 30 days to walk it (used peak human walk speed) and Kuririn doing it in 1 hour on the way back (Gohan said it'll take 2 hours to go there and back post pl boost), should I blog it?
edit 2: i'm going to sleep


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 19, 2015)

Can someone help me out here?

How do we calc the DC of craters? Obviously we find the volume and materials first.

 just did one where a supposed peak human character pulverized 104.0024 cubic meters of concrete

where do I go from here?


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 19, 2015)

Convert it to joules after that,


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 19, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Convert it to joules after that,



How? I don't how to convert the volume of something into joules.

Doesn't help that there are several classifications we have for damage (pulverization/vaporization/ fragmentation) for certain objects and I can't find the chart for any of them.


----------



## Expelsword (Jul 19, 2015)

Where do Mario's durability feats come from?
He's so rarely hit outside of gameplay.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 19, 2015)

gameplay feats also counts
only exoteric stuff are to be considered gameplay mechanics
if anything i suppose the fact he doesn't get hurt when he slams himself in walls and what not means his dura is at least comparable to his physical might


----------



## Regicide (Jul 19, 2015)

The best feat we have for main series Mario was small city level for kicking that one castle in Super Mario World.

Which.. is kind of a durability feat in and of itself, considering he'd harm himself throwing punches and kicks if he couldn't take what he was dishing out.


----------



## Expelsword (Jul 19, 2015)

Regicide said:


> The best feat we have for main series Mario was small city level for kicking that one castle in Super Mario World.



At the same time, isn't it easy to call that a gag animation?
But yeah,  it's sensical to say that he must have comparable DC and durability because he's an entirely physical fighter.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 19, 2015)

@mysticgohan
sure, blog it
we kind already use this even in the wiki iirc but i suppose an actual blog should be good



Tom Servo said:


> How?* I don't how to convert the volume of something into joules.*
> .


wait really ?
i allways though we made pretty clear that are specific yeilds for each materias that you just need to multiply by the destroyed volume


> Doesn't help that there are several classifications we have for damage (pulverization/vaporization/ fragmentation) for certain objects and I can't find the chart for any of them


this is truth,tho
we had a chart but lol flutter deleted it
either way you can always search in google 
googling "concrete pulverization/fragmentation naruto forum calc" should more than suffice
i can tell the values if so you want,tho


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 20, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> @mysticgohan
> sure, blog it
> we kind already use this even in the wiki iirc but i suppose an actual blog should be good
> 
> ...



that'd be great thank you


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 20, 2015)

Expelsword said:


> At the same time, isn't it easy to call that a gag animation?



No

That'd be called an argument from belief


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 20, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> that'd be great thank you




those calcs have all that you need


----------



## Imperator100 (Jul 20, 2015)

Would it take infinite energy to reduce something finite down to infintiesmally small?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 20, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> Would it take infinite energy to reduce something finite down to infintiesmally small?


nah
just subatomic level matter manipulation


----------



## Imperator100 (Jul 20, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> nah
> just subatomic level matter manipulation



How? How does that work?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 20, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> How? How does that work?


it is hax


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 21, 2015)

Can we powerscale Adam Warlock's star level transmutation to Thanos transmutation?

Since Thanos>>>Adam Warlock


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 21, 2015)

Powerscalling hax is not exactly a matter of power levels 
so i cant really give you an answer Just based on this 
But if thanos is a known transmutator with impressive showings and more hype regarding it than adam ?  
I suppose you could


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 21, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Powerscalling hax is not exactly a matter of power levels
> so i cant really give you an answer Just based on this
> But if thanos is a known transmutator with impressive showings and more hype regarding it than adam ?
> I suppose you could



Well he turned a Skrull into stone and there was that feat where he entered a dimension during Thanos quest where it continuously transformed, warped and shattered his body yet he casually kept turning back to normal without having to do anything.

Those are really the only transmutation feats that come to mind.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 21, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> @mysticgohan
> sure, blog it
> we kind already use this even in the wiki iirc but i suppose an actual blog should be good
> 
> ...



Apparently I messed up my math and it's not impressive at all


----------



## TheGloryXros (Jul 21, 2015)

Are New52 Superman & Post-Crisis the same or something? Cuz I always thought they were different continuities? If not, then why are they on the same profile in the Wiki?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 21, 2015)

They're different


----------



## TheGloryXros (Jul 21, 2015)

Thought so.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 22, 2015)

what do captain Titus's stats look like(The Warhammer: Space marine main character)


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 22, 2015)

Always kind of wondered this

But what is the status of the whole Superman lifting infinity and Spectre (who apparently has the weight of the universe)


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 22, 2015)

Outlier level+


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 22, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Outlier level+



Hard to peg outliers on a universe where multiversal wizards, midgets and abstract symbolic characters actually exist. Though, does something actually discredit it or contradict it in some way?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 22, 2015)

the fact this is far above what guys on supes class can do ?
i mean i'm not a comics guys myself, but even i understand that there seems to be something wrong there
you would need to pm mike or tranquil fury for a proper input on that,tho


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey what kind of ability is making an old person young again?

(while also curing their blindess and changing their clothes)?

[sp][/sp]


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 24, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Hey what kind of ability is making an old person young again?
> 
> (while also curing their blindess and changing their clothes)?
> 
> [sp][/sp]



that'd all be different forms of matter manipulation, really, though making an old person young again, specifically, could also be accomplished through timehax.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 24, 2015)

either timehax , matter manipulation or reality warping


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 24, 2015)

What about making an entire forest emerge from the ground?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 24, 2015)

elemental manipulation
or nature manipulation


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 24, 2015)

> What about making an entire forest emerge from the ground?



Nature manipulation for obvious reason.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 25, 2015)

How do  calc earthquakes?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 25, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Nature manipulation for obvious reason.



Obvious? Theres several abilities that could fall under


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 25, 2015)

Yes but occam razor is a thing.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 25, 2015)

At this point that's irrelevant

anyway, what ability is bestowing and taking away other people's powers?


----------



## Blαck (Jul 25, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> At this point that's irrelevant
> 
> anyway, what ability is bestowing and taking away other people's powers?



Power bestowal and Power Negation.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 25, 2015)

May ound like a dumb question but does low level soul-fucking attacks (punching a dude's soul or spirit) work on someone who is intangible?


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 25, 2015)

depends...

did he hit the soul?

or did he hit the body and the soul came out without getting touch?

 the other 1 doesn't mean he can touch intangibles but he can remove souls from individuals he hit, the other one he can touch intangibles


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 26, 2015)

how do I convert the DC from the volume of fragmentation of a large chunk of sedimentary rock?

I never really see any conversion in any of Chaos or anybody else's blogs...it's always just sort of "1 million cubic meters therefore building level "


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 27, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> how do I convert the DC from the volume of fragmentation of a large chunk of sedimentary rock?
> 
> I never really see any conversion in any of Chaos or anybody else's blogs...it's always just sort of "1 million cubic meters therefore building level "


It really isnt 
we dont do this since years ago iirc 
and i sure never did 
just fucking google , it cant be that diffucult 
i do it all the time
fragmentation is 8jcc 
violent is 69 jcc 
pulverization is 214 jcc


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 27, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> It really isnt
> we dont do this since years ago iirc
> and i sure never did
> just fucking google , it cant be that diffucult
> ...



I did,literally nothing came up. I don't know what mystical fucking foreign faraway websites you're using but you need to share the wealth.

Do it right now young man before I whip out mah belt and blaze your backside.


----------



## Regicide (Jul 27, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> I never really see any conversion in any of Chaos or anybody else's blogs...it's always just sort of "1 million cubic meters therefore building level "


Whose blogs have you been reading?

Plenty of fuckers show the math.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 27, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Whose blogs have you been reading?
> 
> *Plenty of fuckers show the math.*



I'm in a very generous mood so i'll let you re-read my comment.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Never once did I say they didn't do math


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 27, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> how do I convert the DC from the volume of fragmentation of a large chunk of sedimentary rock?
> 
> I never really see any conversion in any of Chaos or anybody else's blogs...it's always just sort of "1 million cubic meters therefore building level "



Are you asking how to convert a given volume into energy?

If so?

Given most volumes we use start in meters cubed, and most joules per unit volume we use are in centimeters cubed, multiply the meters cubed by 1,000,000 to convert into centimeters cubed

From there, just multiply your volume in centimeters cubed by the joules per centimeter cubed value


----------



## Regicide (Jul 27, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> I'm in a very generous mood so i'll let you re-read my comment.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Not what I said.

There's plenty of blogs that demonstrate how to convert volume into an energy figure.


----------



## That Background Character (Jul 27, 2015)

Is King's "Disaster" a hax? If so, what kind of hax is it?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 27, 2015)

Can Luffy's King Kong Punch's DC be scaled from the King Punch?


----------



## Kaaant (Jul 28, 2015)

Why would we do that?


----------



## Blαck (Jul 28, 2015)

That Background Character said:


> Is King's "Disaster" a hax? If so, what kind of hax is it?



Health manipulation.


xmysticgohanx said:


> Can Luffy's King Kong Punch's DC be scaled from the King Punch?



You can since G4 Luffy shits on Elizabello (or whatever his name is) in terms of power.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 28, 2015)

Well yeah, but not King's Punch, which a special kind of ability so you can't scale that to anyything.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 28, 2015)

B Rabbit said:


> Well yeah, but not King's Punch, which a special kind of ability so you can't scale that to anyything.



Yeah but so was Chinjao's headbutt and we scale that to quite a few people. But if not, guess KKG gets scaled to the next best thing


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 28, 2015)

No it's different, Chinjao's is just a technique passed down in his family, who've we've seen people over power it. 

King's Punch is a special ability that for some reason only Elizebelo was born with.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 28, 2015)

B Rabbit said:


> No it's different, Chinjao's is just a technique passed down in his family, who've we've seen people over power it.
> 
> King's Punch is a special ability that for some reason only Elizebelo was born with.



Weird, but alright. Guess it gets scaled to Zoro's whatever slash technique then unless there's something higher within reason


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 28, 2015)

I think there was a thread where it was stated Luffy's punched could get you Gigaton scaling.

but no one has calced it yet, because like everything else. No one wants to calc anymore.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 28, 2015)

^lol what? 
The calc is hiding an outlier and please dont make me ditto kiddo to explain you why 
please read the thread again


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 28, 2015)

It's just the speed of the free fall, and because we don't know that it will cause a infinite loop of everything which will cause a petaton number places on it which is too high, so that's the hiding the outlier part.

In terms of the calc, nothing was wrong with the gigaton calc, however Luffy punched Doflamingo way faster than the given time frame.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 28, 2015)

> It's just the speed of the free fall, and because we don't know that it will cause a infinite loop of everything which will cause a petaton number places on it which is too high, so that's the hiding the outlier part.
> 
> In terms of the calc, *nothing was wrong with the gigaton calc*, however *Luffy punched Doflamingo way faster than the given time frame.*


you...know that you are pretty much explaining why the gigaton calc is wrong and invalid right ?
the speed for the feat vastly depends of the timeframe
which is way smaller than the one implied in the gigatons value
which means the final tally is bigger than gigatons and whatever comes after it ad infinitum
which means the feat can't be quantified the way it was
or i would rather say can't be quantified at all


----------



## TheGloryXros (Jul 29, 2015)

What are Post-Crisis Darkseid's stats? Are the ones on the Wiki profile right, cuz I'm reading stuff about it being in Pre-Crisis....Unless the "Multiverse" stuff isn't kidding & it's the same Darkseid in each continuity.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 29, 2015)

Why do calcs from other sites say SSJ3 Goku's punch in BoG is white dwarf level? what exactly are they doing wrong?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 29, 2015)

I would need a link to know what the fuck you are talking about
But if it is about king Kai planet then it is bs


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 29, 2015)

damn I could've swore I linked it, literally every db forum I go to bring this up 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Angered, Beerus punches Goku hard in the gut, then sends him flying through West City with a ferocious kick. Goku stops himself mid-air, but before he can do anything Beerus is already there and puts Goku in a headlock. Beerus quickly whirls around him, kicks Goku off into a nearby forest, and gives chase. Not able to see them, Kame-Sen?nin and the others run over to a Capsule ship and fly off after the two. Goku and Beerus continue exchanging blows in the forest, when Beerus sends Goku flying with another kick to the face. Beerus flies off after him and the two end up in a desert area with numerous rock formations surrounding them. Goku and Beerus　charge at each other and their punches collide, sending out an Earth-shattering shockwave. They pull away from each other and a trickle of blood falls from a cut on Goku?s cheek"

SS3 Goku punching King Kai's planet which has 10x gravity because of it's mass:

The first calculation is figuring out the mass of the planet using gravity and radius since those are the two things we know.

The next step is Volume, using the radius.

And the third is density using the mass and volume we calced.

I also have links to a few calculators/convertors I checked the answers on.

Rearanged gravity formula to calculate mass instead (had to do short hand got formula from wikipedia) 

g = m/r^2

m = r^2 x g

Volume formula

V = (4/3) ? pi ? r^3

Density Formula

P = M/V

*Very good overall calculator



cm/g to m/kg calculator

 ... perm3.html

Density calculator

 ... lator.aspx

Volume calculator

 ... lator.html

Heres the actual calcs

g = m/r^2

m = r^2 x g

m = 0.0000156961230576^2 x 10

m = 0.0000000024636827904 earth masses

Earths mass = 5.97219 ? 10^24 kilograms

5.97219 ? 10^24 X 0.0000000024636827904 = 14,713,581,723,998,976

m = 14,713,581,723,998,976 kg

This considers King akis planet as 100m radius and 10X gravity.

The small number is the size of king kais planets radius in relation to Earths.

volume of a sphere is V = (4/3) ? pi ? r^3

V = (4/3) ? pi ? 100m^3 = 4188790.2047863905m^3

This is using King kais planet as 100m radius.

Knowing the mass and Volume we can get density.

P = M/V

P = 14713581723998976kg / 4188790.2047863905m^3

P = 3.512608892.9415128417291527 X 10^9 kg/m^3

Density of a white dwarf star: "The average density of matter in a white dwarf must therefore be, very roughly, 1,000,000 times greater than the average density of the Sun, or approximately 10^6 g/cm3." Which translates to 10^9 kg/m^3. So in other words it is over 3.5 times as dense as a white dwarf star.



If you don't believe this then I found soem other calcs.



It doesn't matter here the dimension of the planet, but the density, since we are talking about a PUNCH, not a Ki blast.

King Kai's planet is not more than 30 meters in diameter (pixels-scaling), but even if it is 40, 50 or 90 meters, the order of magnitude, physically talking, is still the same (i.e. 10).

Now, gravitational force of a planet is given by this formula:

F = (G*M*m)/r^2

G is the universal gravitational constant (6,67*10^-11 [m^3/(kg*s^2)];

M is the mass of the planet

m is the generic reference mass

r is the radius of the planet (or distance between the two masses' centers)

Since King Kai's gravitational force is 10 times the Earth gravitational force, we have Fk (gravitational force of King Kai's planet) 10 times bigger than Fe (Earth's gravity).

Fk/Fe = [(G*Mk*m)/rk^2]/[(G*Me*m)/re^2] = 10

G and m are in commons and go away, so we have:

(Mk/rk^2)/(Me/re^2) = 10

Mass is Volume (V)*Density (D), with Volume (of a generical planet) = (4/3)*π*r^3;

back to the formula:

((4/3)*π*rk^3*Dk)/rk^2 = Fk and ((4/3)*π*re^3*De)/re^2 = Fe, so:

Fk/Fe = (Dk*rk)/(De*re) = 10.

The only unknown term is Dk (density of King Kai's planet), while we know De and re of Earth and rk = 15 meters (assuming a diameter of King Kai's planet of 30 m, as previously said).

So, Dk = 1,17*10^10 kg/m^3, while density of Earth (De) is 5,5153*10^3 kg/m^3, so the density of King Kai's planet is around 2 millions of times higher than the desnity of Earth, and Goku punched a whole hole throughout this material.

The most dense material known is Osmium, which has a density of 22661 kg/m^3, and, because of that, it's also the material which is most resistant to compression (462 GPa).

King Kai's planet is still half a million times more dense than this, and thus even way more resistant to physical compression.

Even if King Kai's planet had the same gravitational force as Earth, the fact it has such a small diameter would still imply a huge density, and indeed, it would still have a density around 200000 times bigger than the density of Earth.

Dou you have some info about that planet destroyed by Gladiator?

Because it could be a planet 2 times bigger than Earth, but 100 times less dense, making this feat pale compared to Goku's striking punch.

Indeed, what really matters when talking about physical punches is the density, and AT, giving us a planet of a few meters of diameter and with a gravitational force 10 times bigger than the one on Earth, is indisputably giving us that previously said enormous level of density.

Imaging taking a cube of 1 meter of each side of the following materials:

- average Sun composition: it would weigh around 1,4 tons;

- average Earth composition: it would weigh around 5,5 tons;

- core of the Sun material: it would weigh 150 tons;

- King Kai's planet material: it would weigh around 10 millions tons;

- Neutron Star material: it would weigh around 280000 billions tons.

Punching the core of the Sun would obviously require inhuman physical strength, regardless of how much matter, in kg, you punch away; even worse would be just trying to physically scratch the surface of a Neutron Star.

Well, a not even bloodlusted Ssj3 Goku actually vaporizes, with one punch, a whole quantity of a material which, according to canon info about King Kai's planet, has thousands of times the density of the core of the Sun.



I know it's wrong btw


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 29, 2015)

So i just finished reading 200 issue of Spawn. I have to ask...why is he planet+ level

Literally the brst feats ive seen barely qualify for low city block level.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 29, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> damn I could've swore I linked it, literally every db forum I go to bring this up
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


i think i'm either missing something or this guy is terrible dumb 
so what the planet is as dense as a dwarf star ?
its mass is pathetic
and this is the only thing regarding it that matters in the gbe, ke, pe or any kind of energy related formula
this guy is literally just bullshitting
hence why he didn't actually calc the planet gbe
never literally found a bigger density and the result was just continent level


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 29, 2015)

Do we have any accepted general stats for WH40k Walkers like Dreadnoughts (Chaos and Space Marine), Ork Deff Dreads and Killa Kans and Eldar Wraithlords?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 29, 2015)

So who made the Spawn profile?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 29, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> So i just finished reading 200 issue of Spawn. I have to ask...why is he planet+ level
> 
> *Literally the brst feats ive seen barely qualify for low city block level.*


i really doubt he never gave captain america tier characters a beating down 
i mean just in case, you know powerscalling can be a thing,right ?
oh wait, image comics....no idea, then 


> So who made the Spawn profile?


never posted it 
he obviously just did for the hell of it and is not the comic supporter who made the profile
ask mike or tranquil fury and they might know


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 29, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> i really doubt he never gave captain america tier characters a beating down
> i mean just in case, you know powerscalling can be a thing,right ?



Savage Dragon, Overt-Kill, Angela, The violator...none of them have anything more than a few tons of TNT
 in strength/DC

Everything else is hax, and soul fucking

 Slaying Maelbolgia (with Angela's help btw) Maelbolgia is completely featless aside from hax.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 29, 2015)

yeah, only know i realised this shit is image comics 
has he ever faced invincible ?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 29, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> yeah, only know i realised this shit is image comics
> has he ever faced invincible ?



Not from any issues I read (mostly just demons, angels, cyborgs  and the occasional skinhead)


----------



## TheGloryXros (Jul 30, 2015)

Sooooo....Darkseid's stats & explanation for his profile, anyone, please?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 30, 2015)

TheGloryXros said:


> Sooooo....Darkseid's stats & explanation for his profile, anyone, please?



He's unbelievably powerful?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 30, 2015)

TheGloryXros said:


> What are Post-Crisis Darkseid's stats? Are the ones on the Wiki profile right, cuz I'm reading stuff about it being in Pre-Crisis....Unless the "Multiverse" stuff isn't kidding & it's the same Darkseid in each continuity.



Theres no such thing as "post crisis Darkseid"

He wasnt affected by the events of COIE


----------



## TheGloryXros (Jul 30, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Theres no such thing as "post crisis Darkseid"
> 
> He wasnt affected by the events of COIE



So he's the same one, just like I said earlier?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 30, 2015)

TheGloryXros said:


> So he's the same one, just like I said earlier?



Yes all the New Gods are the . This was confirmed several times and even stated to be the same by the writer of the Orion series.


----------



## TheGloryXros (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm explaining to an idiot on why Roshi's Moonbuster is an outlier, and I'm listing him the inconsistencies it brings. Are these correct?

-He wouldn't see the Red Ribbon Army as a threat, yet he did
-General Tao got killed by a grenade
-No other character above him shows any Moon level feats or even close, nor do we get any planetary threats until Z
-Doing so puts Roshi on the same level as Saiyan Saga Piccolo, which is illogical


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 30, 2015)

What is the durability of surving a 10k fall?


----------



## TheGloryXros (Jul 30, 2015)

B Rabbit said:


> What is the durability of surving a 10k fall?



LMAO Kaidou FTW!!!


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 30, 2015)

B Rabbit said:


> What is the durability of surving a 10k fall?



Sadly less than building because surviving re-entry is building iirc

dope ass entrance tho but Pitou still has the sickest entrance I've ever seen


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 30, 2015)

Ah I see, I knew it was going to be much, but yes, Kaidou.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 30, 2015)

TheGloryXros said:


> I'm explaining to an idiot on why Roshi's Moonbuster is an outlier, and I'm listing him the inconsistencies it brings. Are these correct?
> 
> -He wouldn't see the Red Ribbon Army as a threat, yet he did
> -General Tao got killed by a grenade
> ...



He also wouldn't see king piccolo, who struggled to blow up a city, as a threat, the fact the Kikoho seems remotely impressive by itself really seems to make Roshi's moonbuster an outlier, and the fact he didn't even attempt to use it on the at-best islandbusting threats in the series up to Z makes it really questionable.

The thing about Mercenary tao getting killed by a grenade IS flat-out jobbing though. If Tao could die to a grenade, every single one of Goku's punches and kicks would have reduced him to jelly, and even weakened he would have no business hanging out with people on goku's level.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 30, 2015)

That grenade was a red ribbon grenade
You realize those are the Same who made planet level bots right ?


----------



## TheGloryXros (Jul 30, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> That grenade was a red ribbon grenade
> You realize those are the Same who made planet level bots right ?



...DANG, I never realized it, and perhaps this comment was supposed to be sarcastifc, but this is actually a really good point.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 30, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> That grenade was a red ribbon grenade
> You realize those are the Same who made planet level bots right ?



was it an RR grenade? I don't recall them handing Tao anything, and he mostly worked on his own. it's not like he was an employee.
That said this is sci-fi futuristic and we have Bulma casually building timetravel shit(along with lasers being implied to be not uncommon in at least the anime IIRC) so I guess even if it's not RR it could just be superfuture grenade


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 30, 2015)

Arale is planet level and single digit ftl right?


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 30, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Sadly less than building because surviving re-entry is building iirc
> 
> dope ass entrance tho but Pitou still has the sickest entrance I've ever seen



to be fair, Kaidou's way bigger than the average person which IIRC would increase the dura, but still not going to be anything impressive by even east blue standards. not worth calcing.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 30, 2015)

Oh I knew it wasn't going to be anything worth calcing, I was just curious.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 30, 2015)

Is it possible to calc the DC for this nuke? Or if you were to guess just by eyeballing it?


----------



## Regicide (Jul 30, 2015)

You can't eyeball something if there's literally nothing but the explosion itself to scale from.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 30, 2015)

Regicide said:


> You can't eyeball something if there's literally nothing but the explosion itself to scale from.



There's not. You can see a frame where there are people in the foreground and the explosion in the background.

I see people calculate POV distance all the time in the blog section

EDIT: I believe the mushroom cloud is roughly 20.6 meters tall 

How do I calc the DC of a blast from the mushroom cloud?


----------



## Jamrock (Jul 31, 2015)

How strong is adult Shinobu?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 31, 2015)

Jamrock said:


> How strong is adult Shinobu?



Island level (60 Gigatons) atleast


----------



## Regicide (Jul 31, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> There's not. You can see a frame where there are people in the foreground and the explosion in the background.


Yeah, and they're so far into the foreground with the explosion so far into the background that it's practically worthless for scaling purposes.

I mean, you could scale off of that, but the mushroom cloud would be like, four meters wide.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 31, 2015)

Regicide said:


> You can't eyeball something if there's literally nothing but the explosion itself to scale from.



Does sort of seem to be around the horizon for what its worth anyway


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 31, 2015)

What the theorectically speed water needs to move to be able to cut or pierce diamond?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 31, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> That grenade was a red ribbon grenade
> You realize those are the Same who made planet level bots right ?



That was specifically Dr. Gero, and it'd be quite the stretch to say that he made their grenades, also that didn't happen for another 20+ years. Plenty of time for technology to jump.

That said, they still had plenty of other scientists who were capable of producing tech far greater than anything we can do IRL.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 31, 2015)

What kind of ability is walking on air/walls/water?


----------



## TheGloryXros (Aug 1, 2015)

So, this guy here tries to justify Cell being a Solar System Buster using this equation that comes up around the middle of the video....Obviously its wrong, considering not even knowing the complicated calculations it's ridiculous to believe Moonbusting alone gives off enough power to bust a Solar System just off plain logic, but I wanted to know what the problems are concerning his equation.

[YOUTUBE]FD872yk1_6w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> What the theorectically speed water needs to move to be able to cut or pierce diamond?



Well in the real world regardless of speed, a water-jet cutter is incapable of cutting diamonds. Yet has no issue used by industrial construction companies to cut steel, up to 4inches thick.


----------



## Solar (Aug 1, 2015)

TheGloryXros said:


> So, this guy here tries to justify Cell being a Solar System Buster using this equation that comes up around the middle of the video....Obviously its wrong, considering not even knowing the complicated calculations it's ridiculous to believe Moonbusting gives off enough power to bust a Solar System just off plain logic, but I wanted to know what the problems are concerning his equation.



S/he assumed that the blast started from the edge of the Oort Cloud and destroyed the Earth's moon. So they basically calculated a solar system busting attack and received solar system busting numbers. It's like calculating a planet-busting attack and receiving planet-busting numbers to prove that it has planet-busting energy.

I'm not getting into anything else in that video.


----------



## Brightsteel (Aug 1, 2015)

What would the radiation energy be for a wood fire that spans a quarter mile?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 1, 2015)

Fang said:


> Well in the real world regardless of speed, a water-jet cutter is incapable of cutting diamonds. Yet has no issue used by industrial construction companies to cut steel, up to 4inches thick.



Yeah, I looked it up before I asked, diamonds are used as nozzles for water jets. A guy in Needless can turn rain drops into super fast water jets that can pierce diamond, I figure there has to be a theoretical way to pierce diamonds with enough pressure.


----------



## Regicide (Aug 2, 2015)

Think I recall one of the problems with water-cutting shit in general is that fictional superpowers aren't limited by the standards of our technology and so could have much higher pressures than real life stuff without necessarily having much faster speeds

Or maybe they have better abrasives or something

Don't quote me on any of that


----------



## TheGloryXros (Aug 2, 2015)

I swore there was some Naruto Speed Tier List around here somewhere, can someone link me to it?

And IDK if it's out-of-date by now anyway even if I found it....If it is, don't bother & just gimme the current scalings of relevant characters in speed tiers please? (I hear Naruto's Mach 10k now, where's the calc for that?)


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 2, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Think I recall one of the problems with water-cutting shit in general is that fictional superpowers aren't limited by the standards of our technology and so could have much higher pressures than real life stuff without necessarily having much faster speeds
> 
> Or maybe they have better abrasives or something
> 
> Don't quote me on any of that






His power is described as like a water cutter, he is turning the rain into "lasers", no idea if thats enough to work with, but thats why I am asking.


----------



## TheGloryXros (Aug 2, 2015)

Also another question, pushing/pulling something is easier than destroying something, or is it the other way around? And if so, some proof of it? (It has to do w/ Laws of Conservation of Energy, doesn't it? How pulling/pushing requires more CONSTANT energy output rather than destroying making one big impact?)


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 2, 2015)

TheGloryXros said:


> So, this guy here tries to justify Cell being a Solar System Buster using this equation that comes up around the middle of the video....Obviously its wrong, considering not even knowing the complicated calculations it's ridiculous to believe Moonbusting alone gives off enough power to bust a Solar System just off plain logic, but I wanted to know what the problems are concerning his equation.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FD872yk1_6w[/YOUTUBE]



>requiem for a dream

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 2, 2015)

TheGloryXros said:


> Also another question, pushing/pulling something is easier than destroying something, or is it the other way around? And if so, some proof of it? (It has to do w/ Laws of Conservation of Energy, doesn't it? How pulling/pushing requires more CONSTANT energy output rather than destroying making one big impact?)


it depends
if you pushes something fast enough then your ke is bouded to be above the one of just destroying it
after all the speed is squared in the ke equation so this is not even a difficult thing to begin with


> I swore there was some Naruto Speed Tier List around here somewhere, can someone link me to it?
> And IDK if it's out-of-date by now anyway even if I found it....If it is, don't bother & just gimme the current scalings of relevant characters in speed tiers please? (I hear Naruto's Mach 10k now, where's the calc for that?)



it is obviously outdated at some points,tho
naruto mach 10k is just a quick estimation from toneri moon feat
it is most likely much faster than that i just need to get around these deebris
it applies to toneri, sage powered kcm nardo, kaguya and likely bijju empowered sauce
the mach 4k (which is the new mach 24k) applies to juubi v2 attack speed and everyone above juubito reactions and comb at speed


----------



## TheGloryXros (Aug 3, 2015)

I was more concerned with the characters below the Top-Tiers. (The Kages, Jonin, etc....Cuz not a lot of talk is brought up on them. Dont need to know the scrub-tier though)


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 3, 2015)

TheGloryXros said:


> I was more concerned with the characters below the Top-Tiers. (The Kages, Jonin, etc....Cuz not a lot of talk is brought up on them. Dont need to know the scrub-tier though)


Mach 450 for guys who can outrun bijuus
Mach 70 for guys who can keep up with sm
Mach 60 for elite shinobi


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 3, 2015)

btw what is the muzzle velocity of a gatling gun ?


----------



## AgentAAA (Aug 3, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> btw what is the muzzle velocity of a gatling gun ?



That's kind of like asking "what's the muzzle velocity of a pistol". You might want to specify precisely what you mean


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 3, 2015)

i mean that thing with which kanryuu shot at kenshin


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 5, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> i mean that thing with which kanryuu shot at kenshin



Supersonic (Mach 2) I believe


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 5, 2015)

Meh , the feat is just transonic then


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 5, 2015)

What kind of ability is disintegrating the flesh off of someone's bones in just a few seconds just by touching them?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 5, 2015)

if he is shown to literally just need to touch the enemy ?
transmutation


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 5, 2015)

Watsuki's current art style has a lot less impact. 

I liked the Shishio special, but it was weird because it seemed like he knew Yumi for years rather than a short while.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 5, 2015)

well i can't really say he didn't improve his art style
but it definitely looks odd


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 5, 2015)

it's like as if he moved to digital art or something, but his art style just didn't take to it. Not that it looks bad. You've got pages like this:



Maybe it's that he uses more darks as opposed to his somewhat lighter style or something, but it's just not as good aesthetically one way or another.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 5, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> if he is shown to literally just need to touch the enemy ?
> transmutation



Well he was wearing gloves but yeah.

Also there are some of us who prefer her character not be degenerated to a degree that it killed both her character development and bankrupting the series at the process.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 6, 2015)

So who was the one who edited the naruto profile descriptions? Because Hinata went from being "the poor man's Neji Hyuga" to "ermagurd badass wife suck it Minato!"

I mean I kind of understand Hinata's but the Nardo one? "Hinata better than Kushina" 

That's both hilariously inaccurate and completely irrelevant to Nardo in general. Can't we just go back to talking about what retarded characters these are?

Thought pairing wars were a no-no to bring up in the OBD.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 7, 2015)

I will check it but I got the impression SSM seriously needs a bitchslap
Like it is the obd ffs
The profiles needs sarcastic commentaries for shit series


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 7, 2015)

I think i missed something
there was nothing assassine like what you said besides dumb text like "badass wife" and the bad Way he wrote the joke referencing nardo's old profile
i liked the eyes joke so just changed the first part to  "local mc wife " instead


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 7, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> I think i missed something
> there was nothing assassine like what you said besides dumb text like "badass wife" and the bad Way he wrote the joke referencing nardo's old profile
> i liked the eyes joke so just changed the first part to  "local mc wife " instead



hmm looks like it changed since yesterday I guess. Still doesn't really compute how marrying Hinata classifies as "surpassing his dad" considering marriage was never an issue he was looking to overcome nor does it even make it better than him for marrying Kushina. This was alot better when Naruto was just known as "the retarded blonde shonen"


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 7, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> hmm looks like it changed since yesterday I guess. Still doesn't really compute how marrying Hinata classifies as "surpassing his dad" considering marriage was never an issue he was looking to overcome nor does it even make it better than him for marrying Kushina. This was alot better when Naruto was just known as "the retarded blonde shonen"


oh, i agree the joke is worse  (if it even is there )
But you are overthinking it 
the fact he got lady doesnt mean he is better than minato 
is just one of the factors to say he got better than he was when the previous pun about he being a wannabe minato was made 
the surpass minato bit is  (hopefully) refering to power level


----------



## Imagine (Aug 8, 2015)

NNT question

Are we scaling Escanor to Monspeit's 1 GT feat or nah?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 8, 2015)

debatable
it is too soon to have sure about his power but he is leaps above any sin besides most likely demon mel 
you should just use "possibly" in a profile imo


----------



## Imagine (Aug 8, 2015)

I agree


----------



## AgentAAA (Aug 9, 2015)

see if I can post this in the right thread...

Is entropic force Hax?


----------



## Imagine (Aug 9, 2015)

Started watching avengers earths mightiest heros and they've actually got some crazy shit

[YOUTUBE]cLl5vKNrVS0[/YOUTUBE]

30:50-31:09 (quality is awful I'm sorry)

Gotta be at least town level+, right


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 9, 2015)

kisscartoon.com should have it in higher quality


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 9, 2015)

Realistically speaking, how long would a day feel like to Goku if he was 100% battle alert the whole day? Decades?


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 9, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Realistically speaking, how long would a day feel like to Goku if he was 100% battle alert the whole day? Decades?



In SSJG God Mode?

Assuming he's as fast as Beerus

1 day for us is 2,464,072,600,000,000 years for him.



iwandesu said:


> oh, i agree the joke is worse  (if it even is there )
> But you are overthinking it
> the fact he got lady doesnt mean he is better than minato
> is just one of the factors to say he got better than he was when the previous pun about he being a wannabe minato was made
> the surpass minato bit is  (hopefully) refering to power level



True but still, I think making a shot at Naruto for being generic and stupid as a description is one that makes the most sense if anything. That's something I'm sure we can all agree on (Well except for those few I'm sure are being pushy about shoe-horning Hinata in everything now that NH is canon)

@Imagine

We calced that a while ago I believe Graviton, Thor and Hulk are around City to Country level.


----------



## Solar (Aug 10, 2015)

I need every Akame ga Kill! calculation we have. The search function sucks.

I know some of you have them saved up somewhere, so it won't be too hard if you've organized them properly.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 10, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> I need every Akame ga Kill! calculation we have. The search function sucks.
> 
> I know some of you have them saved up somewhere, so it won't be too hard if you've organized them properly.






the last one isn't really accepted 
the lighting one is only accepted in mine's value
i'm yet to find any of the other ones (if they still exist)


----------



## Solar (Aug 10, 2015)

Aren't they town-level? Where is that feat from?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 10, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Aren't they town-level? Where is that feat from?


supposedly from desta ghoul blast
but i can't find the calc anymore and when i myself tried to do a guestimation it didn't came anywhere as impressive


----------



## Solar (Aug 10, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> supposedly from desta ghoul blast
> but i can't find the calc anymore and when i myself tried to do a guestimation it didn't came anywhere as impressive



A missing calc that gives the verse the biggest boost? That's not suspect. 

Do you remember the range of the alleged value?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 10, 2015)

some few kilotons iirc
then again i also thought it was a coston calc 
either way we just stick with the mcb value nowadays
even more because i don't see how someone could get kilotons from that feat


----------



## Solar (Aug 10, 2015)

So the strongest characters are 500+ tons DC/durability and Mach 19?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 10, 2015)

well if you use the high end in both feats, then yes pretty much
either way they are mcb and hypersonic


----------



## Solar (Aug 10, 2015)

Okay. Cool. Thanks.


----------



## TheGloryXros (Aug 11, 2015)

Regarding the Superman Maggedon feat, there are downplayers who are trying to debunk the feat by stating such(I'm pretty sure some of you have heard this argument before, seeing how easy DBZtards spread out false teachings):

"Martian Manhunter is trying to find Superman and realised he has been captured by Mageddon and chained up. Martian Manhunter states he's been trapped in the Mageddon mindfield. Martian Manhunter and Batman link telepathy to Superman try and break the mind control. They fail. Orion and Aztek break into Mageddon. Aztek commits suicide, releasing 4th dimensional energy. This weakens Mageddon allowing Superman to break free of the chains thanks to a pep talk from Batman. We see gears in panel when Orion attacks and from THAT people claim Superman moved Mageddon. He did not, at no point does he move nor is he stated to move Mageddon. He was chained up and helpless until Aztek weakened Mageddon."

They also claim that Sun that Maggedon was in front of as instead the Anti-Sun, and that it's signficantly smaller than the real Sun...

I don't read comics, so anyone who does care to explain why this is wrong(or possibly right)?


----------



## Sablés (Aug 11, 2015)

How strong is GUNMM verse?


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 11, 2015)

How much would a bee weigh if it was 2 meters long?


----------



## puolakanaho (Aug 11, 2015)

how does goku stand up to superman with his latest feats?

i know the battle is banned and all..but with all these new flashy feats going on for him (mftl and all that jazz) i would think he is atleast on par with supes, if not stronger?


----------



## Blαck (Aug 11, 2015)

puolakanaho said:


> how does goku stand up to superman with his latest feats?
> 
> i know the battle is banned and all..but with all these new flashy feats going on for him (mftl and all that jazz) i would think he is atleast on par with supes, if not stronger?



nope, supes still wrecks as he too recently got a boost. his durability and whatnot sit around solar system level.


----------



## puolakanaho (Aug 11, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> nope, supes still wrecks as he too recently got a boost. his durability and whatnot sit around solar system level.




thanks for a quick reply.

i wont press the issue further.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 11, 2015)

puolakanaho said:


> thanks for a quick reply.
> 
> i wont press the issue further.



No problem, but don't be afraid to ask questions. that's exactly what this thread is for.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 11, 2015)

actually no, current super by no means wrecks goku
he does however has much better chances in a fight than he had a month ago when he would be the one getting wrecked


----------



## Imagine (Aug 11, 2015)

Liquid said:


> How strong is GUNMM verse?



Zekka and Don Fua are small island level+. 

Zekka's Dragon Slayer is continent+ and Fua's Noble Fist is planet+ 

Alita and Sechs have town level+ DC and city level+ durability (Zekka's punches are > nukes strongest nuke is 50 megatons and Sechs survived more than one)

Speed wise the high/top tiers are sub rev

They could potentially make it up to YYH or even higher with Fua's nonsense


----------



## puolakanaho (Aug 11, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> actually no, current super by no means wrecks goku
> he does however has much better chances in a fight than he had a month ago when he would be the one getting wrecked



so its actually even this time around?


----------



## Blαck (Aug 11, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> actually no, current super by no means wrecks goku
> he does however has much better chances in a fight than he had a month ago when he would be the one getting wrecked



Didn't that mageddon and blackhole feat go through? 

Or did Goku get something to put him close to that?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 11, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Didn't that mageddon and blackhole feat go through?
> 
> Or did Goku get something to put him close to that?


He is ss and mftl scalling from bills 
so the later


----------



## TheGloryXros (Aug 11, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Didn't that mageddon and blackhole feat go through?



Still waiting on my answer concerning Mageddon....


----------



## Blαck (Aug 11, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> He is ss and mftl scalling from bills
> so the later



Ah, good to know. So it's not as one-sided anymore though Supes has the speed advantage


----------



## Brightsteel (Aug 11, 2015)

Does Escanor get scaled to the single-digit gigaton shit? Meliodas absolutely shitstomped Galan when at full-power, and Merlin (who'd definitely know how strong Mel is) stated that Escanor at his peak shit on the other Sins in power.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 11, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Does Escanor get scaled to the single-digit gigaton shit? Meliodas absolutely shitstomped Galan when at full-power, and Merlin (who'd definitely know how strong Mel is) stated that Escanor at his peak shit on the other Sins in power.



Possibly only noon Escanor


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 11, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Ah, good to know. So it's not as one-sided anymore though Supes has the speed advantage



Speed, strength and durability advantage. Thanks to the Mageddon feat and the planet collision feat

His speed is in the Trillions of times FTL
His strength is Large Star level (7.119 TenaKilotons)
His Durability is Solar System level (1.020 KiloFoe)


----------



## puolakanaho (Aug 12, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Speed, strength and durability advantage. Thanks to the Mageddon feat and the planet collision feat
> 
> His speed is in the Trillions of times FTL
> His strength is Large Star level (7.119 TenaKilotons)
> His Durability is Solar System level (1.020 KiloFoe)




ah well. its good to know they stopped nerfing superman at long last.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 12, 2015)

Can we scale Avatar Korra from Giant Korra? (The one that fought UnaVaatu?)


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 12, 2015)

He has dc disadvantage actually 
Hell not sure where large star dc is coming from


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 12, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Can we scale Avatar Korra from Giant Korra? (The one that fought UnaVaatu?)



Hard to say, really.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 12, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> He has dc disadvantage actually
> Hell not sure where large star dc is coming from



I was referring to post-crisis Superman and that's where we have his Mageddan feat at (atleast according to the DC scale on the wiki)


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 12, 2015)

Ah 
Then sure,he has such level of physical output


----------



## Brightsteel (Aug 12, 2015)

How much energy does it take to vaporize a human?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 12, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> How much energy does it take to vaporize a human?


----------



## Hamtaro (Aug 12, 2015)

Why is the Waifu Battledome gone?


----------



## Veggie (Aug 12, 2015)

Why is the Waifu battledome gone. It was the best thing to happen to this section in years


----------



## Solar (Aug 12, 2015)

Because people thought Asuka was best Eva.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 12, 2015)

>implying there is such a thing
btw, rei is the less shit


----------



## Solar (Aug 12, 2015)

As the official OBD septic tank, I can confirm that they're both still shit


----------



## Veggie (Aug 12, 2015)

Mari is the best eva


----------



## Solar (Aug 12, 2015)

Good taste.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 12, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> As the official OBD septic tank, I can confirm that they're both still shit


i can agree with that


> Mari is the best eva


oh right...
movies are a thing


----------



## TheGloryXros (Aug 12, 2015)

Could someone answer my question 2 pages back, please?


----------



## Blαck (Aug 12, 2015)

TheGloryXros said:


> Could someone answer my question 2 pages back, please?



Ask Vivi, he'd know.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Aug 13, 2015)

How fast would you be if you could catch a bullet in mid-air with out looking at the direction from where it came?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 13, 2015)

Bullet timer, just making an effort to look cool at it. So, subsonic to low supersonic depending on the type of gun.


----------



## Tacocat (Aug 13, 2015)

TheGloryXros said:


> Could someone answer my question 2 pages back, please?



Wasn't that a KE feat? Why would weakening it reduce its mass? That means it wasn't resisting as much as it could have been, but they still moved a mass from point A to point B in a certain time-frame.

No idea about the Sun.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Aug 13, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Bullet timer, just making an effort to look cool at it. So, subsonic to low supersonic depending on the type of gun.



Interesting because I was looking into this feat that was done by a character that did exactly as I described but the problem is that I do not know if it is valid or just an outlier.


----------



## TheGloryXros (Aug 13, 2015)

Tacocat said:


> Wasn't that a KE feat? Why would weakening it reduce its mass? That means it wasn't resisting as much as it could have been, but they still moved a mass from point A to point B in a certain time-frame.
> 
> No idea about the Sun.



I think their point was that Superman didn't move it period...


----------



## Tacocat (Aug 13, 2015)

Well that's pretty fucking stupid, considering it seems to ignore the entire context of that scene.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 13, 2015)

So are there any avatar experts here?

I'm wondering if Korra's Giant Form (with Raava) can get scaled to her Avatar form


----------



## Solar (Aug 13, 2015)

Ask Willy or Wan. Or look in an Avatar thread and see who argued a lot.


----------



## Imperator100 (Aug 13, 2015)

Joke Question: If you've bump your own thread because it go no replies, does that make you a terrible person?

Serious Question: Is destroying a timeline more impressive then destroying a universe or is time considered part of universal level? I suppose I am asking does Universal level mean "Observable Universe" Level or actually "Full-On Universe with Spatial and Temporal Dimensions" Level


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 13, 2015)

Universe level usually means the infinite stuff
If this is your question
Also yeah this totally makes you a terrible person


----------



## Imperator100 (Aug 13, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Universe level usually means the infinite stuff
> If this is your question


I suppose that makes sense. That means destroying a Universe=Infinite Energy



iwandesu said:


> Also yeah this totally makes you a terrible person


...I am ashamed?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 13, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> Joke Question: If you've bump your own thread because it go no replies, does that make you a terrible person?
> 
> Serious Question: Is destroying a timeline more impressive then destroying a universe or is time considered part of universal level? I suppose I am asking does Universal level mean "Observable Universe" Level or actually "Full-On Universe with Spatial and Temporal Dimensions" Level



I guess you could bump your thread once if it was _really_ important to you, as long as it doesn't fall into the realm of necromancy I'd understand. 

And I consider destroying timelines as an universal matter because often times, you're not just destroying the concept of time or an specific part of the universe, you get rid of everything and it ceases to exist. So I just take it as synonymous.


----------



## Imperator100 (Aug 13, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> And I consider destroying timelines as an universal matter because often times, you're not just destroying the concept of time or an specific part of the universe, you get rid of everything and it ceases to exist.



If destroying a timeline is a universal matter then would destroying multiple timelines be multi-universal?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 13, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> If destroying a timeline is a universal matter then would destroying multiple timelines be multi-universal?



Different timelines independent from one another? In a single swipe? Yeah.


----------



## Imperator100 (Aug 13, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Different timelines independent from one another? In a single swipe? Yeah.



Yes! Multiversal Stanley Parable!


----------



## puolakanaho (Aug 13, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> I suppose that makes sense. That means destroying a Universe=Infinite Energy
> 
> 
> ...I am ashamed?



while that is scientifically sound, i dont think it can be applied to our scenarios dont you think?


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 13, 2015)

For a vs. series

whose a good counterpart for Iron Man?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 13, 2015)

Actually yeah that's pretty much what being universe level means
You can output infinite energy by some way be it your dc or dura
Which can completely pale when facing a being that works with"infinitier" feats


----------



## Imperator100 (Aug 13, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> For a vs. series
> 
> whose a good counterpart for Iron Man?



Not a huge Marvel expert but I presume it would depend on which armor he gets. Maybe Samus?


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 13, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> Not a huge Marvel expert but I presume it would depend on which armor he gets. Maybe Samus?



Post-Extremis/Bleeding Edge. That's pretty much just his standard armor (Doesn't even really ue Hullbuster anymore since its kind of been obsolete for a while compared to his Extremis power-ups)


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 13, 2015)

What about Doom?


----------



## Blαck (Aug 13, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> What about Doom?



Too one sided, Doom wrecks. Maybe crimson dynamo or weaker armor Lex Luthor.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 13, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Too one sided, Doom wrecks. Maybe crimson dynamo or weaker armor Lex Luthor.



Oh I meant whose a good counterpart for Doom. I know Samus is too weak.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 13, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Oh I meant whose a good counterpart for Doom. I know Samus is too weak.



Was referring to Doom vs Iron man, but like I said Tony ain't ready.


----------



## TheGloryXros (Aug 14, 2015)

Sorry to bother with the Mageddon feat again, but I just wanna make sure I understand the feat: how does Superman get credit for "pulling" the weight of the entire Mageddon when he was simply pulling gears in order for it to move?

Is it a measurement of how much energy he put into pulling it for so long, or is it truly a measurement of him pulling 40% of its mass?


----------



## King Kakarot (Aug 14, 2015)

if you can tank an attack equivalent to a quasar what would your durability be Galaxy+?


----------



## King Kakarot (Aug 14, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> In SSJG God Mode?
> 
> Assuming he's as fast as Beerus
> 
> 1 day for us is 2,464,072,600,000,000 years for him.,



Can you explain how you got this answer?


----------



## Solar (Aug 14, 2015)

King Kakarot said:


> if you can tank an attack equivalent to a quasar what would your durability be Galaxy+?



I think their usual wattage is high-end star busting, and you'd have to take surface area into account. So no, it wouldn't make them at that level.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 14, 2015)

Who do you guys think would be a good counterpart for Dante?

I'm thinking Deadpool vs. Capcom Dante

not sure about NT's Dante.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 14, 2015)

King Kakarot said:


> Can you explain how you got this answer?



Reaction time is based on how slowly you perceive reality

As in, what looks like teleportation to us would possible look like slow motion to someone with a faster perception of time


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 14, 2015)

I know this is pretty vague but whats the force necessary to crush the human body.


----------



## King Kakarot (Aug 14, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Reaction time is based on how slowly you perceive reality
> 
> As in, what looks like teleportation to us would possible look like slow motion to someone with a faster perception of time



Yes I understand that but what I want to know I'd how he got that number what equation did he use?

Like if someone had mach 10 reactions  how could I find out how long a day would be for them?


----------



## Solar (Aug 14, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> I know this is pretty vague but whats the force necessary to crush the human body.



We don't have a specific number--1MJ<X<200MJ.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 14, 2015)

King Kakarot said:


> Yes I understand that but what I want to know I'd how he got that number what equation did he use?
> 
> Like if someone had mach 10 reactions  how could I find out how long a day would be for them?



About 9 years


----------



## King Kakarot (Aug 15, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> About 9 years





Explain how you got 9 years


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 15, 2015)

King Kakarot said:


> Explain how you got 9 years



I'd also like to know how is he pulling his numbers. Common sense dictates that you only need to know how much faster is, mach 10 for example, than your average human reactions.

Mach 10 is roughly 3400 m/s, to react to an object moving at this speed from 1 meter away (the common definition of 'reaction speed') you have a time window of 0.00029411764 seconds, whereas, according to  the normal human reaction time is 0.215 seconds.

This means that mach 10 is about 731 times faster than an average person's reaction time, and thus they would perceive a day as 731 times longer if they were in a battle-like extreme focus mindset all the time, which is equivalent to roughly 2 years.

How he got his 9 years figure is a mystery to me.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 15, 2015)

we convert reactions by using m/s.

Now I have an actual question. Someone drops a sword into the the ocean, said sword hits the ocean floor and makes a crater (340.9 cubic meters)

is there anyway to determine how heavy the sword is?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 15, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> we convert reactions by using m/s.
> 
> Now I have an actual question. Someone drops a sword into the the ocean, said sword hits the ocean floor and makes a crater (340.9 cubic meters)
> 
> is there anyway to determine how heavy the sword is?



Alright, human reaction speed from 1 meter away is 4.65 m/s, which is still 731 times slower than 3400 m/s. But good job finding a different way to get the exact same result, now if you would just explain your procedure that'd be awesome.

As for your question, that would depend on how deep is the ocean and what kind of destruction the rock that occupied the crater's space underwent, once you get that amount of energy from a j/cc constant derive mass from the potential energy formula _P = mgh_ where g is 9.8 m/s? and h is said ocean's depth. Of course this doesn't account for the energy lost by buoyancy and water friction but with these magnitudes and since we're talking about a sword, that's negligible.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 15, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Alright, human reaction speed from 1 meter away is 4.65 m/s, which is still 731 times slower than 3400 m/s. But good job finding a different way to get the exact same result, now if you would just explain your procedure that'd be awesome.
> 
> As for your question, that would depend on how deep is the ocean and what kind of destruction the rock that occupied the crater's space underwent, once you get that amount of energy from a j/cc constant derive mass from the potential energy formula _P = mgh_ where g is 9.8 m/s? and h is said ocean's depth. Of course this doesn't account for the energy lost by buoyancy and water friction but with these magnitudes and since we're talking about a sword, that's negligible.



I calced the depth at about 157 meters.

Wish you would have specefied what m and p are for. I assume m is for mass.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 15, 2015)

P is potential energy yo, and yeah m is mass. Now all you need to know is the potential energy, which is going to be equal to the energy required to make the crater, which like I said you derive from the volume you already calculated and the appropiate j/cc value for the type of destruction.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 15, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> P is potential energy yo, and yeah m is mass. Now all you need to know is the potential energy, which is going to be equal to the energy required to make the crater, which like I said you derive from the volume you already calculated and the appropiate j/cc value for the type of destruction.



ocean floor appeared to be made of rock and the crater is 340.9 cubic meters.

Would that put the force at 17 tons give or take? (I'm assuming it was pulverization because it made a crater)


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 15, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> ocean floor appeared to be made of rock and the crater is 340.9 cubic meters.
> 
> Would that put the force at 17 tons give or take? (I'm assuming it was pulverization because it made a crater)



Going with pulverization since I presume there's no debris, you'd require 73071915000 joules to pulverize 340.9 cubic meters of rock (214.35 j/cc ).

P = mgh
73071915000 = m (9.8)(157)
73071915000/(9.8)(157) = m

m = 47492470.42 kg or 47492 tons.


The mass is a bit unrealistic and the sword would have a ridiculous density but whatever, a sword like that dropped into the ocean shouldn't even make a crater, it'd just go through the rock like butter until it eventually stopped. But that's fiction for you I guess. Are you sure the crater was created by the impact of the sword falling down alone and not some magical property?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 15, 2015)

it is worth to note that we don't realy allow this kind of calc stacking
similarly to how you can't get speed from ke
because the results ends up inflated and yadayada


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 15, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> it is worth to note that we don't realy allow this kind of calc stacking
> similarly to how you can't get speed from ke
> because the results ends up inflated and yadayada



I would agree with this if it were the case that it was a deliberate action from a character, but the crater was seemingly made solely by the sword's weight and gravity. Although I have no problems throwing the idea of a 50k tons sword into the trash, one might consider the lore behind it, if it's actually hyped to be legendarily heavy or is in an universe where that's the norm then I can be okay with it.

For the most part, given than Tom is being Tom and didn't care to provide any context, explanation or his previous work I'm inclined to believe that the crater was made by some other magic property of the sword and other than it's weight.

TL;DR: It might be legit, but Tom has yet to provide any evidence that justifies the sword being this heavy and warrant having this figure attached to it. Until then, it is only speculation with no real value whatsoever in a debate.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 17, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> For the most part, given than Tom is being Tom and didn't care to provide any context, explanation or his previous work I'm inclined to believe that the crater was made by some other magic property of the sword and other than it's weight.



       


Yes I did....I did explain it. But no the sword's whole thing is being heavy. Its not like Thor's hammer where it weighs 45 pounds yet nobody can lift it due to an enchantment. Whether or not it can be used in debate is irrelevant since that isn't the purpose of why I needed to know.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 17, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Yes I did....I did explain it. But no the sword's whole thing is being heavy. Its not like Thor's hammer where it weighs 45 pounds yet nobody can lift it due to an enchantment. Whether or not it can be used in debate is irrelevant since that isn't the purpose of why I needed to know.



We don't know

> What fiction is this from
> Episode/Chapter
> Lore behind it
> Characteristics of the sword or it's owner
> General info to help build your case

You only planted a given situation and I worked with that. If it's only to quench your curiousity then I'll agree it really doesn't matter as long as you feel satisfied with it


----------



## Alita (Aug 17, 2015)

What are videl's stats from dragonball? (Speed, durability, destructive power.) Is there any difference in her strength in manga vs anime?


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 17, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> What are videl's stats from dragonball? (Speed, durability, destructive power.) Is there any difference in her strength in manga vs anime?



Superhuman. She's more powerful than Mr. Satan whose best feat was destroying several tile blocks (ones that any other fighter could only break 1 or 2) also scoring among the highest allowing her to enter the tournament. 

Unless you wanna take the Mr. Satan's power level being 139 at face value, then she would be Hypersonic+ Large Building level.

And yeah there is a difference in the anime Mr. Satan has much more impressive feats like physically towing in several train cars into a stadium and such. Smashing a giant boulder on his skull to show off in front of the Z fighters and I think there's some speed feats (blitzing a dude with a machine gun)


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 18, 2015)

Mr. Satan doesn't have an official bp. And Mr. Satan's best feat is being able to survive going through a wall


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 18, 2015)

No, his best feat is surviving casual Cell and dodging a distracted Kid Buu


----------



## AgentAAA (Aug 18, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Superhuman. She's more powerful than Mr. Satan whose best feat was destroying several tile blocks (ones that any other fighter could only break 1 or 2) also scoring among the highest allowing her to enter the tournament.
> 
> Unless you wanna take the Mr. Satan's power level being 139 at face value, then she would be Hypersonic+ Large Building level.
> 
> And yeah there is a difference in the anime Mr. Satan has much more impressive feats like physically towing in several train cars into a stadium and such. Smashing a giant boulder on his skull to show off in front of the Z fighters and I think there's some speed feats (blitzing a dude with a machine gun)



his fight with spopovich also shows him kicking the guy right out of the ring in a very superhuman manner, as well as jumping far higher and more agilely than a real human  could to do so.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 18, 2015)

How much durability does one need to be able to survive being under hundreds or thousands ft of water?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 18, 2015)

You don't really need any superhuman durability to survive thousands of meters underwater, you just need to have a body composed of a lot of water with either no gases or as little as possible. Since fluids are incompressible a body like that would never get crushed under such conditions. Like some species of fish. Their musculature has a higher water content, and there is a lower proportion of red muscle. There is also reduced calcification in the skeleton. All these features result in an organism that's constituted of mainly incompressible tissue (since it's largely water), and their watery musculature also provides them with neutral buoyancy

If you mean a person then that's a different story because the pressure difference between our organism and the enviroment would crush our body like a submarine that is submerged beyond it's capacity. At 2000 meters below the surface there is a pressure of 20205000 Pa, the body of a 70 kg human male should have a volume of 0.0664 m^3 going by average density, which means the pressure would exert a work of 1341612 joules on said person's body, which is basically wall level. 320 grams of tnt if you're curious.


*Spoiler*: _Comparison_ 



[YOUTUBE]a3KmcuCrkfg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 18, 2015)

Can you calc the dc of a nuke from the size of its mushroom cloud?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't think so, but you can do it from either the size of the fireball or it's shockwave.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 18, 2015)

How much electricity (volts, amps, joules doesnt matter)

Does it take to fry an elephant to death


----------



## Solar (Aug 18, 2015)

6600 volts is a good start.


----------



## Jamrock (Aug 18, 2015)

How strong is quon from Towa no quon?


----------



## Imagine (Aug 19, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> You don't really need any superhuman durability to survive thousands of meters underwater, you just need to have a body composed of a lot of water with either no gases or as little as possible. Since fluids are incompressible a body like that would never get crushed under such conditions. Like some species of fish. Their musculature has a higher water content, and there is a lower proportion of red muscle. There is also reduced calcification in the skeleton. All these features result in an organism that's constituted of mainly incompressible tissue (since it's largely water), and their watery musculature also provides them with neutral buoyancy
> 
> If you mean a person then that's a different story because the pressure difference between our organism and the enviroment would crush our body like a submarine that is submerged beyond it's capacity. At 2000 meters below the surface there is a pressure of 20205000 Pa, the body of a 70 kg human male should have a volume of 0.0664 m^3 going by average density, which means the pressure would exert a work of 1341612 joules on said person's body, which is basically wall level. 320 grams of tnt if you're curious.
> 
> ...


Damn not as impressive as I had hoped. Thanks tho


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 19, 2015)

So ... Is other champions being able to tank BattleCast Cho's 100 gigatons feral scream count as game mechanics?


----------



## Imperator100 (Aug 19, 2015)

Was there ever any consensus about Cardcaptor Sakura's durability?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 19, 2015)

dc is multiversal
no idea about dura,tho


----------



## Imperator100 (Aug 19, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> dc is multiversal
> no idea about dura,tho



That's about the page I'm on right now.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 19, 2015)

I only remember blabber about being a glasscannon but I don't suppose it's the same as regular girl. If she has any kind of barriers shouldn't they be on par with her dc?


----------



## Imperator100 (Aug 19, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> I only remember blabber about being a glasscannon but I don't suppose it's the same as regular girl. If she has any kind of barriers shouldn't they be on par with her dc?



I suppose so, I would presume The Shield, nearly impenetrable from an in-universe perspective, would be resistant enough to be comparable with that level of DC. But I could be wrong, it's been a while since I read CCS and I haven't seen Tsubasa Resevoir Chronicles which IIRC is where the multiversal stuff comes from.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 20, 2015)

Whose a good fighting counterpart for Spider-Man?

The only parallel people from different universes that come to mind are Blue Beetle....maybe Terry Mcginnis. (I know there's a ton of people parallel to Peter I'm just drawing a blank)


----------



## AgentAAA (Aug 20, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> So ... Is other champions being able to tank BattleCast Cho's 100 gigatons feral scream count as game mechanics?



Kind of hard to say.
One could argue that the HP is game mechanics, and(as a fair point) point out that the tanking abilities of LoL characters being excluded in cinematics points towards it being game mechanics.
On the other hand we've had 3 or 4 mini cinematics that seem to be inconsistent even with eachother at times, so overall it's a clusterfuck and I could see arguments either way.

Would admittedly potentally be an outlier given what people in the verse generally get taken down/lose to(I.E Xin zhao being scared of a few hundred mooks or Jarvan getting captured by urgot, Katarina having problems with a guard encampment... but then again going by their actual feats that still doesn't make sense as even in-game these characters show more than enough power to overcome these things, and stating "it's PIS" is applicable too, kinda...
LoL a shit.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 20, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> Kind of hard to say.
> One could argue that the HP is game mechanics, and(as a fair point) point out that the tanking abilities of LoL characters being excluded in cinematics points towards it being game mechanics.
> On the other hand we've had 3 or 4 mini cinematics that seem to be inconsistent even with eachother at times, so overall it's a clusterfuck and I could see arguments either way.
> 
> ...





Everything is so confusing about League.


----------



## AgentAAA (Aug 20, 2015)

League's a clusterfuck.
Happens when you decide to remake the entire story because you decided after long consideration "nah, I don't like it now", and can't keep a consistent storyline going for longer than a year without giving up.

Anyhoo, how much force would it take to chop a human in plate armor in half?


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 20, 2015)

Can we powerscale World War Hulk from Savage Hulk's best feats?


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 20, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> League's a clusterfuck.
> Happens when you decide to remake the entire story because you decided after long consideration "nah, I don't like it now", and can't keep a consistent storyline going for longer than a year without giving up.



Riot can't story-tell worth shit.


----------



## AgentAAA (Aug 20, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> Riot can't story-tell worth shit.



helps almsot all of their story staff has already switched over.
That and let's be honest, they don't give enough of a shit to actually attempt storytelling anymore.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 20, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Can we powerscale World War Hulk from Savage Hulk's best feats?



Of course, what feat are you thinking of in particular?


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 20, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Of course, what feat are you thinking of in particular?


----------



## Blαck (Aug 20, 2015)

There was something to this feat iirc, but whatever it was/is we don't use it in threads. I'll look into it.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 21, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> helps almsot all of their story staff has already switched over.
> That and let's be honest, they don't give enough of a shit to actually attempt storytelling anymore.



It is really sad, they could have made an epic story.


----------



## AgentAAA (Aug 21, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> It is really sad, they could have made an epic story.



ye.
Ah well, that's what fanfiction's for

*Spoiler*: __ 




But  LoLfanfiction is just porn so I guess we're just screwed


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 21, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> ye.
> Ah well, that's what fanfiction's for
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Welp, I guess I'm just gonna follow Lalalademacia from now on.


----------



## Jamrock (Aug 22, 2015)

The NLF and attacks that ignore durability has always confused me. So if shiki tohno where to stabb  goku would goku die? Or what that be considered a NLF since shiki tohno has never tried to stabb something as strong as goku?


----------



## Imagine (Aug 22, 2015)

Depends on the ability. If the ability is said to kill anyone no matter what but it's never killed anyone on Goku's level then it's a NLF.

It generally varies from ability to ability.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 22, 2015)

It also depends on the kind of ability 
shiki kills even concepts with his knife 
goku and anyone in db aint surviving him if hit


----------



## Imagine (Aug 22, 2015)

Yeah there's a lot of specifics


----------



## Jamrock (Aug 22, 2015)

Well ppl  the meodp don't hit the persons physical body from my understanding, but rather their very existence through the death lines they can see on the target. I'm fairly new to the nasu verse so I'm trying to understand the power a bit more and it's used in death battle situations


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 22, 2015)

how she redirected it ?
was it energy bending or plain elemental manipulation ?
if the former i would say we should stick with conventional energy beams or at least things more explosion like than a cutting wind
if the latter it becomes implicit that she can create elemental barriers this strong with at least the method used against the laser


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 22, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> how she redirected it ?
> was it energy bending or plain elemental manipulation ?
> if the former i would say we should stick with conventional energy beams or at least things more explosion like than a cutting wind
> if the latter it becomes implicit that she can create elemental barriers this strong with at least the method used against the laser



Well her best feat was blocking the 3.6 Megatons spirit cannon with her air-bending (in her avatar state)

I'm wondering if there's about 20 Megaton blast of wind coming her way if she would be able to change its course due to her Aerokinesis (Air-Bending)


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 22, 2015)

she should be abe to match it by some extent
there is no point on nitpicking small gaps of power within calcs margin of error
she still shouldn't redirect everything imo
which actually might end up killing her considering how much of a glass cannon she is compared to it


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 22, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> she should be abe to match it by some extent
> there is no point on nitpicking small gaps of power within calcs margin of error
> she still shouldn't redirect everything imo
> which actually might end up killing her considering how much of a glass cannon she is compared to it



Well not necessarily match it, I just mean control its direction or trajectory, since she can air-bend. Or if it would be too powerful to do (which is difficult to say since I don't recall something like that being an issue before)


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 22, 2015)

it would be nlf to say she can disperse that much of air or an air with such energeticoffspring when she lack such feats just because it is air
she is not a ententy who controls the concept of air or some bs like this
but like i said considering how similar the 2 calcs ended it should be fair game to say she can at least work into something regarding it


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 22, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> it would be nlf to say she can disperse that much of air or an air with such energeticoffspring when she lack such feats just because it is air
> she is not a ententy who controls the concept of air or some bs like this
> but like i said considering how similar the 2 calcs ended it should be fair game to say she can at least work into something regarding it



Fair enough.

whats the average nuke or DC of a nuke the us military uses or has? (probably a ridiculously impossible question) 

There's just a feat in Spawn (early on so its in the 90s) where the military finds a gateway to hell and tries to nuke it. All the fodder demons (who even bos Spawn is able to one-shot casually) tank it easily.


----------



## Imperator100 (Aug 22, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> whats the average nuke or DC of a nuke the us military uses or has? (probably a ridiculously impossible question)
> 
> There's just a feat in Spawn (early on so its in the 90s) where the military finds a gateway to hell and tries to nuke it. All the fodder demons (who even bos Spawn is able to one-shot casually) tank it easily.



I have to imagine it will at least be in the double-digit kiloton range, considered that the very first nukes had that kinda power.


----------



## AgentAAA (Aug 22, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> whats the average nuke or DC of a nuke the us military uses or has? (probably a ridiculously impossible question)
> 
> There's just a feat in Spawn (early on so its in the 90s) where the military finds a gateway to hell and tries to nuke it. All the fodder demons (who even bos Spawn is able to one-shot casually) tank it easily.



probably be easier if you posted calcable scans.
Most of the United states nuclear arsenal is single-digit megatons to my knowledge, but there's still quite a few in the double digits, and depending on how sensitive they're attempting to be it can also go much lower.
The last known plan to use nuclear missiles in china, for instance, was planning to only use 10 to 15 kiloton nuclear weapons. In other words, it depends on the context they're launching them with.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 22, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> probably be easier if you posted calcable scans.
> Most of the United states nuclear arsenal is single-digit megatons to my knowledge, but there's still quite a few in the double digits, and depending on how sensitive they're attempting to be it can also go much lower.
> The last known plan to use nuclear missiles in china, for instance, was planning to only use 10 to 15 kiloton nuclear weapons. In other words, it depends on the context they're launching them with.



I did....but last time people were so super sour because the comic scans themselves provide no info


----------



## AgentAAA (Aug 22, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> I did....but last time people were so super sour because the comic scans themselves provide no info



well... yeah, the scans give nothing to scale off of due to perspective.
Unfortunately, I think kilotons are probably the best you can safely attribute.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 22, 2015)

What DC would be required to hurt the human body like this 

What about this small af crater 

No I don't watch these people I just searched up some clips


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 23, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> What DC would be required to hurt the human body like this
> 
> What about this small af crater
> 
> No I don't watch these people I just searched up some clips


In the first vid you mean the bow thingy? seems a little less impressive than the 300g of TNT I presented earlier, so wall level if that.

However, I wouldn't call that burnt soil in the second video a crater, looks more like loose dirt was just swept aside and lightly scorched. Maybe about as strong as a grenade?


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2015)

Whats the energy to fragment and break apart the moon? (Not destroy and overwhelm its GBE just break it)

I think it be around 125+ Teratons am I far off?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 23, 2015)

Mind to show your procedure so we can discuss it's validity? I got 42 petatons out of it's volume and 8 j/cc for fragmentation.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Mind to show your procedure so we can discuss it's validity? I got 42 petatons out of it's volume and 8 j/cc for fragmentation.



Sounds good. I just used the density of Breccia and the volume of the moon.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2015)

Whose a good counterpart against Nu52 Superman?


----------



## Blαck (Aug 23, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Whose a good counterpart against Nu52 Superman?



Gladiator or Hyperion


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Gladiator or Hyperion



Isn't Hyperion Skyfather level (that whole universe collapse feat and all)


----------



## Blαck (Aug 23, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Isn't Hyperion Skyfather level (that whole universe collapse feat and all)



the two universe collapse thing was a horrible outlier,as he's been put down by alot less. He's around Gladiators level at best.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> the two universe collapse thing was a horrible outlier,as he's been put down by alot less. He's around Gladiators level at best.



Still don't get the appeal of Gladiator. Or why he's called Gladiator

Whose good against Spider-Man (al I can think of is Blue Beetle and Terry Mcginnis)


----------



## Blαck (Aug 23, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Still don't get the appeal of Gladiator. Or why he's called Gladiator



Dude is a beast and recognized by Thanos as an annoyance which is pretty impressive.

As for the name? it just sounds cool 


> Whose good against Spider-Man (al I can think of is Blue Beetle and Terry Mcginnis)



Either works really.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Dude is a beast and recognized by Thanos as an annoyance which is pretty impressive.
> 
> As for the name? it just sounds cool
> 
> ...





Still not  Gladiator and Hyperion fit as a good parallel to New 52 Superman. Haven't read much of the comics but from what i've seen in JL war....seems like kind of a cocky teenager


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2015)

Whats the DC for a forcefield that produces 100 billion volts of electricity per second?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 23, 2015)

you can't calc this without a coulomb value to multiply from


----------



## Blαck (Aug 24, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Still not  Gladiator and Hyperion fit as a good parallel to New 52 Superman. Haven't read much of the comics but from what i've seen in JL war....seems like kind of a cocky teenager



Hyperion is moderately cocky, but I guess if you want to match personalities somewhat there's always Nova(richard rider)


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 25, 2015)

How about Saitama or Mystic Gohan?


----------



## NINJA FREAKS (Aug 25, 2015)

Is VS battle wiki which is dead copy of OBD wiki reliable?
I think it is immensely biased for Anime like that Chousin is infinite dimensional, Living Tribunal only 16th Dimension, so Chousin stomp.


----------



## Imperator100 (Aug 25, 2015)

NINJA FREAKS said:


> Is VS battle wiki which is dead copy of OBD wiki reliable?
> I think it is immensely biased for Anime like that Chousin is infinite dimensional, Living Tribunal only 16th Dimension, so Chousin stomp.



The VS battle wiki is not accurate. Their classification tree doesn't make much sense considering it only applies to destructive power and nothing else and some of the distinctions don't make sense, for instance they think that Mountain Level is above City Level despite them being basically identical and they judge stronger beings based on the number of "dimensions" they are. This really not make sense considering what dimensions are and how they are portrayed. They also do the REALLY annoying spacebattles thing where they will dismiss a character's stats purely because they don't seem right and if kinetic energy says otherwise the they don't particularly care.


----------



## That Background Character (Aug 25, 2015)

Saitama is a living NLF and and if the stuff with the ONE version is to be believed:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Saitama and Garou can just get stronger. The way the Garou and DarkShine fight was. Garou was getting stronger and faster with each blow, as long as he had the will to fight. So how does this work in the battledome and what is it? Is it some kind of reaction evolution?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 25, 2015)

yeah i suppose you could call it some kind of auto boost
nlf as hell and not usable,tho


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 25, 2015)

NINJA FREAKS said:


> Is VS battle wiki which is dead copy of OBD wiki reliable?
> I think it is immensely biased for Anime like that Chousin is infinite dimensional, Living Tribunal only 16th Dimension, so Chousin stomp.



Generally they're only viable here if they're copy and paste articles of ones I've produced

Even then, I'm constantly puzzling shit out where they rarely update the pages they took from me


----------



## NINJA FREAKS (Aug 25, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> The VS battle wiki is not accurate. Their classification tree doesn't make much sense considering it only applies to destructive power and nothing else and some of the distinctions don't make sense, for instance they think that Mountain Level is above City Level despite them being basically identical and they judge stronger beings based on the number of "dimensions" they are. This really not make sense considering what dimensions are and how they are portrayed. They also do the REALLY annoying spacebattles thing where they will dismiss a character's stats purely because they don't seem right and if kinetic energy says otherwise the they don't particularly care.


They insisted that Chousin is infinite dimensional even if there is no such a feat.
On the other hand, They denied that DC or Marvel has countless spatial Dimension even if They have many Dimensional feat.
And They insisted that Tenchi,Umineko,Demonbane,Kamisama series(All are japanese otaku culture) can easily stomp DC and Marvel combined because LT is only 16th dimensional.
I think it is hugely biased for Anime and lowballing Comic and American work.
What do you think?


----------



## Solar (Aug 25, 2015)

Umineko > Marvel and DC, though. The only thing stronger is non-jobbing Haruhi-sama.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 25, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> *Umineko > Marvel and DC*, though. The only thing stronger is non-jobbing Haruhi-sama.



Only heard a bit about Umineko but what's the verse's greatest feat?


----------



## Solar (Aug 25, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Only heard a bit about Umineko but what's the verse's greatest feat?



idk yet tbh tbf


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 25, 2015)

Bern is trolling, ignore it


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 25, 2015)

Well it is truth that umineko powerlevel is still being debated 
but no we have no expectations of they being above marvel


----------



## Solar (Aug 25, 2015)

I only speak truth.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 25, 2015)

What kind of ability is this? 

(If you're curious what happened he removed parasites from Moondragon's body)


----------



## Imagine (Aug 28, 2015)

Do we have a general idea on how strong the Street Fighter verse is?


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 28, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Do we have a general idea on how strong the Street Fighter verse is?



I don't know anything about SF but from what I remember a character like Akuma is Hypersonic+ Island level.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 28, 2015)

Akuma is mhs+ and island level 
 Chun li has a town level feat iirc


----------



## Imagine (Aug 28, 2015)

Welp, time to get shit reevaluated


----------



## Imagine (Aug 28, 2015)

Uh, yeah


----------



## Regicide (Aug 28, 2015)

Pretty sure that's non-canon.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 28, 2015)

You're face is non canon


----------



## TheGloryXros (Aug 28, 2015)

Just curious on the Mageddon feat calc, but someone's claiming that Sun in the scan used to instead be the Anti-Sun, which is smaller than the real Sun & therefore Mageddon isn't Large Star-sized....Is that right, or no?

And also, how does Superman get the scaling to pulling the whole thing's weight when he was pulling gears for it?


----------



## Sablés (Aug 28, 2015)

Anyone know how to quantify this? Looking for a simple answer here and a comparison with similar feats if possible. Don't think it warrants a meta-thread though I might make one if it requires a consensus.


----------



## Regicide (Aug 28, 2015)

Liquid said:


> Anyone know how to quantify this? Looking for a simple answer here and a comparison with similar feats if possible. Don't think it warrants a meta-thread though I might make one if it requires a consensus.


Didn't you already ask me about this one?

I don't think you can get anything out of this outside of the fact that maybe there's some soul destruction hax involved.

Ichibei royally fucking up Soul Society's day/night cycle in the future is impressive, but sort of seems like unquantifiable fluff otherwise.


----------



## Sablés (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm not asking in means of a calc or a solid energy

I mean in the sense that altering the landscape of x means you're x level. Like say, Wuya from XS changed the entire planet once she resurrected and she's consider a planet level reality warper for it.


----------



## Regicide (Aug 28, 2015)

That has more to do with range, methinks.

Affecting SS like that would be reality warping on a country wide scale though.. albeit in a specialized manner that I'm not sure is really good for anything.


----------



## Xin (Aug 28, 2015)

Is imagine bugging you here? 

Just say a word and I make him disappear.


----------



## Sablés (Aug 28, 2015)

Regicide said:


> That has more to do with range, methinks.



Isn't range generally how we quantify wonky hax like this? Like say mind and soulfuck are regarded as more impressive with the area they cover?



> Affecting SS like that would be reality warping on a country wide scale though.. albeit in a specialized manner that I'm not sure is really good for anything.



He did it 100 times over. Wouldn't that count for anything?

Yhwach's Almighty sort lolno'd the fuck out of it so that'd make for a good measurement for its limits.


----------



## Regicide (Aug 28, 2015)

Liquid said:


> Isn't range generally how we quantify wonky hax like this? Like say mind and soulfuck are regarded as more impressive with the area they cover?


Range is sometimes part of it, but we tend to quantify mind and soulfucks by looking at the number of people affected and shit like that more.

For stuff like reality warping, it's not only range but also shit like degree of how things got distorted.

Anyways, calling something "planet level" reality warping is kind of a misnomer in my opinion, since the level part sort of implies that it translates into wrecking shit. Planetary sounds nicer.

Whatever though.


Liquid said:


> He did it 100 times over. Wouldn't that count for anything?


I have no idea. 


Liquid said:


> Yhwach's Almighty sort lolno'd the fuck out of it so that'd make for a good measurement for its limits.


I thought Yhwach just instagibbed Ichibei before he could do anything with the attack.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 28, 2015)

Just read some old Ghost Rider comics....forgot how much Classic charaters fluctuate

One minute the narration refers to him as "The weakest member of the Champions" (which at the time included Angel, Iceman and Black Widow) The next minute Classic Dr. Strange admits he might not be able to beat him in a straight up fight


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 28, 2015)

I dont see the problem
Ghost rider thing is hax
He winning has nothing obligatory to do with any stats


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 28, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> I dont see the problem
> Ghost rider thing is hax
> He winning has nothing obligatory to do with any stats



From what i've read so far aside from Ghost Rider's flames being metaphysical and him resisting being soul-fucked by Satan/Mephisto.

He really hasn't displayed much hax yet. So far its just been Johnny Storm trying to use his appearance and pyrokinesis to scare assholes away. And ofcourse the occasional "oh no if I fall this far I'll surely die" or "I better not be hit by that car even my invulnerable Ghost Rider form can't withstand that force"

and then later we see him take hits from characters like Pluto (who is equal to Ares in strength) and Griffin (who is physically stronger than Namor)


----------



## Sablés (Aug 28, 2015)

Regicide said:


> For stuff like reality warping, it's not only range but also shit like degree of how things got distorted.



Gotta say, this sounds like there isn't a concrete grasp on how to quantify the more abstract/esoteric reality warping out there 



> Anyways, calling something "planet level" reality warping is kind of a misnomer in my opinion, since the level part sort of implies that it translates into wrecking shit. Planetary sounds nicer.



That's what I meant 



> I thought Yhwach just instagibbed Ichibei before he could do anything with the attack.



Nah, Yhwach either canceled the tech or used it against Ichibei, sort of the point of him going on tirades of why it wouldn't work on him.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 28, 2015)

Xin, did you lose another bet when I wasn't looking?


----------



## Regicide (Aug 28, 2015)

Oh shit I didn't even notice the Onii-sama set


----------



## Sablés (Aug 28, 2015)

>Xin
>Losing a bet

Nope, he's just that terrible


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 29, 2015)

feats > character statements obv

but what about statements from the omniscient narrator?


----------



## Solar (Aug 29, 2015)

Omniscient narrator is generally credible. Probably treated as being in-between the two.


----------



## King Kakarot (Aug 29, 2015)

Could Goku theoretically cause hurricane type winds with his breath?

I remember Recoome  blowing back gohan ki blast with ease and majin buu destroying cities by blowing too hard


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 30, 2015)

Theoretically his breath should be much more powerful than that because lungs are basically muscles, but he can't exhale such a volume of air as to cause a hurricane and you can't just assign a character abilities they haven't showcased just because it would make sense for them to have.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 30, 2015)

Would Korra and Toph be able to metalbend Silver?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 30, 2015)

That's a difficult question. In-verse explanations say metalbenders can't bend pure metal because the rely on bending 'impurities' in metal. However, this contradicts the notion that it's possible to metal bend mercury which should be as pure as you can get.

I'd say a metal can potentially be bent if it's studied enough, since the logistics behind bending are a mystery even by Korra's era it's not impossible to imagine that they don't know all that much of secret bending methods.

 The easy explanation is that Bryke doesn't give a darn and needed a plot reinforced alloy in order to draw mechas because he didn't feel like making metalbenders too overpowered in an industrial era, because realistically, building mechas out of pure platinum is not only expensive, but also very inconvenient because pure platinum it's soft and has an extremely high heat conductivity; those mechas would fall under their own weight and be prone to becoming scorching, melting oven death traps against fire bending.

However you put it, it's safer to say that no, metal benders can't bend silver. Although maybe you could argue they could bend the copper in sterling silver.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Aug 30, 2015)

What are Carroll danvers's stats


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Aug 30, 2015)

What are carroll danvers's stats


----------



## Tphxjustice (Sep 1, 2015)

*00 Quanta shirt*

Gundam 00 fans unite. Buy this 00 Quanta shirt before it's too late


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 1, 2015)

How much energy would an average-sized fist traveling at mach 20 have?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 1, 2015)

You mean as in a punch or some sort of rocket punch-esque technique?

If it's the former, you have to account for the mass of the rest of the arm and part of the shoulder, which should be about 4 kg for a 70 kg male, the bigger the subject, the more force behind the punch. Either way, at mach 20 that's 92480000 J or 22.1 kg of TNT, which is on the high end of wall level nearing small building.

If it's just the mass of a fist then that's more or less 500g, and so it would be 11560000 J or 2.76 kg of TNT, which is only low to mid in wall level.


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 1, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> You mean as in a punch or some sort of rocket punch-esque technique?
> 
> If it's the former, you have to account for the mass of the rest of the arm and part of the shoulder, which should be about 4 kg for a 70 kg male, the bigger the subject, the more force behind the punch. Either way, at mach 20 that's 92480000 J or 22.1 kg of TNT, which is on the high end of wall level nearing small building.
> 
> If it's just the mass of a fist then that's more or less 500g, and so it would be 11560000 J or 2.76 kg of TNT, which is only low to mid in wall level.



Someone moving at mach 20 throwing a punch. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 1, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Someone moving at mach 20 throwing a punch.
> 
> Thanks!



About 0.47 Tons (Building level)


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 1, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> About 0.47 Tons (Building level)


Again, you have to give a justification behind your numbers because it's not clear how you get them. The mass behind a punch is  for a properly thrown punch, at 6800 m/s the KE is 92,480,000 J which is well within wall level.

Did you use full-body mass for the ke? that'd only really apply to a superman style punch


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 2, 2015)

> While the Urgals crashed through the trees, the Shade climbed a piece of granite that jutted above them. From his perch he could see all of the surrounding forest. He raised his hand and uttered, “B?etq istalri!” and a quarter-mile section of the forest exploded into flames. Grimly he burned one section after another until there was a ring of fire, a half-league across, around the ambush site. The flames looked like a molten crown resting on the forest. Satisfied, he watched the ring carefully, in case it should falter.



Does anyone know the radiation energy for a fire of this magnitude?


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 2, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Again, you have to give a justification behind your numbers because it's not clear how you get them. The mass behind a punch is  for a properly thrown punch, at 6800 m/s the KE is 92,480,000 J which is well within wall level.
> 
> Did you use full-body mass for the ke? that'd only really apply to a superman style punch



Not really no, considering most people whove been in a fight put their body weight behind it. Assuming this person is moving at Mach 12 either by running or flying he's most certainly using he's body weight. So yes it still applies.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Sep 2, 2015)

Strongest recorded punches are barely pushing a 1000-1500 joules IIRC

Hell, trained punches are more like 450 joules IIRC

So "entire body weight" behind a punch isn't likely seeing as you should be seeing more like 5000-10000 off that kind of shit


----------



## Imperator100 (Sep 2, 2015)

Can the destruction of all Space or all Spacetime be assumed to be anything higher the universal?


----------



## Solar (Sep 2, 2015)

It depends on context, case by case, etc.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 3, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Strongest recorded punches are barely pushing a 1000-1500 joules IIRC
> 
> Hell, trained punches are more like 450 joules IIRC
> 
> So "entire body weight" behind a punch isn't likely seeing as you should be seeing more like 5000-10000 off that kind of shit



Said punches are delivered while standing still, running someone at top speed and layin on out on someones face would bring closer results.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 3, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Said punches are delivered while standing still, running someone at top speed and layin on out on someones face would bring closer results.



And you're basically describing a superman punch. In a fist fight, said character wouldn't be exerting that much energy.


----------



## Regicide (Sep 3, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Said punches are delivered while standing still, running someone at top speed and layin on out on someones face would bring closer results.


Who the fuck actually punches like that?


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 3, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> And you're basically describing a superman punch. In a fist fight, said character wouldn't be exerting that much energy.



Which is exactly the scenario being described genius...



Regicide said:


> Who the fuck actually punches like that?



Are you....are you serious?


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 3, 2015)

> Are you....are you serious?



even if you do try it you wouldn't be putting all your weight into your fist due to gravity. 

the only way that is going to happen is if you are dropping straight down, But then you'd most likely just end up breaking your arm rather than deliver a punch with your full weight behind it.

..


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 4, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Which is exactly the scenario being described genius...


It really isn't, because you're just reading what you want to read and babbling whatever occurs to you. Instances where a subject's whole mass is behind their fist are more or less rare and thus are not what one would consider 'a punch'

It doesn't matter what you think, though.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Sep 4, 2015)

Who is stronger now, Narutoverse or Torikoverse? I saw someone saying Naruto => but in a thread many people said Bambina might solo ?


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 4, 2015)

eaebiakuya said:


> Who is stronger now, Narutoverse or Torikoverse? I saw someone saying Naruto => but in a thread many people said Bambina might solo ?



Toriko verse is still stronger.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you.

This was ever calced ?



Cracking a surface bigger than earth surface is weaker than destroy a moon ?


----------



## Kazu (Sep 4, 2015)

Why do we use mass energy for black hole yields?


----------



## Solar (Sep 4, 2015)

Kazu said:


> Why do we use mass energy for black hole yields?



Basically the general line of thought: Hawking Radiation reduces the mass of a black hole over time into energy, and so collapsing a black hole would release all of that energy at once. 

Of course, there are some things that people may object to with this method, beginning with this being a based on hypothesis (generally accepted but still unobserved, untested, and unproven). I tend to stay away from black hole stuff.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 4, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> *It really isn't, because you're just reading what you want to read and babbling whatever occurs to you. *Instances where a subject's whole mass is behind their fist are more or less rare and thus are not what one would consider 'a punch'
> 
> It doesn't matter what you think, though.



Irony really is funny sometimes 

Except alot of people do punch like that....usually by blindsiding. I would imagine even someone like you who has very clearly never been in an actually fight before would know what that is.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 4, 2015)

The thing is, it really does not matter. The point here was that you spit a number without elaborating on it like it would have any meaning, then one has to bother to guess what is it you could have possibly done to get a result like that and explain to you why it isn't correct. I'm not about to argue with you what kind of punch is more common in fiction because I don't care about that, at this point it's only a matter of being confrontational and I can see I'm not getting anywhere with you. 

The OP has their answer and you can believe what you want.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 4, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> The thing is, it really does not matter. *The point here was that you spit a number without elaborating on it *like it would have any meaning, then one has to bother to guess what is it you could have possibly done to get a result like that and explain to you why it isn't correct. I'm not about to argue with you what kind of punch is more common in fiction because I don't care about that, at this point it's only a matter of being confrontational and I can see I'm not getting anywhere with you.
> 
> The OP has their answer and you can believe what you want.



I did elaborate, in pure OBD fashion you disagreed and threw a temper tantrum.


----------



## Solar (Sep 4, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Look up what a sucker punch is.



I recognize that you likely live in a hood where people don't know how to fight. It's not a crime, but I wouldn't take that as the standard for what people do when sucker punching.


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 4, 2015)

> Look up what a sucker punch is.



A sucker punch is not a superman punch if that is what you are insinuating..


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> A sucker punch is not a superman punch if that is what you are insinuating..



Superman punch is not a real life thing...


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 4, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> *I recognize that you likely live in a hood where people don't know how to fight.* It's not a crime, but I wouldn't take that as the standard for what people do when sucker punching.



You don't need to live in a hood to know what sucker punch is....you'd have to be pretty fucking stupid to not be aware of basic shit like that.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 4, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> I did elaborate, in pure OBD fashion you disagreed and threw a temper tantrum.


You didn't give anything else other than a random yield value until I poked you into explaining you did use full-body mass, but you didn't go as far as specifying what value you assumed for it and under what reasoning while referencing a different speed than that mentioned by the OP. By any and all means you did not clearly explain your thought process until being pressured into it and have the trend of giving off-results and just doing your own thing.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 4, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> *You didn't give anything else other than a random yield value until I poked you into explaining you did use full-body mass*, but you didn't go as far as specifying what value you assumed for it and under what reasoning while referencing a different speed than that mentioned by the OP. By any and all means you did not clearly explain your thought process until being pressured into it and have the trend of giving off-results and just doing your own thing.



Try actually paying attention, I used basic KE formula given on the evidence that was provided someone running at Hypersonic+ speed and punching someone.

If someone runs full throttle and punches someone full force (IE putting their body weight behind it) it would be a little over 600 joules of energy and that's assuming said person only weighs 130 pounds and is running at top speed.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 4, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Try actually paying attention, I used basic KE formula given on the evidence that was provided someone running at Hypersonic+ speed and punching someone.
> 
> If someone runs full throttle and punches someone full force (IE putting their body weight behind it) it would be a little over 600 joules of energy and that's assuming said person only weighs 130 pounds and is running at top speed.






Tom Servo said:


> About 0.47 Tons (Building level)



Did you really? Next post is me poking you.


----------



## Solar (Sep 4, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> You don't need to live in a hood to know what sucker punch is....you'd have to be pretty fucking stupid to not be aware of basic shit like that.



You'd have to be stupid to say "look up what a sucker punch is" when they're are many ways to perform one which don't involve anything close to a Superman Punch. 

A Superman Punch can be a sucker punch. But people who've been in more than a couple of fights know that that's not the best punch to jump someone with because 1) most people go with the version of the SM Punch that's essentially a jab 2) it isn't a power punch, and people in fights generally are going for those.

But this kind of just confirms that you don't know what you're talking  about (you've probably never been in a real fight or watched people get  jumped or anything similar outside of the internet). Please get in a real fight.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 4, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Did you really? Next post is me poking you.



My post had nothing to do with you, so naturally whatever questions or concerns you had at the time are worth less to me than cum stain on the floor of a 711


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 4, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> You'd have to be stupid to say "look up what a sucker punch is" when they're are many ways to perform one which don't involve anything close to a Superman Punch.
> 
> A Superman Punch can be a sucker punch. But people who've been in more than a couple of fights know that that's not the best punch to jump someone with because 1) most people go with the version of the SM Punch that's essentially a jab 2) it isn't a power punch, and people in fights generally are going for those.
> 
> But this kind of just confirms that you don't know what you're talking  about (you've probably never been in a real fight or watched people get  jumped or anything similar outside of the internet). Please get in a real fight.



>implies he knows what "being jumped" even means

>says people don't deck other people when jumping


----------



## Solar (Sep 4, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> >implies he knows what "being jumped" even means
> 
> >says people deck other people when jumping



Concession accepted.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 4, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Concession accepted.



See this exactly my point you saying people don't deck other people when jumping.

now your switching your arguments to save face based on a typo. I would guess you would be feeling pretty dumb right now but that would imply you have any form of dignity as a human being to stick behind your own argument.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 4, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> My post had nothing to do with you, so naturally whatever questions or concerns you had at the time are worth less to me than cum stain on the floor of a 711



You're not supposed to explain and justify your antics to _me_, fuck if I care, you do it because OP wanted to know and you're answering in a Q&A thread, and thus your answers have to be able to be corroborated and satisfy the OP's curiousity.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 4, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> You're not supposed to explain and justify your antics to _me_, fuck if I care, you do it because OP wanted to know and you're answering in a Q&A thread, and thus your answers have to be able to be corroborated and satisfy the OP's curiousity.



No, not unless he himself asks for them. You being nit-picky is just personality flaw on your part. As well as unnecessary since it was your concern not his.


----------



## Solar (Sep 4, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> See this exactly my point you saying people don't deck other people when jumping.
> 
> now your switching your arguments to save face based on a typo. I would guess you would be feeling pretty dumb right now but that would imply you have any form of dignity as a human being to stick behind your own argument.



You're claiming I'm deflecting over some typos I didn't notice anyone make? Then go on to add nothing of substance to your argument and instead opt to insulting my dignity in regards to a discussion on Superman punch's effectiveness in real life? This argument is done.  Or in how green text speakers will recognize: 

c o n c e s s i o n a c c e p t e d
o
n
c
e
s
s
i
o
n
a
c
c
e
p
t
e
d


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 4, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> You're claiming I'm deflecting over some typos I didn't notice anyone make? Then go on to add nothing of substance to your argument and instead opt to insulting my dignity in regards to a discussion on Superman punch's effectiveness in real life? This argument is done.  Or in how green text speakers will recognize:



Oh wow what a terrible way to avoid an argument. You're claim is that people don't deck other people when said victim is being jumped. Then you switched your answer at the last second to avoid losing this argument.


----------



## Solar (Sep 4, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Oh wow what a terrible way to avoid an argument. You're claim is that people don't deck other people when said victim is being jumped. Then you switched your answer at the last second to avoid losing this argument.



No, no. Like I said, this discussion is done. I should've left it alone a while ago, but you baited me into continuing, and I golf clap you for that.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 5, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> No, no. Like I said, this discussion is done. I should've left it alone a while ago, but you baited me into continuing, and I golf clap you for that.



I'm not baiting you into anything, this discussion in itself is pointless on the ground that you have no actual argument


----------



## Regicide (Sep 5, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Are you....are you serious?


Did I stutter?

Even running at someone, you're not going to be putting your full weight behind the punch.

That's only if you fucking leaped at them with fist out or something equally retarded, hence why I asked.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 5, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Did I stutter?
> 
> Even running at someone, you're not going to be putting your full weight behind the punch.
> 
> That's only if you fucking leaped at them with fist out or something equally retarded, hence why I asked.



You must've because that wasn't even your question. You were denying people doing that in real life, and denies that its an actual thing...

No a running punch is putting your body weight behind it... saying yeah.


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 5, 2015)

> No a running punch is putting your body weight behind it... saying yeah.



No it doesn't....

A running punch delivers a pretty good weight to your fist but it doesn't give your whole weight to your fist.. your weight is still grounded to your feet mostly... the mechanic behind it is the same as how a basic straight punch works... 

Also jumping while punching doesn't put your whole weight to your fist, it is kind of detrimental to the puncher if he made a mistake while doing that kind of punch due imperfect body balance while on air and basically your center of gravity not being anywhere higher than your fist...

Flying kick however works greatly at delivering/transfering your whole body weight to your target... basically Rider kick is basically a good move if you can perfectly land it into someone else..


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 5, 2015)

What kind of ability is this?


*Spoiler*: __ 











shade0180 said:


> No it doesn't....
> 
> A running punch delivers a pretty good weight to your fist but it doesn't give your whole weight to your fist.. your weight is still grounded to your feet mostly... the mechanic behind it is the same as how a basic straight punch works...
> 
> ...



I never said anything about jumping, again running and correct form (which mostly people even those who don't know what they're doing) will do


----------



## TheGloryXros (Sep 6, 2015)

Is there a way someone could calc the speed of Tridoron when cycling around Drive's enemy when performing a Rider Kick?

And just out of curiousity, how's Drive's stats lookin as of now? I know there aren't any calcs out for Drive yet, but just from the gist of things at least?

[YOUTUBE]ATPeAAhsNq8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shoeties (Sep 6, 2015)

What are the values for pulverizing/fragmenting rock? Last I saw it was apparently: 

8 j/cc for fragmentation
69 j/cc for violent fragmentation
and 214 j/cc for pulverization

Has that changed recently?


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 6, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> I never said anything about jumping, again running and correct form (which mostly people even those who don't know what they're doing) will do



no it won't.
 That still won't focus all your weight behind a punch.
Been trying to avoid this argument but come on Tom, this is basic physics.
If you've got feet putting weight onto the floor still you're pretty obviously not putting all your weight behind the punch.


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 6, 2015)

> And he reached across his body and placed the palm of his right hand on the yellow diamond that formed the pommel of Naegling. "For over a hundred years, Glaedr and I have stored every iota of our excess strength in this diamond, and others have added their strength to the pool as well; twice a week, several elves from Ellesmera visit me here and transfer as much of their life force into the gem as they can without killing themselves. The amount of energy contained within this stone is formidable, Eragon; with it, I could shift an entire mountain. It is a small matter, then, to defend Glaedr and myself from swords and spears and arrows, or even from a boulder cast by a seige engine. As for my seizures, I have attached certain wards to the stone in Naegling that will protect me from harm if I become incapacitated upon the battlefield."



Does anyone know much energy it would take to "shift" (I assume he means pick the fucker up and move it) a mountain?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 6, 2015)

Assuming you don't want to account for friction, it would be a matter of Work = Force * Distance where force would be represented by the mountains weight.


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 6, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Assuming you don't want to account for friction, it would be a matter of Work = Force * Distance where force would be represented by the mountains weight.



So assuming the mountain was the average size for a mountain on Earth (no idea what that is), and he moved it say, a meter, how much energy would he have to exert? A few kilotons?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 7, 2015)

That would depend on your mountain, I think the average was at around 609 m of altitude?  10^12 kg for a 500m mountain sounds fitting.

It's weight would be 9.8x10^12 N (mass*gravity) and moving it a single meter would make it 9.8x10^12 J of work with no friction (weight*distance).

Which yeah, is about  2.342 kilotons.


----------



## Jamrock (Sep 7, 2015)

how fast do you have to be to cut every single cell in a persons body in a second or a few seconds?


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2015)

Jamrock said:


> how fast do you have to be to cut every single cell in a persons body in a second or a few seconds?



MFTL+ a little over x120,000 FTL assuming its in a timeframe of one second.

ASSUMING the cells were destroyed one at a time.


----------



## Regicide (Sep 8, 2015)

Where the hell are you pulling that numbe-

Wait, did you just assume the person moves a meter for every individual cell or something?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 8, 2015)

One'd cut millions of cells in a single swipe, I don't see this ever being ftl.

EDIT:

Actually what the hell. Cells come in many different sizes, for convenience , which is actually quite generous considering they're smaller than skin and tissue cells. So, sitting at 8 micrometers you'd only need to slice a person into 8 ?m thick slices, it's easier to do this by slicing throgh the person's width with 2m or so wide slashes (or at least as wide as the person's height).


*Spoiler*: _Imagine many, many sagittal cuts_ 




Although technically, cutting through the frontal plane would need fewer slashes, that's a rather awkward angle to hack at someone in combat, I find the sagittal plane more realistic




So, my shoulders are 47 cm wide, which would translate to 470000 ?m and 58750 slices, at 2m per stroke that's a total distance of 117,500 m and under 1 second that means Mach 345.59

Give or take since I made a couple assumptions for convenience but the output shouldn't exit this ballpark.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Where the hell are you pulling that numbe-
> 
> Wait, did you just assume the person moves a meter for every individual cell or something?



No, I was going with reactions...and how many cells are in a human body.


----------



## Regicide (Sep 8, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> No, I was going with reactions...and how many cells are in a human body.


That's not how that works.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2015)

Regicide said:


> That's not how that works.



that's exactly how it works


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 8, 2015)

If it were anyone else, I'd ask you to clarify and justify your method but since I know how that would go I'll refrain to tell you, your procedure is nonsensical and your result ridiculously inflated.


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 8, 2015)

If someone manages to hit a human six times before said human can react, does that mean the person throwing the punches can throw about 27907 punches in a second?


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> If it were anyone else, I'd ask you to clarify and justify your method but since I know how that would go I'll refrain to tell you, your procedure is nonsensical and your result ridiculously inflated.



concession accepted, the concept of logic soaring over your head isn't something that surprises me.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 8, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> concession accepted, the concept of logic soaring over your head isn't something that surprises me.



You're one to talk buddy, but I don't have anything to concede on since I don't intend to argue you. I'm just flatly stating you're wrong and that's a fact.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> You're one to talk buddy, but I don't have anything to concede on since* I don't intend to argue you.* I'm just flatly stating *you're wrong *and that's a fact.



1. That's an argument

2. Saying I'm wrong without disproving me makes it clear that its an opinion not a fact

3. You conceded why are you still arguing?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 8, 2015)

Look who likes clarifications now.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Look who likes clarifications now.



I'm in a good mood so i'll give you one more shot to give an actual retort.

Go on, you have my permission.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> If someone manages to hit a human six times before said human can react, does that mean the person throwing the punches can throw about 27907 punches in a second?



Depends on what you mean by react. Do you mean before they have a chance to fight back (1/4th of a second) or before the human eye even has a chance to track it? (Which is basically anywhere between 1/60th to 1/200th of a second depending on whatever website you google consensus seems to vary on an unbelievable scale)


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 8, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Depends on what you mean by react. Do you mean before they have a chance to fight back (1/4th of a second) or before the human eye even has a chance to track it? (Which is basically anywhere between 1/60th to 1/200th of a second depending on whatever website you google consensus seems to vary on an unbelievable scale)



Before the eye can focus, so I'm guessing the latter.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Before the eye can focus, so I'm guessing the latter.



Well assuming these are quick jabs done one at a time i'd say atleast 360 punches.


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 8, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Well assuming these are quick jabs done one at a time i'd say atleast 360 punches.



My math was way off then.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2015)

So what kind of ability is this. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blαck (Sep 8, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> So what kind of ability is this.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Depends really, it could be bomb creation, though it looked like he infected him then he blew up so possibly some bacteria manipulation too


----------



## Regicide (Sep 8, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> that's exactly how it works


I see we're going to go through this song and dance again.

How about you go and explain the process in which you obtained that number (I can foster a guess, but let's play along anyways) and the justification behind it, then, since you seem to have a tendency for leaving out context in these posts.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2015)

Regicide said:


> I see we're going to go through this song and dance again.
> 
> How about you go and explain the process in which you obtained that number (I can foster a guess, but let's play along anyways) and the justification behind it, then, since you seem to have a tendency for leaving out context in these posts.



Going by his request he's asking how fast someone would be to cut/destroy every cell in the human body in 1 second. 

According to "ask a Biologist" There's about 37 trillion cells in the human body


Like I said before ASSUMING these were all destroyed individually one by one would mean the whole thing was done in 1/37th of a picosecond which makes it MFTL atleast reaction wise.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 8, 2015)

Regi pls, you can't sing or dance


----------



## Regicide (Sep 8, 2015)

Since when did you learn what singing and dancing were


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2015)

If that's how you wanna waste your own time, knock yourself out.


----------



## Regicide (Sep 8, 2015)

Dartg doing good work


----------



## Regicide (Sep 8, 2015)

Also dat crack about wasting time

When we're all on an anime forum analyzing fictional powerlevels


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Also dat crack about wasting time
> 
> When we're all on an anime forum analyzing fictional powerlevels



half of the people here are on their phones likely in the middle of something actually important.


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 8, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> So what kind of ability is this.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



you've asked this a lot for different powers of the month spawn at this point. Any special reason?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 8, 2015)

I can't see that image but I assume its a screencap of my neg

stay  mad


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> you've asked this a lot for different powers of the month spawn at this point. Any special reason?




*Spoiler*: __ 






Bernard Ian Tanner Jr. as Spawn

Anthony Sardinha as Johnny Blaze
Steve Blum as Zarathos/Ghost Rider

Neil Kaplan as The Narrator

3d models by "Arts of Mohdmistry"

3d animation by WL studio







nightbringer said:


> I can't see that image but I assume its a screencap of my neg
> 
> stay  mad



Well, i'm more flattered that I matter so much to you to take up as much time in your day (actually more like a week atleast really)for you to consistently go around negging me until I become in the red zone


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 8, 2015)

>take up time

it takes me like 5 seconds to neg u


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2015)

nightbringer said:


> >take up time
> 
> it takes me like 5 seconds to neg u



It takes you 5 seconds to neg me enough to reach the red?

Let's time that.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm not sure if ur purposely misreading my posts or if you're just that bad at reading comprehension

I assume the latter from prior experience

I'll explain it like ur five

it takes me five seconds to neg you

all I have to do is remember to neg you twice a day

wont be that hard and won't take me much effort but as ur currently showcasing it will make u supremely booty bothered

u can go cry to a mod if you want, they'll probably stop me if you care that much


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2015)

nightbringer said:


> I'm not sure if ur purposely misreading my posts or if you're just that bad at reading comprehension
> 
> I assume the latter from prior experience
> 
> ...



That'll take more than 5 seconds...

In fact it took you 5 minutes to respond, you better step your game up.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 8, 2015)

it takes me more than five minutes to respond because unlike you who pretends to have better things to do and can respond instantly, I'm actually on a phone while I'm doing other stuff 

stay impotent

stay  mad

stay negged


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2015)

nightbringer said:


> it takes me more than five minutes to respond because unlike you who pretends to have better things to do and can respond instantly, I'm actually on a phone while I'm doing other stuff



The time it takes for you to come up with excuses could be better spent backing up your 5 second statement (by the way you're at 11 minutes now)


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 8, 2015)

rly dude 

I'm just shitposting for the post count now

inb4 ud tho


----------



## Sablés (Sep 8, 2015)

If I was Yudee, I'd ban the both of you so fucking fast


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2015)

nightbringer said:


> rly dude
> 
> I'm just shitposting for the post count now
> 
> inb4 ud tho



14 minutes.


----------



## Regicide (Sep 8, 2015)

Liquid said:


> If I was Yudee, I'd ban the both of you so fucking fast


How long has it been your dream to be UD, Tables?


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2015)

Raiden can cut adamantium now 

[YOUTUBE]cFm982JyE4A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Sep 8, 2015)

Who cares about deathbattle


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2015)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Who cares about deathbattle



1-30 million views per episode? clearly alot of people. Also whats this I hear about Raiden's sword bypassing molecular bonds? Since when can Raiden bypass conventional durability


----------



## Blαck (Sep 8, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> 1-30 million dupe views per episode? clearly alot of people. Also whats this I hear about Raiden's sword bypassing molecular bonds? Since when can Raiden bypass conventional durability



Fixed :ignoramus

And death battle a shit, Tom. Raiden bypassing shit. That's what the other thread was for last week


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 9, 2015)

Blαck said:


> Fixed :ignoramus
> 
> *And death battle a shit, Tom. Raiden bypassing shit. That's what the other thread was for last week*



I understand half of that tbh


----------



## Blαck (Sep 9, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> I understand half of that tbh



Was supposed to say "Raiden *ain't* bypassing shit." 

As for the other part I referring to the thread made a few weeks back, Jack vs Logan.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 9, 2015)

Blαck said:


> Was supposed to say "Raiden *ain't* bypassing shit."
> 
> As for the other part I referring tot the thread made a few weeks back, Jack vs Logan.



I gotcha kemosabe


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 9, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> clearly alot of people. Also whats this I hear about Raiden's sword bypassing molecular bonds? Since when can Raiden bypass conventional durability



it weakens molecules. Meaning it cuts better.
Not remotely bypassing conventional durability, however. it's just an extra amp.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 9, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> it weakens molecules. Meaning it cuts better.
> Not remotely bypassing conventional durability, however. it's just an extra amp.



Still not sure how this makes sword like vibranium (which destroys any type of metal just from the residuel vibrations of someone using it.) Or how it can cut something like adamantium which has galaxy level durability whereas Armstrong snapped his sword with his patriotic nanomachine fists


----------



## Blαck (Sep 9, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Still not sure how this makes sword like vibranium (which destroys any type of metal just from the residuel vibrations of someone using it.) Or how it can cut something like adamantium which has galaxy level durability whereas Armstrong snapped his sword with his patriotic nanomachine fists




It doesn't, that's just DB logix


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 9, 2015)

Blαck said:


> It doesn't, that's just DB logix



Funny thing is I called this all the way back at the beginning of the Jack vs. Logan thread. Right down to them making the excuse that Raiden's high frequency blade can somehow ignore conventional durability in order for him to beat Logan.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 9, 2015)

Blαck said:


> It doesn't, that's just DB logix



Just finished explaining to Ben why Raiden cant cut adamantium and the dude blocks 30 minutes afterwards (good thing for fake accounts )


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 9, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Still not sure how this makes sword like vibranium (which destroys any type of metal just from the residuel vibrations of someone using it.) Or how it can cut something like adamantium which has galaxy level durability whereas Armstrong snapped his sword with his patriotic nanomachine fists



oh, it can't do anything remotely like that. DB is a shit is all.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 9, 2015)

Nightbringer top tier powerlevel on nf prove me wrong OBD


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 14, 2015)

What kind of ton (kilo/mega/tera/yotta/etc) is 9.2*10^842 tons (of TNT) and what level of DC is it?


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 14, 2015)

TTGL said:


> What kind of ton (kilo/mega/tera/yotta/etc) is 9.2*10^842 tons (of TNT) and what level of DC is it?



Easily Megaversal level i'd say. (something only needs to be 9.2x10^63 Tons to be Megaversal level)

after Megaversal is Omniversal


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 14, 2015)

TTGL said:


> What kind of ton (kilo/mega/tera/yotta/etc) is 9.2*10^842 tons (of TNT) and what level of DC is it?


Probably some high end universal if taken at face value, these figures are pointless after a point and this is well past that point. Did you just made some random number up or is this actually a reference from somewhere? 


Tom Servo said:


> Easily Megaversal level i'd say. (something only needs to be 9.2x10^63 Tons to be Megaversal level)
> 
> after Megaversal is Omniversal



I don't think you can tag it as anything above universal like that unless the specifics imply otherwise, no matter how ridiculous a figure like this may be, it's non consequential to the fact that an universe may be arbitrarily big and infinite universes are not at all unheard of in fiction. The labels beyond universal are pretty much defined by concepts, cosmic blabbery, ridiculous descriptions and so on. It's also generally a frustrating and uninteresting subject to discuss because of those reasons.

In short, I very much doubt it is possible to mark something as above universal by sheer yield, no matter how outrageous it may be. You can't blow up concepts like time, space and such, at least not literally.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 14, 2015)

The number in question comes from here (see the comments)



In which that was the final number of exponentially multiplying lightning.


----------



## Alita (Sep 14, 2015)

I have a question, if a character has a feat where they cover say 100 light years in 2 minutes, how would you figure out how many times faster than light that is?

Is there a specific formula you use and if so what is it and what do all the values in the formula mean?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 14, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> I have a question, if a character has a feat where they cover say 100 light years in 2 minutes, how would you figure out how many times faster than light that is?
> 
> Is there a specific formula you use and if so what is it and what do all the values in the formula mean?



The more upfront explanation is to convert light years to meters and divide by the time equivalent in seconds, you'll have speed in m/s and then you can divide by 299792458 m/s (light speed) and you'll get a coeficient indicating how many times faster something is than SoL.

Alternatively, you can make a direct comparison since the very definiton of a light years is the distance light covers in a time lapse of a year, then you can say that something that took only half a year to cover 1 ly is twice as fast as light itself. So you are to divide your distance in ly by the time equivalence in years ( 2 minutes = 0.0000038052 years, for example).

Your result should be the same no matter what method you pick.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 15, 2015)

Would Ichiryu's Minority World be able to affect straight men's dormant gay genes and make them bisexual at his whims?


----------



## King Kakarot (Sep 15, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> I have a question, if a character has a feat where they cover say 100 light years in 2 minutes, how would you figure out how many times faster than light that is?
> 
> Is there a specific formula you use and if so what is it and what do all the values in the formula mean?



use this 




and your answer is for traveling 100 lightyears in 2 mins is 27036091.9c


----------



## Warlordgab (Sep 15, 2015)

I have a little question; Kirby's obd profile states he's MFTL without the Warp Star, but the only calcs I could find indicated relativistic speed, so I'd like to ask where does his MFTL come from? If it is calc, could you please provide a link?


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 15, 2015)

King Kakarot said:


> use this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hush, let the big kids talk.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 15, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Would Ichiryu's Minority World be able to affect straight men's dormant gay genes and make them bisexual at his whims?


being gay isn't even genetic. it's environmental last time i cared to google it


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 16, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> being gay isn't even genetic. it's environmental last time i cared to google it



you'd be more oft wrong than right. though claiming fact on that idea in the first place either way is kind of stupid since it's not something we've even come close to fully understanding on a scientific level yet.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 16, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> being gay isn't even genetic. it's environmental last time i cared to google it



I saw a study years back about it being somewhat genetic when they compared straight people and gay people's genes as well as bisexuals and so on and they were all consistently similar based on the grouping.

Not sure why I was reading it. I think I had a substitute teacher in some high school class and we were given it to read or something, but it had like nothing to do with the class.


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 16, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I saw a study years back about it being somewhat genetic when they compared straight people and gay people's genes as well as bisexuals and so on and they were all consistently similar based on the grouping.
> 
> Not sure why I was reading it. I think I had a substitute teacher in some high school class and we were given it to read or something, but it had like nothing to do with the class.



there's a lot of evidence leaning towards it being genetic.
and about none towards it being environmental.
So not enough to claim more than a vague hypothesis, but absolutely nada to do with it being some product of environment.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Sep 16, 2015)

What is the heat of amaterasu ? There is any calc about this ?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 16, 2015)

temperature calculations are very rare and normally form part of the process of finding some other value instead

as far as I know nobody has bothered to attempt to calculate the heat of amaterasu for a couple of reasons

1. it's magic fire with highly inconsistent effects even within the same scene
2. it's magic fire with highly inconsistent effects even within the same scene


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 16, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> you'd be more oft wrong than right. though claiming fact on that idea in the first place either way is kind of stupid since it's not something we've even come close to fully understanding on a scientific level yet.



Google'd it again and apparently the latest study says that while some genes make it a little more likely for someone to be gay, it's not entirely genetic. I wonder if we'll ever know


----------



## Imagine (Sep 16, 2015)

eaebiakuya said:


> What is the heat of amaterasu ? There is any calc about this ?



The same temp as the sun silly


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 16, 2015)

Whats the DC necessary to shake the Earth? I hear from people that it's mountain levle but that's only in the Megatons (pretty sure the Tzar Bomb didn't come close to shaking the planet)

I would expect it to be in the Petatons or at the very least Teratons


----------



## Solar (Sep 16, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Whats the DC necessary to shake the Earth? I hear from people that it's mountain levle but that's only in the Megatons (pretty sure the Tzar Bomb didn't come close to shaking the planet)
> 
> I would expect it to be in the Petatons or at the very least Teratons



Shaking is vague. You can fiddle with the Impact calculator to try and find a strike that matches the effects seen on panel since that's what we use for earthquakes. I used it in a planet shaking calculation some time ago, so it's an acceptable method.


----------



## Shunssj (Sep 16, 2015)

Has anyone calced what it would take to bust Toriko earth? because it's been confirmed the 3 disciples can do it.
Also not sure which size we use considering it's been retconed a few times, the latest being that it has 659 times the original area


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 16, 2015)

Shunssj said:


> Has anyone calced what it would take to bust Toriko earth? because it's been confirmed the 3 disciples can do it.
> Also not sure which size we use considering it's been retconed a few times, the latest being that it has 659 times the original area



Yeah, mike did


Although that was before we got an official circumference for the planet of 

Just  and check the lower limit of the deathstar yield. Should be equivalent to 8.9 yottatons which is within the _large planet_ benchmark. Who'd guess that.


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 16, 2015)

Shunssj said:


> Has anyone calced what it would take to bust Toriko earth? because it's been confirmed the 3 disciples can do it.
> Also not sure which size we use considering it's been retconed a few times, the latest being that it has 659 times the original area



When did that happen? O.o


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 16, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> When did that happen? O.o



 and mentioned  as well


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 16, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> and mentioned  as well



Holy shit.


----------



## Warlordgab (Sep 16, 2015)

I feel I have to ask again; obd wiki states Kirby's speed is MFTL without the Warp Star, where does Kirby get that MFTL stat?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 16, 2015)

Shima does not play around. He likes to spoonfeed us these kind of things.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 16, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> I feel I have to ask again; obd wiki states Kirby's speed is MFTL without the Warp Star, where does Kirby get that MFTL stat?





Not sure either what was the reasoning behind mftl since that tends to mean at least 1000c. Looking at the page, it only claims Kirby to be mftl in reactions (which should be granted by steering the warp star anyways) by reacting to Meta Knight. The real question is, why is Meta Knight mftl?


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 16, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Shima does not play around. He likes to spoonfeed us these kind of things.



Fucker outright confirms that any of the Three Disciples can destroy the Toriko planet, and more or less confirms the existence of that demon who was going to eat the sun. Indeed he does.


----------



## Warlordgab (Sep 16, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Not sure either what was the reasoning behind mftl since that tends to mean at least 1000c. Looking at the page, it only claims Kirby to be mftl in reactions (which should be granted by steering the warp star anyways) by reacting to Meta Knight. The real question is, why is Meta Knight mftl?



Thanks! 

You're right, now I also wonder how or when did Meta Knight become MFTL


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 16, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You're right, now I also wonder how or when did Meta Knight become MFTL



IIRC wasn't there some scene where the fucker flew more or less evenly with the Warp Star?


----------



## Regicide (Sep 16, 2015)

Haven't looked at the wiki page but

The Warp Star isn't MFTL

Or at least not conclusively, using Earth-Venus distance gives a result for like, 61c at most for travelling between Pop Star and Ripple Star in seconds

I've seen Squeak Squad brought up in regards to speed but there's nothing concrete there

Ending cutscene in Meta Knightmare Ultra demonstrates he travels as fast as the Warp Star though (or rather, it's the exact same cutscene as in Milky Way Wishes just with Meta Knight replacing Kirby and the Warp Star)


----------



## Shining Force (Sep 17, 2015)

Can somebody please tell me what is the current standing DC value of standard bijuudamas?


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 18, 2015)

Namek saga  100% Frieza's striking strength (via Kaioken scaling) should be about 200+ Yottatons

Yet Namek (which has a GBE of 2.45 Yottatons) was too sturdy of a planet for Frieza to destroy without chain reaction. (Atleast while injured in 50%)

Which do we go with here?


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 18, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Namek saga  100% Frieza's striking strength (via Kaioken scaling) should be about 200+ Yottatons
> 
> Yet Namek (which has a GBE of 2.45 Yottatons) was too sturdy of a planet for Frieza to destroy without chain reaction. (Atleast while injured in 50%)
> 
> Which do we go with here?



KK scaling hasn't been allowed for some time.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 18, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> KK scaling hasn't been allowed for some time.



Why wouldn't it? It's even in Willy's blog about DBZ combat speed. Linear speed and strength increase is pretty much confirmed by Vegeta. 

What's the durability necessary to shot at by an AK from a few meters away and not be phased by the bullets?


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 18, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Why wouldn't it? It's even in Willy's blog about DBZ combat speed. Linear speed and strength increase is pretty much confirmed by Vegeta.
> 
> What's the durability necessary to shot at by an AK from a few meters away and not be phased by the bullets?



technically around 2000 joules, so street level.
Though given the focused area, you could see baseline wall levels take damage depending on the surface area of the hit they've taken.
still nothing special.

As for the KK scaling: Was deemed outlier. not starting that discussion here, but IIRC it was a pretty nasty shitstorm.


----------



## Imperator100 (Sep 18, 2015)

Question about one-way canonicity. For series A and B can A be canon to B while B is not canon to A?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 18, 2015)

yes

see:

previous star wars canon policy

for an example

G-canon is canon to everything including N-canon

N-canon is canon to nothing except itself.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 18, 2015)

Has anyone calced how strong Odin is?

(Most notably the feat where the shockwaves of his punches and blasts destroyed other galaxies)

I believe in the same fight, their shockwaves reach every plane of reality (doesn't Marvel have like millions of universes or something?) I do know at the very least there are hundreds of universes (Infinity War Magus' lair was said by the narration to be hundreds of dimensions away and it took Thanos and the Infinity Watch quite a while to reach it even with his instant Dimensional jumping tech)


----------



## Imperator100 (Sep 18, 2015)

nightbringer said:


> yes
> 
> see:
> 
> ...



Neat. Thanks.


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 18, 2015)

Is Midora the weakest of the Three Disciples or was that just a fucked up translation?


----------



## Shunssj (Sep 18, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Is Midora the weakest of the Three Disciples or was that just a fucked up translation?



pretty sure it was a mistranslation, he says Midora is the only one actually capable of destroying the planet because of how petty he is


----------



## King Kakarot (Sep 18, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Is this feat an outlier for Hyperion?


----------



## SunRise (Sep 19, 2015)

How strong and fast is Hokuto no Ken Verse? 

In particular. Ken? Raoh?


----------



## Imagine (Sep 19, 2015)

Mach 61


----------



## Alita (Sep 19, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Mach 61


Mike says on the last page that calc wasn't accepted and that the highest standing calc for that verse is mach 55 apparently.


----------



## Alita (Sep 19, 2015)

Shining Force said:


> Can somebody please tell me what is the current standing DC value of standard bijuudamas?


For bijuu 1 to 8 their regular bombs are in the single digit gigatons(8 gigatons I believe.) and their full power bombs are at 1.6 teratons.


----------



## SunRise (Sep 19, 2015)

What about Hokuto no Ken's Verse dc and durablity?

I don't want to watch/read it after Raoh's defeat :| , so tell me, please, Musou Tensei actually not only grants intangibility but power to erase target from existence or something like that?


----------



## Imagine (Sep 19, 2015)

Small town level



Idk the mechanics behind MT tbh


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2015)

How do we calc the DC of tornadoes n shit?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 19, 2015)

Rotational KE, I guess.


----------



## Imperator100 (Sep 20, 2015)

If someone reality-warps and retcons an area of x size, can we scale that to their DC?

Specific Example: At the End of the First Season of the original Sailor Moon Anime, Sailor Moon with her dying wish upon the Ginzhuisho warps and retcons all the way from the Earth to the Sun, an area of 1 AU. As Rigel, our marker for Large Star Level, would fit in that area. Does that mean Toeiverse Season 1 Sailor Moon is Large Stellar Level?


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 20, 2015)

nah this just means her reality warping range is this big
and scalling hax is kinda iffy unless we know the character also has and is proeficient on it


----------



## Imperator100 (Sep 20, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> nah this just means her reality warping range is this big
> and scalling rw is kinda iffy unless we know the character also has and is proeficient on it



Alright then. Thanks.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 20, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> If someone reality-warps and retcons an area of x size, can we scale that to their DC?
> 
> Specific Example: At the End of the First Season of the original Sailor Moon Anime, Sailor Moon with her dying wish upon the Ginzhuisho warps and retcons all the way from the Earth to the Sun, an area of 1 AU. As Rigel, our marker for Large Star Level, would fit in that area. Does that mean Toeiverse Season 1 Sailor Moon is Large Stellar Level?



Reality warping isn't really a form of DC, so you only really state it's area of effect. 'Planet level reality warping' is a flawed way to describe 'Planet wide reality warping'.


----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2015)

How strong is the AMAZING verse known as Noblesse?


----------



## Imagine (Sep 20, 2015)

I think they're small city/city level. I remember some megatons from Zenath


----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2015)

Goddamn.


They can rival GODLY Tail?


----------



## Imagine (Sep 20, 2015)

A little bit Goldy tail got dem island level characters


----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2015)

Destructive capacity: What if island level+.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 20, 2015)

It is funny because I'm indeed unsure if we can directly apply brandish feat to actual dc or just environmental destruction


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 20, 2015)

How does one scale shit like soul-fucking.


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 20, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> How does one scale shit like soul-fucking.



By quantity, if I remember correctly. The more souls someone's soul-fucked at one time, the more potent the soul-fuck...or something along those lines.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 20, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> By quantity, if I remember correctly. The more souls someone's soul-fucked at one time, the more potent the soul-fuck...or something along those lines.



But what if you have someone like Ghost Rider (who can resist soul-fucking from Mephisto) get into a soul-fucking fest with someone who can soul-fucking an entire planet?


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 20, 2015)

> How does one scale shit like soul-fucking.



case by case basis...

> Defense against soul attack
> How good is the ability to block the soul attack(from total immunity to level of resistance)
> then if those two have been checked and you still can't get an answer... well shit happens usually it ends with how effective is the soul attack.. number of the character it hit and who is the strongest it hit, etc.....



> By quantity, if I remember correctly. The more souls someone's soul-fucked at one time, the more potent the soul-fuck...or something along those lines.



You can't base everything on this...

there are cases like..

example: 

Soul fucking the spectre..

vs

and soul fucking an entire planet....

obviously..... quantity won't win this case..


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 20, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> But what if you have someone like Ghost Rider (who can resist soul-fucking from Mephisto) get into a soul-fucking fest with someone who can soul-fucking an entire planet?



Erm, what do you mean by "soul-fucking fest"?


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 20, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Erm, what do you mean by "soul-fucking fest"?



Like a slugfest but with soul-fuckery instead


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 20, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Like a slugfest but with soul-fuckery instead



Was Ghost Rider stalemating the fucker with planetary-wide soul-fuck?


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 20, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Was Ghost Rider stalemating the fucker with planetary-wide soul-fuck?



That's what i'm trying to figure out (this is hypothetical)


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 20, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> That's what i'm trying to figure out (this is hypothetical)



If he was stalemating the fucker, then that means he has soul-fuckery of similar potency, meaning he could probably replicate any soul-fuckery feats the fucker has done.


----------



## Shining Force (Sep 21, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> For bijuu 1 to 8 their regular bombs are in the single digit gigatons(8 gigatons I believe.) and their full power bombs are at 1.6 teratons.


Could you please link me to the calc blog, if it is not yet deleted, if possible?


----------



## Warlordgab (Sep 21, 2015)

What feats/scaling make Superman transcendent level?


----------



## Imperator100 (Sep 21, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> What feats/scaling make Superman transcendent level?


Post-Crisis Superman?


He has the >1 KiloFoe Apokalips/New Genesis Feat
He survived + absorbed the energy to vaporize half the galaxy
He has fought Darkseid Avatars before and not been stomped
He survived magical blasts from the Wizard Shazam, who is skyfather level
Taken multiple shots from the Void Hound who destroyed 10 star systems at once
Resisted the Omega Effect
He gets scaled to Wonder Woman who regularly fights and does well enough against Ares, who is skyfather level
His Speed from his own feats is in the Billions of Times Faster then Light Range and with scaling goes up to Trillions or even Quadrillions of Times Faster then Light with even higher reflex speed


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 21, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> What feats/scaling make Superman transcendent level?



Superman isn't transcendant level. 

It pretty much goes like this

Cosmic Armor Superman (Abstract level)
Superman One Million Prime (Celestial level)
Pre-Crisis Superman (High Skyfather level)
Superman One Million (Skyfather level)
Post-Crisis Superman (High Herald level)
New 52 Superman (High Herald level)


----------



## Imperator100 (Sep 21, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Superman isn't transcendant level.



Define Transcendent Level? Because Post-Crisis and New 52 Superman definitely fits under the OBD page for Transcendent outside of "minor reality warping" as they both possess:

1: "...often considered around Multi-Star system busting level, but still below galaxy destroying" (Post-Crisis may be even above that)
2: FTL for both combat and travel speed (Ugh, Combat Speed Fallacy)
3: highly varied powers


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 21, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> Define Transcendent Level? Because Post-Crisis and New 52 Superman definitely fits under the OBD page for Transcendent outside of "minor reality warping" as they both possess:
> 
> 1: "...often considered around Multi-Star system busting level, but still below galaxy destroying" (Post-Crisis may be even above that)
> 2: FTL for both combat and travel speed (Ugh, Combat Speed Fallacy)
> 3: highly varied powers



High Solar System to Galaxy level. 

New 52 Superman has near galaxy range durability with that black hole feat but pitiful strength feats in comparison atleast none worth speaking of in the energy scale.


----------



## Imperator100 (Sep 21, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> High Solar System to Galaxy level.
> 
> New 52 Superman has near galaxy range durability with that black hole feat but pitiful strength feats in comparison atleast none worth speaking of in the energy scale.



Well Post-Crisis has pretty good scaling in the Multi-Stellar to Low Galactic range. Considering his showings as well as WW's against skyfathers I think being "Sub-Skyfather" makes some degree of sense for them.

New 52 Superman does have a Low Galactic Durability feat. Now presumably the argument for that being scaled to his durably is his fighting being on his level such as New 52 versions of Zod and Bizarro but I don't know his feats well enough to say.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 21, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> Well Post-Crisis has pretty good scaling in the Multi-Stellar to Low Galactic range.* Considering his showings as well as WW's against skyfathers I think being "Sub-Skyfather" makes some degree of sense for them.*
> 
> New 52 Superman does have a Low Galactic Durability feat. Now presumably the argument for that being scaled to his durably is his fighting being on his level such as New 52 versions of Zod and Bizarro but I don't know his feats well enough to say.



Well they can't really be scaled to beings far above them.


----------



## Imperator100 (Sep 21, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Well they can't really be scaled to beings far above them.



Well the idea would be that since they do fairly well against skyfather level beings even if they aren't as powerful it would make sense they would be in the level below sub-skyfather/transcendent, especially since they have other feats on that level anyway.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 21, 2015)

Which size for Toriko's earth is supposed to be more credible 



it was stated the planet has a circumference of 220,000 km. Circumference equals pi times the diameter of a sphere so this gives off a diameter* of 70028.17 km



Kaka explains the earth underwent changes and now has 659 times it's original area.

659 times the surface area of earth is 336,155,900,000 km?
The surface of a sphere is  4πr?, which means it's radius is equal to the squared root of it's area divided by 4π

which gives off a radius of 163,555.607 km and a diameter of 327,111.21 km, which is hilariously larger.

So? What are we to take from this?


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 21, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Which size for Toriko's earth is supposed to be more credible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ninaton GBE for Toriko planet?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 21, 2015)

It would put it at 900 yottatons, not quite there yet.


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 21, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> It would put it at 900 yottatons, not quite there yet.



Damn. 

What would it put the rotational energy at?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 22, 2015)

You can calculate it just by adapting the moment of inertia in this 
to account for the increased mass and radius. About 696 yottatons.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 22, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> Well the idea would be that since they do fairly well against skyfather level beings even if they aren't as powerful it would make sense they would be in the level below sub-skyfather/transcendent, especially since they have other feats on that level anyway.



Supes and WW don't seem anywhere near universe level

question for everyone

How much does the entire crust of the earth weigh?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Sep 22, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> How much does the entire crust of the earth weigh?



Apparently it's about 0.5% of Earth's entire mass according to 

Or you could multiply Earth's surface area in meters squared by 30,000 (IIRC, the average crust thickness) to get the volume and multiply it by the average density of 2,700 kg/m^3 if you don't trust that source *shrugs*


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 22, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> You can calculate it just by adapting the moment of inertia in this
> to account for the increased mass and radius. About 696 yottatons.



Here's hoping Jirou does a Grand Knocking again.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Sep 22, 2015)

Question for Saint Seiya Fans! 

Which one should be considered more destructive? Gold God Cloth Athena Exclamation vs 2 Normal Gold Saints Athena Exclamation Colliding? It seems obvious, but if we go back to Mu/Kanon (I don't remember well) comments in the original manga, when two Athena Exclamation collides, it doesn't multiply in power, but it becomes infinitely stronger! so which one should be considered more dangerous?


----------



## Kazu (Sep 22, 2015)

Is it ever mentioned how much the slow time Shout from Elder Scrolls slows time?


----------



## Imperator100 (Sep 22, 2015)

DarkLordDragon said:


> Question for Saint Seiya Fans!
> 
> Which one should be considered more destructive? Gold God Cloth Athena Exclamation vs 2 Normal Gold Saints Athena Exclamation Colliding? It seems obvious, but if we go back to Mu/Kanon (I don't remember well) comments in the original manga, when two Athena Exclamation collides, it doesn't multiply in power, but it becomes infinitely stronger! so which one should be considered more dangerous?



I was fairly sure that Gold God AE was stronger then Gold AE x2 and that the statement was exaggeration. That said I'd need to go back look before saying anything definitive.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 22, 2015)

What's the DC of an explosion that destroyed everything within a diameter of 62,500 Light years?


----------



## NINJA FREAKS (Sep 25, 2015)

According to vs battle wiki, Demonbane verse and Tenchiverse and Uminekoverse are infinite dimensional.
Are there such statement in these story?


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 25, 2015)

NINJA FREAKS said:


> According to vs battle wiki, Demonbane verse and Tenchiverse and Uminekoverse are infinite dimensional.
> Are there such statement in these story?


No 
Versus battle is dumb as fuck
Unless this is how they call multiverse/megaversal


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 25, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> What's the DC of an explosion that destroyed everything within a diameter of 62,500 Light years?



Well it depends on a lot of factors, technically I could destroy everything within 62500 lighyears by crushing the single pebble in that part of the universe. Although I suppose that's just a petty thought to entertain.

It's definitively a galaxy wide explosion so I suppose you can go with some variant of that. Not exactly by the OBD's definition of galaxy level because that's reserved to Milky way galaxies and up but it would be on the high end of small galaxy level.


----------



## SunRise (Sep 25, 2015)

Strongest Verse JJBA (all 8 parts combined) can beat?


----------



## That Background Character (Sep 26, 2015)

OnePunch Man is getting a Databook in a week or so. I know that almost all Databook info in anything is not used because they don't match the real series, but I do how a question. 

IF the book had Saitama somehow above what the OBD has him, like he could destroy the planet, would it be allowed? Saitama is the Absolute God tier and a walking NLF, so it would not go against the series.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 26, 2015)

it depends 
who is writing the databook ?
where is the claim coming from ?
if it is about an interview featured in the databook then of course it applies
if it is the explanation of boros attack and it is somehow stated to destroy the earth then it depends


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 27, 2015)

Whats the stance on conflicting feats?

For example if a character survives a planet level attack but sometime later he himself and the creator state hes not superhuman enough to survive a 20 story fall. Which would be considered the outlier?


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 27, 2015)

NINJA FREAKS said:


> According to vs battle wiki, Demonbane verse and Tenchiverse and Uminekoverse are infinite dimensional.
> Are there such statement in these story?



there is a mention of infinite universe for each existing plane in tenchi verse.. if that's what it meant..


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 27, 2015)

> Whats the stance on conflicting feats?
> 
> For example if a character survives a planet level attack but sometime later he himself and the creator state hes not superhuman enough to survive a 20 story fall. Which would be considered the outlier?



Appeal to author is a stupid trope... 

feats... > Author statement... > character statement..

obviously the author knows more about the character than the character. but feats representation is better than an author statement because most author forget shits they write most of the time...


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 27, 2015)

> if it is the explanation of boros attack and it is somehow stated to destroy the earth then it depends.


If One wrote or was interviewed and told this part of the Databook then it would be legit.

If the one who wrote is just one of jumps author and is just base on the statement in the manga without any confirmation from One the author of OPM then it would most likely won't be taken seriously..


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Sep 28, 2015)

What makes a great debater?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 28, 2015)

Well, I consider a good debater someone that can make solid, coherent arguments to defend their stance and are able to persuade and eloquently get their point across. At least some level of respect is needed, in the sense that ad-hominems and other fallacies are not commonly part of their arguments.

Recognizing when you're wrong is also staple of maturity I have a lot of respect for. A good debater isn't necessarily always in the right.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 28, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Whats the stance on conflicting feats?
> 
> For example if a character survives a planet level attack but sometime later he himself and the creator state hes not superhuman enough to survive a 20 story fall. Which would be considered the outlier?



It's a case to case basis, and most likely you'll need to know the context.
For example, if his durability came from a gag feat then it'd not count.
Or like in kubera, in the sura realm, a planet level equivalent attack can only do so much as hollow a mountain.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 28, 2015)

That Background Character said:


> OnePunch Man is getting a Databook in a week or so. *I know that almost all Databook info in anything is not used because they don't match the real series*, but I do how a question.
> 
> IF the book had Saitama somehow above what the OBD has him, like he could destroy the planet, would it be allowed? Saitama is the Absolute God tier and a walking NLF, so it would not go against the series.



this isn't a proper understanding of the obd's databook stance

databooks are commonly but not always rejected because they're either untrustworthy, don't mesh with the fiction itself or some combination of both

and it's not the databook as a whole that's rejected, it's each "entry" taken as an individual WoG statement if you will.

e.g Kishi says Haku is Lightspeed in the first naruto databook, this is obvious bs and so it's not accepted

it just so happens that *MOST *obd relevant databook statements are completely unsupported bullshit which makes it seem like obd rejects all of the databook

we don't, it's just that the backstory of how Jiraiya became whoever and how tall Shino is aren't exactly relevant to us beyond a general kind eh I'll forget that in 50 seconds kind of thing.

so in your hypothetical, if the databook says Saitama can bust a planet then it's up to the specific circumstances of that claim, since that's really all it is

oh and the databook has to be written by the author of course.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 29, 2015)

Is it possible to calc a clash that "shook the entire Milky Way Galaxy"?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 30, 2015)

How powerful is a) an individual Q and b) the Q continuum?


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 30, 2015)

Roughly about 30 seconds.


----------



## Mabel (Sep 30, 2015)

How would you scale the DC of focused attacks like video related? Later on past 15:45 its clear that her DC could scale to about Large building level or more. note how the reforming crystal apparently gets stronger the more its hit, Star's focused attack broke it but it was basically unscratched when the wand nuked the castle.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 1, 2015)

So what exactly is the significance of manipulating Anti-Matter? I mean I know that Anti-Matter is basically molecular sized nukes. But I mean different fictions seems to have different rules (Loki can apparently use anti matter to freeze people in time)


----------



## TheGloryXros (Oct 1, 2015)

Is it cool to ask something about the DB Super's feat here, or should I just post in the actual thread?


----------



## Warlordgab (Oct 1, 2015)

Can someone around here please tell me how powerful is New 52 Parallax?


----------



## Katsuargi (Oct 2, 2015)

How does one go about calculating the energy of an attack that makes a crater once they have the volume and material?

Also finding vaporization value of the same area. Not something I'm putting up on here, just something I'm doing on my own and found I didn't actually know how to do it.


----------



## Brightsteel (Oct 2, 2015)

Katsuargi said:


> How does one go about calculating the energy of an attack that makes a crater once they have the volume and material?
> 
> Also finding vaporization value of the same area. Not something I'm putting up on here, just something I'm doing on my own and found I didn't actually know how to do it.



Determining type of destruction, and then applying the value for that method of destruction for the specific material.


----------



## Katsuargi (Oct 2, 2015)

I assumed that much.

Is there an easy resource for finding figures for type of destruction and material?


----------



## Brightsteel (Oct 2, 2015)

Katsuargi said:


> I assumed that much.
> 
> Is there an easy resource for finding figures for type of destruction and material?



Yeah, there's several blogs made to the subject. What's the material?


----------



## Katsuargi (Oct 2, 2015)

Limestone would be the best bet near the surface, I think? With something like 2000kg/m^3?

This is my process thus far:

Crater with X depth vs. Y radius.

Spherical cap calculator to get volume Z.

Density and Volume to get total amount of material A.

It's at this point I was lost on what resources to look up to continue.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 2, 2015)

TheGloryXros said:


> Is it cool to ask something about the DB Super's feat here, or should I just post in the actual thread?



You'd better doing it in the thread


----------



## Warlordgab (Oct 2, 2015)

Well, allow me to rephrase my last question: How powerful is New 52 "Sinestrollax"? Feats and stats please


----------



## Imperator100 (Oct 3, 2015)

So in DC the Godwave is responsible for the creation of the forces of the DC Universe such as  the Speedforce, Emotional Energy Spectrum, and the Quantum Energy Fields. Does this means that the Gods of the DC Universe that use the Godwave can use these forces since they are aspects of the Godwave?


----------



## Lucy75 (Oct 4, 2015)

I have questions about toriko and dragonball.


Can bambina be scaled off of toriko's grand knocking feat since he could do more damage to acacia's zit than jirou? Or do we have a reason to believe the zit bambina fought was weaker?

I've heard that beerus is apparently universe level now based on a statement from one of the kai's. But shoulden't feats trump character statements? The actual clash between beerus and goku only destroyed a bunch of planets and a star. Not the whole universe. The clash was weird too as it didn't destroy certain things it should have.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 4, 2015)

> I've heard that beerus is apparently universe level now based on a statement from one of the kai's. But shoulden't feats trump character statements? The actual clash between beerus and goku only destroyed a bunch of planets and a star. Not the whole universe. The clash was weird too as it didn't destroy certain things it should have.


beerus is not universal level based on elder kai statements
he is galaxy level based on the energy needed to generate a shockwave or an explosion with high enough luminosity to light/cross the whole dbzverse
also reliable characters statements+ the fact the shockwave effects were being supressed by goku god ki are the reason so little was destroyed


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 4, 2015)

Lucy75 said:


> I have questions about toriko and dragonball.
> 
> 
> Can bambina be scaled off of toriko's grand knocking feat since he could do more damage to acacia's zit than jirou? Or do we have a reason to believe the zit bambina fought was weaker?
> ...





iwandesu said:


> beerus is not universal level based on elder kai statements
> he is galaxy level based on the energy needed to generate a shockwave or an explosion with high enough luminosity to light/cross the whole dbzverse
> also reliable characters statements+ the fact the shockwave effects were being supressed by goku god ki are the reason so little was destroyed



Supposedly this is from the most recent episode where Beerus and Goku cause an explosion that envelops the whole universe but is nullified by Beerus at the last second to avoid destruction or something (haven't seen the episode yet)

Though if the explosion was that big by OBD's standards it would still only be 509 PetaFoe. (16 ExaFoe if going by Stardestroyer calcs) since as much as people don't like it we have to go with the DB universe being  1 Million light years in dimater for now until something concrete and definitive comes up regarding the galaxy statement. 

So yeah still below universe level but Beerus is most definitely Skyfather level now. He's officially surpassed Thanos is raw firepower, though I guess that depends on how you take Thanos full-powered "universe screaming" feat


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 4, 2015)

> *Can bambina be scaled off of toriko's grand knocking feat* *since he could do more damage to acacia's zit than jirou? Or do we have a reason to believe the zit bambina fought was weaker?*



Yes, pretty much every single eight king scales from grand knocking.


as for  the second in bold, it's not because he did more damage. Grand knocking is a pretty casual attack from old sealed none serious jirou. Big bang is an attack meant to be used against the 8 kings and power wise it's >>>>>>>> grand knocking. 

Now to clear up most confusion about why bambina did more damage than big bang, bambina was stated to be a lil bit more than what the blue nitro's could handle at the moment (reason is they wasted up a ton of their energy preparing the full course over a period of 500 years to revive acacia's devil.)  Chichi hype the blue nitro saying that he doesn't think even if they fought acacia neo they might not be enough. Which says alot about the potential power of the blue nitro. to simplify it all.

bambina>weaken blue nitro's>unsealed jirou

So it's understandable why bambina's kick did more damage, jirou wasn't using the level of power needed to harm it which is why he needs to unseal.


Also, it hasn't been stated so much that the zits power up after they eat. Which even if they did, it wouldn't be by much seeing as it was stated that to revive neo it took 500 years + of eating the full course over and over. So eating something as weak as leo tiger shouldn't have boosted it's power.

Another reasoning why bambina is stronger is the fact A instantly figured bambina wasn't food and in fact a enemy. In jirou's case the zit still saw him as food and ate a part of him regardless, that's insane hype.

All in all, going with the blue nitro statement bambina would be superior until jirou while unseal can defeat all blue nitro's which would put unseal jirou on 
bambina's level.

TL;DR

Right now seal bambina > sealed jirou.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 4, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> So in DC the Godwave is responsible for the creation of the forces of the DC Universe such as  the Speedforce, Emotional Energy Spectrum, and the Quantum Energy Fields. Does this means that the Gods of the DC Universe that use the Godwave can use these forces since they are aspects of the Godwave?



Not entirely sure if all gods have access to other forces but the only feat that comes to mind is Hermes(DC) using the speed force, although not at the same level as Wally.


----------



## Imperator100 (Oct 5, 2015)

Blαck said:


> Not entirely sure if all gods have access to other forces but the only feat that comes to mind is Hermes(DC) using the speed force, although not at the same level as Wally.



But logically they should be able to right? Since the other forces are aspects of the godwave.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 5, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> But logically they should be able to right? Since the other forces are aspects of the godwave.



Yeah just not at the same levels as other characters


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 6, 2015)

Say there is a universal character against 100 planet level ones, would the universal guy be harmed by their combined attacks?


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 6, 2015)

Big Bοss said:


> Say there is a universal character against 100 planet level ones, would the universal guy be harmed by their combined attacks?


Not in the slighest 
Even obsevable universe level is likely much more than quadrillons of quadrillions of quadrillons of times above planet level 
this would either be pis or some kind of implied friendship multiplier


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 7, 2015)

Does a full-powered omnidirectional blast from a transcendent level character that apparently "made the whole universe scream" qualify as a feat that shook the universe?

Because that's apparently what happened when Thanos went all out.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 7, 2015)

What's a speed force users top speed? (pre KE steal) I know its somewhere in teh Trillions to Quadrillions isn't it?


----------



## Warlordgab (Oct 7, 2015)

Is Dr. Fate Universe level or Multiverse level? Because he held his own against the spectre and made him reach the peak of his power and disturbed The Presence... or so I read


----------



## Blαck (Oct 7, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Does a full-powered omnidirectional blast from a transcendent level character that apparently "made the whole universe scream" qualify as a feat that shook the universe?
> 
> Because that's apparently what happened when Thanos went all out.



Was there any actual collateral damage or anything? Or just the narrator mentioning the universe shaking?


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 7, 2015)

Blαck said:


> Was there any actual collateral damage or anything? Or just the narrator mentioning the universe shaking?



I think it was just the narration but for what its worth it did seem to impress Mistress Death a whole lot.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 7, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> I think it was just the narration but for what its worth it did seem to impress Mistress Death a whole lot.



Then it should have some merit considering Death usually doesn't give a darn about much. Got any scans?


----------



## Jamrock (Oct 8, 2015)

how strong is the kekkai sensen verse?


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 8, 2015)

Do we know how much it would yield if you shook the universe? (I know you can't shake empty space, so I'm guessing the alternative)


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Oct 9, 2015)

Keollyn said:


> Do we know how much it would yield if you shook the universe? (I know you can't shake empty space, so I'm guessing the alternative)



Would at least be galaxy level of some sort I'd imagine

Playing with energies that high is kind of annoying due to mostly needing to use surface area ratios and such fun shit though


----------



## Ramius (Oct 9, 2015)

Jamrock said:


> how strong is the kekkai sensen verse?



triple digit FTL reactions/attack speed, supersonic short burst speed (may be higher) for most users.
DC differs. From heavy hitters, I think only Doug & Deldro have something like town level DC (may be), Klaus probably around city block, Zap also and Stephen and Master (and obviously the vampires). The rest are somewhere around building level, but make up for their lack of firepower with other powers.

There's a decent amount of hax. It's not strong, but given the ridiculously high speed, characters from Kekkai would get farther than you'd expect them to. 

We don't know yet much about the Kings like Femto, but they seem to be having a lot of hax. It's definitely going to get stronger once they fight more serious blood breeds or more kings are revealed.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 9, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Would at least be galaxy level of some sort I'd imagine
> 
> Playing with energies that high is kind of annoying due to mostly needing to use surface area ratios and such fun shit though



Interesting.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 11, 2015)

How strong is Xenoblade verse?


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 11, 2015)

What's the DC for destroying the earth's crust (simple fragmentation) if it helps at all that's about 29.86 Quintillion Tons of rock

EDIT: I have it as being about 30.59 Petatons. Is that about right? (used magnesium as reference)


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 12, 2015)

Can anchoring tropes apply to striking strength?

Like Goku's city level KH not budging Old Piccolo an inch could that apply to his strength as well?


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 12, 2015)

Imagine said:


> How strong is Xenoblade verse?



Monado III Shulk, Zanza, and likely Meyneth should be Universal. Before the endgame? From what I remember city block would be generous.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 12, 2015)

Damn 

I should buy it but I heard it's like 60+ hours


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 12, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Can anchoring tropes apply to striking strength?
> 
> Like Goku's city level KH not budging Old Piccolo an inch could that apply to his strength as well?


only if piccolo effectively match the kamehameha physically
otherwise it is a dura feat 
which either way scalles to SS of anyone who can punch the guy away
unless you are talking about lifting strenght 
then no


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Oct 12, 2015)

Question regarding Mars (Saint Seiya Omega) armor, the Galaxy Armor. As we can see in the enemy, it seems there are stars in his Galaxy, and somehow if I remember well, Seiya allowed himself to be locked in his darkness (his armor) I don't remember well. So what are those stars in his armor? is it a portal to space or containing a space by itself, or simply a design?


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 12, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Damn
> 
> I should buy it but I heard it's like 60+ hours



My first file was 95 hours 

But still get it. It's fucking awesome.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 13, 2015)

Tacocat said:


> Monado III Shulk, Zanza, and likely Meyneth should be *Universal*. Before the endgame? From what I remember *city block* would be generous.



Sounds like a Monolith Soft game.


----------



## Imperator100 (Oct 14, 2015)

Are ghosts and spirits in fiction assumed to be intangible unless shown otherwise?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Oct 14, 2015)

For the most part, I think yes. I can't think of a series where it's possible to physically interact with ghosts by conventional means.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 14, 2015)

What do we do with conflicting durability results? Like Spawn for example dude can take hits from gods, demons and mechs. But the second he gets hit by a bullet or even if a person hits him hard enough with a blade or evena blunt instrument his body gets splattered.

Same thing kind of happens with Ghost Rider. Dude routinely takes hits from Class 100 characters but still gets stabbed, shot and run through by alot of low level shit and has to rely on regeneration.

Majin Buu is the exact same with having seemingly much lower durbaility than most planet level characters in the series but I guess that can just be written off as not having his "ki shield" up most of the time.


----------



## Imperator100 (Oct 14, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> What do we do with conflicting durability results? Like Spawn for example dude can take hits from gods, demons and mechs. But the second he gets hit by a bullet or even if a person hits him hard enough with a blade or evena blunt instrument his body gets splattered.
> 
> Same thing kind of happens with Ghost Rider. Dude routinely takes hits from Class 100 characters but still gets stabbed, shot and run through by alot of low level shit and has to rely on regeneration.
> 
> Majin Buu is the exact same with having seemingly much lower durbaility than most planet level characters in the series but I guess that can just be written off as not having his "ki shield" up most of the time.



Well I was presumabing we use the highest feats of the characters outside of outliers. 

Outliers in this case being defined as what doesn't make sense for the charcter to do based on their position in their verse's hierarchy. Like Post-Crisis Superman having a universal feat wouldn't make sense since in the DC hierarchy he is below skyfathers who are galactic to low-end universal.

Likewise with the characters you mentioned presumably we'd use their best feats unless it doesn't make sense for them given their place in the hierarchy.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 14, 2015)

They tend to do that with characters with insane regen just to show off that regen. I always found that silly though.


----------



## Kazu (Oct 15, 2015)

how strong is the kid icarus verse?


----------



## SunRise (Oct 15, 2015)

Where I can find tier-list for Soul Eater?


----------



## SunRise (Oct 15, 2015)

What is Crona's DC for this feat? 




People say it's city level in this thread and stuff.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 16, 2015)

Heard there was a statement from the OPM mangaka that Saitama's full-power is half as strong as the Big Bang is that true?


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 16, 2015)

SunRise said:


> What is Crona's DC for this feat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


irrelevant level+
this is not a dc feat it is just an extension of crona hax
it is pretty much just envirommental destruction caused as a side effect of his hax (mad blood) range
not something he can actually channel by himself


----------



## That Background Character (Oct 17, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Heard there was a statement from the OPM mangaka that Saitama's full-power is half as strong as the Big Bang is that true?



I have heard that a few times before but, people have not given a source or even try to give a source. So, it is most likely not true. However, the times it has a "source" people say that ONE answered a question on his Twitter or Blog. So, if someone wants to look, they can try there.


----------



## SunRise (Oct 17, 2015)

*iwandesu*, why? Seems like it's same case as say that if character's power-up breaks mountain as a side-effect, character by himself doesn't pack this level of dc. She just exerts that much energy with her madness powers.

Where is Soul Eater tier list? Anyone?


----------



## Blαck (Oct 17, 2015)

SunRise said:


> Where is Soul Eater tier list? Anyone?



There isn't one, you have to make one.


----------



## Imperator100 (Oct 19, 2015)

When are you allowed to use multipliers?


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 19, 2015)

SunRise said:


> *iwandesu*, why? Seems like it's same case as say that if character's power-up breaks mountain as a side-effect, character by himself doesn't pack this level of dc. She just exerts that much energy with her madness powers.


Because she is not exerting any power
Mad blood just dissolves every living thing it touches because of its raw amount of madness
So it is just destroying everything it touches
Crona cant channel its power nor controls the wave generated by it
At best you could do a PE calc and call it an all out energy explosion she cant replicate other way
But this would be a bit moot because mad blood kinda ignores dura anyway


----------



## SunRise (Oct 19, 2015)

*iwandesu*. black thing didn't moved on it's own. 

How come she can't channel it in any way when this much of energy is literally flows in her body and fuels her being madness?

Wait. You meant thing could not have quantifiable KE because we didn't seen how much time feat took?


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 19, 2015)

SunRise said:


> *iwandesu*. black thing didn't moved on it's own.
> 
> How come she can't channel it in any way when this much of energy is literally flows in her body and fuels her being madness?
> 
> Wait. You meant thing could not have quantifiable KE because we didn't seen how much time feat took?


Madness blood is her best attack hands down and relies on she exploding herself in a waterfall of blood 
She may even be able to channel that much of energy with MB but that's it
Which makes everything kinda moot because it does ignore dura and the only time she used against someone and this someone survived was with a less explosive version of it


----------



## Totally not a cat (Oct 19, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> When are you allowed to use multipliers?



Rarely. They often are handwaved becase they tend involve shady scalings and are prone to exaggerated calc inflation, but if you can make a solid argument for it, there shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## Imperator100 (Oct 19, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Rarely. They often are handwaved becase they tend involve shady scalings and are prone to exaggerated calc inflation, but if you can make a solid argument for it, there shouldn't be any problems.



Thank you.


----------



## SunRise (Oct 19, 2015)

*iwandesu*, this thing ignores durablity via minduck but attack have dc to crush buildings in city range and dissolve people too -  . I think she have enough blood/stamina to replicate feat given she was ok after performing this feat as I remember.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 19, 2015)

irrelevant
the only way she has showed to display such power and range is via mad blood which is her best attack
and i will restate the only reason the feat is this powerful is because her range is this big
is not like she actually destroyed the ground beneath it or anything
she throw away a wave of blood and let it go
no reason to scalle to anything besides mad blood


----------



## SunRise (Oct 20, 2015)

*iwandesu*, well mad blood is her power which dwells inside her, fuels her and she can use it for attack purposes. As I remember she is aware of how to use mad blood. Why she can't replicate this? Only because she maybe doesn't know how destructive this shit was.  But again this much power dwells inside her...


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Oct 20, 2015)

Posting this again, I am still looking for this answer:



> Question regarding Mars (Saint Seiya Omega) armor, the Galaxy Armor. As we can see in the enemy, it seems there are stars in his Galaxy, and somehow if I remember well, Seiya allowed himself to be locked in his darkness (his armor) I don't remember well. So what are those stars in his armor? is it a portal to space or containing a space by itself, or simply a design?


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 20, 2015)

it had some dimensional properties didnt it ?
I might be mistemenbering,tho


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2015)

How do you calculate the temperature of a blast that 19,365,650 kilograms of seawater in a timeframe of at most a second. (5,115,863.484134637 gallons of water)


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 20, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> How do you calculate the temperature of a blast that 19,365,650 kilograms of seawater in a timeframe of at most a second. (5,115,863.484134637 gallons of water)


You dont
Heat does not exactly equals to energy in this way in fiction
You would need indications that the blast has heat


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> You dont
> Heat does not exactly equals to energy in this way in fiction
> You would need indications that the blast has heat



I don't think so. Heat is energy, i've seen Kaiser do it a few times.

What's the minimum DC for an explosion or meteor that can life wipe the planet? 

Also how do we treat stuff like verbal feats? When someone says something can "destroy the planet" I assume as a low wend we can't go with 57 Zettatons since you wouldn't need to completely shatter a planet into nothingness to destroy it.

Whats the minimum size of an asteroid that can destroy the planet? (assuming it was moving at an average speed of about 12,517.12 m/s


----------



## Regicide (Oct 21, 2015)

Heat is energy

Energy is not necessarily heat


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Heat is energy
> 
> Energy is not necessarily heat



Yes but its a feat purely from the heat of the attack.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 21, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Yes but its a feat purely from the heat of the attack.


Which was what I was asking ?
Am I suppose to guess this if you completely ignores to mention it and gives no context ?


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Which was what I was asking ?
> Am I suppose to guess this if you completely ignores to mention it and gives no context ?



Kind of goes without saying.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 21, 2015)

> What's the minimum DC for an explosion or meteor that can life wipe the planet?


this is extremely situational
If you want to now the energy needed to nuke earth surface then calc a nuke calculator with earth radius or something like this



> Also how do we treat stuff like verbal feats? When someone says something can "destroy the planet" I assume as a low wend we can't go with 57 Zettatons since you wouldn't need to completely shatter a planet into nothingness to destroy it.


Case by casis obviously
You need to take into account the context of the statement who is making it and how reliable he is,how the feat stacks with in verse feats...



> Whats the minimum size of an asteroid that can destroy the planet? (assuming it was moving at an average speed of about 12,517.12 m/s


The same of the one who can overcome earth gbe via its sheer kinetic energy


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> The same of the one who can overcome earth gbe via its sheer kinetic energy



Not 100% clear what you meant by that.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Oct 21, 2015)

Basically derive its size from its KE since asteroid speed is somewhat of a given

> Convert 57.3 zettatons into joules
> Divide by (17000 m/s)^2  which is the speed at which asteroids move iirc
> Multiply by 2
> Now you have the asteroid's mass in kg
> You can obtain its volume by dividing its mass by its density
> Now you have a volume, you can treat it as a sphere and calculate an approximate radius/diameter/whatever pleases your curiousity


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Basically derive its size from its KE since asteroid speed is somewhat of a given
> 
> > Convert 57.3 zettatons into joules
> > Divide by (17000 m/s)^2  which is the speed at which asteroids move iirc
> ...





btw whats the j/cc for violent fragmentating iron? Do I just multiply it with rock (which I think is 1/3rd as dense) and make it about 200 j/cc?


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2015)

Also wow... so said Asteroid would have to be about 9.4 Million KM in diameter? That's x745 the earth's size. Hard believe something that big would be needed to destroy it with KE of 17 km/s.


----------



## Regicide (Oct 21, 2015)

Uhh, no

You've horrifically fucked up somehow


----------



## Totally not a cat (Oct 21, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> btw whats the j/cc for violent fragmentating iron? Do I just multiply it with rock (which I think is 1/3rd as dense) and make it about 200 j/cc?


250 j/cc according to a couple google searches I made. Not sure though.



Tom Servo said:


> Also wow... so said Asteroid would have to be about 9.4 Million KM in diameter? That's x745 the earth's size. Hard believe something that big would be needed to destroy it with KE of 17 km/s.


You did something wrong, the result is supposed to be about 10,000 km in diameter.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 21, 2015)

lol tom the fuck 
I guess sucking at ke is a norm to vs battle youtubers


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> 250 j/cc according to a couple google searches I made. Not sure though.
> 
> 
> You did something wrong, the result is supposed to be about 10,000 km in diameter.



I did what you told me.

57.3 Zettatons = 239,743,200,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 Joules / 17,000 m/s = 14,102,541,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 

x 2 = 28,205,082,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 kg

/ 8,000 kg/m^3 (the density of Iron)

3,525,635,300,000,000,000,000,000 m^3

x 1,00,000 = 3,525,635,300,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 cm^3

x 69 j/cm^3 (violent fragmentation) = 243,268,840,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 joules

/ 4,184,000,000 = 58.14 Zettatons 

is pretty much what I got.



iwandesu said:


> lol tom the fuck
> I guess sucking at ke is a norm to vs battle youtubers



1. Dunno what you're talking about

2. This is GBE not KE.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 21, 2015)

i heard deathbattles made some amusing calc mistakes in that yang vs tifa battle of them
and are you crazy |?:
of course it is the ke formula that you need to derivate


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 21, 2015)

you realise that you need to halve by 17000^2 right ?


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> i heard deathbattles made some amusing calc mistakes in that yang vs tifa battle of them
> and are you crazy |?:
> of course it is the ke formula that you need to derivate



Not the same. GBE is different than KE obviously. You don't need to bust an asteroid with sheer KE.



iwandesu said:


> you realise that you need to halve by 17000^2 right ?



Wasn't mentioned. So no I didn't "realise" it.



iwandesu said:


> i heard deathbattles made some amusing calc mistakes in that yang vs tifa battle of them



That's lovely but it really has nothing to do with me.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 21, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Not the same. GBE is different than KE obviously. You don't need to bust an asteroid with sheer KE.


oh god you are this dumb 
you are calcing the meteor KE not the earth gbe your dumbass 





> > Wasn't mentioned. So no I didn't "realise" it.


yes it was


			
				totalynotcat said:
			
		

> Divide by (17000 m/s*)^2* which is the speed at which asteroids move iirc





> That's lovely but it really has nothing to do with me.


arent you doing a vs youtube channel ?


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> oh god you are this dumb
> you are calcing the meteor KE not the earth gbe your dumbass



nooo~?

I'm calculating the GBE of an asteroid large enough to destroy Earth. Not the same....really at all.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 21, 2015)

how am i supposed to know it ?
you asked for the mass of the meteor while giving a speed (which means you also asked for the meteor ke)
wathever you want to do with it after that is irrelevant to me


----------



## Totally not a cat (Oct 21, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> I did what you told me.
> 
> 57.3 Zettatons = 239,743,200,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 Joules / 17,000 m/s = 14,102,541,000,000,000,000,000,000,000
> 
> ...


Yeah, you didn't do the 17000*17000 part, and I did mention it. It's KE dude, do you know how to clear an ecuation?


m = 2 Ek  /  v^2
which is what I told you to do.

Also? Asteroids aren't completely made up of iron. Unless you're dealing with an especifically stated mass of iron being hurled to Earth you need to use the , which approaches a lot more to 2000 kg/m^3




Tom Servo said:


> nooo~?
> 
> I'm calculating the GBE of an asteroid large enough to destroy Earth. Not the same....really at all.



Wait, you are? Then you are approaching to it the wrong way. What you are doing here is calculate the energy to shatter an asteroid of this determined size.

That's not the same as the asteroid's GBE though, GBE has it's own formula

For a spherical mass of uniform density, the gravitational binding energy U is given by the formula

where G is the gravitational constant, M is the mass of the sphere, and R is its radius

An asteroid this big is basically a planetoid so there's no problem to consider it a sphere.


----------



## Regicide (Oct 21, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> nooo~?
> 
> I'm calculating the GBE of an asteroid large enough to destroy Earth. Not the same....really at all.


No, all you asked for was size

Which, since there's a minimum energy figure from the Earth's GBE

Requires you to work backwards from the kinetic energy of the meteor to find the mass

And therefore volume and then diameter and whatnot


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Yeah, you didn't do the 17000*17000 part, and I did mention it. It's KE dude, * do you know how to clear an ecuation*?



Actually no do enlighten me wise one 

Don't feel bad just because you didn't list it.


----------



## Regicide (Oct 21, 2015)

Except the part where you divide by velocity squared was right there


----------



## Totally not a cat (Oct 21, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Actually no do enlighten me wise one
> 
> Don't feel bad just because you didn't list it.



You're a grown ass man

[YOUTUBE]iFmGkPtl7O0[/YOUTUBE]

You should have had this drilled into your head long before anyone told you what kinetic energy is. Don't expect me to educate you on every basic concept you need to understand.

I also verbally gave you the instructions on what to do and you couldn't follow them. You couldn't clear m from the equation so you didn't even realize what you did wrong.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> You're a grown ass man



That's probably the only thing you've said today that was accurate. Also still waiting on the apology on your fuck-up just because you didn't add it to your equation. Your lips firmly sucking my dick will suffice. I will inform you when to stop.



Regicide said:


>



Quiet Regi, men are talking.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 21, 2015)

Get a room you two


----------



## Totally not a cat (Oct 21, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> That's probably the only thing you've said today that was accurate. Also still waiting on the apology on your fuck-up just because you didn't add it to your equation. Your lips firmly sucking my dick will suffice. I will inform you when to stop.







Quit the grandstanding, will you?  Also, mind pointing out what other thing I said that wasn't accurate?


Imagine said:


> Get a room you two



_Please_, I have much better taste in men.


----------



## Regicide (Oct 21, 2015)

Tom is blind

Blames Cat anyways


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> I have much better taste in men.



Bitch please, i'd be the most quality that squirts on your face no matter how vicious your taste in meats. 



Regicide said:


> -snip-



Don't start with me Regi I will verbally bend you over and won't stop even when you beg.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Oct 21, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Bitch please, i'd be the most quality that squirts on your face no matter how vicious your taste in meats.


Is this what you want to ramble about now?



Tom Servo said:


> Don't start with me Regi I will verbally bend you over and won't stop even when you beg.


 You know, Tom, cussing and pissing yourself is only so effective past a point. You're well past that point.

You're awfully adamant and fierce to point out flaws in others while failing to recognize your own, which was sort of ironic at first but now it's just disconcerting.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Is this what you want to ramble about now?



if you didn't want to talk you tasting men you never should have brought up your taste in men.




Totally not a cat said:


> You know, Tom, cussing and pissing yourself is only so effective past a point. You're well past that point.
> 
> You're awfully adamant and fierce to point out flaws in others while failing to recognize your own, which was sort of ironic at first but now it's just disconcerting.



The only thing disconcerting is people jumping onto a bandwagon because of a minor mathematical miscalculation. You bared your fangs at me first, I'm not stopping till I take atleast a chunk of you with me...Or until Regi learns not to hide behind the skirts of others.


----------



## Regicide (Oct 21, 2015)

He thinks I need other people's help to call him out on being an idiot 

Also, that backpedaling


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2015)

Regicide said:


> He thinks I need other people's help to call him out on being an idiot



You're not helping....you're not even in this discussion. It's the equivalent of a small child shouting insults from several yards away to someone in the middle of an actual argument.


----------



## Regicide (Oct 21, 2015)

Except the part where I've been pointing out your consistent fuck up once you started getting needlessly defensive

Which was only made worse once you started accusing everyone else of being at fault when the mistake was your's in the first place

Now? There's not much else to say other than continually poking holes at your damage control attempts


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Except the part where I've been pointing out your consistent fuck up once you started getting needlessly defensive
> 
> Which was only made worse once you started accusing everyone else of being at fault when the mistake was your's in the first place
> 
> Now? There's not much else to say other than continually poking holes at your damage control attempts



1. You did no such thing. Again this discussion was between me iwan and cat. You've been a non-factor since your fetal days 

2. I wasn't accusing everyone just cat...unless you're her dupe

3. There's no damage control. What you're doing here is nothing short of nonsensical


----------



## Totally not a cat (Oct 21, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> The only thing disconcerting is people jumping onto a bandwagon because of a minor mathematical miscalculation. You bared your fangs at me first, I'm not stopping till I take atleast a chunk of you with me...Or until Regi learns not to hide behind the skirts of others.


It's not the mathematical miscalculation that was so baffling, it's that you fiercely insisted it was my fault when I gave you an alternative explanation and suggested a better approach to your problem.

Normallly I'd tell you to feel free to bite me if you want a chunk of me that badly, but like I said, not my type.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> *It's not the mathematical miscalculation that was so baffling*, it's that you fiercely insisted it was my fault when I gave you an alternative explanation and suggested a better approach to your problem.
> 
> Normallly I'd tell you to feel free to bite me if you want a chunk of me that badly, but like I said, not my type.



Clearly it was...since you were adamant about starting this with me.

That's fine, probably like throwing a hotdog down a hallway anyway.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 21, 2015)

You guys are too much


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 21, 2015)

chill guys


----------



## Totally not a cat (Oct 21, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Clearly it was...since you were adamant about starting this with me






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Totally not a cat said:


> Basically derive its size from its KE since asteroid speed is somewhat of a given
> 
> > Convert 57.3 zettatons into joules
> > Divide by (17000 m/s)^2  which is the speed at which asteroids move iirc
> ...





Totally not a cat said:


> 250 j/cc according to a couple google searches I made. Not sure though.
> 
> 
> You did something wrong, the result is supposed to be about 10,000 km in diameter.





Totally not a cat said:


> Yeah, you didn't do the 17000*17000 part, and I did mention it. It's KE dude, do you know how to clear an ecuation?
> 
> 
> m = 2 Ek  /  v^2
> ...



Is this your idea of an attack?


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> -



being directly condescending twice about asking me if I even knew how to clear equations (both in this comment and the one that follows) because of a minor miscalculation? Yeah, twat move on your part actually.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Oct 21, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> being directly condescending twice about asking me if I even knew how to clear equations (both in this comment and the one that follows) because of a minor miscalculation? Yeah, twat move on your part actually.



You were already rambling on how the miscalculation was my fault and acting defensive by then, which I'll admit let out a bit of my snark. I'm sorry. Was that it?


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> *You were already rambling on how the miscalculation was my fault *and acting defensive by then, which I'll admit let out a bit of my snark. I'm sorry. Was that it?



No. All I said was I followed what you gave me. There was no blaming or any finger pointing and even then, that was stated after the comment.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 21, 2015)

Is that DT I see?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 21, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Is that DT I see?



Yes


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2015)

.....Hey cat?

[youtube]X0Odu9tuK00[/youtube]


----------



## Uraharа (Oct 22, 2015)

How does Kyoraku's first act compete to Logia users?


----------



## Ramius (Oct 22, 2015)

why ask about first if he's got the third which is basically a sure kill against any DF user. Well, if he had the speed for that anyway.

First one could probably work on logia users, but it's not gonna do much. May be it will make the users 'disperse' and then they'll just regenerate. I mean, he has to tank a lot of damage from any really noteworthy Logia and he isn't doing that. At least not going by the current feats.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 22, 2015)

★Urahara★ said:


> How does Kyoraku's first act compete to Logia users?



Probably the same way it works on anyone else, minus the damage. The Logia could just let hit pass through them if they are aware of it's ability.


----------



## manidk (Oct 22, 2015)

Blαck said:


> Probably the same way it works on anyone else, minus the damage. The Logia could just let hit pass through them if they are aware of it's ability.



Lille is currently actually intangible though.  Doubt logias could counter that.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 22, 2015)

new thread soon?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 22, 2015)

i want it so impolite spam ho


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 22, 2015)

new thread, have fun


----------



## Reznor (Oct 22, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

